# Fanes - Beratung Komponenten



## hasardeur (5. Juni 2012)

Ich dachte, ich mach mal einen neuen Thread auf, damit die anderen nicht so mit Fragen zu Komponenten/Ausstattung zugemüllt werden.

Ich habe natürlich auch gleich eine Frage....ich habe mir die X9-Version bestellt und plane die Avid X.9 durch eine XT (785) Bremse auszutauschen. Ich habe die aktuelle SLX schon probiert und fand sie klasse. Für 30 mehr nehme ich aber gern die XT. Die Avid kenne ich gar nicht, fahre bisher Formula.

Bei der Avid hätte ich den Vorteil, Matchmaker-Schellen nutzen zu können und damit das Cockpit aufgeräumt zu haben. Nachteil ist DOT und evtl. Schleifen bei heißer Bremse oder leichtem Schlag (sicher ähnlich Formula).
Die XT hat Mineralöl-Befüllung und einen größeren Abstand zwischen Belägen und Scheibe. Daher wird sie wohl weniger oder später schleifen. Die Alu-Stahl-Mischung soll zudem bei Abkühlung Hitzeverzug verschwinden lassen.

Preislich käme ich sicher +-0 außer Nummer raus.

Was würdet Ihr machen?


----------



## mane87 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich würde ganz klar die XT-Bremse nehmen.
Ich fahre selber gerade eine Avid Elixir R, konnte aber schon ein paar mal die neue XT probieren, und die XT sagt mir deutlich mehr zu, weswegen ich selber auch bald auf diese umsteigen werde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (5. Juni 2012)

Klasse, danke schon mal für den Beitrag.

Es wäre cool, wenn dieser Thread mit noch mehr Leben zu mehr Komponenten gefüllt wird. Ich denke, für viele Fanes-Besitzer ist interessant, was dem Mädchen so an Klunkern stehen.


----------



## zec (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle zunächst mal die verbaute Avid fahren und dann entscheiden. Bin lange Zeit die alte Code gefahren und war prinzipiell zufrieden. Nun hat sie die Grätsche gemacht und ich bin auf Shimano XTR Trail umgestiegen - das war Liebe auf den ersten Blick, weil die Bremse ist echt geil  .
Sprich: Wenn dir die Avid nicht zusagen sollte, machst mit den neuen Shimano-Bremsen (egal ob jetzt SLX; XT oder XTR) meiner Meinung nach nichts falsch.


----------



## RumbleJungle (6. Juni 2012)

Würde ich auch sagen... Meine X9 verrichtet recht sorglos ihren Dienst. Allerdings fehlt mir der Vergleich zu den Shimano Bremsen. Daher lass doch die Sram erst einmal dran und probiere bei Kumpels oder Bekannten einfach mal aus, wie sich eine XT oder 'ne XTR schlägt. Die X9 tut auf jeden Fall was sie soll - bremsen.


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2012)

'Ne SLX konnte ich bereits bei Ollo testen und meine Frau hat auch eine an ihrem Rad. Was ich bisher nicht testen konnte, sind Fading oder Regenfahrt. 

An meinem Cube hatte ich eine Formula RX. Die fand ich auch OK, obwohl sie von anderen oft kritisiert wird. Hätte ich die SLX von Ollo nicht probiert, würde ich wahrscheinlich noch immer sagen, die RX ist gut und tut was sie soll. Die SLX konnte das besser. Daher würde mich die Meinung von jemandem interessieren, der beide Bremsen kennt.

Im Zweifel werde ich wohl die X.9 gegen die XT auswechseln. Dann habe ich den Vorteil Mineralöl und wenigstens das Wissen, dass sie für meine Zwecke langt, zumal ich die X.9 jetzt noch besser verkaufen kann, da noch nicht verbaut (siehe Signatur).


----------



## ollo (6. Juni 2012)

die XT hat einen etwas weicheren Druckpunkt und eine Verstellung des selbigen. Die SLX ist schon sehr bissig und seit langem mal wieder eine Bremse bei der selbst ich einen Nosestoppi hin bekomme, das hat die XT nicht geschafft.

Sowohl die XT und die SLX bin ich in der Lenzerheide auf der Bikeattack gefahren und da mußten sie leiden, 9 Km lang einen 100 Kg Brocken ohne zu mucken runter bekommen und davor jeweils 3 Tage Bikepark ertragen.

Sobald die Avid Bremsen an den andren Rädern durch sind, fliegen die raus und werden gegen Shimano ersetzt ............  was mir an den Formula besonders gut gefällt ist das gesirre wenn man bremst


----------



## hasardeur (6. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ............  was mir an den Formula besonders gut gefällt ist das gesirre wenn man bremst



manchmal quietschen sie auch 

Vor allem schleifen sie aber häufig und es braucht einige Anläufe, bis man sie feinjustiert hat und sie ruhig sind. Dann eine "heißere" Abfahrt und sie schleifen wieder. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass mich die Shimano damit verschont,


----------



## ollo (6. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> manchmal quietschen sie auch
> 
> Vor allem schleifen sie aber häufig und es braucht einige Anläufe, bis man sie feinjustiert hat und sie ruhig sind. Dann eine "heißere" Abfahrt und sie schleifen wieder. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass mich die Shimano damit verschont,



buäh pfui spinne kein wunder das die Stöckeschwinger keine MTB ler leiden können


----------



## Saddamchen (6. Juni 2012)

Gute Idee mit dem Thread!
Habe auch gleich ne Frage. Habe das V3 bestellt mit 2-fach XT Kurbel vorne. Jetzt ist halt das Problem das da kein Bashguard montiert werden kann. Gibt es gute Alternativen mit ISCG-Befestigung? Und falls ja taugt bzw.hält das auch?
Kann ich alternativ eine Race Face Atlas Kurbel montieren? Habe einen Satz Fix und Fertig mit 20er/32er Blatt und montiertem Bash herumliegen. 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## KungFuChicken (6. Juni 2012)

Ich habe ebenfalls das V2 Komplettbike bestellt und werde es mit der Truvativ X-Guide probieren, oder spricht da was dagegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (7. Juni 2012)

Du kannst jede Kurbel nehmen, solange sie für 73mm Innenlagerbreite passt. Ich baue mir statt der X.9 eine AKA 2x9 ein, weil 2x9und 2x10 für die Kurbel unbedeutend ist und die AKA schon einen schicken Bash hat. Gibt es übrigens gerade hier für Schmales:

http://www.cycle-aix.de/AKA_2

Die Bilder sind dort übrigens teilweise falsch. Einfach mal bei SRAM schauen, wer die AKA 2.1 nicht kennt. Die Übersetzung mit 36-24 ist sicher für die Fanes sinnvoll. Ein 38er und 26er Blatt kann man sich ja noch dazu kaufen. Bei 2x10 sollte man mMn das sowieso entsprechend des Einsatzgebiets tauschen. Mittelgebirge 38-26, Alpin 36-24 oder gar 36-22.


----------



## flight78 (7. Juni 2012)

Servus,
sehr gute Idee, der thread!

Bremse:
Avid code oder saint sättel + xtr hebel. 


Kurbel:
Die rf atlas-fr kann ich nur empfehlen, bisher zwar ohne erfahrungen an der fanes, aber die kurbel macht seit mittlerweile fast 3 jahren im fr einsatz alles mit. Zudem kann die kettenlinie gut vareiert werden. Als ich gelesen hatte das race face dicht macht, wollt ichs nicht glauben, ist ja auch zum glück nicht passiert. 
Ich frag mich aber desöfteren ob eine xtr mit meinen 105kg im fr einsatz 
genug reserven hätte?

Umwerfer:
Möchte einen slx 2-fach verbauen, fand den bisher immer ausreichend.
Welcher ist denn jetzt der richtige:

SLX direct mount FD-M661-D ?
SLX e-type FD-M660 ?
SLX e-type FD-M665 ?
*
*


----------



## Splash (7. Juni 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> Kurbel:
> Die rf atlas-fr kann ich nur empfehlen, bisher zwar ohne erfahrungen an der fanes, aber die kurbel macht seit mittlerweile fast 3 jahren im fr einsatz alles mit. Zudem kann die kettenlinie gut vareiert werden. Als ich gelesen hatte das race face dicht macht, wollt ichs nicht glauben, ist ja auch zum glück nicht passiert.
> Ich frag mich aber desöfteren ob eine xtr mit meinen 105kg im fr einsatz
> genug reserven hätte?



Bei mir hält am Nicolai auch ne Turbine sehr wacker und das bei knapp 110kg. Obwohl ich sonst kein Shimano Fan bin, wollte ich am Fanes ne XTR 970 ausprobieren - bisher hatte ich da nicht wirklich viel negatives gelesen und das Modell sollte eigentlich in allen Bereichen erprobt sein


----------



## ollo (7. Juni 2012)

wenn eine von den leichten Kurbeln genug Reserven hat dann die XTR und ab und an gibt es sie für dünnes hier 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/fahrradte...l0644x32x22z-50mm-kettenleitlinie/227044.html

ich habe für meine mal 269,- bezahlt. Passende und wesentlich preiswertere Ersatz Kettenblätter gibt es von Stronglight für die XTR.



der passt SLX e-type FD-M665


.


----------



## flight78 (9. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> der passt SLX e-type FD-M665


 Danke! Benötige ich für den einbau irgendwelche spacer oä?

Hat die xtr kurbel irgenwelche einschränkungen/freigaben, konnte da nichts drüber finden? Die atlas fr kann ich jedenfalls als sehr stabil und langlebig weiterempfehlen, ist natürlich alles andere als leicht.

Steuersatz:
Möchte für meine tapered totem den canecreek 110er ZS nehmen.
*
ZS44/28,6 short *
Einbauhöhe: 8mm

*ZS44/28,6 tall
*Einbauhöhe: 15mm

*ZS56/40
*Einbauhöhe: 4mm

Brauche ich einbauhöhe 8mm oder 15mm?


----------



## ollo (9. Juni 2012)

Spacer brauchst Du keine und die XTR als Shimanos Topmodell hat keine besonderen Beschränkungen. Ich fahre sie mit meinen 100kg seit 2 Jahren und andere wenn auch leichtere Fahrer schleifen sie unbarmherzig durch den Bikepark oder über DH strecken. Die XTR ist mit eine der leichten Kurbeln bei den ich mir über die Haltbarkeit überhaupt keine Sorgen mache.

Steuersatz......... schau Dir mal den Acros auf der Alutechhomepage an und dann auf der Acrosseite da hast Du die passenden Abmessungen, es sei denn einer weiß das hier aus dem Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p-p (10. Juni 2012)

Nach dem ganzen hin und her mit den Dämpfern bin ich jetzt wirklich am überlegen, ob ich den Rp23 verkauf und ggf. nen Coil Dämpfer einbau, wenn mein Fahrrad mal kommt.
Scheint ja derzeit begehrt zu sein, das Ding, was auf nen recht hohen Verkaufspreis hoffen lässt.
Was fahrt ihr denn so an Dämpfern? Gibts gute Alternativen, ohne dass ich noch allzu viel auf den möglichen Verkaufspreis des RP23 drauflegen muss? Oder dich lieber drin lassen? Ich weiß dass das alles schon im normalen Fanes Thread mal was gab (auch erst vor n paar Tagen, aber da war die Diskussion eher kurz), allerdings find ich das nich mehr und alle Seiten möcht ich da jetzt auch nich mehr durchmachen. Vielleicht interessiert das ja auch andere
Falls es hilft, bin recht schwer (ca. 100 kg mit ausrüstung)


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juni 2012)

Also meine Fanes habe ich mit RS Vivid Air bestellt. Deutlich leichter als ein Coil-Dämpfer und der Empfehlung eines netten Fanes-Besitzers nach DIE Wahl für Enduro. Bei FR-Einsatz wäre wohl ein Coil-Dämpfer emfehlenswert.
Schau doch einfach mal in de Rahmen-Bereich bei Alutech. Dort kannst Du sehen, welche Dämpfer der Jü anbietet und zu welchem Preis. Ich denke, dass Du bestimmt von RP23 auf einen anderen Dämpfer umbestellen kannst.

Für Tipps bzgl. Coil muss ich passen. Vielleicht entscheidest Du Dich erstmal ob Coil oder Air und dann wird es sicher von Empfehlungen nur so hageln 

Nachtrag: Ich wiege etwa gleich viel und gerade für die Gewichtsklasse wurde mir Vivid gegenüber Monarch+ und Roco empfohlen. Probiert habe ich ihn übrigens auch und erstmals mittleren Federweg gespürt (kannte bis dato auch nur RP23).


----------



## p-p (10. Juni 2012)

@hasardeur
Da hast mich schon.. Komm ausm hardtail (dirt) Bereich und hab aber einfach gemerkt, dass mir bergab viel viel mehr Spaß macht. Ging mim hardtail auch Super, aber Kurbel das 18 Kilo Teil (ohne Witz) und mit der Geometrie mal nen Berg hoch. Da kam ich immer halb tot oben an.
Daher hab ich ehrlich gesagt Null Ahnung ob jetzt Air oder coil. Von der Optik her coil, vom Gewicht natürlich Air.
Deswegen bin ich auch für alles offen


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juni 2012)

Wie ist denn das bevorzugte Einsatzgebiet? Mehr auf und ab oder mehr abwÃ¤rts? Bei mehr abwÃ¤rts sollte es wohl ein Coil-DÃ¤mpfer werden, wenn Du viel hochkurbelst, wÃ¼rde der Air gut passen. Der Vivid Air soll fÃ¼r beides gut sein, deshalb habe ich den genommen.

Im Bikemarkt gibt es einige Vivid Coil, Roco Coil fÃ¼r deutlich unter 200â¬. Einen Vivid Air gibt es dafÃ¼r lange nicht. Warum nimmst Du nicht den Air und verhÃ¶kerst den im Zeifel wieder, wenn er nicht gefÃ¤llt. Vom ErlÃ¶s kaufst Du Dir dann einen Coil-DÃ¤mpfer, vielleicht sogar mit Titanfeder.


----------



## ollo (11. Juni 2012)

wenn man in Betracht zieht das der Vivid als DH Dämpfer auch Tourentauglich ist, nahezu die gleich Performance wie ein Coil hat (auf dem Papier zumindest), leichter ist und Technisch auch noch Sinnvoller gestaltet ist (geteilte Zugstufe), bzw. sich im Nachhinein auch noch an den Fahrer durch verschiedene Tunes anpassen lässt (die für 10,- zu Kaufen sind)  kleinere Wartungskosten hat und auch der Service z.b. über Hartje schneller ist......... dann könnte man ihn als durchaus Empfehlenswert bezeichnen


----------



## User85319 (11. Juni 2012)

Persönliche Erfahrung: Vivid Air is extrem (!) geil im Fanes Hinterbau.
Absolut kein wegsacken oder wippen, gibt den Federweg sinnvoll frei, kein Losbrechmoment (allerdings Huber Buchsen verbaut)...
Was mir am besten gefällt: der Hinterbau ist total spritzig und im Antrieb fühlt man sich wie auf nem Trailbike. Im
groben Geläuf andererseits sehr komfortabel und laufruhig, fast schon plüschig.
Was soll ich sagen. Der Hinterbau is im Vergleich zu meinem Helius AM mit DHX Air eine Offenbarung.
Deshalb klare Empfehlung.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2012)

An der Stelle passt die Frage nach den Maßen für die Huber-Buchsen (Vivid Air). Kann die jemand nennen? Welche Buchsen brauche ich? 2teilig od. 3teilig?


----------



## ollo (11. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> An der Stelle passt die Frage nach den Maßen für die Huber-Buchsen (Vivid Air). Kann die jemand nennen? Welche Buchsen brauche ich? 2teilig od. 3teilig?



zweiteilig und 22,2 x 8 mm ......... wenn Stefan weiß das es für ein Alutech Fanes und einen Vivid Air ist dann kommt das richtige bei Dir an


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2012)

Danke. Hast mir schon so oft geholfen....Da muss ich mich bald mal revanchieren


----------



## p-p (11. Juni 2012)

Das klingt ja schonmal genial was ihr da schreibt.. Der würde mir auch von der Optik her gut passen. Zumindest besser als der Fox.
Mal schaun ob ich n günstigens Angebot für den Vivid Air finde. Da ich mein Komplettbike ja schon bestellt hab, wird da ne nachträgliche Änderung wenn dann nur gg. die Gebühr möglich sein.
M-Tune wird man warscheinlich brauchen vermut ich mal (zumindest lt. den Angaben auf der Alutech-Homepage)
Weiß jemand wie das mit der Garantie bei dem RP23 ist, wenn ich ihn ausbau und verhöker? Weil Einzelrechnung hab ich ja net.
Werd ich wohl doch Jü mal anrufen und nerven müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (11. Juni 2012)

Damit es nicht langweilig wird....Jetzt sind Reifen dran. Ich suche am liebsten die eierlegende Wollmilchsau...wie wohl jeder hier 

Was ist mir aber wichtig?

Die meiste Zeit wird die Fanes sicher im norddeutschen Bergland rings um Hamburgs Süden bewegt. Berge heißen hier Sand, tiefer Sand, dazu kommen Wurzeltrails, eher seltener Steine und Felsen.
Am zweithäufigsten wird die Fanes im Harz Auslauf erhalten. Da auch gern einmal Bikepark, die meiste Zeit aber auf harztypischen Trails, d.h. Waldboden (auch gern morastig), Wurzeln und jede Menge Granit (recht griffig) in allen Größen.

Ein- bis zweimal pro Jahr geht es in die Alpen mit eben dort vorherrschenden Bedingungen, also eigentlich die ganze epische Breite der Bodenbeschaffenheit.

Ich fahre gern mit wenig Luftdruck, brauche also einen rel. großvolumigen Reifen mit anständig Höhe. UST würde ich gern ausprobieren, ist aber kein K.O.-Kriterium.

Da ich in einem bisher sehr "schwalbephilen" Umfeld Rad gefahren bin (meine Bike-Kumpel fahren alle NN od. FA), habe ich keine Erfahrung mit anderen Marken/Modellen.
Von dem, was man so lesen kann, wäre der Onza Ibex FR in 2.25 eine gute Wahl. Allerdings gibt es sicher noch andere gute Reifen.

Die Fanes kommt ja bekanntlich als Komplettbike mit Schwalbe HD. Ist das evtl. schon ein Reifen, der meinen Anforderungen entsprechen könnte? Falls nicht, fliegt der sofort runter. In der Bucht lauern viele Schwalbe-Freunde...

Wenn sinnvoll, schlagt bitte auch VR/HR-Kombis mit unterschiedlichen Modellen vor.


----------



## zec (11. Juni 2012)

Bin den Ibex FR 2,25" an meinem Fanes gefahren. Ist an und für sich ein guter Reifen mit dem ich an einem AM-Bike durchaus zufrieden sein würde. Aber die 2,25" Version ist schon ziemlich schmal und ich hatte beim Fahren öfters den Eindruck, als ob der Reifen die Möglichkeiten des Fanes beinträchtigen würde. Auch ist die 65/55 Gummimischung am Vorderrad nicht das Optimum.
Nun fahre ich die Ibex DH 2,4" (weiche Gummimischung und DH-Karkasse vorne / härtere Gummimischung und FR-Karkasse hinten) und damit geht das Fanes aber richtig gut ab. Sowohl Seitenhalt als auch Bremsgrip haben mich bisher überzeugt.
Luftdruck fahre ich (bei 60kg nackt) vorne zwischen 1 - 1,2bar und hinten zwischen 1,5 - 1,6bar mit 130g Schläuchen. Bisher hatte ich noch keinen Platten und auch die Karkasse scheint dafür steif genug zu sein. Bergauf rollt der 2,4" auch nicht schwerer als der 2,25", ist meiner Meinung nach aber noch im Rahmen. 
Zu den Abmessungen des Ibex 2,4": Auf einer Felge mit 23mm Maulweite habe ich eine Breite von 61,7mm (Stollen) bzw. 58,5mm (Karkasse), sowie eine Höhe von ca.61mm gemessen. Bei 1,5bar Luftdruck.


----------



## Piefke (11. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre VR Highroller 2.5 60a 1ply und HR Ardent 2.4 - ist eine gute Allround-Kombi mit Grip, Gutmütigkeit und akzeptablem Rollwiderstand.
Ich war damit auch einmal im Bikepark, hab mir jetzt aber für den Zweck einen zweiten Satz zugelegt: HR2 2.4 DH - VR 42a, HR 60a - mehr Grip, aber dafür auch schwerer und schlechter rollend.


----------



## ollo (11. Juni 2012)

.... so dann wollen wir mal .......... Ibex, sehr feiner Reifen, egal ob 2,25 oder 2,4 rollt etwas zäher wie der Maxxis Minion (die Reifen sind sich vom Profil sehr ähnlich) Preislich sind die Ibex als "Kopie" der Maxxis interessant. Maxxis und Onza bauen recht schmal, da ist der Conti NK II in 2,2 einen ticken Breiter.

Ibex Onza im feuchten und Nassen doch recht Rutschanfällig und setzt sich schnell zu. Maxxis Minion / Highroller ähnlich (je nach Gummimischung) 

Maxxis mit wenig Luftdruck, auch mein Favorit für Steiniges Trockenes Gelände. 

Ansonsten für Deine Region und für gemäßigte Touren der Maxxis Ardent in 2,25 der gerade im Feinen Heidesand nicht so weg schwimmt. 

Für Harz und gemäßigte Bergtouren, der Conti Baron in 2,3 und Hinten MK II Protection 2,4  (Du bist bei mir die 2,2 MK II Kombi gefahren) mit dem Baron und dem 2,4 war ich im Bikepark unterwegs und der Baron hat gerade auch bei Wurzelligen Passagen sehr überzeugt, der MK II hinten rollt sehr gut. 

Für Steiniges / Alpines Gelände mit Gondelunterstützung und Trocken würe ich einen Maxxis oder einen Ibex mit verstärkter Karkasse nehmen


----------



## hasardeur (12. Juni 2012)

Dass es immer so schwer sein muss...

Eure Tipps habe ich nochmal weiter recherchiert und bin mittlerweile der Überzeugung, dass Schwalbe so beliebt ist, weil sie nicht mit so vielen Fachausdrücken verwirren...

Bitte helft mir durch diesen Dschungel!

*TPI (Threads per Inch):* => Fadendichte der Karkasse. Was ist nun aber besser? Hoher Wert oder niedriger? Wann ist eine Karkasse steifer und unempfindlicher gegen Durchstiche? Ich würde tippen hoher Wert, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

*Gummimischung:* Was ich raus gefunden habe, je niedriger die Zahl, desto weicher der Gummi und mehr Grip im nassen. Im Trockenen oder auf Geröll stelle ich mir aber vor, dass zu weiche Mischungen schnell anfangen zu schwimmen oder einfach schnell zerstört werden. ist das richtige? Welchen Wert sollte dann ein Reifen für Trockenheit/Geröll, welchen für feuchte Böden und Fels und welchen als gesundes Mittelmaß (Allround) haben? Und kann man bei Allround beruhigt auf 2fach- oder 3fach-Mischungen setzen?

*UST/TLR:* Gibt es da überhaupt einen Unterschied? Hängt das nicht vielmehr von der Felge ab (Form des Felgenhorns)? Und letztlich die Glaubensfrage: Lohnt sich tubeless? Ich lese von Vorteilen, wie weniger Snakebites, natürlich weniger Rollwiderstand, aber nur geringfügig weniger Gewicht, da der Reifen an sich schwerer ist (mehr Gummi verbaut). Außerdem wird es wohl schwierig sein, so einen Reifen unterwegs ohne Schlauch zu flicken.

Eine Reifen, den ich mir bereits angesehen habt, wurde gar nicht aufgeführt. Die Gummi Königin soll ja lt. Conti super Nassgrip und eine steife Karkasse haben, dabei relativ leicht rollen.


----------



## Splash (12. Juni 2012)

Bei der Fragestellung wirst Du wohl auch recht viele verschiedene Antworten bekommen, da dort auch viel Meinung rein spielt.

TPI: Je höher die Zahl, desdo feiner die Fäden und damit auch leichter. Je kleiner die Zahl, desdo steifer sollte die IMHO sein.

Gummimischung: Mischungen, die so weich sind, dass dort die Stollen im Geröll raus reissen, sind ja eher selten. Aber je weicher die Gummimischung, desdo stärker der Verschleiss. Ich würde vorne tendenziell eher auf weichere Mischungen gehen, als hinten.

UST ist nicht Tubeless Ready. UST ist der Tubeless-Standard von Mavic und funktioniert nur, wenn UST-Felge und UST-Reifen genommen werden. Mich hat das tendenziell aber eher abgeschreckt. Tubless kannst Du aber auch mit geeigneten Felgen so fahren. Vorteil ist halt, dass Du niedrigere Drücke fahren kannst und (sofern noch flüssige Milch im Reifen ist) einen "Selbstheilmechanismus" bei Durchstichen hast. Wenn Du das Gewicht von Ventil und Dichtmilch gegen einen Schlauch rechnest, hast Du sogar eine gewisse Gewichtsersparniss.

Ansonsten bin ich am Gardasee von der Kombination Maxxis Ardent hinten und Minion vorne positiv begeistert. Im Siebengebirge, wo man öfters mit Wurzeln zu tun hat, ist der Minion nicht so der Reisser und ich wollte die Tage mal eine Onza-Alternative testen (IBEX) ...


----------



## VoikaZ (12. Juni 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich fahre VR Highroller 2.5 60a 1ply und HR Ardent 2.4 - ist eine gute Allround-Kombi mit Grip, Gutmütigkeit und akzeptablem Rollwiderstand.


 Hab ich so auch auf meinem Bike, bin absolut zufrieden damit


----------



## mex racer (12. Juni 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laufradsatz. 
1. Easton Heaven
2. Tune twenty 4
3. selber ein Laufrad umbauen Naben DT 240 (sind schon im Einsatz) ZTR Flow felgen Aerolite Speichen.
welchen Empfehlungen habt ihr fuer Touren orientiertes Freeriden. 

saludos
stephan


----------



## Splash (12. Juni 2012)

Schon mal n Blick auf die aktuellen Spank-Felgen geworfen? Die Subrosa Evo ist nicht viel schwerer als die Flow, baut dafür aber n ganzes Stück breiter. In Verbindung mit CX-Ray und leichten Naben sollte sich da ein guter Laufradsatz bauen lassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Juni 2012)

Selber basteln scheint mir die beste PreisLeistung zu bieten, 240er sind doch ein sehr guter Ausgangspunkt, wenn nicht verschlissen. Als Felgen wären eventuell die neuen  ZTR flow EX ganz gut.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=583218


----------



## ollo (13. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Dass es immer so schwer sein muss...
> 
> .




etwas Lektüre 

http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_wissenswertes-maxxis_karkasse-maxxis.html


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2012)

Klasse Link Ollo


----------



## flight78 (14. Juni 2012)

So habe jetzt nochmal angefragt. Mir gings eigentlich um die mindesteinpresstiefe des steuersatzes, also um die länge des kragens des unter und oberteils, und nicht um die einbauhöhe des steuersatzes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe, sollte diese minimum 10mm an jeder schale (oben und unten) betragen. 




flight78 schrieb:


> Steuersatz:
> *
> ZS44/28,6 short *
> Einbauhöhe: 8mm
> ...


----------



## flight78 (14. Juni 2012)

mex racer schrieb:


> welchen Empfehlungen habt ihr fuer Touren orientiertes Freeriden.



Hope pro2 + cx ray + supra 30 oder supra d (je nach fahrergewicht)


----------



## arise (14. Juni 2012)

bor naben+cx ray+ flow/arch ex
Letzteres dürfte dann ca 1600 gr wiegen ! Vorne auch gerne ne tune king mk spart nochmal ca 15 gr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (14. Juni 2012)

Klasse Thread


----------



## ollo (15. Juni 2012)

diese Naben mit ZTR Flow und CX Ray oder halt einer Supra D

Mit der ZTR Arch und 1,8 / 1,5 / 1,8 wiegt der Satz 1593g


----------



## alhai (15. Juni 2012)

mex racer schrieb:


> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laufradsatz.
> 1. Easton Heaven
> 2. Tune twenty 4
> 3. selber ein Laufrad umbauen Naben DT 240 (sind schon im Einsatz) ZTR Flow felgen Aerolite Speichen.
> ...



Servus,

hatte auch den Easton Haven auf dem Zettel und hab mich dann aber für den Havoc-Laufradsatz entschieden. Grund war die höhere Belastbarkeit (bin nicht der Leichteste) und die Felgenbreite. 
Mit dem Havoc-Laufradsatz bin ich voll zufrieden und habe bisher auch keine Probleme mit den Lagern. Das Gewicht hat bis auf 20g gepasst, d.h. meine haben 1770g. 

Mein Tipp, überlege Dir welche Reifenbreite du fahren willst und passe die Felgenbreite an. Mit den breiteren Felgen hole ich aus den 2,4er Schwalbe jetzt um einiges mehr raus wie vorher.


----------



## RumbleJungle (15. Juni 2012)

Habe mir vom Felix (Lightwolf) einen Laufradsatz zusammenbauen lassen.

Acros .75 - ZTR Flow - Sapim Laser

Der hier ist so ähnlich: http://www.light-wolf.de/index.php?option=com_rsgalerie&task=Radsatz&rsID=136

Hält bisher bei 70kg Fahrgewicht jeglicher Misshandlung stand.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Juni 2012)

Die wiegen dann aber auch nicht weniger, als die SunRinglÃ© Charger Pro (1711 g lt. Messung im Gewichte-Bereich), die der JÃ¼ an die Komplettbikes nagelt. Ob die genau so gut sind, kann ich zwar nicht sagen, bisher habe ich aber keine schlechten Erfahrungen vernommen. Die Charger Pro gibt es fÃ¼r unter 500â¬ pro Satz in Schwarz oder WeiÃ, also fÃ¼r die meisten GeschmÃ¤cker.


----------



## KungFuChicken (15. Juni 2012)

Ein gut gemachter Aufbau mit 32 Speichen und robuster Felge dürfte den Charger Pro in Punkto Robustheit doch merkbar überlegen sein und wäre für mich bei einem Eigenaufbau immer die erste Wahl. 

Ich kenne jedenfalls einen (sehr leichten) Fahrer, der seinen Charger Pro schon ordentlich kleinbekommen hat.

Für den Toureneinsatz wäre neben der neuen Flow Ex auch die Spank Subrosa (vielleicht auch Spike) eine Überlegung wert.

Die Kombi Acros .75/Sapim CX Ray/Spank Subrosa fahre ich seit dieser Saion und wird bei mir auch aufs Fanes kommen. 
Ist mit Hope Pro 2 und anderen Speichen sicher auch einigermaßen preisgünstig hinzubekommen.


----------



## ollo (20. Juni 2012)

hier mal die BOS mit 650B Laufrad 



 

Seitenstollen passen





Reifen stößt auch bei voller Komprimierung nirgends an


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juni 2012)

...und wie fährt es sich auf großem Fuss?


----------



## ollo (20. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> ...und wie fährt es sich auf großem Fuss?



ich habe es nur eingebaut, weil ich wußte wenn es sich zu gut anfühlt, das  hier dann drei 26 " LR Sätze verstauben werden ....... dieser ganze "Neue Teile braucht das Land" Hype, entwickelt sich immer mehr von der erstmaligen Reste-teile- Kiste zum Reste-teile Schuppen


----------



## Osti (20. Juni 2012)

mal ne Frage an die Laufrad-Fuzzys. 

Ich benötige dringend nen neuen LRS und dachte an folgendes:

DT 240s Naben mit ZTR Flow, Sapim CX-Ray Speichen und DT Prolock Nippeln 

Einsatzbereich ist rein alpines Singeltrailen, also eher langsames fahren. Sollte passen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2012)

Salve,
möchte noch einmal das Thema Bashguard an XT 10-fach Kurbel ansprechen.
Die Alternative mit dem Shift Guide von Truvativ finde ich nicht so prickelnd. Meiner Meinung nach wird auf Dauer die ISCG5 Aufnahme ausgeschlagen. Die Innenlagerklemmung wird man ständig nachziehen müssen (Erfahrung am Freerider). Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit an der XT einen Bash zu montieren? Evtl mit längeren Kurbelblattschrauben ...? Sonst gibt es doch für jedes Problem hier Lösungen?Tüftler wo seit ihr??
Wenn es keine Lösung gibt müssen halt die RAce-Face Atlas dran und die XT in der Bucht "versenkt" werden.
Ps: Man will halt doch nicht an nem neuen Bike den alten Rotz (auch wenn er noch super funktioniert) verbauen!
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Splash (26. Juni 2012)

Welche XT ist es denn genau? Eine 2x10 ist mir nicht bekannt, eine 3x10 kannst Du prima auf 2x10+Bash umbauen (zB 22-36-Bash). Wenn Du 3x + Bash anvisierst, bin ich letztens noch wo über so n Bash für 3x-Kurbeln gestolpert, weiss aber nicht mehr wo ...

Ein Bash ist aber IMHO kein Ersatz für eine Kettenführung, Shift-Guide wäre eine KeFü für 2x ...


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juni 2012)

Ich habe auch lange gesucht und keinen Bash fÃ¼r 2fach-Kurbeln gefunden. Keine Ahnung, warum die noch niemand anbietet, schlieÃlich gibt es mittlerweile jede Menge "echter" 2fach-Kurbeln. Hau das Ding in die Bucht und gut ist. Wenn Du unbedingt eine neue 2fach mit Bash willst, kauf die Truvativ AKA, Gibt es bei Cycle-AIX fÃ¼r 117â¬ plus Versand.


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Welche XT ist es denn genau? Eine 2x10 ist mir nicht bekannt, eine 3x10 kannst Du prima auf 2x10+Bash umbauen (zB 22-36-Bash). Wenn Du 3x + Bash anvisierst, bin ich letztens noch wo über so n Bash für 3x-Kurbeln gestolpert, weiss aber nicht mehr wo ...
> 
> Ein Bash ist aber IMHO kein Ersatz für eine Kettenführung, Shift-Guide wäre eine KeFü für 2x ...


Shift Guide war natürlich Käse,. Meinte das Teil: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Kettenfuehrungen-und-Bashguards/Kettenfuehrungen/Truvativ-MRP-X-Guide-2-fach-Kettenfuehrung-2012-ISCG-05::30187.html
Ist die 2-fach Kurbel in der  Fanes3.0 V2 Version:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-30-Komplettbike-v2
Genaueres steht da leider nicht. Is aber aus meiner Sicht echt ein Witz, wenn man an einem Bike wie dem Fanes keinen Standart Bash verbauen kann. Bei den Touren die ich fahre, könnte ich nach jeder Ausfahrt das Kettenblatt wechseln. Mal den Jürgen fragen, ob er vielleicht eine 3-fach einbauen kann.
Gruß
bernd


----------



## Splash (26. Juni 2012)

Ich denke ob Bash oder nicht, ist keine Frage des Fanes, sondern der Shimpanso-Kurbel. So sehr im Detail kenne ich die XT Kurbel nicht, würde selber aber auch nicht mehr ohne Bash unterwegs sein wollen, speziell nicht mit einem Enduro-Bike ...


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juni 2012)

Ja, es ist ein Problem der Kurbel und nicht der Fanes. Ich denke, der Jü bekommt die Gruppen als OEM-Pakete. Da wird es schwer, einzelne Komponenten zu tauschen.  Die 2fach ist noch die bessere Wahl, da mehr Bodenfreiheit. Schließlich gibt es auch die 3fach XT nicht mit Bash und viele Leute würden eben meckern, wenn die fast ebenbürtige SLX in dieser Preisklasse angeboten würde.

Ich hatte das gleiche Problme mit der X.9-Kurbel und der Elixir9 Bremse. Habe mir einfach beide vorab schicken lassen und bereits verkauft. Von den Erlösen habe ich mir die XT-Bremsanlage und AKA Kurbel mit Bash gekauft. So ist jeder zufrieden.


----------



## Hoppes (26. Juni 2012)

Hatte mit Jürgen in Willingen darüber gesprochen. Er meinte es gibt eine Möglichkeit einen Bash zu montieren. Frag ihn nochmal. Kann aber auch sein dass er die ISCG Geschichte meinte.
Bin letztendlich zu der Meinung gekommen dass ich keinen Bash brauche. Hat ich auf dem SX auch nicht und auch nie gebraucht. Wenn das Blatt kaputt ist gibts ein neues oder ne Hammerschmidt.
Hoffe ich bereue es nicht


----------



## Splash (26. Juni 2012)

Also wenn es sich bei der Kurbel um eine FC-M785 handelt, sollte es vom Lochkreis her zumindest gehen, ein Bash zu verbauen (längere Schrauben und Bash). Optisch würde ich dann doch dazu tendieren, die XT zu verkloppen und ne Atlas zu verbauen (ist aber Geschmackssache) ...


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich denke ob Bash oder nicht, ist keine Frage des Fanes, sondern der Shimpanso-Kurbel. So sehr im Detail kenne ich die XT Kurbel nicht, würde selber aber auch nicht mehr ohne Bash unterwegs sein wollen, speziell nicht mit einem Enduro-Bike ...


Mein Zorn richtet sich auch gegen Shimano und nicht gegen die Fanes!!! Wobei natürlich schon die Frage gestellt werden muss, warum das Bike mit der Kurbel ausgestattet wird. Wird sich denke ich in der nächsten Version wieder ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (26. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Mein Zorn richtet sich auch gegen Shimano und nicht gegen die Fanes!!! Wobei natürlich schon die Frage gestellt werden muss, warum das Bike mit der Kurbel ausgestattet wird. Wird sich denke ich in der nächsten Version wieder ändern.



Weil, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, der Jü sicher die XT-Gruppe als OEM-Komplettpaket bekommt (Preisvorteil) und dann 2fach besser ist, als 3fach. Die XT gibt es von Haus aus eben nicht mit Bash.
Die Stückzahlen der Fanes sind eben andere, als bei Radon oder Canyon, wo man dann auch gute Preise für Race Face Kurbeln bekommt.

Mal ehrlich, die Fanes ist doch für ihre Klasse ein super Angebot. Da kann man das dann entweder so wie Hoppes machen und die originale Kurbel erstmal schreddern oder sich gleich was individuelles Kaufen und die "Original"-Teile verkloppen.


----------



## Splash (26. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, die Fanes ist doch für ihre Klasse ein super Angebot. Da kann man das dann entweder so wie Hoppes machen und die originale Kurbel erstmal schreddern oder sich gleich was individuelles Kaufen und die "Original"-Teile verkloppen.



Eben, bei so Teilen, die mich nicht interessieren, würde ich direkt den Bikemarkt bemühen und die wieder veräussern, dafür dann die Teile holen, die ich haben will. Wenn natürlich das halbe Bike wieder verkloppt werden müsste, würde ich mal drüber nachdenken müssen, ob ich die richtige Ausstattung bestellt habe ...


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Weil, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, der Jü sicher die XT-Gruppe als OEM-Komplettpaket bekommt (Preisvorteil) und dann 2fach besser ist, als 3fach. Die XT gibt es von Haus aus eben nicht mit Bash.
> Die Stückzahlen der Fanes sind eben andere, als bei Radon oder Canyon, wo man dann auch gute Preise für Race Face Kurbeln bekommt.
> 
> Mal ehrlich, die Fanes ist doch für ihre Klasse ein super Angebot. Da kann man das dann entweder so wie Hoppes machen und die originale Kurbel erstmal schreddern oder sich gleich was individuelles Kaufen und die "Original"-Teile verkloppen.


Stimme dir voll zu! Werde Jürgen fragen, ob er mir die Kurbel unmontiert beilegt und dann auf Ebay verticken. Auf die Fanes kommt dann der 20-32-er Race Face Atlas Kurbelsatz.
Bin schon gepannt wie die Kombi 20-er Kettenblatt mit 36 Ritzel bergauf "geht"! Ist wahrscheinlich ein permanenter Trackstand!!!


----------



## hasardeur (26. Juni 2012)

Kommt sicher drauf an, wo Du fährst, ich alte aber 36-24 für eine gute Kombi mit 11-36er Kassette.

BTW: Du solltest die Fanes noch in Deinen Signatur-Spruch aufnehmen, sonst fällt sie unter die Kategorie sinnlos


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Kommt sicher drauf an, wo Du fährst, ich alte aber 36-24 für eine gute Kombi mit 11-36er Kassette.
> 
> BTW: Du solltest die Fanes noch in Deinen Signatur-Spruch aufnehmen, sonst fällt sie unter die Kategorie sinnlos


Die Atlas Kurbel ist halt aktuell so aufgebaut.  Werde damit überwiegend technische Sachen fahren. Bin bislang mit der 20-er/32-er Kombi bestens klargekommen. 
Und 20/36 ist mal ne Übersetzung, die einfach mal testen will!!  
Für den Bikepark habe ich ja noch nen Freerider.
Greets


----------



## JpunktF (26. Juni 2012)

11-36 mit 24 vorn reicht vollkommen um überall hinzukommen wo man hinwill - aber 3fach an der Fanes wird echt zum forstwirtschaftlichen Gerät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (26. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Stimme dir voll zu! Werde Jürgen fragen, ob er mir die Kurbel unmontiert beilegt und dann auf Ebay verticken. Auf die Fanes kommt dann der 20-32-er Race Face Atlas Kurbelsatz.
> Bin schon gepannt wie die Kombi 20-er Kettenblatt mit 36 Ritzel bergauf "geht"! Ist wahrscheinlich ein permanenter Trackstand!!!



Ich habe aktuell 22-36 und da habe ich bisher keine Rampe kennen lernen dürfen, die dafür zu steil war (oder wäre sonst eher gekippt), 20-36 ist schon ne Hausnummer für extrem hohe Trittfrequenz. Wolltest Du das Mountain Goat KB montieren?

Bei 20/32 würde mir aber n Kettenblatt für Tempo fehlen ..


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> 11-36 mit 24 vorn reicht vollkommen um überall hinzukommen wo man hinwill - aber 3fach an der Fanes wird echt zum forstwirtschaftlichen Gerät...


Nix 3fach! Das dritte Blatt wird durch Bash ersetzt.


----------



## JpunktF (26. Juni 2012)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Nix 3fach! Das dritte Blatt wird durch Bash ersetzt.




Dann ackert halt der bash ;-)


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich habe aktuell 22-36 und da habe ich bisher keine Rampe kennen lernen dürfen, die dafür zu steil war (oder wäre sonst eher gekippt), 20-36 ist schon ne Hausnummer für extrem hohe Trittfrequenz. Wolltest Du das Mountain Goat KB montieren?
> 
> Bei 20/32 würde mir aber n Kettenblatt für Tempo fehlen ..


Wie gesagt meine Atlas Kurbel ist momentan so bestückt. Yes! 20-er ist ein Mountaingoat. Das mit dem 32-er merke ich eigentlich nur auf Forstautobahnen bzw. Teestraßen  bergab. Bei 95 % aller Touren die ich fahre ist das 32-er eigentlich voll ausreichend und wenn man bergauf noch einen Joker in der Hand hat ist das ja auch nicht das schlechteste. 
Besonders in der von mir geliebten Frühjahrs "ich bin top fit" Phase!


----------



## Saddamchen (26. Juni 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Dann ackert halt der bash ;-)


Der ackert nicht, sondern planiert!
Wobei ich mir garnicht so sicher bin, ob der Bashdurchmesser soviel größer ist wie ein 36/38 Kettenblatt. Ist ein Race Face für max. 34-er Kettenblatt.


----------



## Wurzelmann (29. Juni 2012)

Kann man eigentlich eine alte SLX/XT Kurbel (egal of 2 oder 3 fach), die auf 9 fach Kette ausgelegt ist mit 10 fach Kette fahren? Oder muss man dazu die Kettenblätter tauschen?


----------



## Splash (29. Juni 2012)

Das ist kein Problem - viele fahren sogar auch bei 9x lieber ne schmalere 10x-Kette ...


----------



## hasardeur (29. Juni 2012)

Habe ich schon oft geschrieben: 9fach oder 10fach Kurbel ist reines Marketing-Gewäsch. Es gibt keine Unterschiede, habe es selbst bei Shimano SLX und XT nachgemessen. 9fach und 10fach Ketten unterscheiden sich auch nur in der Aussenbreite. Die Innenbreite an den Innenlaschen ist gleich und das ist der für die Kurbel entscheidende Abstand (bei Kassetten ist es die Aussenbreite).


----------



## schueffi (17. Juli 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit in eine RockShox Lyrik SoloAir RC2DH eine Absenkfunktion im nachhinein nachzurüsten? 
mfg


----------



## Osti (17. Juli 2012)

nennt sich 2-Step 2.0 








im Ernst, wenn du lange bergauf fährst, dann ist das kein Problem, mache ich seit Jahren bei diversen Gabeln so. Für permanentes Auf- und Ab aber nicht praktikabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (17. Juli 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit in eine RockShox Lyrik SoloAir RC2DH eine Absenkfunktion im nachhinein nachzurüsten?
> mfg



Oder auf U-Turn Coil umrüsten. Kostenpunkt ca. Eur 80. Neben der stufenlosen Absenkung bekommt man top Coil Performance noch mit dazu


----------



## schueffi (17. Juli 2012)

Aha hört sich interessant an, hast du vielleicht einen Link zu diesem Umrüstkit? vll. auch nen Forum link wo dieses Thema behandelt wird... find dazu nix..


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juli 2012)

Frage: Gibt es einen nachrüstbaren Lenkanschlag, ohne gleich den kompletten Steuersatz tauschen zu müssen? Z.B einen speziellen Spacer...


----------



## ollo (24. Juli 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Frage: Gibt es einen nachrüstbaren Lenkanschlag, ohne gleich den kompletten Steuersatz tauschen zu müssen? Z.B einen speziellen Spacer...



der Spacer würde sich mitdrehen, es sei denn Du bekommst ihn am Vorbau fest und hast noch einen Anschlagpunkt am Rahmen bzw. Steuerrohr (Canyon hat eine fast ähnliche Konstruktion bei dem neuen Carbonfully) . Ich hatte mal eine Idee für mein 301, da wäre die Steuesatzabdeckplatte mit einer kleinen Nase versehen worden die wiederum in der Lagerschale eingerastet  + einen umgebauten Syntace Spacer   usw....... bei der Fanes wären halt zwei Fixe Anschlagpunkte am Steuerrohr nötig + einen Spacer der dementsprechend am Vorbau fixiert wird und ebenfalls die Gegenstücke für die Anschlagpunkte hat


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juli 2012)

Es gibt ja spezielle Steuersätze....etwas gröbere von Trickstuff und etwas raffiniertere von Acros, nach dem von Dir beschriebenen System, eine kleine Nase des untersten Spacers greift in das obere Lager, wo es sogar durch Polymerdämpfer einen gedämpften Anschlag gibt. Der Spacer wird am Gabelschaft geklemmt, damit es funzt. Sieht sehr nett aus, kostet aber 100 Tacken....mir ist das zuviel......schade, mit Lenkanschlag hätte ich meine Leitungen noch mehr kürzen können.


----------



## schueffi (24. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand von euch eine Truvativ X-Guide Kettenführung mit Bashschutz an der Fanes verbaut bzw. kann man das überhaupt an den Rahmen bauen?
Möchte nen Bashring oder Bashschutz, will jedoch nicht die gesamte Kurbel auswechseln (Fanes V2 RX9)


----------



## ollo (24. Juli 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eine Truvativ X-Guide Kettenführung mit Bashschutz an der Fanes verbaut bzw. kann man das überhaupt an den Rahmen bauen?
> Möchte nen Bashring oder Bashschutz, will jedoch nicht die gesamte Kurbel auswechseln (Fanes V2 RX9)




warum sollte es nicht gehen, ISCG Aufnahme ist ja vorhanden, nebenbei mit der X Guide habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt  (Alternativ den Shaman Commander, hab ja schon eine Bashguard)


----------



## MaBu75 (6. August 2012)

Bremsen: Meine Empfehlung => Formual THE ONE mit Trickstuff-Bremsscheiben. Fährt sich super bei meinem V2F. Und schaut hervorragend aus.Style fährt mit.


----------



## liquidnight (3. September 2012)

Zunächst mal: sind die Rahmengeometrien der Fanes-Produkte bei gleicher Größe (z.b. M) gleich ?
http://alutech-cycles.com/Alutech-Fanes-Enduro-30-Rahmen
  gegenüber 
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-Enduro-30-Komplettbike-v3-M2013
?    

Im Folgenden gehe ich von der Gleichheit aus.  Verschiedene Personen rieten mir von der Fox-Talas180-Gabel ab, weil sie nicht gut genug anspricht und der Service zu kompliziert/zu schlecht sei.  Drum suche ich eine Alternative und bin auf die BOS Deville 170 gestoßen (ok, hier liest man auch von Schwierigkeiten beim Service ... )

Bei der Betrachtung ob auch diese Gabel  passen würde schaue ich mir die Einbaulängen an:  
* Fanes Rahmen: 558mm
* Fox36Talas180FitRC2:  565mm  ,  ist senkbar.
* BOS Deville170 : 555mm

Bei der Bos fehlen also 3 mm, das Rädle wäre vorn zu niedrig. Zusätzlich schaue ich grade, was es hinten für Alternativen gibt, da müsste ich auch  3 mm niedriger werden. 

Default-Dämpfer:  Rockshox-Monarch 216x63 mm  (so wie im Komplettrad verbaut)
Alternative:  Cane Creek - Double Barrel Air,    215x63 mm  

Mit der Hinterbauübersetzung von 2,8 komme ich nun hinreichend genau an die ausgeglichene Geometrie ran, nur halt 3mm tiefer.    Was meint Ihr, wäre die Kombi für das Fanes passend oder hab ich irgendwas übersehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (3. September 2012)

Nun der Rahmen wird für das Komplettbike benutzt, also identisch.
3mm, ich hoffe das war ernst gemeint, kannste vernachlässigen, das merkt kein Mensch, mußt du nicht über 215er Dämpfer ausgleichen...
Reifendruck, Fahrwerkssetup, dynamische Fahrsituation, ne 565mm Gabel und Untergrund ziehen relevatere Geometrieveränderungen nach sich.


----------



## Piefke (3. September 2012)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Verschiedene Personen rieten mir von der Fox-Talas180-Gabel ab, weil sie nicht gut genug anspricht und der Service zu kompliziert/zu schlecht sei.  Drum suche ich eine Alternative ...


55 RC3 EVO ti
erstklassiges Ansprechverhalten und den Ölwechsel schafft der Laie in 20 min.


----------



## liquidnight (3. September 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> 3mm, ich hoffe das war ernst gemeint,


  ja, denn ich kann es garnet leiden wenn an einer Steilstufe mir der Hinterbau den Arsch über den Schwerpunkt drückt. Also suche ich etwas was eher nach hinten gelehnt ist, oder was ich nach hinten einnstellen kann (z.b. Gabel rauslassen).



Piefke schrieb:


> 55 RC3 EVO ti


  Ok, das ist immerhin ein Tipp mit 556mm.    Sieht aber aus wie ein Auslaufmodell.  Hat die einen Lockout für Straßenauffahrten ? Oder wie verhindert man das Schaukeln ?  Irgendwie finde ich dazu keine Info auf der Webseite.

Danke für die Tipps, im Moment suche ich die Teile fürs neue Rad zusammen. Bin mal gespannt was es von Acros an neuen Hinterradnaben gibt.  142x12 und Singlespeed  

Die Webseite von Tenneco zu den Hodaka-Produkten ist schon wieder sacklahm:
http://www.marzocchi.com/template/detailProdotti.asp?LN=UK&idC=1541&IdFolder=113&IdOggetto=60685


----------



## Piefke (3. September 2012)

Die 55 ist kein Auslaufmodell, hat keinen Lockout - habe ich aber noch nie vermisst.


----------



## valdus (3. September 2012)

lockout braucht man doch höchstens im wiegetritt....sonst schaukelt das doch bei keiner modernen gabel mehr...


----------



## Moonboot42 (3. September 2012)

liquidnight schrieb:


> ja, denn ich kann es garnet leiden wenn an einer Steilstufe mir der Hinterbau den Arsch über den Schwerpunkt drückt. Also suche ich etwas was eher nach hinten gelehnt ist, oder was ich nach hinten einnstellen kann (z.b. Gabel rauslassen).



Hab es geahnt...kleiner tipp an 3mm wirds nie liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (3. September 2012)

Versuchs mal mit so einem Lenker:
http://www.blmotorparts.de/Lenker_Lenkerarmaturen/Lenker_2936.html?

Damit kommst an jeder Steilstufe richtig weit nach hinten.


----------



## liquidnight (4. September 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Hab es geahnt...kleiner tipp an 3mm wirds nie liegen.



jaja ich weiß was Du meinst - trotzdem will ich beim neuen Rädle in dieser Preisklasse keine Vornabsenkung haben. Es sollen möglichst viele technische Parameter passen - wenn ich schon beim Design deutliche Abstriche machen muss.



valdus schrieb:


> lockout braucht man doch höchstens im wiegetritt....


Ja, auch der Wiegetritt kommt vor - bei einer 2-Stunden-Auffahrt verbringe ich vielleicht ne halbe Stunde im Wiegetritt.



Edit:  Ihr habt durchaus Recht, die anderen Effekte (Reifen, Spacer, Vorbau) sind teilweise größer. Vor allem das Wegtauchen der Gabel kommt da mit ins Spiel. Mal schaun wie ich das verhindern kann wenn es soweit ist.   Danke für die Tipps - bleibt noch das Hinterrad offen da versuche ich die asymmetrische Einspeichung zu verhindern.


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. September 2012)

3mm sind keine Abstriche! Mal ganz nebenbei der Stefan hat nicht umsonst diese komische Zahl genommen bei der Einbaulänge. Manch ein Gabelhersteller gibt Tolleranzen von +-5mm an und der Steuersatz hat unten auch noch ein paar mm.

In dem Federwegssegment gibts zum Glück kaum noch lockout, das würde auch kaum Sinn machen.


----------



## hasardeur (4. September 2012)

Nun lasst aber mal die Kirche im Dorf. +/-3mm Toleranz sind nichts. Allein die Reifenwahl, der Reifendruck, die SAG-Einstellungen etc. machen deutlich mehr aus. Wenn liquidnight Bedenken bzgl. Wegsackens an Stufen hat, soll er 'ne Coil-Gabel nehmen und die 200g Mehrgewicht in Kauf nehmen. Alternativ dickere Reifen fahren und rechtzeitig wechseln, bevor das Profil zu sehr abgefahren ist   Spacer unterm Vorbau sollen auch helfen, denn an den 0,00x° Änderung des Lenkwinkels bei -3mm Gabellänge kann es ja wohl nicht liegen.
Die Geometrie ändert sich beim Fahren ohnehin permanent um mehr als die besagten 3mm.
Als 180er Gabel scheint die Durolux auch noch eine gute Wahl zu sein. Lediglich die Abstimmung ist wohl nicht ganz so easy.


----------



## JpunktF (4. September 2012)

Rein mathematisch gesehn bist übrigens mit der 55er Marzocchi im Vorteil, was die Schwerpunktlage an Steilstufen anbelangt, weil deren Offset 4mm größer als konstruiert ist, somit dein Körperschwerpunkt auch 4mm weiter hinten liegt... ;-)

Das Geochart http://www.alutech.it/dati/bikespecs/Fanes enduro_geo_m.pdf
basiert auf einem Gabeloffset von 40mm, und den hat nur eine 170er Lyrik,aber die hat eine Einbaulänge von 555mm.

Die Marzocchi hat eine Einbaulänge von 556mm, aber einen Offset von 44mm. Die Fox hat übrigens 42mm.

Jetzt hast aber das Problem, daß der konstruierte Radstand von 1147mm auf eine Stellung der Hinterachsaufnahme bezogen ist, die 2,5mm
hinter dem vorderen Anschlag liegt. Der minimal mit der Marzocchi mögliche Radstand wäre also 1148,6mm, mit Fox würd`s noch 0,5mm Luft geben. 

Durch diese Radstandsänderungen hast aber jetzt andere Übersetzungsverhältnisse auf den Dämpfer und weniger Federweg:
http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/Kennlinien Fanes.pdf

Der hintere Federweg wird ja über die Raderhebungskurve, also einen Kreisbogen definiert. Und da durch die Radstandsverringerung der Radius, also der Abstand Mitte Hinterachse - Schwingendrehpunkt, verringert wird,
ist auch die Länge des Kreisbogens entsprechend kürzer - bei gleicher Eintauchtiefe des Dämpfers, und Stellung 1 im Chip:
http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/Geometrieverstellung_1_Grad.pdf

Ich würd also vorher wirklich die zu befahrenden Trails mal mit einem CAD-Programm analysieren...


----------



## imun (4. September 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Ich würd also vorher wirklich die zu befahrenden Trails mal mit einem CAD-Programm analysieren...




Ich geh kaputt


----------



## accutrax (4. September 2012)

WOW !!

gruss accu


----------



## Osti (4. September 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Durch diese Radstandsänderungen hast aber jetzt andere Übersetzungsverhältnisse auf den Dämpfer und weniger Federweg:



er könnte als Ausgleich wieder nen CCDB Air nehmen, denn der hat min 7mm mehr Kolbenhub (zumindest theoretisch) als die anderen 63mm Dämpfer... Nachteil, er hat 1mm weniger Einbaulänge, da kommt das Tretlager nochmal 1/10mm tiefer plus noch mal 2-3 weiter 1/10mm durch die 3mm geringere Einbauhöhe der Gabel 




JpunktF schrieb:


> Ich würd also vorher wirklich die zu befahrenden Trails mal mit einem CAD-Programm analysieren...


----------



## Moonboot42 (4. September 2012)

Jawollo, endlich ein richtiges Problem, mit 70mm Hub, gibts ne Rahmenkollision!
Ich weiche mit meiner Schuhgröße um eine Größe von der Durchschnittsgröße ab, steh ich jetzt zu hoch?


----------



## ollo (4. September 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Jawollo, endlich ein richtiges Problem, mit 70mm Hub, gibts ne Rahmenkollision!
> Ich weiche mit meiner Schuhgröße um eine Größe von der Durchschnittsgröße ab, steh ich jetzt zu hoch?




du bist komplett raus beim Radfahren und einzig das hier wird Dir noch bleiben  ..... 

http://www.scvilshofen.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (4. September 2012)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Ok, das ist immerhin ein Tipp mit 556mm.


wem das bei der 55 noch zu wenig ist, ich hab meine auf ca. 180 mm und damit etwa 565 mm getravelt - geht relativ einfach.
Somit habe ich einen flacheren LW und insgesamt mehr Reserven - fährt sich richtig gut.


----------



## imun (4. September 2012)

Ich hab Schuhgröße 48,  soll ich mein Bike jetzt auch verkaufen?


----------



## hasardeur (4. September 2012)

Einfach mal im Winter die Sandalen anziehen.....drann regelt sich das


----------



## Wurzelmann (6. September 2012)

Heute oder morgen kommt meine Fanes x7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Huber Buchsen liegen schon bereit, die Zee Bremse und SLX Kurbel mit Bash ebenso (22/36, wer braucht da noch Mountaingoat ). 

Nahziel ist dann noch den Bash gegen etwas schöneres zu ersetzen. Ggf. auch die Kettenführung. Wenn ich jetzt nach Vorschlägen frage, bekomme ich wahrscheinlich das gleiche Ergebnis, wie wenn ich bei Bike Components die entsprechende Produktseite aufmache, oder? 

Im Moment schwanke ich noch zwischen RF (zwangsläufig den neuen), Lite God, E13 (evtl. als 2-Fach Kettenführungskombi), oder, wenn mir gar nichts mehr einfällt vielleicht doch Syntace. 

Gibt es da ein paar Erfahrungswerte auch in Verbindung mit der SLX Kurbel, z.B. passen die Bashschrauben auch für den e13 Bash und funktioniert die kombinierte e13 Kettenführung zuverlässig? Gibt es noch andere funktionierende Plastikringe? Für Bilder verschiedener Kombinationen wäre ich natürlich auch dankbar, das Auge isst schließlich mit . Was bereits in der Gallerie ist, habe ich natürlich schon gesichtet.

Danke


----------



## imun (6. September 2012)

Auf jeden Fall erstmal viel Spaß mit Madame Fanes. Picture nich vergessen


----------



## imun (12. September 2012)

Sind das jetzt die 170mm Federweg? Werd es wohl nie begreifen


----------



## JpunktF (12. September 2012)

Yes, das sind die 170!

http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/Geometrieverstellung_1_Grad.pdf


----------



## ollo (12. September 2012)

und noch mal bis alle es mitsingen können und seit euch gewiss die Position der Schraube und der damit verbunden Federweg wird noch vor Heiligabend abgefragt ....... keine Ahnung , keine Geschenke 


Schraube Richtung Sattelrohr so wie auf dem Bild 170 mm ..... Eselsbrücke dazu "Hinten Krachst am meisten" (nicht nur am Rad  ) ...... Schraube nach unten 160 mm ... der Esel dazu "die Goldenen Mitte" und Schraube zeigt nach vorne Richtung Dämpfer .... der Esel dazu "im Uphill weit Vorne hilft bei der Steigung" ......


----------



## JpunktF (12. September 2012)

Ich hab gehört, von holden-cycle.de gibt`s da einen kleinen Aufkleber für die Wippe... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. September 2012)

Ohne Brücke wird das nichts


----------



## ollo (12. September 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, von holden-cycle.de gibt`s da einen kleinen Aufkleber für die Wippe... ;-)




 Top Idee .... ich frag mal nach


----------



## imun (12. September 2012)

Ich werd nieeee wieder fragen, großes Indianerehrenwort.!!!


----------



## imun (12. September 2012)




----------



## ollo (13. September 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Ich werd nieeee wieder fragen, großes Indianerehrenwort.!!!



 doch na los trau dich ..... 



by the way die Idee mit dem Eselsticker gefällt mir, je länger darüber nachdenke


----------



## hasardeur (13. September 2012)

Jetzt verstehe ich endlich den Grund für dieses FOX CTD und Rock Shox E:i Shock.....alle komplett überfordert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JpunktF (13. September 2012)

Nächstes Jahr gibt`s dann bestimmt auch iPinion, wenn das Getriebe über nen Neigungssensor erkennt daß es bergauf geht schaltet`s runter.

Und übernächstes Jahr dann auch mit AlutechiFanesCAN-Bus-Anbindung, wo dann gleich CTD mit angesteuert wird... und der noch geheime iBetty von Schwalbe mit piezogesteuerten Verstellstollen ;-)


----------



## ollo (13. September 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr gibt`s dann bestimmt auch iPinion, wenn das Getriebe über nen Neigungssensor erkennt daß es bergauf geht schaltet`s runter.
> 
> Und übernächstes Jahr dann auch mit AlutechiFanesCAN-Bus-Anbindung, wo dann gleich CTD mit angesteuert wird... und der noch geheime iBetty von Schwalbe mit piezogesteuerten Verstellstollen ;-)



neehe he  über über nächstes Jahr gibt es Downhillen auf der Wii mit Neigungssensor im Sofa .....


----------



## hasardeur (13. September 2012)

Geil, die neue Fanes Multi-Media-Couch....gleich vorbestellen


----------



## ollo (13. September 2012)

ja die Flockati Fanes zwo punkt acht  "Made bei Steif sewn from the Ultimate cutter Jü  das werden Kuschelige Tage und Bewegung is auch mit dabei


----------



## schueffi (14. September 2012)

Hi,
Eine Frage zur Fanes mit X9 Ausstattung:
Die Kurbel hat ja vorne 26 Zähne, ist es auch möglich ein 20 oder 22 Kettenblatt zu montieren? Ist es auch möglich das kleine Kettenblatt aus einer 2012 SLX 3-fach Kurbel zu montieren oder passt das mit der Kettenlinie nicht?

mfg


----------



## hasardeur (15. September 2012)

Ich habe das 22er KB der SLX montiert, geht gut. Zwar habe ich die x9-Kurbel gegen eine AKA2.1 getauscht, jedoch noch immer X9-2fach-Umwerfer und darauf kommt es an. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob die Kombi 38/22 so clever ist, was das Gegenschalten bei KB-Wechsel betrifft. Ich fahre 36/22, 36/24 oder 38/24, je nach Gebiet.


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. September 2012)

22- 38 geht prima.


----------



## DerWahnsinn (19. September 2012)

Hi zusammen,
hat jemand erfahrung mit einer Einfachkettenführung an einer Fanes ? Dachte an MRP G2 Mini, e13 LG1. Standart sollte ja ISCG 05 sein oder ? 34 Blatt reicht bei 10 fach 
Gruß


----------



## ollo (19. September 2012)

DerWahnsinn schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> hat jemand erfahrung mit einer Einfachkettenführung an einer Fanes ? Dachte an MRP G2 Mini, e13 LG1. Standart sollte ja ISCG 05 sein oder ? 34 Blatt reicht bei 10 fach
> Gruß



Erfahrung keine aber es ist sowohl ISCG 05 als auch 03 möglich


----------



## brozzomd (20. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche ne leichte 2-fach Kurbel 22/36, würde mir ja gerne die aktuelle XTR zulegen, die gibt es aber leider nicht in der Abstufung.

Vielleicht hat jemand ne Alternative.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. September 2012)

Dann schau nach der "alten" XTR FC-M970.
Meiner Meinung nach einer der schönsten Kurbeln überhaupt.
Leicht und sehr haltbar und steif.


----------



## hasardeur (25. September 2012)

Abstufungen lassen sich doch ändern...


----------



## schueffi (25. September 2012)

Zwischenfrage bezüglich Dämpfer und Gabel Setup.

Mit wie viel SAG fahrt ihr die Lyrik RC2DH? 25%? Wie wird er eigentlich richtig  eingestellt? im stehen oder im sitzen mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze?
Gleiche Frage gilt für den Vivid Air. 
Hoffe auf ein paar Antworten ;-)
mfg


----------



## brozzomd (25. September 2012)

Die lassen sich schon ändern, aber nicht für die aktuelle XTR in der Kombi wie ich sie möchte...


----------



## valdus (25. September 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage bezüglich Dämpfer und Gabel Setup.
> 
> Mit wie viel SAG fahrt ihr die Lyrik RC2DH? 25%? Wie wird er eigentlich richtig  eingestellt? im stehen oder im sitzen mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze?
> Gleiche Frage gilt für den Vivid Air.
> ...





Also ich fahre mit 30% vorne und hinten allerdings bei na marzocchi gabel aber daempfer ist auch nen vivid air.
Eingestellt hab ich den sag im stehen....und passt.

Gruesse


----------



## PeterTheo (25. September 2012)

Hallo, ich fahre z.Zt. ein Stumpjumper Evo in XL, mit einer 36er Fox 160 mm vorne, sonst alles Serie und brauche ein Fanes da ich mehr Trails, Enduro Touren, Bkeparks, usw. fahre. ich selbst 198 cm gross 100kg schwer. Das Speci. hat bei der Benutzung Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit (ausser die Gabel), daher erwarte ich vom Fanes mehr Bergab Potenzial, sowie Haltbarkeit.
Reicht diese Konfig aus:
Fanes Enduro 3.0 Komplettbike v.1 M2013 Gr. XL 
1xRockShox Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir Federgabel 170mm schwarz tapered 
1xRockShox Vivid Air R2C Dämpfer Tune M 216x63,5m
1xSRAM X9 Schaltgruppe 2x10-fach
1xAvid Elixir 7 Carbon Scheibenbremsensatz grau 200/180mm
1xSun Ringlé Charger Comp Laufradsatz 26" schwarz 
1xTwinWorks 2832 Vorbau 65mm schwarz/schwarze Klemme 
1xRockShox Reverb X-Loc Sattelstütze MMX-left 31,6x420mm (Verstellbereich: 125mm)


Sicherlich wäre eine XT Bremse besser. 

Rahmen XL bei 198 und 96 cm Schritt ok?


----------



## KungFuChicken (25. September 2012)

Der LRS wirds im Park oder generell bei härterer Nutzung wahrscheinlich nicht lange machen.


----------



## PeterTheo (25. September 2012)

ok, aber Sun Ringlé Charger Expert hat eine Alu Nabe, die halten es wahrscheinlich nicht länger aus. Der einfache aus Stahl, besser oder?


----------



## MaBu75 (25. September 2012)

habe sogar meinen sun ringle charger pro rausgeworfen. Hatte Bedenken mit nur 24 speichen. Meine Empfhelung: ZTR flow mit hope pro II Naben. Dieser LRS ist super haltbar und hat auch nen geilen Sound.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (25. September 2012)

ok also günstige LRS und irgendwann updaten.


----------



## imun (26. September 2012)

E2200 von Dt Swiss  meine Wahl bei 110kg


----------



## ollo (26. September 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> Zwischenfrage bezüglich Dämpfer und Gabel Setup.
> 
> Mit wie viel SAG fahrt ihr die Lyrik RC2DH? 25%? Wie wird er eigentlich richtig  eingestellt? im stehen oder im sitzen mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze?
> Gleiche Frage gilt für den Vivid Air.
> ...




kommt auf DEINE Vorlieben an ..... manch einer fährt sie mit 35% andere mit 25% weil sie es Straffer mögen, gleiches gilt für den Vivid, aber der lässt sich auch noch mit 40% SAG Pedalieren ohne das Fanes zum Schaukelpferd zu machen.

Und die Einsetllung des SAG hängt von dem ab was überwiegend auf Deinen Touren anliegt, bzw. lässt sich schnell anpassen...... den SAG jeweils für die Position einstellen in der Du dich dann überwiegend befindest (stehend oder Sitzend) bei beiden Einstellungen wird es an und ab immer einen kleinen Kompromiss geben.




 @PeterTheo

198 und XL nee eher nicht es sei denn Du stehst auf kleine Rahmen mit 100 mm Vorbauten (bin 194-195) ein XXL mit kurzem 40 mm Vorbau (Fahre 70 mm) wäre passender. durch den steilen Sitzwinkel der Fanes sitzt man zwar sehr angenehm Zentral im Bike aber dadurch auch "Kürzer" da wird es eng mit den Knien gerade bei der Auffahrt zur Abfahrt


.


----------



## PeterTheo (26. September 2012)

@ollo
das ist interessant, mein Speci hat einen reach von 476 mm mit 60 mm Vorbau und ist für Touren super aber auf Abfahrten, Park zu lang, d.h. doch wenn das XL Fanes einen  reach von 461 mm hat und ich das Teil mit einem 75 Vorbau fahre ist es gleich dem Spezi. 
Mit 60 mm Vorbau wäre das Fanes in XL dann doch passend, einen Alpencross wollte ich damit nicht unternehmen. Bitte hilf mir wenn ich da falsch liege, habe mich erst seit 2 Jahren in die Thematik eingelesen. 

So eine XXL Fanes ist schon ein riesen Teil oder? Macht das noch spass im Downhill, Park, Trail?


----------



## hasardeur (26. September 2012)

Wenn Du mehr runter als rauf fährst, würde ich auch zum kleineren Rahmen tendieren. Ich habe bei 190cm und 86cm SL einen XL-Rahmen mit 45mm Vorbau. Für mich passt er, allerdings fahre ich auch viel Uphill. Im Downhill oder auf technisch schwierigeren Abschnitten wünsche ich mir manchmal einen etwas kürzeren Rahmen, um leichter und weiter über das HR zu kommen. Lange Vorbauten hasse ich wie die Pest, da sie das Bike einfach nervöser machen.
Ansonsten ist die Ausstattung nicht schlecht gewählt. Die Avid-Bremsen würde ich noch gegen 2013er SLX (reicht völlig), Zee oder, wenn Du auf Avid stehst, gegen die X9 tauschen. Bzgl. LRS würde ich zum Zweitsatz raten, also einen leichteren für Touren und einen stabileren, aber schwereren für den Park. So kannst Du auch immer gleich die entsprechenden Reifen drauf haben (z.B. Draht, 2-Ply für den Park, einen leichteren für die Tour).


----------



## Wurzelmann (26. September 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> kommt auf DEINE Vorlieben an ..... manch einer fährt sie mit 35% andere mit 25% weil sie es Straffer mögen, gleiches gilt für den Vivid, aber der lässt sich auch noch mit 40% SAG Pedalieren ohne das Fanes zum Schaukelpferd zu machen.
> ...
> .



35% Sag an der Gabel ist dann aber schon arg übertrieben wenn man nicht nur Touren fährt (vorfür die Fanes ohnehin nicht die beste Wahl wäre). Die Gabel muss ja neben Schlägen auch noch die Gewichtsverlagerung beim Anbremsen aufnehmen. Bei 35% Sag bleibt da nicht mehr viel Federweg übrig. Und wer dann versucht das mit Druckstufe auszugleichen, der dreht m.E. am falschen Rad. Ausserdem ist es auch ein Geometriethema. Bei einer so soft eingestellten Gabel hätte ich bei einer technischen Abfahrt und speziell Stufen echt Sorge mich zu überschlagen. 

Tendenziell würde ich beim Enduro vorne weniger Sag als hinten fahren und ihn im Stehen einstellen, zumindest, wenn das Fahrwerk bergab funktionieren soll. Ich fahr die Fanes mit Vivid, allerdings erst seit Kurzem. Im Moment fahre ich hinten 30% Sag im Stehen, was im Sitzten irgendwo zwischen 35% und 40% sind und, wie Ollo sagt, gut funktionert. Wippen und Durchschläge sind definitiv kein Thema, auch nicht bei größeren Drops. An der Gabel ziele ich eher auf die 25%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (26. September 2012)

Ich würde auch beim Vivid Air mal etwas weniger sag ausprobieren. ca 30% fühlen sich im Stehen durch den Federweg aktiver und kontrollierter an, weil auch das Ansprechverhalten nicht groß leidet bin ich dann dabei geblieben.

Die hier kamen auch zu dem Schluß, klicks ignorieren, weil anderer Rahmen
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feature/Real-Life-Comparison-Vivid-Air-and-Vivid-Coil,32


> Vivid Air Setup Conclusions
> I ended up riding with 190 psi in the shock (up from 170 originally), which allowed the bike to sit with a little less sag than the usual 33%, but it rode through bumps really well.  The bike felt like it was suspended just high enough to allow the initial hit of medium sized bumps to feel controlled, not harsh.  That increase in air pressure along with the ending stroke rebound set to full fast made the Vivid Air the best shock I had ever felt on successive medium hits. On big hits it is always incredible...very, very difficult to feel it bottom out.


----------



## Ganiscol (26. September 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Lange Vorbauten hasse ich wie die Pest, da sie das Bike einfach nervöser machen.



Ist eigentlich genau umgekehrt.


----------



## hasardeur (26. September 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich genau umgekehrt.



Stimmt, habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Sie machen es unhandlicher, indirekter und sorgen für erhöhtes Überschlaggefühl an Stufen....trotzdem hasse ich sie


----------



## ollo (26. September 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> @ollo
> das ist interessant, mein Speci hat einen reach von 476 mm mit 60 mm Vorbau und ist für Touren super aber auf Abfahrten, Park zu lang, d.h. doch wenn das XL Fanes einen  reach von 461 mm hat und ich das Teil mit einem 75 Vorbau fahre ist es gleich dem Spezi.
> Mit 60 mm Vorbau wäre das Fanes in XL dann doch passend, einen Alpencross wollte ich damit nicht unternehmen. Bitte hilf mir wenn ich da falsch liege, habe mich erst seit 2 Jahren in die Thematik eingelesen.
> 
> So eine XXL Fanes ist schon ein riesen Teil oder? Macht das noch spass im Downhill, Park, Trail?




je mehr Infos Du raus rückst desto eher und näher kommt man der Rahmengröße und ich bin mir unsicher ob ein um 15 mm Längerer Vorbau das Missverhältnis vom kürzeren Reach wieder ausgleicht. Ich für meinen Teil finde Vorbauten die das Oberrohr verlängern und damit bei Abfahrten das Gewicht des Fahrer zu sehr über den Scheitelpunkt derVorderardnabe bringen unangenehm. 

Was nun angenehmer zu Fahren ist, ein XL mit Langem oder ein XXL mit Kurzem Vorbau das entscheidet nur das eigene Empfinden. Als vergleich wenn kein XXL Alutech zur Hand, würde ich das Spezi mal eine Nummer Größer fahren mit auf das Fanes angepassten Reach werten.


 @Wurzelmann

ist auch wieder ein Vorliebe mit dem SAG und oder auf die Strecke angepasster SAG und ja 35% für vorne ist vielleicht etwas viel genauso wie 1,90 Fahre auf M Rahmen ...... richtig oder Falsch wer weiß das schon passen muß es und einen mit Maximalem Fahrspaß von A nach B bringen.

Genauso wie es auch kein Problem ist mit der Fanes 70-80 Km Touren zu fahren


----------



## PeterTheo (26. September 2012)

@ollo, gute idee mal ein grösseres Speci zu fahren, gibt es aber nicht. 
Leider kenne ich auch niemanden mit einem Fanes in XL, XXL inder nähe von 49328. Aber du hast recht XL mit langem Vorbau 75 mm ist Mist. 
Da wird wohl ein XXL besser sein, mit superkurzem Vorbau. Das Fanes kann man doch auch beim Radstand verstellen oder?


----------



## wlkr (26. September 2012)

zum ISCG Standart: der TRS+ von E13 passt nicht im 03 Standart, da dann der größere 05er "im Weg" ist... besser gleich ISCG 05 Kettenführung kaufen


----------



## Wurzelmann (26. September 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> ...
> @_Wurzelmann_
> 
> ist auch wieder ein Vorliebe mit dem SAG und oder auf die Strecke angepasster SAG und ja 35% für vorne ist vielleicht etwas viel genauso wie 1,90 Fahre auf M Rahmen ...... richtig oder Falsch wer weiß das schon passen muß es und einen mit Maximalem Fahrspaß von A nach B bringen.
> ...



Ollo, Du bist einfach unerträglich verständnisvoll


----------



## ollo (26. September 2012)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ollo, Du bist einfach unerträglich verständnisvoll



was soll ich machen...... einen Hooligan Volksschulkurs belegen ....... auf Nachbars Hund durchs Dorf reiten und wenn er Tot zusammen brich behaupten wäre seine schuld ....... ach auch egal ich kehre dann mal in meine Klosterzelle zurück und Zünde für alle nicht liberalen einen Scheiterh..... äh Kerze an


----------



## ollo (26. September 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> @ollo, gute idee mal ein grösseres Speci zu fahren, gibt es aber nicht.
> Leider kenne ich auch niemanden mit einem Fanes in XL, XXL inder nähe von 49328. Aber du hast recht XL mit langem Vorbau 75 mm ist Mist.
> Da wird wohl ein XXL besser sein, mit superkurzem Vorbau. Das Fanes kann man doch auch beim Radstand verstellen oder?



das ist echt nicht einfach, weil Du mit dem XXL wie auch mit dem XL Spaß haben kannst ..... zur Not hilft der Jürgen von Alutech mit seiner Erfahrung weiter. Versuch ihn einfach mal Anzurufen, ansonsten die Geotabelle unten als Link, da ist bis 198 noch das Xl als Empfehlung und wenn es eh mehr zum Spielen ist ......das Fanes kannst Du im Radstand verstellen und die Kettenstrebe ist von S-XXL gleich lang 
http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/FanesEnduro3-GeoChart.pdf

hier mal ein 1,94 cm Eindruck auf einem XL ......... ich bin der auf dem Rad und nicht das schwarze Fell Getier Namens Amagedon seines Zeichens Alutech Hofhund 




das hast Du auch schon gesehen ??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=595809&page=2


----------



## PeterTheo (26. September 2012)

@ollo schönes Bild ;-)
gute sache der 2. Link, da wird sich vielleicht jemand finden zum probe sitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nidhoeggr (26. September 2012)

@PeterTheo: Ich fahre einen XL-Rahmen mit einem 65mm Vorbau bei einer Körpergröße von 197cm und 92cm SL. Bin damit sehr zufrieden, man sitzt echt sehr bequem drauf und taugt echt was im Uphill (im Downhill auch extremst geil). Ich muss zwar die Sattelstütze ein wenig weiter rausziehen als anfangs vermutet aber das ist ja dann bei der RS Reverb eh nebensächlich.


----------



## schueffi (26. September 2012)

So da i nun endlich meine Fanes bekommen hab (bin absolut begeistert  ) hab ich gleich mal wieder ein paar Fragen an euch: 

Hab ja die Elexier 9 Bremsen am Rad, ist das normal das die Anfangs schlecht ansprechen? Stoppie oder hinten blockieren geht nur mit sehr viel Handkraft.

Reverb: War bei euch die Leitung auch ein bissl zu kurz? Hab die Reverb ca 3 cm aus dem Sattelrohr gezogen und beim ausfahren ist die Leitung doch sehr gespannt. Sollte es eigentlich so sein das wenn ich den Betätigtngsknopf drücke die Stütze auf max. Pos. Ausfährt? Muss nämlich momentan manuell "nachhelfen".

Vivid Air: Hab bei ca. 93kg Fahrgewicht schon 200psi im Dämpfer drin, aber den gewünscgten SAG noch immer nicht erreicht (hab ca. 40-45 und will auf 30) Ist der Druck bei dem Gewicht normal? Kommt mir viel vor um Gegensatz zu meinem alten Bike. 

Mfg 
PS: Fotos kommen Morgen 
Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KungFuChicken (26. September 2012)

Hi, 

freut mich das die Wartezeit endlich vorbei ist 

Meine Elixir XO war recht flott eingebremst, allerdings war sie von Werk aus schlecht entlüftet oder hat bereits Luft gezogen. Wenn das der Fall ist, merkst du das aber am wandernden Druckpunkt. Hinten blockieren war/ist allerdings kein Problem

Die Elixir (ich glaube 9) eine Freundin ist jedoch nach einiger Zeit um einiges bissiger geworden.

Reverb Leitungslänge passt bei mir. Hast du vielleicht zum Lenker hin noch Spielraum? Ausfahren sollte sie auf Knopfdruck natürlich vollständig.

PS.: Kurzer Nachtrag meinerseits zur Kefü + Bash Diskussion an der Zweifachkurbel. 

Ich habe an meinem Fanes den Truvativ X-Guide verbaut und bin bis jetzt recht zufrieden. Die Führung selber arbeitet sehr gut, wenn auch nicht ganz geräuschlos. Das System mit den Pulleys bietet guten Schaltkomfort und durch das Führungsblech ist es praktisch unmöglich, dass die Kette nach außen abfällt. Einziges Problem: Sollte die Kette oben nach außen abspringen, so wird sie beim Pedalieren an der Außenseite der Führung vorbeigedrückt. Ist mir im Park leider schon 2-3 mal passiert. 
Ich hoffe aber, dass ich dies durch eine neue Umwerferposition beseitigen kann. 

Der Bumper funktioniert klarerweise auch und trotz ein paar Einschlägen, hat sich meine ISCG Aufnahme noch nicht verabschiedet


----------



## schueffi (26. September 2012)

Ok mal schazn wie es morgen nach der ersten Ausfahrt aussieht. 
Das heisst dann wohl Reverb entlüften oder?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nidhoeggr (26. September 2012)

Reverb: Ich habe meine 5cm draußen und da ist nichts gespannt, locker zwar auch nicht, aber Spiel ist auf jedenfall noch da. Hast du evtl. vorne am Lenker noch zu viel Leitung?
Und die sollte sich eigentlich von alleine hochdrücken, ja.

Vivid Air: Bei ca. identischem Gewicht musste ich auch über 200 psi reinmachen, den genauen Wert habe ich jetzt nichtmehr im Kopf, aber dächte so um die 220-230 waren es bei mir. Du kannst ja maximal bis zu 275 psi draufmachen, also ist da noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## schueffi (26. September 2012)

Am Lenker hab ich schon nachgezogen scheint bei mir echt bissl kürzer zu sein wie bei euch... Diese "Rolle" an der Sattelklemme ist gedacht als Kabelführung oder? 

Hab nur mal irgendwo was von max. Luftdruck gelesen deswegen frag ich lieber bevor was kaputt geht 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. September 2012)

Nimm mal die Reverb raus und schau mal unten aus Ventil, da mal mit einer Dämpferpumpe checken obs auch wirklich 250psi hat.

Beim Vivid immer drauf achten, daß sich pos und neg Kammer füllen. Heißt: pumpen halb einfedern weiterpumpen usw.


----------



## schueffi (26. September 2012)

Alles klar werd ich morgen mal kontrollieren. Blöde Frage aber darf mann die Pumpe beim Einfedern angeschlossen lassen?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nidhoeggr (26. September 2012)

Zur Einstellung gibts eine gute Anleitung: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCsumpbKcts"]Vivid Air Tuning - YouTube[/nomedia]

Laut Video sollte man sie nicht dranlassen, weil sonst die Pumpe beschädigt werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (26. September 2012)

Reverb: entlüften
Vivid Air: braucht etwas mehr Druck
Rolle an Sattelklemme: keine Leitungsführung für Reverb. Die sollte beiliegen sieht anders aus, schau mal in meine Fotos
Bremse: jede Bremse muss erst mal eingefahren werden, übertreib es aber nicht, sonst verglasen die Beläge
Dämpferpumpe: beim Belastung des Dämpfers immer abmachen, damit das Ventil geschlossen ist. Sonst leiden Dämpfer und Pumpe, außerdem stimmt die Einstellung nicht.


----------



## RolfK (26. September 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> Vivid Air: Hab bei ca. 93kg Fahrgewicht schon 200psi im Dämpfer drin, aber den gewünscgten SAG noch immer nicht erreicht (hab ca. 40-45 und will auf 30) Ist der Druck bei dem Gewicht normal? Kommt mir viel vor um Gegensatz zu meinem alten Bike.




Ich hab in voller Montour knappe 100 und habe für 30% SAG 240psi im Vivid. Ich hab noch einen Monarch PlusRC3 als Reserve, da brauch ich z.B. nur 225psi für 30% SAG


----------



## hasardeur (27. September 2012)

Ist doch auch irgendwie logisch....mehr Volumen = weniger Progression = mehr Druck nötig


----------



## ollo (27. September 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> ....... Blöde Frage aber darf mann die Pumpe beim Einfedern angeschlossen lassen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2





das geht wenn Du eine Pumpe hast die ohne sie ganz ab zuschrauben das Ventil schließt oder die bestehende Pumpe mit dem Reset Evo Port nachrüsten.

http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/werkzeug_index_1.htm#airport

Die hier funktioniert seit 5 Jahren Problemlos 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3237/pocket-shock-master-blaster-dxg-mit-manometer.html


----------



## fofiman (27. September 2012)

...Also ich habe so eine Pumpe und was soll ich sagen: Ich habe mir beim ersten einfedern dank der Pumpe den Ventileinsatz im Vivid abgerissen.
Da es zumindest in meinem Rahmen sehr eng zugeht mit dem Ventil ist da größte Vorsicht geboten.


----------



## PeterTheo (27. September 2012)

Passen eigentlich breite 2.4 reifen z.B. Muddy Mary oder ähnlich in den Hinterbau? Dan hätte ich für mich alles Frage geklärt. 

P.s. Gibt es eigentlich einen Riesen Unterschied zwischen RS Lyrik RC2DH 170 mm und der 180 Fox Talas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (27. September 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Passen eigentlich breite 2.4 reifen z.B. Muddy Mary oder ähnlich in den Hinterbau? Dan hätte ich für mich alles Frage geklärt.
> 
> P.s. Gibt es eigentlich einen Riesen Unterschied zwischen RS Lyrik RC2DH 170 mm und der 180 Fox Talas?



ja passen 
und 
die eine Kauft man* die andere nicht 




*die Lyrik ..... Preiswerter im Service und besser Individuell anpassbar (Lord Helmchen Tune z.B. hier aus dem IBC Forum) http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=14540


----------



## PeterTheo (27. September 2012)

@ollo, 
ja, Reifen sind wie Sie sind dem einem lieb, dem anderen nicht, ich möchte nur keine schalen Reifen mehr.

ja ich hätte auch lieber Lyrik, die Revelation am Bike meiner Frau ist super, meine Fox Talas 160 mm eher nicht...
Und ich denk die 10 mm weniger der Lyrik sind egal bei der DH Kartusche.


----------



## ollo (27. September 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> @ollo,
> ja, Reifen sind wie Sie sind dem einem lieb, dem anderen nicht, ich möchte nur keine schalen Reifen mehr.
> 
> ja ich hätte auch lieber Lyrik, die Revelation am Bike meiner Frau ist super, meine Fox Talas 160 mm eher nicht...
> Und ich denk die 10 mm weniger der Lyrik sind egal bei der DH Kartusche.




ich meinte auch beim Kaufen oder nicht die Fox  ..... beim Thema Reifen schweige ich lieber und Fahre die die bei mir Funktionieren ..... schwalbe ist es zumindest nicht


----------



## PeterTheo (27. September 2012)

@ ollo, dann sind wir uns ja einig, ... s......e bei mir auch nicht


----------



## Ganiscol (27. September 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> @ollo,
> ja, Reifen sind wie Sie sind dem einem lieb, dem anderen nicht, ich möchte nur keine schalen Reifen mehr.
> 
> ja ich hätte auch lieber Lyrik, die Revelation am Bike meiner Frau ist super, meine Fox Talas 160 mm eher nicht...
> Und ich denk die 10 mm weniger der Lyrik sind egal bei der DH Kartusche.



Die Lyrik hat doch 170mm.


----------



## PeterTheo (27. September 2012)

@ganisco, vorher mal erwähnt, Fox 180 .......
und Lyrik 170 stimmt...


----------



## schueffi (27. September 2012)

Brauche wieder mal Hilfe von euch 
Wollte heute das kleine Kettenblatt wechseln bin aber am Kettenschloss gescheitert.    Gibts da irgend nen Trick wie man das aufbekommt ohne sich die Finger zu brechen? Bei meinem vorigen Bike hat das alles mit ein bissl drücken geklappt...

Nächstes Problem Schaltung:
Ist es bei der aktuellen X9 normal dass das runter Schalten, also vom Großen Ritzel abwärts schön stufenweise geht und mit dem Typischen "klack klack" vonstatten geht, das Raufschalten jedoch eher fließend ohne kennbare Abstufung? Mir ist auch aufgefallen das ich die Kombination Groß/Groß nicht schalten kann. Sollte nicht so sein oder?


----------



## Rines (27. September 2012)

Kettenschloss bekomm ich immer mit ner Zange auf. Am Besten ne Rohrzange. Aber aufgepasst, man muss die richtigen "enden" drücken.. 

Groß-Groß brauch ich nie...

p.s. kann ich auch nicht schalten. nur 39-34.


----------



## hasardeur (27. September 2012)

10fach Kettenschlösser von SRAM sind Einweggut-Artikel. Zum Wechseln des KB muss man aber die Kette nicht öffnen. Die Kurbel geht auch so raus.

Für den Rest traue ich mir keine Ferndiagnose zu.


----------



## Ganiscol (28. September 2012)

Die Kettenschlösser von KMC kann man übrigens auch mehrmals öffnen ohne das sie ausleiern.

Zum öffnen gibts sogar spezielle Zangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (28. September 2012)

Sagt mal, kann mir einer die Unterschiede der beiden MZ Gabeln 55cr und 55cr evo ti sagen? 
und 2. hatte schon mal jemand Probleme mit der Lyrik RC2DH?
Welche dieser 3 Gabeln würdet ihr bei 100kg wählen?
Danke!


----------



## Piefke (28. September 2012)

55 CR: Luftfeder, (ich glaub) geschlossene Kartusche, 170 oder 150 mm FW über Spacer, 2291 g, Zug- und Druckstufe einstellbar
55 RC3 EVO ti: Titanfeder, 170 mm (auf 180 umbaubar), 2417 g, Zug- und Lowspeeddruckstufe einstellbar, Highspeeddruckstufe veränderbar über Shimpaket - hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?

Meine Reihenfolge wäre:
55 RC3 EVO ti
55 CR






























Lyrik


----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2012)

Piefke, Du alter Lyrik-Hasser 

 @PeterTheo:
Die MZ55 RC3 Evo Ti ist sicher eine klasse Gabel mit sahnigem Ansprechverhalten und allen Vor- und Nachteilen einer Coil-Gabel (bin ich aber selbst noch nicht gefahren).
Nachteilig sind vor allem das Gewicht sowie die Abstimmung an das Fahrergewicht (geht auch über Luft, aber dann zu Lasten der Performance).

Die Lyrik RC2DH (habe ich) hat eben alle Vor- und Nachteile einer Luftgabel, spricht aber auch sensibel an, wenngleich nicht so sehr, wie die Zocchi.
(Nachteilig ist vor allem die unterschiedliche Progression bei schneller und langsamer Kompression, wie bei allen Luftgabeln).

Vorteil der Lyrik ist eher Wartung/Pflege/Tuning sowie Flexibilität. Es gibt relativ viele Service-/Tuning-Anbieter und frei käufliche Teile.
Auf der anderen Seite sind die Ersatzteile der MZ günstiger, wobei die Lyrik-Teile, zumindest die wirklichen Verschleiß- bzw. Tuningteile auch nicht teuer sind. Bei gröberen "Verletzungen" ändert sich das aber. Eine Standrohr-Einheit der Lyrik kostet etwa 300, bei der Zocchi nur ca. die Hälfte.
Eine Lyrik RC2DH kann man übrigens für relativ wenig Geld (ca. 80) auf Coil umrüsten. Dann sollte sie sowohl vom Ansprechverhalten, der Performance, aber auch vom Gewicht nicht weit von der Zocchi entfernt sein. Eine Umrüstung auf U-Turn oder 2-Step ist übrigens auch möglich, also ist die Lyrik in Summe flexibler.


----------



## PeterTheo (28. September 2012)

@hasardeur
Ok danke dann wohl doch Lyrik. 
Hast du die als dh Version? Hattest du Schönau Probleme damit? 

Die MZ scheidet dann bei meinem Gewicht von 100 kg wohl aus.


----------



## Piefke (28. September 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Piefke, Du alter Lyrik-Hasser


Ich hatte letztes Jahr ne Totem Solo air, dass hat mein Interesse an RS für die nächsten 10 Jahre gedeckt



PeterTheo schrieb:


> Die MZ scheidet dann bei meinem Gewicht von 100 kg wohl aus.



Nein, die kann man per Luftunterstützung auch auf 100 kg anpassen und trotzdem ist die Gabeln noch wesentlich sensibler als jede reine Luftgabel.

Was Wartung/Pflege/Tuning angeht, ist die MZ auch sehr gut, so lange man cosmicsports nicht braucht
Ölwechsel: 20 min ohne Spezialwerkzeug, einmal im Jahr reicht
Tuning: 10er Öl für mehr Dämpfung und im gleichem Umbau auf 180 mm, alles alleine machbar


----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr ne Totem Solo air, dass hat mein Interesse an RS für die nächsten 10 Jahre gedeckt



Da hast Du ja auch alle schlechten Eigenschaften auf einmal...schwere Gabel mit Luft. Da ist eine MZ55 natürlich gefühlt besser. Die Totem sollte man wohl besser als Coil fahren und die Solo-Air-Kartusche in die Lyrik verbauen (hat dann auch 180mm).





Piefke schrieb:


> Nein, die kann man per Luftunterstützung auch auf 100 kg anpassen und trotzdem ist die Gabeln noch wesentlich sensibler als jede reine Luftgabel.



Soll stimmen, bleibt aber noch immer schwerer und bekommt dann dieselben Probleme bzgl. Progression bei schneller und langsamer Kompression, wie jede andere Luftgabel auch, nur nicht so stark, da weniger Luftmenge vorhanden ist.



Piefke schrieb:


> Was Wartung/Pflege/Tuning angeht, ist die MZ auch sehr gut, so lange man cosmicsports nicht braucht
> Ölwechsel: 20 min ohne Spezialwerkzeug, einmal im Jahr reicht
> Tuning: 10er Öl für mehr Dämpfung und im gleichem Umbau auf 180 mm, alles alleine machbar



Das ist es genau. Es gibt nur einen Service-Partner in DE...Cosmicsports. Dann kann man auch gleich Fox kaufen; die haben dasselbe Service-Monopol mit Toxaholic.Wer technisch versiert ist, wartet wohl alle Gabeln selbst.


 @PeterTheo: Jepp, ich habe die RC2DH und bis auf ein selbst verschuldetes Problem (Kratzer im Standrohr) keine Probleme, wenngleich die Lyrik in der Performance mit dem Vivid Air nicht gleichziehen kann. Mag aber sein, dass ich noch nicht die richtige Abstimmung gefunden habe. Bei schnellen kurzen Schlägen kommt die Lyrik nicht nach, wobei das HR Dank des Vivid Air wie Pattex am Boden klebt.
Das Ansprechverhalten ist um Welten besser, als das der Fox 140 TALAS, die ich vorher hatte. War ja aber klar. Im Winter werde ich einen Service machen und bei der Gelegenheit das Federgabelöl in den Tauchrohren gegen Motoröl tauschen. Das soll das Ansprechverhalten nochmal deutlich verbessern. Ich kann aber auch bisher nicht klagen.


----------



## PeterTheo (28. September 2012)

@Piefke
das hört sich schon besser an, zumindest scheinen beide besser zu sein als meine derzeitge Fox Talas 160er, das Ding ist das Geld nicht wert. 

Welche der beiden, also MZ od. RS funktioniert den im Bikepark bei 30%Sag besser, oder anders gesagt ich such keine straffe Gabel wie meine Fox Talas


----------



## PeterTheo (28. September 2012)

@hasardeur
ok, der Vivid Air hinten ist gesetzt, aber wie du schon sagst, welche Gabel passt den dazu wenn nicht die Lyrik?
Und wenn man an der der MZ selber bastelt ist diese nichts für mich.


----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2012)

Im Park spiel Gewicht weniger eine Rolle. Da kannst Du ruhig die Zocchi nehmen. Für technische Trails, würde ich zur Lyrik raten.

Wenn Du aber Service durch Dienstleister in Anspruch nehmen musst, nimm die Lyrik und lass sie im Zweifel später auf Coil umbauen. "Plüscher" als die FOX 36 ist sie allemal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (28. September 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das ist es genau. Es gibt nur einen Service-Partner in DE...Cosmicsports.


es wird ja immer gemeckert über Cosmicsports

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen mit MZ und Cosmicsports:
- Ich musste in über 10 Jahren einmal eine MZ einschicken (2005 Z150 FR, Standrohrbeschichtung löste sich punktuell)
- der Umtausch hat nach Absprache mit CS am Ende der Saison etwa eine Woche gedauert


----------



## PeterTheo (28. September 2012)

also dann hab ich eigentlich nicht mehr viele Fragen, ausser
Bremse, X9, XT oder doch lieber 4Kolben XO od. Zee
und, bei einer X9 Kurbel (shimano fällt für mich raus) welches Innenlager wird verbaut? Bitte nicht BB30/PF30 oder so, da hatte ich schon genau Theater mit.
Und Kurbelarm nur 170MM?
Also bezogen auf das Fanes V1.


----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2012)

Von hinten nach vorn...

Kurbelarm: Ich fahre 170mm
Kurbel (wenn es Truvativ sein soll): AKA 2.1, ist baugleich mit X9, aber billiger, inkl. Bash und mit sinnigerer Abstufung (36-24)...GXP-BSA-Lager haben sie beide 

Bremse: SLX oder Zee, je nach Gewicht und Vorlieben. XT braucht kein Mensch (habe ich selbst), DOT-Bremsen mag ich nicht mehr.


----------



## PeterTheo (28. September 2012)

aka 2.1 kenn ich gar nicht (finde ich auch nicht bei sram), kenne nur die sram 2-fach mit Carbonkurbeln an meinem jetzigen rad, die halten viel aus, als Abstufung fahre ich 22/36 od. 24/36. Aber da ich das nicht zerlegen möchte, denke ich für ein abfahrtslastiges fanes verträgt auch mehr Gewicht und irgendwas wie X9 reicht völlig, Kettenblätter kauf ich meist die einfachen Teile, da diese schnell verschleissen. Hauptsache kein BB30 lieber aussenliegendes Lager GXP
Danke für die Info!


----------



## Astaroth (28. September 2012)

Das Problem bei der MZ 55 ist momentan das AluTech keine mehr vor Jahresende bekommt...


----------



## ollo (28. September 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> @hasardeur
> ok, der Vivid Air hinten ist gesetzt, aber wie du schon sagst, welche Gabel passt den dazu wenn nicht die Lyrik?
> .......



BOS Deville 170 mm Tapered


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (28. September 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> aka 2.1 kenn ich gar nicht (finde ich auch nicht bei sram), kenne nur die sram 2-fach mit Carbonkurbeln an meinem jetzigen rad, die halten viel aus, als Abstufung fahre ich 22/36 od. 24/36. Aber da ich das nicht zerlegen möchte, denke ich für ein abfahrtslastiges fanes verträgt auch mehr Gewicht und irgendwas wie X9 reicht völlig, Kettenblätter kauf ich meist die einfachen Teile, da diese schnell verschleissen. Hauptsache kein BB30 lieber aussenliegendes Lager GXP
> Danke für die Info!



AKA2.1 findest Du nicht auf SRAM.com aber bei cycle-aix.de .....läuft zwar als 9-fach Kurbel, jedoch gibt es keine Unterschiede zwischen 9- und 10-fach, außer Marketing-Gewäsch


----------



## PeterTheo (28. September 2012)

@ollo 
BOS ist eine gute Idee, aber teuer. Was ist mit einer Durolux?


----------



## ollo (28. September 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> @ollo
> BOS ist eine gute Idee, aber teuer. Was ist mit einer Durolux?




ja so um die 200-300 mehr wie eine Lyrik Solo Air.......... Durolux puh  ...... laut Lord Helmchen haben sie es immer noch nicht geschafft eine gescheite Druckstufe rein zu basteln und Geld verlangen Sie mittlerweile auch schon richtig für so eine Durolux RCA 

Nimm die Lyrik und wenn sie Dir nicht zusagt, dann schreibst Du Lord Helmchen hier aus dem IBC eine Email, schickst sie hin und der baut sie Dir dann so hin wie Du sie haben möchtest, das ist das schöne an der Lyrik, Individuell anpassbar, "preiswert", kleine Wartungen kann man selber machen und ansonsten halten sich die Servicekosten im Rahmen ....... und können kann er was der Stefan von Helmchen Tune


----------



## PeterTheo (28. September 2012)

na gut, also eine BOS, DURO, FOX, bleibe ich bei RS LYrikDH und wenn das Teil nicht will wie es soll frag ich dich nach der mail von Helmchen Tune (ich dachte du hättest damit zu tun).
Danke für die vielen Hinweise bis jetzt.


----------



## imun (28. September 2012)

Verzichte auf SoloAir und bau sie um auf Coil. Der Umbau war das beste was ich machen konnte


----------



## ollo (29. September 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> na gut, also eine BOS, DURO, FOX, bleibe ich bei RS LYrikDH und wenn das Teil nicht will wie es soll frag ich dich nach der mail von Helmchen Tune (ich dachte du hättest damit zu tun).
> Danke für die vielen Hinweise bis jetzt.



nee zu tun habe ich damit nichts ..... mir reicht das Aufpumpen der Luftgabel schon


----------



## schueffi (29. September 2012)

Hat vielleicht einer von euch der die X9 Kurbel an der Fanes hat mit diesen 
Spider/Kettenblatt/Bash Set erfahrungen?
Der Bash ist nämlich aus Polycarbonat, ist das stabil genug? Die meisten Bashringe sind ja aus Alu....

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Arm--104-64mm-LK-mit-Spider-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## hasardeur (29. September 2012)

Ich würde keinen Plastik-Bash nehmen. Ein gröberer Kiesel oder einmal aufgesetzt und das Teil hat es hinter sich.


----------



## Ganiscol (30. September 2012)

So schnell gibt Polycarbonat nicht auf. Sonst würde man daraus keine Schutzhelme oder Flugzeugcockpitscheiben fertigen. Eine ungeeignete Alu-Legierung taugt dagegen auch nicht - aber das sieht man dem Alu vorher nicht unbedingt an.

Ich bevorzuge aber Alu weils auch besser aussieht.


----------



## Kharne (30. September 2012)

Hi,

ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Ausfallenden und dem LRS:
Die Fanes gibts mit  142*12mm Ausfallenden, ist das eine MaxleLite Steckachse? 
Krieg ich da Naben die fÃ¼r nen X12 Hinterbau gedacht sind rein

Edit: Ich hab hier was von ner Marzocchi Steckachse gelesen, finde den Post 
aber nicht mehr?

LRS:
Ich befÃ¼rchte, dass der Charger bei meinem Gewicht (105 Kilo ohne AusrÃ¼stung, also knappe 
112 Kilo mit AusrÃ¼stung + 3L Trinkblase) von Mittag bis es lÃ¤ut hÃ¤lt, wÃ¼rde 
den deswegen verkaufen und nen anderen nehmen. 

Den DT E2000 bin ich schon gefahren, der ist ziemlich bulletproof, dem machen auch schlechte 
Landungen mit und die Naben sind Ã¼ber jeden Zweifel erhaben.
Aber der hat *nur* 21mm Maulweite, ich mÃ¶chte aber mal breitere Felgen 
fahren. 
Ausserdem kostet der LRS normal um die 500â¬, fÃ¼r 560â¬ krieg ich bei 
Actionsports nen LRS mit DT 240s Naben, Sapim CX-Ray, Prolock Alunippeln 
und Flow EX. (Der gleiche Laufradsatz kostet bei Nubuk fast 900â¬ , wieso?). 
Gleichwertig zu dem Customaufbau wÃ¤re der EX1750, der kostet aber direkt 
wieder 900â¬ .

Favorit wÃ¤re eigentlich die neuen Syntace LRS, fast 29mm Maulweite bei 
1700  Gramm sind eine Ansage. Genauso wie der Preis von 1000â¬ , und wie 
die VerfÃ¼gbarkeit und Haltbarkeit ist steht noch in den Sternen.

Ausserdem wÃ¼rde ich gerne Centerlock mit Shimano SM RT 99 Scheiben fahren, 
aber die DT Swiss Naben gibts nicht mit 20mm Steckachse und Centerlock, 
da bleiben nur die Saint Naben und die sind im Vergleich zu den 240s ziemlich 
schwer. Oder kennt da jemand Alternativen?

Meint ihr die Flow EX Ã¼berleben mich, oder sollte ich zu robusteren Felgen 
ala Spank Subrosa greifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rines (30. September 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine Frage zu den Ausfallenden und dem LRS:
> Die Fanes gibts mit  142*12mm Ausfallenden, ist das eine MaxleLite Steckachse?
> Krieg ich da Naben die für nen X12 Hinterbau gedacht sind rein



Ich Fahr die mit 142x12 Hope pro 2 und ner 135x12! Maxle Lite. Es passt.


----------



## KungFuChicken (30. September 2012)

Ich fahre die Subrosa seit dieser Saison und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Haben jetzt bereits über 100000 HM und auch schon Parkeinsätze hinter sich, und sind trotz einiger unschöner Einschläge nachwievor dellenfrei. Tubeless funktionieren sie ebenfalls problemlos. 

Aufgebaut mit Acros .75 und CX-Ray wiegt der Satz 1860g, also durchaus im Rahmen. Nachzentrieren war noch nicht nötig.

Hätte es letztes Jahr schon die FlowEX gegeben, wäre sie aber sicher auch in der engeren Auswahl gewesen - Langzeiterfahrungen wirst halt im Moment noch nicht so viele finden. In Anbetracht dessen, dass die alte Flow doch sehr robust war, würde ich ihr aber schon einiges zutrauen.

Mit Centerlock schränkst du dich natürlich ein bisschen ein, als günstige und robuste Alternative zu DT, Acros u. co würde ich sonst wohl zur Hope Pro 2 greifen. 

Wegen dem eigenen Körpergewicht, würde ich mir nicht zuviele Gedanken machen. Ein leichter, aber flotterer Fahrer bringt imho eine größere Belastung fürs Material.

PS.: Customaufbau würde ich jedem System LRS vorziehen.


----------



## Kharne (30. September 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Subrosa seit dieser Saison und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Haben jetzt bereits über 100000 HM und auch schon Parkeinsätze hinter sich, und sind trotz einiger unschöner Einschläge nachwievor dellenfrei. Tubeless funktionieren sie ebenfalls problemlos.
> Aufgebaut mit Acros .75 und CX-Ray wiegt der Satz 1860g, also durchaus im Rahmen. Nachzentrieren war noch nicht nötig.



Klingt gut 



> Mit Centerlock schränkst du dich natürlich ein bisschen ein



Ich möchte ja die speziellen Shimano Scheiben fahren, die gibts ja nur mit C-Lock...



> , als  günstige und robuste Alternative zu DT, Acros u. co würde ich sonst wohl  zur Hope Pro 2 greifen.



Nö, die sind mir zu laut, ausserdem würd ich gerne Zahnscheiben fahren, die 
sind deutlich feiner gerastert als die Pro II ;-)



> PS.: Customaufbau würde ich jedem System LRS vorziehen.



Die DT Swiss sind ja konventionelle Laufräder, zumidest die nicht Tricon Versionen.


----------



## KungFuChicken (30. September 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja die speziellen Shimano Scheiben fahren, die gibts ja nur mit C-Lock...



Darf ich fragen, warum ausgerechnet die Scheiben?



> Nö, die sind mir zu laut, ausserdem würd ich gerne Zahnscheiben fahren, die sind deutlich feiner gerastert als die Pro II ;-)



War auch bei mir der Grund, mich gegen die Hope zu entscheiden 



> Die DT Swiss sind ja konventionelle Laufräder, zumidest die nicht Tricon Versionen.



War auch mehr als allgemeine Aussage gedacht.


----------



## Kharne (30. September 2012)

Weil ich rausfinden will was dran ist. Zudem finde ich Centerlock objektiv das bessere System 
und wenn ich 6-Loch Scheiben fahren will kann ich die via Adapter montieren. Anders rum 
geht ja nicht, weil 6-Loch nen grÃ¶Ãeren Durchmesser als C-Lock hat.

Hab mal bei Actionsports geguckt, die Kombi Saint Nabe Front und 240s Hinten mit Flow EX, 
CX Ray und Prolock liegt da bei knapp 550â¬, dass liegt mMn voll im Rahmen fÃ¼r nen ordentlichen 
LRS. WÃ¼rde mich interessieren, warum AS das so gÃ¼nstig anbieten kann, oder andersrum: 
Warum die Kombi bei Nubuk mal eben 400â¬ mehr kostet???

Die Subrosa haben sie nicht (mÃ¼sste ich mal anfragen). XT Naben gibts auch mit 20mm 
Steckachse, oder?


----------



## KungFuChicken (30. September 2012)

Ja, die XT gibt es auch mit 20mm. Ist vorne gewichtsmäßig auch ok, die HR-Nabe wiegt halt ziemlich viel. Zumindest sehen die Scheiben sehr steil aus 

Warum AS so billig ist? Wahrscheinlich aufgrund sehr großer Abnahmemengen. 900 für den Aufbau kommt mir aber auch eher teuer vor..


----------



## Kharne (30. September 2012)

Was ich mir aktuell Ã¼berlege ist, ob ich das Upgrade auf XT Bremsen nehme, oder die X0 verklopp 
und eine Saint nehm, Bremskraft kann man schlieÃlich nie genug haben ;-)

Kommt mich auch gÃ¼nstiger, 130â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼r eine 100â¬ gÃ¼nstigere Bremse? 
(Ok, ich vergleich da jetzt Aftermarketpreise, aber trotzdem...)


----------



## liquidnight (1. Oktober 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Weil ich rausfinden will was dran ist. Zudem finde ich Centerlock objektiv das bessere System
> und wenn ich 6-Loch Scheiben fahren will kann ich die via Adapter montieren.


Auf  geländelastigen Touren habe ich schon 2 mal erlebt, dass bei einem Mitfahrer mit centerlockbefestigten Scheiben  sich die Scheiben von den Stiften lösen. Bzw. die Stifte in der axialen Richtung nicht mehr genug gehalten haben.

Das hat meine Meinung bezüglich 6Loch bestätigt, in absehbarer Zeit bleib ich dabei.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Oktober 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Was ich mir aktuell Ã¼berlege ist, ob ich das Upgrade auf XT Bremsen nehme, oder die X0 verklopp
> und eine Saint nehm, Bremskraft kann man schlieÃlich nie genug haben ;-)
> 
> Kommt mich auch gÃ¼nstiger, 130â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼r eine 100â¬ gÃ¼nstigere Bremse?
> (Ok, ich vergleich da jetzt Aftermarketpreise, aber trotzdem...)



Du darfst Aftermarket-Preise nicht mit OEM-Preisen vergleichen. XT ist als OEM, zumindest fÃ¼r kleine Hersteller, wie Alutech, sehr teuer. Im Gegensatz dazu versuche mal, die Avid-Bremsen fÃ¼r einen Kurs > 60% vom Neupreis (als neue Bremse!!!) zu verkaufen. Wird kaum mÃ¶glich sein, bei XT aber sicher schon. Meine X9-Bremse habe ich fÃ¼r etwa 250â¬ inkl. Scheiben (200/180) und Adapter verkauft....nagelneu und ungekÃ¼rzt. Da war ich heilfroh.

Meiner Erfahrung nach tun es die SLX-Bremsen auch (habe selbst die XT-785). Entscheidend sind vielmehr die Scheiben (IceTech), die man auf entsprechenden Strecken gern mal durchglÃ¼ht. Da wird auch eine 4-Kolben-Bremse nicht viel helfen. Besser sind wohl bessere Scheiben (evtl. Braking) und SintermetallbelÃ¤ge, weil die originalen Resin-BelÃ¤ge fiese Ablagerungen an der Scheibe hinterlassen, wenn es mal richtig heiÃ wird. Danach ist die Dosierbarkeit perdu und der Belag muss abgeschmirgelt werden (Sandpapier).
Wenn 4-Kolbenbremse, dann wohl Zee, weil vÃ¶llig ausreichend oder eben SLX statt XT aus selbem Grund. Statt IceTech evtl. andere Bremsscheiben....die Reibpaarung scheint nicht so der Hit zu sein (zumindest mit Resin-BelÃ¤gen).

Just my two cents....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valdus (1. Oktober 2012)

Hey,

also ich fahre ''nur'' die Avid X7 am Fanes und war anfangs auch nicht begeistert von der Bremse aber mittlerweile find ich sie eigentlich ganz gut.
Lassen sich doch gut dosieren und haben mich auch im bikepark aufm dh ueberzeugt, wobei man natuerlich hier keine langen schleifbremsungen hat.
Dennoch werde ich wohl in naher zukunft auf die slx umsteigen und die X7 verkaufen, es ist nun mal so, dass die shimano bremsen in meinen augen den besten druckpunkt haben und das vermisse ich an der X7 schon das ein oder andere mal.


Gruesse


----------



## imun (1. Oktober 2012)

Hab Grade die neuen Saint Pedalen bekommen. Die sehen echt schick aus und passen zum restlichen Saint an der Fanes


----------



## schueffi (1. Oktober 2012)

Suche momentan Ersatz für meine X9 Kurbel. Bin jetzt auf diese Race Face gestossen zum super Preis und mit vernünftiger Übersetzung:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45218

Was haltet ihr davon? Welche Kurbelarmlänge hat den die X9


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Oktober 2012)

Scheint mir ein herber Rückschritt zu sein mit dem Xtype Innenlager und dem Gewicht. Kurbelarmlänge ist oft eingestanzt.


ein paar euro draufgelegt und du kriegst sowas.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28019


----------



## Astaroth (1. Oktober 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Hab Grade die neuen Saint Pedalen bekommen. Die sehen echt schick aus und passen zum restlichen Saint an der Fanes



Die hab ich an meinem Fanes auch verbaut


----------



## hasardeur (1. Oktober 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Scheint mir ein herber Rückschritt zu sein mit dem Xtype Innenlager und dem Gewicht. Kurbelarmlänge ist oft eingestanzt.
> 
> 
> ein paar euro draufgelegt und du kriegst sowas.
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28019



Die Kurbelarmlänge steht innen am Kurbelarm, sofern der Aufkleber ncoh da ist (klein und kreisrund). Ansonsten gibt es die X9-Kurbel in 170 und 175mm. Ich habe eine 170er Kurbel....macht 5mm mehr Bodenfreiheit und reduziert daher die Häufigkeit des Aufsetzens um 11,87447% 

Die Respond ist zwar ganz schick, aber recht schwer. 1150g ist ein echter Hammer für eine 2fach-Kurbel mit Bash.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (1. Oktober 2012)

Da kannst du direkt ne Hammerschmidt fahren, bei dem Gewicht, wiegt nur 350Gramm mehr, 
spart Umwerfer und KeFü und bietet Bodenfreiheit ala Monstertruck. ;-)


----------



## schueffi (1. Oktober 2012)

Ja das Gewicht hat mich auch abgeschreckt. Ist die slx leichter? Mit nem anderen bash würd die ja auch ned so schlecht aussehen.


----------



## Kharne (1. Oktober 2012)

Bei den Gewichten steht ne XT mit gemessen 750Gramm, die SLX ist nur minimal schwerer...


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Oktober 2012)

Rein von den Kurbelarmen her ist die slx 10g schwerer, die 2fach sogar noch weitere 25g(620g), die sind aber in sinnvolle stahlinserts investiert, damit das Pedalgewinde nicht ausreißt. Kommen noch Kblätter dazu.
150g wiegt der bash und ist schnell gegen was leichtes aus alu getauscht. ich hab den stylo am mit 70g montiert.http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1179717


----------



## PeterTheo (1. Oktober 2012)

weiss jemand, ob, wenn man z.B. heute ein Komplettrad bestellt, schon 2013 Gabeln, Teile, usw. montiert werden?


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Oktober 2012)

Klar, aber da hat sich eh nicht viel getan bei den Teilen.


----------



## KungFuChicken (1. Oktober 2012)

Naja, die 55 RC3 hat fürs nächste Jahr eine neue Dämpfung erhalten - das wäre für mich durchaus interessant.


----------



## schueffi (1. Oktober 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Rein von den Kurbelarmen her ist die slx 10g schwerer, die 2fach sogar noch weitere 25g(620g), die sind aber in sinnvolle stahlinserts investiert, damit das Pedalgewinde nicht ausreißt. Kommen noch Kblätter dazu.
> 150g wiegt der bash und ist schnell gegen was leichtes aus alu getauscht. ich hab den stylo am mit 70g montiert.http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1179717



Hab dieses Jahr bei meinem alten Rad eine 3x9 SLX Kurbel eingebaut (SLX Kurbelgarnitur FC-M660 Hollowtech II 22-32-44) 
Währe es also eigentlich möglich das ich bei der Kurbel das große Kettenblatt gegen einen Bash ersetze und das mittlere auf ein 36 oder 38er tausche?
Oder unterscheiden sich die 2 Fach Kurbeln sonst auch noch irgendwie von den 3 Fach?


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Oktober 2012)

Nö, kein Problem wie du es vor hast. hab ich auch mal gemacht, jedoch hat die 3fach keine Pedalinserts, aber darauf kann man ja verzichten wenn man ne Kurbel schon hat.


----------



## Kharne (1. Oktober 2012)

An die 2-fach kannst du keinen Bash machen, weil da kein Platz für ist. Geht nur bei der 3-fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KungFuChicken (1. Oktober 2012)

Für die 2-fach XT Kurbel gibts jetzt übrigens einen Bashguard von Blackspire.

http://www.blackspire.com/Defender-104


----------



## Kharne (1. Oktober 2012)

72$ für nen Bash? 

Und nur für die XT, für SLX und XTR gibts nen extra Bash mit angepasstem Preis, oder wie? 

Da bist du mit der 3-fach SLX Kurbel mit 08/15 Bash besser (Und vor allem günstiger!) dran...


----------



## KungFuChicken (1. Oktober 2012)

Wird auf die SLX meiner Meinung auch passen, auf die 2-fach XTR nicht, da anderer Lochkreis - deswegen gibt es da auch einen Eigenen.

Und schau, du musst dich nicht einmal wegen dem Preis so aufregen: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=89065

Nicht jeder will die SLX Kurbel fahren, wenn die XT schon am Rad oben ist. Wenns vielleicht auch nur aus optischen Gründen ist...


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Oktober 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> An die 2-fach kannst du keinen Bash machen, weil da kein Platz für ist. Geht nur bei der 3-fach.



Es geht aber in der Verlinkten oder der Vorhandenen um die 665/660, da geht alles.


----------



## Kharne (1. Oktober 2012)

660/665 sind eigentlich 3-fach Kurbeln, die einfach auf Bash umgebaut wurden ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (2. Oktober 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Naja, die 55 RC3 hat fürs nächste Jahr eine neue Dämpfung erhalten - das wäre für mich durchaus interessant.



.....und weißt Du, ob sie besser ist?

Manche Fragen richtet doch besser direkt an Jü, sofern Ihr eine realistische Antwort wünscht.


----------



## KungFuChicken (2. Oktober 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> .....und weißt Du, ob sie besser ist?



Eine shimbasierte Zugstufe, könnte vielleicht für den einen oder anderen reizvoll sein. Insofern: Ja, ist besser.

Meine Beitrag war auch eher als Replik auf die Aussage gedacht, dass sich ja onehin nicht viel geändert habe...


----------



## Astaroth (2. Oktober 2012)

Der Bashring für die XT wäre eine Überlegung für mich wert...


----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte da mal 'ne Frage zu Kassetten: Welche 10-fach Kassetten haben nicht lauter einzelne Ritzel, welche sich in Alu-Freilaufkörpern gern unschön verewigen? Bei Shimpanso ist es meiner Kenntnis nach die XT (XTR = viel zu teuer). Was gibt es sonst noch? Kann auch preiswert sein. Gewicht ist Nebensache, Stabilität wichtiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (12. Oktober 2012)

Die Deore CS-HG62-10 kommt mit 8 Ritzeln en-block und zwei einzelnen.


----------



## hasardeur (12. Oktober 2012)

Klasse, Danke!


----------



## imun (14. Oktober 2012)

Steh jetzt vor dem Reifenwechsel und will mal was anderes wie Muddy Mary DH und Intense DH probieren. Was schlagt ihr so vor? MK 2 oder Hans Dampf? Will 2.35 - 2.4 breite haben. Welchen Compound habt ihr? Danke


----------



## Kharne (14. Oktober 2012)

Der Mountainking ist zum shredden leicht unterdimensioniert 

Was meinst du mit Muddy Mary DH? Die 2,5er Variante? Welches Compound? 
Was willst du? Mehr Grip? Besseren Rollwiderstand?


----------



## Ganiscol (14. Oktober 2012)

Habe vorne diese Woche den Baron 2.5 BCC aufgezogen weils mir hier auf den Steinfeldern mit dem Onza Ibex in der harten Mischung mittlerweile doch zu rutschig wurde wenns nass ist - was soll ich sagen, fährt sich wie auf Schienen. Jetzt muss aber hinten noch was neues her, weil mich das Gerutsche da nun im Kontrast zu vorne so stört.  Wird womöglich der MKII.

Ist halt schwer der Reifen. Hätte auch den Baron 2.3 nehmen können. Aber dessen Flanken sollen ja dünn und anfällig sein - nicht gut bei scharfkantigen Steinen. Und tubeless schwer dicht zu kriegen. Dafür habe ich den dicken Baron bisher gar nicht tubeless auf die Flow bekommen. Morgen versuche ichs nochmal mit neuen Tricks.


----------



## Piefke (14. Oktober 2012)

HR bzw. HR2 vorn
Ardent hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich will die Eierlegendewollmilchsau   wie alle. Die 2 von mir genannten waren viel zu schwer, aber hatten super Grip. Hohen Rollwiderstand aber ich hatte nie nen Platten. Also was leichtes, pannensicheres, griffiges und leicht laufendes. Hatte immer Drahtversion bis jetzt. Jemand mit Kenda Erfahrungen?


----------



## KungFuChicken (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre momentan vorne den Minion 2.5 EXO SuperTacky und bin sehr zufrieden. Seitenführung ist Spitze und auch wenn es nass wird, macht er noch eine gute Figur. Bei sehr tiefen Böden setzt er sich allerdings doch recht schnell zu - obwohl ich diesen Samstag bei Superschlammschlacht in Maribor auch keine Probleme hatte.

Pannensicherheit halte ich für ausreichend. Gewicht liegt bei ca. 900g und Rollwiderstand ist vorne sowieso überbewertet.

Hinten habe ich den Baron 2.3 im Einsatz. Ist für das Gewicht wirklich ok, aber insgesamt nicht überragend. Bei höherem Tempo und steinigem Untergrund fehlt es einfach an Volumen. Tubeless habe ich meinen nicht gut dicht bekommen - trotz hohem Aufwand. Wenn es nass wird, ist der Reifen allerdings wirklich gut. Pannenschutz solala, sollte man allerdings mit etwas mehr Druck fahren. Wenn er runter gefahren ist, werde ich wohl was anderes ausprobieren.


----------



## imun (14. Oktober 2012)

Dann werf ich mal den Betty in den Raum. Oder seit ihr alle gegen Schwalbe?


----------



## RumbleJungle (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich mochte den Seitenhalt der Betty nicht. Vor allem wenn es nass war.



imun schrieb:


> Oder seit ihr alle gegen Schwalbe?



In Neuzustand sind die Dinger über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Leider verabschiedet sich die weiche Deckschicht viel zu schnell. Danach ist dann genau das Gegenteil angesagt. Hartgummi.


----------



## imun (14. Oktober 2012)

Maxxis Minion 2,5 Exo 42a falt vorne - Maxxis Ardent 2,4 Exo 60a hinten
Das werde ich mal probieren


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Oktober 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Ich will die Eierlegendewollmilchsau   wie alle. Die 2 von mir genannten waren viel zu schwer, aber hatten super Grip. Hohen Rollwiderstand aber ich hatte nie nen Platten. Also was leichtes, pannensicheres, griffiges und leicht laufendes. Hatte immer Drahtversion bis jetzt. Jemand mit Kenda Erfahrungen?



Leicht und pannensicher sowie griffig und leicht laufend sind Gegensätze. Da kommst du eigentlich nur mit faulen Kompromissen davon.

Kenda Nevegal bin ich vor Jahren mal gefahren. Fand ich gut. Kenda Reifen sind leider nicht immer einfach aufzutreiben, weil der Markt hier von Conti, Schwalbe und Maxxis dominiert wird, bzw. nur diese Marken in den Köpfen der Leute stecken - die Nachfrage bestimmt das Angebot.

Ich glaube auch nicht das du mit dem Minion vorne in der nassen Jahreszeit viel Freude haben wirst. Hängt natürlich vom Geläuf bei dir ab.


----------



## imun (15. Oktober 2012)

Zum Glück vertreibt mein Bikestore Kendas  
Dann werde ich mal mit denen Quatschen


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Oktober 2012)

Würde ich auch mal machen! Die paar Leute hier im Forum die aktuelle Kendas fahren, sind ja eigentlich durchaus begeistert.


----------



## rossifumi (15. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu unseren Acros Steuersätzen.
Was muss ich im unteren Teil des Steuersatzes alles tauschen, damit ich eine 1 1/8 Federgabel in unseren tapered Gabelschaft verbauen kann?

Reicht es einfach, wenn man den Gabelkonus tauscht?

Link:  http://alutech-cycles.com/Acros-Bodenplatte-Gabelkonus


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogli.ch (15. Oktober 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Maxxis Minion 2,5 Exo 42a falt vorne - Maxxis Ardent 2,4 Exo 60a hinten
> Das werde ich mal probieren


  Ich fahre vorne wie hinten den Ardent 2.6 (tubeless, Faltversion mit ca. 880gr.) und bin sehr zufrieden. Meiner Meinung nach ein guter Kompromiss aus Gewicht, Grip und Pannensicherheit. Bin von der BB gewechselt, da diese bei Nässe deutliche Schwächen zeigt.
  Der 2.6-er Ardent soll die stabilere Karkasse als der 2.4-er besitzen. Er geht gerade noch so in die Fanes hinein. Beim Ausbauen mit kurzem Radstand muss das Rad allerdings nach hinten herausgezogen werden.
  [FONT="]In einem der letzten Freeride-Magazin haben Sie in einem Test den 2.6-er Ardent mit dem neuen  Highroller II vorne kombiniert. Der Test könnte interessant sein, da er noch einen Vergleich mit der MM-Faltversion aufzeigt.[/FONT]


----------



## imun (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß von dem Test, hab ihn nur leider nicht mehr. Schmeiß die Freeride nach ner Zeit immer weg weil ich nicht alles sammeln will 
Wenn man dann was braucht schaut man blöd aus der Wäsche


----------



## Kharne (15. Oktober 2012)

Gibts den 2,6er Ardent noch? Hab gehört der wäre aus dem Programm genommen worden?


----------



## hasardeur (15. Oktober 2012)

Ardent hat trotz EXO eine echt dünne Seitenwand. Mir hat es den Hinterreifen in einem Terrain aufgeschlitzt, wo ich das nicht befürchtet hatte (dachte erst, der Reifen wäre von der Felge gesprungen). Tubeless kann man die Ardent fahren, wobei sie nicht so dicht sind, wie der Hans Dampf. Muss man eben vor jeder Fahrt mal den Druck checken.

Ich probier jetzt mal Ardent hinten und Advantage vorn (beides EXO in 2,4), sowie Hans Dampf hinten und Ardent vorn (2,35/2,4). Erfahrungen muss ich noch machen. Meine Fanes hängt gerade am Montageständer und wartet auf ein Neuteil.


----------



## Moonboot42 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand den Ardent eher im Nassen fies, hat zwar ne hohe Selbstreinigung durch die vielen freien Flächen, aber dadruch auch zu wenig Profil im Matsch. Ein Bekannter hatte ihn in 2,6 und der war durch die größere Breit auch nicht angetan, die hats eher verschlimmbessert. Wenn mehr Grip von Nöten ist, lieberein anderes Profil, als breitere Schlappen.


----------



## mogli.ch (15. Oktober 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Gibts den 2,6er Ardent noch? Hab gehört der wäre aus dem Programm genommen worden?


http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Reifen/Maxxis-Ardent-FR-26x225-24-26::20714.html
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...R-MaxxPro-Faltreifen-mit-EXO-Protection-.html
Weiss allerding nicht ob actionssports den EXO hat!


----------



## imun (15. Oktober 2012)

War im Store und hab mir Kenda Nevegal 2.35 geholt. Mal schauen, vom Preis halt auch super attraktive Geschichte


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Oktober 2012)

Wo kommt der hin, hinten oder vorne? Oder hast dir zwei geholt? Baut ja für einen 2.35 gar nicht mal so kümmerlich. Bin schon mal gespannt was du zu dem Reifen sagst.


----------



## imun (15. Oktober 2012)

Hab gleich 2 geholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (15. Oktober 2012)

Werde sie mal ne Weile fahren und berichten


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Oktober 2012)

Um nochmal etwas in der Gabelkiste zu wühlen, 
was meint ihr, eher die Lyric RC2DH oder die MZ 55 RC3 Ti 

Da sich bei mir wahrscheinlich meine Talas mit dem Cagua von mir verabschiedet stellt sich nun leider diese Frage 

Ist hier wer schon beide gefahren und kann ein kleines Feedback abgeben?

Die 2013er MZ 55 RC3 V2 Ti wird eh noch net Lieferbar sein beim Jü...


Mal kurz zum Fahrerprofil: Bin mit Normgewicht von ca. 75kg unterwegs, Bergab rel. sauberen Fahrstil.
Bin bei Trail/Endurotouren (auch BBS) wie auch beim flotteren Bergabspielen im Bikepark zu finden.

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für die 350g leichtere Lyric, oder ist die Performance der MZ gleichwertig bis besser?
Möchte eigentlich gern mal ne "Feststofffeder" in der Gabel testen.
Bin bis jetzt immer nur FOX mit durchsichtiger Feder aus der Pumpe gefahren.


----------



## Ganiscol (16. Oktober 2012)

Die Lyrik RC2DH ist eine grossartige Gabel - wenn man sie auf coil umbaut.
Als Luftgabel pendelt sie für mich zwischen unbefriedigend und gut.

Bei deinem Gewicht (paar Kilo leichter als ich) wirst du mit der Lyrik als SoloAir nicht wirklich umfassend glücklich. Liegt einfach daran, dass du mit so wenig Druck fahren musst, um den richtigen SAG und gute downhill Performance zu erzielen. Dann saust sie aber durch den Federweg wenns langsam und steil bergab geht, oder bei Stufen. Selbst beim bremsen taucht sie bei mir zu mindestens 2/3 ein.  Und wenn man mit mehr Druck fährt, leidet die Performance im Abwärtsgalopp enorm. 

Die MiCo DH ist toll, vorallem wenns schnell und hart zugeht - keine Frage. Für mich wird die Gabel alleine durch die Luftfeder abgewertet. Zum Glück lässt sich das einfach und (zumindest für mich als Schweizer) preiswert ändern. Mit dieser Möglichkeit habe ich von Anfang an gerechnet, weil der Jü mir keine coil zusagen konnte und ich nicht bis Ende Jahr warten wollte.

Deshalb meine Empfehlung: Entweder Lyrik und umbauen oder auf MZ warten. Man sollte aber auch bedenken, dass es für die MZ nur die verbaute Feder gibt - wenns nicht passt, dann pumpst du wieder Luft nach oder verbaust irgendwelche Federn anderer Gabeln. Dafür ists ne Titanfeder.


----------



## KungFuChicken (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde auch eher auf eine Coilgabel setzen - egal ob Lyrik oder 55. Ich habe auch die Beobachtung gemacht, dass gerade leichte Fahrer oft mit wegsackenden Luftgabeln zu kämpfen haben (muss aber auch gleich anmerken: Die Lyrik Solo Air habe ich noch nicht gesehen). 

Ich fahre die 55 und bis jetzt taugt mir das lineare Federverhalten sehr, nur die letzten 1-2 cm Federweg muss ich ihr noch entlocken. Da wird die Gabel im moment sehr progressiv (vielleicht Ölstand). Mit deinen 75kg kannst du die Gabel ohne Luftunterstützung fahren - ich wiege ebenfalls so viel.


----------



## Osti (17. Oktober 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Die Lyrik RC2DH ist eine grossartige Gabel - wenn man sie auf coil umbaut.
> Als Luftgabel pendelt sie für mich zwischen unbefriedigend und gut.




gibts diebzgl ne Anleitung? Ich habe auch eine Hass-Liebe zu meiner Soloair und würde ggf mal ne Feder ausprobieren wollen, wenns nicht zuviel Aufwand ist.


----------



## imun (17. Oktober 2012)

Geht super easy. Bei YouTube gibt's auch Videos dazu. Ansonsten hier im IBC suchen. So hab ich es auch gemacht mit meiner Totem. Und ich will nie wieder ne Air/SoloAir/DualAir und wie sie alle heißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2012)

Reicht bei der MZ mit der Ti-Feder denn der SAG bei 75kg? Die ist doch für 85kg ausgelegt. +/-10 kg machen bei meiner Lyrik (Solo-Air) bestimmt 10-15% SAG aus.


----------



## Ganiscol (17. Oktober 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> gibts diebzgl ne Anleitung? Ich habe auch eine Hass-Liebe zu meiner Soloair und würde ggf mal ne Feder ausprobieren wollen, wenns nicht zuviel Aufwand ist.



Wie Imun schon schrieb. Aber im Prinzip reicht auch die Explosionszeichnung die man im RS Ersatzteilkatalog findet - da hat man gleich nebeneinander wie die SoloAir aussieht und wie die Coil aussehen muss inklusive der Teile die man kaufen muss (wenn man nicht ein ganzen Umrüstpaket kauft).

Das ist das erfrischende an RS wenn man von Fox kommt - alles irgendwie klar dargelegt ohne Geheimniskrämerei. 

Aber Achtung: Wenn du auf der Luftseite die Feder einfach so reintust, besteht die Möglichkeit, dass sie das Standrohr innen zerkratzt, ein Rückbau auf Luft ist dann nicht mehr so ohne weiteres möglich weil u.u. nicht mehr dicht.
Man kann da der Feder ein Verhüterli (Spring Sleeve) überziehen oder beim Rückbau Dämpfer- und Federseite vertauschen, da dem Dämpfer ein paar Kratzer wohl egal sind.


----------



## Osti (17. Oktober 2012)

danke für die Infos!


----------



## tobsinger (17. Oktober 2012)

am billigsten kommst Du weg wenn Du die Uturn feder nimmst und bei smubob ne 10mm verlängernungshülse kaufst, weil uturn normal nur 160mm mit hülse 170mm und du hast die möglichkeit der absenkung, quasi umsonst.

hier die teile mit preisen von mountainbikes.net

1x Rock Shox U-Turn Einstellknopf   21,90 Euro
1x Rock Shox Stahlfeder U-Turn für Lyrik, mittel   37,00 Euro
1x Rock Shox Lyrik Coil/U-Turn Top Out Assembly    18,90 Euro

1x Hülse von User Smubob
(bei conrad nen fetten  Schrumpfschlauch kaufen und über die feder ziehen)


----------



## PeterTheo (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo hat jemand eine RS Totem RC2 DH coil im fanes verbaut? 
Bitte mal eure Erfahrungsbericht für Trails, Park, DH, uphill. 

Danke. 

P.s bin die Lyrik DH air und MZ evo probegefahren, gefielen mir bei 
100kg Lebendgewicht nicht. Die eine zäh die andere zu weich.


----------



## imun (17. Oktober 2012)

Trails: Super geil!
Park:   Super geil! 
Dh:      etwas langsamer als mit nem DH'ler dann ist es Super geil! 
Uphill: wenn es länger uphill geht mach ich H&L Speed zu und auf dem Gipfel wieder komplett auf. Im Park mach ich H&L 3 Klicks zu und hab noch nen Finger breit FW zur Verfügung beim Droppen. Bei einer kurzen Feierabend Runde lass ich H&L offen weil 5km uphill gehen auch so. Wippt nix außer im Wiegetritt. Also die Gabel, um es kurz zu sagen: Super geil!  
Du musst aber drauf achten, dass der richtige Ölstand drinnen ist


----------



## PeterTheo (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja ok, hört sich super an. Ist in den Gabeln ab werk nicht genügend Öl?


----------



## imun (17. Oktober 2012)

Übrigens hab ich wieder die Intense Reifen drauf, mit den 2.35 Nevegals war es zu rutschig, selbst bei 1.8bar


----------



## imun (17. Oktober 2012)

Definitiv Nein. Kein Problem, einfach die "Oilchart" von RockShox runterladen und bei nem Shop im Internet Öl bestellen. Ist nicht mal teuer. Und ich hab noch Fett von Manitou, das schmiere ich zwischen die Abstreifen. Läuft echt Bombe so


----------



## imun (17. Oktober 2012)

Übrigens hab ich die Extra Harte Feder bei 110kg, und kein Plastespacer zwischen Feder und TopCap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (17. Oktober 2012)

Man hört oft, dass bei RS Forken zu wenig Öl drin ist, aber da man die einfach aufmachen 
kann sollte das kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## schueffi (17. Oktober 2012)

an die Leute die mit dem Charger Pro Laufradsatz rumfahren:

Habt ihr auch solche Probleme mit dem lockerwerden der Speichen?
Hab jetzt innerhalb einer Woche zwei Speichen verloren.... 
Betrifft sowohl Vorderrad als auch Hinterrad. Bin echt enttäuscht da das ja eigentlich ein doch hochwertiger Laufradsatz ist. Hab mir jetzt überlegt einen Tropfen Loctite in jedes Gewinde zu geben. Was haltet ihr davon? Oder einfach jede Speiche nachspannen?


----------



## imun (17. Oktober 2012)

Einfach mit nem Miniimbus die H&L lockern, dann mit nem 27? Maulschlüssel die Mutter lösen und die Einheit vorsichtig rausziehen. Das mit dem Fett hab ich im März gemacht und das schmiert immer noch


----------



## hasardeur (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe nach etwa 6 Wochen die Speichenspannung kontrollieren lassen. Ergebnis: Hinterrad = ganz minimaler Seitenschlag von max. 1mm > ausgeglichen / Vorderrad = alles bestens.

Die Speichenspannung läßt sich übrigens am besten per Gehör feststellen. Das Rad drehen und z. B. einen Bleistift an die Speichen halten. Alle Speichen derselben Seite sollten gleich klingen. Tiefer klingende Speichen sind weniger gespannt. So kann man dann auch die Speichenspannung leicht wiederherstellen/angleichen.


----------



## ollo (18. Oktober 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Definitiv Nein. Kein Problem, einfach die "Oilchart" von RockShox runterladen und bei nem Shop im Internet Öl bestellen. Ist nicht mal teuer. Und ich hab noch Fett von Manitou, das schmiere ich zwischen die Abstreifen. Läuft echt Bombe so




so einfach hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt, nur das die Ölmenge  für die Sektor auf dem Chart überhaupt nicht stimmte und aus der 155 mm Gabel eine 90mm machte, weil zu viel angegeben ist. Habe dann die Originalölmenge die ich vorher in den Messbecher geschüttet habe wieder eingefüllt und siehe da alle 155 mm wieder da


----------



## KungFuChicken (18. Oktober 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Reicht bei der MZ mit der Ti-Feder denn der SAG bei 75kg? Die ist doch für 85kg ausgelegt. +/-10 kg machen bei meiner Lyrik (Solo-Air) bestimmt 10-15% SAG aus.



Dass die Standardfeder auf 85kg ausgelegt ist, wäre mir neu. Mir passt sie eigentlich sehr gut, obwohl ich laut Manual schon mit Luftunterstützung fahren sollte. 

Ich würde sagen im Gewichtsbereich 70-80kg kann man die Gabel gut ohne Luft verwenden.


----------



## Ganiscol (18. Oktober 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Übrigens hab ich wieder die Intense Reifen drauf, mit den 2.35 Nevegals war es zu rutschig, selbst bei 1.8bar



Welche Mischung haben deine Nevegals denn? RSR, DTC oder Stick-E?


----------



## Ganiscol (18. Oktober 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Man hört oft, dass bei RS Forken zu wenig Öl drin ist, aber da man die einfach aufmachen
> kann sollte das kein Problem sein, oder?



Kommt drauf an was gemeint ist. In den castings meiner Lyrik war auch nur eine Pfütze drin. 
Im Dämpfer dagegen eher mehr als auf dem oil chart. Aber noch nicht zu viel. 

Habe dann mit der Ölmenge etwas experimentiert um zu sehen ob sich das Absaufen im Federweg verhindern lässt. Ging nicht wirklich. Am Ende bin ich dann nicht mehr nach ml gegangen sondern habe den Ölstand von Oberkante Gabelkrone gemessen, weil man ohne Ausbau der Zugstufe nicht alles Öl von unten im Standrohr raus kriegt und man so immer irgendwie daneben liegt. Bei der 2012 Lyrik RC2DH sind das ausgefedert um 110mm und eingefedert um 75mm. Dann ist man zumindest im grünen Bereich.


----------



## imun (18. Oktober 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Welche Mischung haben deine Nevegals denn? RSR, DTC oder Stick-E?



Dtc, Sticke hatte ich an den Nevegal 2.5 und die waren richtig geil. Aber mit Draht statt Faltversion. Und dann sind wir bei 1kg pro Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (18. Oktober 2012)

Och, 1kg geht doch noch. Mein Baron vorne wiegt 1.2kg tubeless (was ein Kampf den dicht zu kriegen...). Davor der Onza Ibex 2.4 war auch etwas über 1kg - man gewöhnt sich dran. Gibt dicke Beine! 

Wenn der Baron mal durch ist, versuche ich auch mal wieder Nevegals.


----------



## imun (18. Oktober 2012)

Bekomme jetzt schon kaum Schoner für die Beine


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Oktober 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Dass die Standardfeder auf 85kg ausgelegt ist, wäre mir neu. Mir passt sie eigentlich sehr gut, obwohl ich laut Manual schon mit Luftunterstützung fahren sollte.
> 
> Ich würde sagen im Gewichtsbereich 70-80kg kann man die Gabel gut ohne Luft verwenden.



Hab die Woche mit dem Jü telefoniert und er meinte das Gleiche.
So zwischen 70 und 80 kg ist sie ohne Luftunterstützung zu fahren.
Marzocchi hat noch keinen Liefertermin für die 2013er 55RC3 EVO V2 Ti preisgegeben, sollen aber laut Aussendienstler im Januar kommen.

Er hatte auch noch gesagt, dass die MZ sehr gut funktioniert und wunderbar fluffig anspricht, halt ein bisschen "Oldschool" durch das offene Ölbad, is ja aber net schlecht, nur eben ein klein wenig schwerer.

Ich werde meine mit der MZ bestellen und bis die Gabel da ist, steck ich solange irgendwas anderes in den Steuerkopf

Erstmal muss aber das Geisterschiff weg


----------



## imun (18. Oktober 2012)

Dann viel Erfolg beim Verkauf


----------



## PeterTheo (18. Oktober 2012)

Hey, RS Reverb oder KS Lev?
Die KS hat eine Gewichtbeschränkung oder?
Wie defekt anfällig ist das Reverb System?


----------



## hasardeur (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte mit bisher zwei Reverb keine Probleme, finde aber das Konzept der Lev besser und vor allem die 150mm. Kannst gern meine Reverb haben, dann hole ich mir die Lev....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (18. Oktober 2012)

Alle haben Gewichtsbeschränkung. Aber ich fahr die für 90kg ausgelegte KS seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme bei 110kg


----------



## PeterTheo (18. Oktober 2012)

Ne die RS mag ich nicht mache mir aber sorgen bei der KS und 90 kg! 
Meine Speci funzt immer. Ist aber schwergängig und hat viel Spiel. Daher eine neue!


----------



## imun (19. Oktober 2012)

KS>110kg >2Jahre>0 Probleme!! 
2013 gibt es auch bei mir die Lev


----------



## imun (19. Oktober 2012)

Achso: leichtgängig und kein Spiel @ KS


----------



## PeterTheo (19. Oktober 2012)

ok, dann solls wohl die KS werde, Danke!
Sofern die mit 150 mm überhaupt mal lieferbar ist.


----------



## Nidhoeggr (19. Oktober 2012)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hab die Woche mit dem Jü telefoniert und er meinte das Gleiche.
> So zwischen 70 und 80 kg ist sie ohne Luftunterstützung zu fahren...



Also ich bringe so ca. 95Kg auf die Waage und fahre komplett ohne Luft, damit ich im Stehen auf die 25%-30% SAG komme. Habe ich da irgendwas bei der Einstellung verkehrt gemacht, bzw. mit wieviel SAG fahrt ihr denn da mit Luft??


----------



## hasardeur (19. Oktober 2012)

Nidhoeggr schrieb:


> Also ich bringe so ca. 95Kg auf die Waage und fahre komplett ohne Luft, damit ich im Stehen auf die 25%-30% SAG komme. Habe ich da irgendwas bei der Einstellung verkehrt gemacht, bzw. mit wieviel SAG fahrt ihr denn da mit Luft??



Hmm, dem Autokennzeichen in Deinem Fotoalbum nach zu urteilen, wohnst Du in Jena (ca. 150 m ü. NN) KungFuChicken wohnt in Wien (ca. 175 m ü. NN)...am anderen Luftdruck und damit unterschiedlich vielen Luftmolekülen in der Gabel kann es also kaum liegen.....ich bin ratlos


----------



## racing_basti (19. Oktober 2012)

Wer hat denn an seiner Fanes eine Hope Bremse verbaut?
Ich hab von mehreren Seite gehört, dass es zwischen Bremsscheibe und Bremsaufnahme sehr knapp hergehen soll. Da könnten Hope Scheiben durch die Nieten evtl. Probleme machen. 
Kann das Platzproblem jemand mit verbauter Hope Bremse widerlegen?


----------



## Kharne (19. Oktober 2012)

Hier stehts nochmal explizit, dass es Probleme gibt:
http://www.frosthelm.de/testberichte/alutech_fanes/testbericht/index_ger.html


----------



## racing_basti (19. Oktober 2012)

Wobei dort ja noch die "alten" Streben verbaut sind. Evtl. ist da ja bei der neuen Variante etwas mehr Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja, hab keine. 183mm Hope floating saw M4


Man sollte bedenken, daß er 203mm V2 Scheiben hat, ide bauen sehr dick wegen Innenbelüfteten Scheiben.


----------



## racing_basti (19. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt ja auch die V2 ohne innenbelüftete Scheiben. Dort müsste der Unterschied zur M4/X2-Scheibe nur die Reibringhöhe sein. In der Dicke sollten die sich nicht so viel nehmen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Oktober 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob die auch so dick sind, oder ob die Kolben weiter raus kommen, bei den schops steht aber immer dabei, daß die nur in die V2 passen. Vielleicht mal bei Hope nachfragen.


----------



## KungFuChicken (19. Oktober 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Hmm, dem Autokennzeichen in Deinem Fotoalbum nach zu urteilen, wohnst Du in Jena (ca. 150 m ü. NN) KungFuChicken wohnt in Wien (ca. 175 m ü. NN)...am anderen Luftdruck und damit unterschiedlich vielen Luftmolekülen in der Gabel kann es also kaum liegen.....ich bin ratlos



Wien ist anders...

Um den möglichen Einfluss kosmischer Strahlung und ähnlicher Absurditäten zu kompensieren, hab ich mich jetzt ein paar mal hintereinander draufgestellt und mit meinem lustigen Freundschaftsbanderl Sag gemessen 

Im Mittel komme ich dabei auf 25% - Durchgeschwitzt und mit ohne Rucksack! Feder zwei Clicks vorgespannt.

 @Nidhoeggr: Warum du ohne Luft nicht auf wesentlich mehr kommst weiß ich nicht. Serienstreuung vielleicht?


----------



## Nidhoeggr (19. Oktober 2012)

Das ist in der Tat rätselhaft. Ich habe auch gar keine Federvorspannung drin derzeit.

Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand die richtige Einstellreihenfolge erklären, da ich auf dem Gebiet noch ein wenig Nachholebedarf habe . Also z.B. ob ich jetzt mit der Federvorspannung anfange den negativen Federweg einzustellen, oder direkt Luft reinmache. Ich wurde auch schon darauf hingewiesen, dass die Gabel recht weit einfedert, auch schon bei mittleren Huckeln. Das stelle ich dann wahrscheinlich mit der Kompression ein?! Wie gesagt, ich habe da keine Referenzen, wie ich das jetzt im Stand ordentlich feststellen kann.

So stelle ich mich wohl eher auf die Gabel ein, als andersrum


----------



## imun (19. Oktober 2012)

Nidhoeggr schrieb:


> So stelle ich mich wohl eher auf die Gabel ein, als andersrum


Der ist gut


----------



## fofiman (19. Oktober 2012)

Zu den Hope Bremsen: Ich fahre an meiner Signature Serie Hope Tech V2 und hatte von Anfang an kein Probleme. Ohne innenbelüftete Scheiben und mit 183mm hinten.


----------



## Osti (19. Oktober 2012)

ich hatte mit 203mm V2 Scheiben wiederum das Problem, dass es im Stand minimal nicht geschliffen hat, im Fahrbetrieb dann aber teilweise schon. D.h. am Spider waren leichte Spuren. In Absprache mit Jü habe ich dann zwischen Nabe und Ausfallende ne 2mm Unterlegscheibe gelegt und dann passte alles.


----------



## Piefke (19. Oktober 2012)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Kann das Platzproblem jemand mit verbauter Hope Bremse widerlegen?



Tech M4 - 203er Floating Disc - es ist eng, aber es schleift nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe gerade eine Hope Floating Scheibe in 180mm an meinem Mk3 montiert. Passt mit wenig Luft. An der Zee musste ich, wie schon vorne, feilen.


----------



## PeterTheo (21. Oktober 2012)

Nabend, kann jemand mir etwas zur MZ 55 CR und dem RS Monarch Plus für eine leichte Bikerin (meine Frau möchte auch ein neue rad wenn ich mir eines bestelle)
sagen? Lassen sich die genannten Komponenten für 60 kg abstimmen? So das Sie es auf Downhills fliegen lassen kann? Oder doch lieber Lyrik + Vivid Air auch bei leichten Leuten?


----------



## imun (21. Oktober 2012)

Also ich geh mal von aus, dass du für die Zocchi auch weiche Federn bekommst. Und der Luftdämpfer lässt sich sowieso auf jedes Gewicht einstellen. Ist nur die Frage nach dem richtigen Tune.


----------



## PeterTheo (21. Oktober 2012)

eben ich kenne die MZ 55 Cr nicht daher die frage


----------



## KungFuChicken (21. Oktober 2012)

Die 55 CR ist eine Luftgabel...


----------



## ollo (22. Oktober 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Nabend, kann jemand mir etwas zur MZ 55 CR und dem RS Monarch Plus für eine leichte Bikerin (meine Frau möchte auch ein neue rad wenn ich mir eines bestelle)
> sagen? Lassen sich die genannten Komponenten für 60 kg abstimmen? So das Sie es auf Downhills fliegen lassen kann? Oder doch lieber Lyrik + Vivid Air auch bei leichten Leuten?




der Monarch + im MM Tune wird ihr nicht gefallen, da die Zugstufe zu Langsam ist für 60 Kg. Wenn dann sollte eine L-ow Zugstufe und eine M-id Druckstufe verbaut sein. Die Lyrik kann dir Lord Helmchen auf die 60 Kg anpassen wenn die Gabel Deiner Frau nicht zusagt, bei MZ weiß ich nicht was da noch geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (22. Oktober 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> der Monarch + im MM Tune wird ihr nicht gefallen, da die Zugstufe zu Langsam ist für 60 Kg. Wenn dann sollte eine L-ow Zugstufe und eine M-id Druckstufe verbaut sein.



M Druckstufe ist mir mit 75kg schon nen gutes Stück zu stark... würde eher L-L empfehlen.


----------



## KungFuChicken (22. Oktober 2012)

Interessant, ich wiege auch ca. 75kg und finde die Druckstufe in M eigentlich sehr passend. Wenn ich herumhüpfe, dreh ich sie sogar meistens auf die mittlere Einstellung zu. 

Zugstufentune sollte aber auch meiner Meinung L sein, damit man ein bisschen Spielraum hat.


----------



## imun (22. Oktober 2012)

Jemand Interesse an Intense DH 2Ply Faltreifen in 2.5"? Bin ziemlich gÃ¼nstig an 3 Paar gekommen. Fahr die seit ner Weile, hatte kurz die Nevegal verbaut aber wieder die Intense aufgezogen. Bei Interesse PN an mich. Preis 18â¬ incl. Versand das Paar


----------



## PeterTheo (22. Oktober 2012)

L ist also stärker ( schneller)  als m, bei der druckstufe? 
Und daher für 60 kg geeignet? Richtig?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. Oktober 2012)

L ist schwächer, und damit schneller, als M. Und daher für 60kg geeignet.


----------



## ollo (22. Oktober 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> L ist also stärker ( schneller)  als m, bei der druckstufe?
> Und daher für 60 kg geeignet? Richtig?




Nein nicht ganz, das L bezog sich auf die ZUGSTUFE...... die fühlt sich bei Fahrern und Fahrerinnen unter 75 Kg im M Tune zu Träge an und raubt dem Hinterbau sein Lebendiges Ansprechen. 

Die M Druckstufe aber entspricht der Hinterbaukennlinie der Fanes ein L wäre vielleicht schon etwas zu weich und ob da der Einstellbereich der Druckstufe über den Knopf reicht ?

Risingrate ist interessant (2,5-2,9) ...... wenn ich die Tabelle richtig gelesen habe 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/4/0/2/2/_/large/tune_monarch.png

bei 160 mm von 2,6 auf 2,2 
http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/Kennlinien Fanes.pdf


wenn Deine Frau bzw. Du als Schrauber Deiner Frau nicht so Grammfuchser seit würde ich vom Monarch weg eher Richtung Vivid schielen, da lässt sich im Nachrüstverfahren auch noch die Druckstufe über neue Schims (kosten 10,-)  umbauen 

vielleicht sollten wir alle nach Lord Helmchen rufen der kann das besser interpretieren.....


.


----------



## PeterTheo (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es der Vivid besser kann, auch bei leichten Leute, dann nehm ich den. Ich dachte der Monarch Plus wäre für leichte Leute besser. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, auch meine FFRau möchte den Dh in Winterberg runter ballern, oder eben Heimische Trails.

Die Tabellen verstehe ich nicht, noch nie vorher Gedanke darüber gemacht. Aber Danke!


----------



## ollo (23. Oktober 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Wenn es der Vivid besser kann, auch bei leichten Leute, dann nehm ich den. Ich dachte der Monarch Plus wäre für leichte Leute besser.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, auch meine FFRau möchte den Dh in Winterberg runter ballern, oder eben Heimische Trails.
> 
> Die Tabellen verstehe ich nicht, noch nie vorher Gedanke darüber gemacht. Aber Danke!




dann ist der Vivid der richtigere ...... besser anpassbar, zweigeteilte Zugstufe und ein DH Luftdämpfer mit Tourenpotenzial, Tabelle hin Tabelle her, nur eine L ZUGSTUFE sollte er haben wenn Du ihn mit bestellst. 

Und für ein nochmal besseres Ansprechen organisierst Du noch Huber Buchsen 
http://huber-bushings.com/


----------



## valdus (23. Oktober 2012)

Hey,

also ich fahre die CR55 und den Vivid Air in Komibnation bei ca. 68kg nackt.
Die Gabel brauchte etwas einfahrzeit und geht nun aber gut. Bin sie auch schon in Winterberg auf dem Dh gefahren, alles problemlos möglich wenn man genug Druckstufe einstellt.
Die Gabel hat die Eigenschaft viel Federweg am Anfang und in der Mitte freizugeben und wird dann am Ende recht progressiv.
Vom Ansprechverhalten her, ist die Lyrik Solo Air allerdings besser und verläuft wohl insgesamt linearer. 

Beim Dämpfer habe ich mit der Zugstufe noch Luft nach oben, ich finde der Hinterbau geht mit weniger Zugstufe besser.
Die Druckstufe reicht allerdings vollkommen aus. Besonders gut finde ich an dem Dämpfer die zweigeteilte Zugstufe.
Ich habe ihn einmal eingestellt und fahre auf Touren und im Park die gleiche Einstellung. Kein Durchschlagen, auch nicht bei größeren Drops, und vor allem wird man nicht rausgekickt. Einfach sorgenfreies fahren mit dem Teil 

Grüße


----------



## KungFuChicken (23. Oktober 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Wenn es der Vivid besser kann, auch bei leichten Leute, dann nehm ich den. Ich dachte der Monarch Plus wäre für leichte Leute besser.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, auch meine FFRau möchte den Dh in Winterberg runter ballern, oder eben Heimische Trails.
> 
> Die Tabellen verstehe ich nicht, noch nie vorher Gedanke darüber gemacht. Aber Danke!



Du solltest dir allerdings bewusst sein, dass der Vivid auch ein bisschen mehr Arbeit beim Setup verlangt. Zweifelsohne ist es der Dämpfer mit mehr Potential, wenn ich mir allerdings ansehe, was man so an katastrophalen Setups herumfahren sieht bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob nicht manche Leute mit zu vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten einfach überfordert sind. 
Manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr.

Wenn man hier einige Zeit mitliest entsteht leicht der Eindruck, man könnte mit dem Monarch+ keinesfalls in den Park (oder überhaupt flott fahren). Allerdings kommt man auch sicher damit die DH Strecke in Winterberg gut hinunter. Ich habe zumindest die WC Strecke in Maribor auch überlebt.

Bevor ich Gewicht o. Geld in einen schweren Dämpfer investiere, würd ich auf eine Coilgabel setzen. Bringt meiner Meinung mehr für das Gesamtpotentail des Bikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (23. Oktober 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Wenn man hier einige Zeit mitliest entsteht leicht der Eindruck, man könnte mit dem Monarch+ keinesfalls in den Park (oder überhaupt flott fahren).



Ich frage mich auch immer was ich falsch mache...


----------



## valdus (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man sich das Video zum Dämpfer anschaut und dann an seinem eigenen Dämpfer auf das Grundsetup stellt, hat man nen sehr gut funktionierenden Dämpfer, der jeder Fahrsituation erhaben ist.
Wenn man nun noch den Beginning-Stroke Rebound und die Druckstufe anpasst, ähnlich wie als würde man ne Gabel einstellen, was ja nun jeder schonmal gemacht hat, der in Winterberg den DH gefahren ist, sollte es keine Probleme geben und die "vielen" Einstellmöglichkeiten überfordern nicht.

Und wem der Dämpfer dann nicht gefällt oder 200g zu schwer ist im Vergleich zum Monarch+ ,kann ihn wieder ausbauen, verkaufen und nen Monarch+ einbauen.


----------



## ollo (23. Oktober 2012)

wo genau wenn nicht an nur einem vielleicht zwei Knöpfchen liegt denn das schwierige beim einstellen zwischen Monarch und Vivid bzw. wo ist der Vivid Komplizierter ???

Luftdruck für passenden SAG ist bei beiden gleich vom einstellen, Anfangs Zugstufe einstellen auch identisch und der unterschied beim Vivid ist halt die Endzugstufe und da braucht es doch "nur" wenig um im Falle eines "aus dem Hub kickens" bei stark eingefedertem Hinterbau die Endzugstufe einzustellen, einfach einen Klick weiter zu oder auch zwei oder drei oder vier  usw. (wie viel waren es maximal 6 ??) und die Druckstufe .... persönlich lasse ich sie bei Flowigen strecken ganz auf und je mehr gehopse dazu kommt wird sie weiter zu gedreht bzw. für längere Bergaufpassagen ebenfalls  

Nicht das ein Monarch+ keinen Spaß im Park macht, macht er bestimmt genauso wie der schlanke VIPr von BOS aber der Vivid hat halt mehr Plüsch und lässt den Hinterbau noch mal einen Tick besser dem Untergrund folgen ........ Fahrradzubehör und die dazu passenden "Glaubenskriege" immer wieder schön


----------



## PeterTheo (23. Oktober 2012)

Super, auf jedenfalls Danke ich allen für Ihre Antworten. 

Für mich und meine Frau ist die Sache klar, Vivid + vorne eine Coil Gabel.


----------



## PeterTheo (23. Oktober 2012)

mal was anders, baue meinen Kids (natürlich auch für mich) ein paar Dirts, gibts hier irgendwo einen Thread wo das shapen beschrieben wird? Finde leider nichts verwertbares. 
20 t Erde sind in Garten verteilt und warten darauf morgen geformt zu werden


----------



## Astaroth (23. Oktober 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> mal was anders, baue meinen Kids (natürlich auch für mich) ein paar Dirts, gibts hier irgendwo einen Thread wo das shapen beschrieben wird? Finde leider nichts verwertbares.
> 20 t Erde sind in Garten verteilt und warten darauf morgen geformt zu werden



Wie geil ist das denn...


----------



## imun (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich möchte auch so einen Papa


----------



## imun (23. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal in der SuFu. Ansonsten mal ausprobieren beim Shape, einen Hügel bauen und fahren und dann den nächsten dran


----------



## PeterTheo (23. Oktober 2012)

Die SuFu spuckt zu dem Thema viel Mist raus. Ich probiers einfach selbst, wenn meine Jungs schimpfen muss ichs besser bauen, was Solls.
Hügel sind gebaut, 1 Start, 3 kleine + 2 grosse "Haufen" + 1 steilkurve, 
also wenn ich richtig versteh, einfach den absprung rund und die landung etwas höher und nicht ganz so steil. 

Leute geht das mit dem Fanes auch? Dirt´s hüpfen? So jetzt lass ich dieses Thema ruhen, gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (23. Oktober 2012)

Je nach Dimension und fahrkönnen geht das auch. Warum nicht. Wenn du nen smoothen Track baust alla Pumptrack dann kein Problem. Musst halt den Radstand von Dirtbike und Fanes bedenken


----------



## PeterTheo (23. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ansonsten klau ich meinem Sohn sein BMX...


----------



## marco sc (26. Oktober 2012)

Osti schrieb:


> er könnte als Ausgleich wieder nen CCDB Air nehmen, denn der hat min 7mm mehr Kolbenhub (zumindest theoretisch) als die anderen 63mm Dämpfer... Nachteil, er hat 1mm weniger Einbaulänge, da kommt das Tretlager nochmal 1/10mm tiefer plus noch mal 2-3 weiter 1/10mm durch die 3mm geringere Einbauhöhe der Gabel



Wieso sollte der CCDB 7mm mehr Kolbenhub haben?


----------



## Osti (26. Oktober 2012)

marco sc schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der CCDB 7mm mehr Kolbenhub haben?



weil dem so ist? 

ist zumindest bei meinem so und habe das auch schon mehrfach gelesen...


----------



## Piefke (26. Oktober 2012)

Laut http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/features hat der CCDB nicht mehr Hub:

*Lengths*

    190 x 50mm (7.5â x 2.0â)   200 x 50mm (7.87â x 2.0â)   200 x 57mm (7.87 x 2.25â)   215 x 63mm (8.5â x 2.5â)   222 x 63mm (8.75â x 2.5â)   222 x 70mm (8.75â x 2.75â)   240 x 76mm (9.5â x 3.0â)   267 x 90mm (10.5â x 3.5â)


----------



## Osti (26. Oktober 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Laut http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/db-air/features hat der CCDB nicht mehr Hub:
> 
> *Lengths*
> 
> 190 x 50mm (7.5 x 2.0)   200 x 50mm (7.87 x 2.0)   200 x 57mm (7.87 x 2.25)   215 x 63mm (8.5 x 2.5)   222 x 63mm (8.75 x 2.5)   222 x 70mm (8.75 x 2.75)   240 x 76mm (9.5 x 3.0)   267 x 90mm (10.5 x 3.5)



ich weiß, aber meiner hat gemessene 70 oder 71mm Hub und das wird auch in den Ami-Foren geschrieben. Ob man die effektiv bis auf Anschlag nutzen kann ist was anderes. Ich nutze in der Fanes im normalen Touren Enduro-Betrieb ca 80%Hub (von den 70mm) was dann ca 56mm realer Hub ist. Bei größeren Sprüngen geht da sicherlich noch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueffi (26. Oktober 2012)

Mir hats heute meine C-Guide Kettenführung abgerissen und brauche nun einen stabileren Nachfolger.
Was habt ihr verbaut bzw. was ist zu empfehlen?
Hab momentan nur diese hier gefunden:
http://www.bikester.at/fahrradteile/kassetten-ketten/nc-17-stinger-kettenspanner-schwarz/225838.html


----------



## Ganiscol (26. Oktober 2012)

Die Selbstbauversion der C-Guide mit nem Stück Gartenschlauch und ein paar soliden Kabelbindern hats mir am anderen Bike noch nie abgerissen.  Sieht halt nicht so schick aus.  Dafür kostet es nur 2.

An der Fanes habe ich die E13 Heim2 (2-fach schaltbar) mit ISCG Aufnahme. Kette fällt nicht runter und schlackert nicht. Letzteres liegt aber wohl auch am Shadow Plus Schaltwerk.


----------



## KungFuChicken (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre den Truvativ X-Guide. Die Führung selbst funktioniert ausgezeichnet, ich habe aber das Problem, dass ich die Kette oft oben verliere und die Kette sich dann beim Treten - an der Führungsplatte vorbei - nach außen schiebt. 

Seit ich den Umwerfer so knapp wie möglich am großen Kettenblatt montiert  habe, ist es zwar besser geworden, im Park passiert es aber leider noch immer hin und wieder.


----------



## Ghost.1 (27. Oktober 2012)

Wo ist der Unterschied bei den Sun ringle lauftädern comp und expert? Laut Homepage wiegen die sogar gleich viel


----------



## hasardeur (27. Oktober 2012)

Da hast Du dich wohl verguckt. Die 29" Expert wiegen soviel, wie die 26" Pro. Die 26" Pro sind ca. 150g leichter. Hauptsächlicher Unterschied sind die Naben - schwerer und schlechtere Lager.

Lager waren meiner Erfahrung nach schon immer die Schwäche der Sun Ringlé Systemlaufräder. Wenn ich also die Wahl zwischen den beiden LRS hätte, würde ich auf jeden Fall die Pro nehmen.


----------



## Ghost.1 (27. Oktober 2012)

Danke aber es geht nicht um die pro. Nur comp oder expert. Unterschied ist glaub nur die Breite. Comp 24mm expert 28.

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis da von 150 euro


----------



## hasardeur (27. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, selbst auch verguckt 

Die Comp haben noch schlechtere Naben (CrMo). Ich würde ausschließlich die Pro nehmen, die Expert nur am Komplettrad, wenn es nicht anders geht und die Comp niemals.


----------



## Ghost.1 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja es geht ums komplett Rad. Deswegen frag ich


----------



## hasardeur (27. Oktober 2012)

Dann nimm die billigeren Laufräder und nutze das Gesparte für den Kauf eines besseren LRS. Dann fährst Du die Comp solange, wie es geht und hast gleich einen zweiten Satz für alle Fälle oder einen stabileren für den Park und echte Enduro-Touren.


----------



## Kharne (27. Oktober 2012)

Nimm den günstigsten LRS, verklopp ihn und lass dir nen gescheiten aufbauen.

Die Charger LRS verbiegen sich gerne mal wenn man sein Bike artgerecht bewegt, Ersatzspeichen 
musst du erstmal kriegen und sind dann schweineteuer und dann den LRS wiederherstellen 
wird wesentlich komplizierter als bei einem klassischem LRS mit 32 Speichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (27. Oktober 2012)

Nun ja, die angeblich mangelhafte Stabilität der Sun Ringlé LRS würde ich mal unter der Rubrik "Hörensagen" ablegen. Für viele Biker muss ein guter LRS über mind. X Speichen von Sapim verfügen und eine Nabe der Firma Y haben. Es gibt ohne Zweifel wirklich üble LRS von Sun Ringlé, dem Charger wird aber definitiv übler nachgeredet, als gerechtfertigt wäre. Am Ende ist es ein LRS für Allmountain bis leichtes Enduro. Für gröbere Dinge, gibt es auch gröbere, aber eben auch schwerere LRS....auch von Sun Ringlé.
Aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen würde ich keinen einfachen/billigen LRS von Sun Ringlé nehmen, weil die Lager einfach nicht die stabilsten sind. Probleme mit Stabilität der Felgen und Speichen hatte ich noch nie, obwohl ich kein leichter Junge bin.


----------



## Kharne (27. Oktober 2012)

Am bis leicht Enduro, jo. Aber die Fanes würde ich jetzt nicht als leicht Enduro einstufen ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (27. Oktober 2012)

Kann doch aber der LRS nix für....


----------



## Moonboot42 (27. Oktober 2012)

naja, AM heißt in den USA auch alles bis zur Racediziplin DH.


----------



## Kharne (27. Oktober 2012)

Nö, deswegen sag ich ja: verkloppen und was gescheites mit Spank Subrosa o.ä aufbauen (lassen)


----------



## Firstkiller (31. Oktober 2012)

Was würdet ihr für ein Laufradsatz drauf machen ! Einsatz bereich Touren und Enduro 
hab leider zu spät mit gelesen und die Charger Expert mit bestellt


----------



## Kharne (31. Oktober 2012)

DT Swiss 240 S, Spank Subrosa Evo, Speichen je nach Budget, Etwas günstiger Hope Pro 2


----------



## Firstkiller (31. Oktober 2012)

Danke mal für die schnelle Antwort ! 
ich schau mal was ich  für meinen bekommen würde ! Dann kann ich immer noch entscheiden ob ich ihn fahr bis er schrott ist und dann nen neuen holen.


----------



## PeterTheo (1. November 2012)

so eine fanes für mich und eine fanes für meine Frau bestellt 

totem coil + vivid air & lyrik solo air + vivid air

Schade das schon bald der Winter da ist. 

Danke euch allen für eure Ratschläge!
Und danke demjenigen heute fürs Probesitzen in Winterberg! hoffe dem Kollegen geht es einigermassen gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (1. November 2012)

Dann viel Spaß beim warten...


----------



## Dampfsti (1. November 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Schade das schon bald der Winter da ist.




Ist ein Grund, aber doch noch lange kein Hinderniss



Mein Rahmen sollte diese oder nächste Woche zum Lackierer gehen


----------



## Ganiscol (2. November 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Und danke demjenigen heute fürs Probesitzen in Winterberg! hoffe dem Kollegen geht es einigermassen gut!



Hast du ihn denn vom Bike geschubst?


----------



## PeterTheo (2. November 2012)

bestimmt nicht!!! Ist auch nicht lustig.


----------



## imun (2. November 2012)

Wir wissen ja nicht was dem Kollegen passiert ist. So wie du es schreibst klingt es lustig mit dem schubsen


----------



## PeterTheo (2. November 2012)

sah leider nicht so glimpflich aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (2. November 2012)

Bei dem Fanes-Fahrer oder wie?


----------



## hasardeur (2. November 2012)

Man muss ja nicht alles breittreten.....


----------



## PeterTheo (2. November 2012)

nein kein fanes Fahrer, so thema beendet.


----------



## imun (2. November 2012)

Okay, wurde nur nicht schlau aus deiner Aussage. Thema beendet.


----------



## PeterTheo (2. November 2012)

Ok ok


----------



## Telem (3. November 2012)

Firstkiller schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr für ein Laufradsatz drauf machen ! Einsatz bereich Touren und Enduro
> hab leider zu spät mit gelesen und die Charger Expert mit bestellt



Fulcrum Red Zone XLR, bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## F1o (3. November 2012)

Mavic Crossmax SX. Auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Kharne (3. November 2012)

Alles Systemlrs für die man erstmal Ersatzteile kriegen muss wenn man irgendwo in der Pampa mit ner zerstörten Speiche steht...


----------



## hasardeur (3. November 2012)

Ich habe immer einen Satz Ersatzspeichen im Lenker untergebracht, inkl. Nippel.

Aber LRS-Diskussionen kommen gleich nach Reifendiskussionen. So groß, wie das Angebot, so unterschiedlich die Meinungen. Und da niemand wirklich viele LRS testen konnte, ist jede Empfehlung eines speziellen LRS sehr subjektiv.


----------



## Dampfsti (4. November 2012)

Bin gerade am zusammensuchen und bestellen der Komponenten für meine Fanes.

Im Moment hängts ein bisschen an Lenker und Vorbau.

Fahr gerne relativ gerade Lenker. Breite soll bei 730-740mm liegen.
Rise ca.20mm

Im Moment hätte ich den Truvativ BooBar 740 (7°Backsweep,5°Upsweep, 270g) im Auge

Gibts noch Alternativen die in einer ähnlichen Gewichts und  stabilitätskategorie, natürlich bei ähnlich niedrigem Preis, liegen?

Als Vorbau schwebt mir eigentlich ein Syntace Megaforce in 50 oder 60mm vor. (allerdings ist der halt recht teuer)

Evtl. gibts da ja auch Alternativen die das Budget nicht ganz so stark strapazieren bei ähnlichem Gewicht/Stabilität...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (4. November 2012)

Answer Manitou Pro taper DH, ist ordentlich kürzbar, relativ leicht, ähnlicher Bend wie Race Face.

Vorbau vielleicht von Pro oder wenns was edler sein soll, Thompson oder Split second point One( intergrierte ahead kappe).


----------



## imun (4. November 2012)

Sixpack? Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Teilen.


----------



## Nidhoeggr (4. November 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die MZ 55-Besitzer:

Bei mir tritt ein Knacken auf, wenn ich die Gabel ca. 50% einfedere, immer an der selben Stelle. Was könnte das sein, schlägt die Feder evtl. am Rohr an und/oder habt ihr das bei euch auch schonmal festgestellt?!


----------



## hasardeur (4. November 2012)

Vielleicht Feder gebrochen? Kontrolle sollte keine 5 Minuten kosten.


----------



## Nidhoeggr (4. November 2012)

Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, wie ich das ohne größere Probleme (speziell wegen Öl, habe da nichts da um was nachzufüllen bei Verlust) mache, gucke ich selber nach.

Edit: Habe hier jetzt leider kein ausreichend großen Schlüssel um die Kappe zu entfernen. Aber kann es überhaupt sein, dass die Feder gebrochen ist, ich aber keinerlei merkliche Einbusen der Performance habe??


----------



## Piefke (4. November 2012)

Welche 55 hast du denn?


----------



## Nidhoeggr (4. November 2012)

Ich habe die 55 RC3 Ti.


----------



## Ghost.1 (5. November 2012)

Haben alle Größen beim Komplettbike eigentlich die 170mm Kurbel?


----------



## Exteci (5. November 2012)

Hallo, 
ich habe mich jetzt nach reichlich Ãberlegung dazu entschlossen mir auch ein Fanes v1 anzuschaffen. Ich habe jedoch noch einige wenige Fragen an euch.

Kurz Ã¼ber mich:
Mein Budget liegt bei 2500 Euro. Ich bin 170 groÃ wiege 70kg und hab ne SchrittlÃ¤nge von 78 cm.

Heute habe ich bei Alutech angerufen und mir wurde da auch schon gut geholfen und viel erklÃ¤rt. Ich sollte den Rahmen in der GrÃ¶Ãe S kaufen. 

Was ich jetzt noch wissen mag ist welchen DÃ¤mpfer ich mir anschaffen sollte. Auf diese Frage wurde mir gesagt das bei meinem Gewicht usw. wohl der RS Vivid Air am besten sei, da da die Zug/Druckstufe am besten passt. Sehr Ihr das auch so? Ich weis auch das der Vivid wohl ein sehr guter DÃ¤mpfer ist aber leider halt auch 150 Euro aufpreis kostet. Kenne mich da leider noch nicht so gut aus mit den Zug/Druckstufen.

Ist der Aufpreis fÃ¼r die X9 Schaltgruppe sinnvoll oder meint Ihr es reicht mir die X7?

Wenn ich den Vivid und die X9 einbauen lasse bin ich bei 2525â¬ was soweit ok wÃ¤re. FÃ¼r eine Lyrik reicht es leider nicht. hÃ¶chstens ich lass den DÃ¤mpfer und die Schaltgruppe so und bau dafÃ¼r die Lyrik ein. Das kommt mich letztendlich noch etwas teurer. (FÃ¼rs erste ordentliche Bike ist das Geld schon ne echte Hausnummer)

Danke Euch schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (5. November 2012)

würd den marzocchi air wc oder tst holen...blos kein fox mist...


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2012)

Ich empfehle grundsätzlich den Vivid Air. Statt X9 nimm besser die X7. Wenn die Schaltung dann irgendwann perdü ist, kaufst Du Dir die SLX. Vielleicht bleibt so auch noch Geld für die Lyrik.

Warum nicht die X9 (habe ich selbst): Die Kurbel kannst du eh vergessen...kein Bash, blöde KB-Größe (26/39), teure und weniger gute Kassette, als Simano, schlechte Innenlager, Schaltwerk steht weit hervor. Das Schaltverhalten der X9 ist klasse, kompensiert aber nicht die Schwächen.

Die Zocchi ist allerdings auch nicht übel, nur etwas schwer.


----------



## Ghost.1 (5. November 2012)

arise schrieb:


> würd den marzocchi air wc oder tst holen...blos kein fox mist...



Da er sich das komplett Bike holt gibt's nur den Monarch oder Monarch plus zur Auswahl bzw Fox


----------



## arise (5. November 2012)

ja so ein mist ,dann den monarch plus...


----------



## Astaroth (5. November 2012)

Würde mir den Vivid gönnen der ist ohne Frage seinen Aufpreis wert.


----------



## Exteci (6. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Warum nicht die X9 (habe ich selbst): Die Kurbel kannst du eh vergessen...kein Bash, blöde KB-Größe (26/39), teure und weniger gute Kassette, als Simano, schlechte Innenlager, Schaltwerk steht weit hervor. Das Schaltverhalten der X9 ist klasse, kompensiert aber nicht die Schwächen.



Ok gut ohne bash usw. brauch ich das Teil nicht. Da spare ich mir (für die erste Zeit zumindest) das Geld.

Dann kommt der Vivid noch rein und fertig is die Kiste. Hauptsache ich kann erstmal fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (6. November 2012)

Ich bin auch am überlegen ob vivid oder Monarch plus. Einsatzgebiet sind halt hauptsächlich Touren, bikepark wenn überhaupt 1 mal im Jahr. Es soll halt auch gut Berg hoch gehen, da hab ich halt bissl mehr Gewicht mit dem vivid. Vorne soll auf jeden fall die Lyrik rein und Fahrer Gewicht liegt mit montur ca 80 Kilo.


----------



## Exteci (6. November 2012)

Mir wurde am Tel gesagt als ich das Thema Gwicht angesprochen habe, dass sich das Fanes auch in noch schwereren Aufbauten sher gut bergauf bewegt. Und dann noch mit dem Zusatz, das es kein PR gequatsche ist. Ich hab hier im Forum auch schon oft gelesen, dass keiner nen Problem bergauf hat. Du kÃ¶nntest dir aber auch einen kleineren DÃ¤mpfer gebraucht kaufen.
Ich habe auch nicht vor das Bike oft im Bikepark einzusetzen, aber die 200g mehr machen das Bike glaube auch nicht mehr "fett". Ich glaub da lÃ¤sst sich an anderen Ecken dafÃ¼r nach und nach mehr gewicht sparen ohne dafÃ¼r an Leisung einzubÃ¼Ãen. NatÃ¼rlich sind es trotzdem 150â¬ Aufpreis anstatt ?80â¬?


----------



## hasardeur (6. November 2012)

Mehrgewicht am Dämpfer ist die harmloseste Stelle am ganzen Rad, da sehr dicht am Schwerpunkt. Wenn Gewicht gespart werden soll, dann zuerst an den Rädern. Dort erhöht sich der Effekt in beide Richtungen (rotierende Masse). Allerdings gibt es auch gute Gründe für schwere Laufräder, solange das Gewicht Stabilität bedeutet.

Die Fanes ED würde ich ausschließlich mit Vivid Air oder bei härterer Gangart mit Coil-Dämpfer fahren. Wenn für meine Nutzung der Monarch+ oder ein anderer, leichterer Dämpfer geeigneter wäre, würde ich die Fanes AM nehmen. Schön, dass man jetzt die Wahl hat. Natürlich kann man an der Fanes ED den Dämpfer auch mal wechseln, wenn man z.B. für einen AlpenX das Gewicht optimieren will.


----------



## DerandereJan (6. November 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am überlegen ob vivid oder Monarch plus. Einsatzgebiet sind halt hauptsächlich Touren, bikepark wenn überhaupt 1 mal im Jahr.



Bei mir sinds vielleicht 5 Tage Park im Jahr... Ich bin super zufrieden mit meinem Monarch. SportImport hat mir auf Kulanz ne schnellere Zugstufe umgeshimmt. (Machen eh nen SEHR guten Job!!) 
Ich mag besonders die "3-teilige" Druckstufe, ist auf Touren einfach nen nettes Feature! Sicher kann man auch beim Vivid die Druckstufe zudrehen wenns bergauf geht...aber ich leg da lieber schnell nen Hebelchen um..  
Ich bin beide gefahren, habe mich dann aber auch klar für den Monarch entschieden, ist einfach der bessere Tourendämpfer und die paar Parkeinsätze hat er wunderbar mitgemacht. Obwohl der Vivid natürlich "wichtiger" aussieht... 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Exteci (6. November 2012)

Wenn ich das höre werd ich aber auch nachdenklich.
Mein Ihr der                                   RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Dämpfer Tune LM passt bei meinem Körpergewicht von 70 kg oder müsste man da auch was ändern?
wichtiger hin oder her der Monarch gefällt mir besser^^


----------



## zingel (6. November 2012)

Jü hat mir beim Monarch+ für 72kg den LM Tune empfohlen


----------



## DerandereJan (6. November 2012)

Probiers einfach aus.... Bei mir war sobald ich 3-4 Klicks langsamer geklickt hatte der Dämpfer quasi tot. Da würde ich halt einfach gerne die Verstellmöglichkeiten auch alle nutzen können, deshalb schnellere Zugstufe. Netten Brief an SportImport, jetzt ist er selbst ganz zugedreht nicht sterbens-langsam und ich bin happy --> 

Grüße


----------



## ollo (6. November 2012)

Exteci schrieb:


> Wenn ich das höre werd ich aber auch nachdenklich.
> Mein Ihr der                                   RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 HV Dämpfer Tune LM passt bei meinem Körpergewicht von 70 kg oder müsste man da auch was ändern?
> wichtiger hin oder her der Monarch gefällt mir besser^^




der Mehrpreis für den Vivid lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, es ist einfach der vielseitigere Dämpfer bei dem auch offiziell umgeschimt werden kann (Shims gibt es in unterschiedlichen Tunes zu kaufen) ohne irgendetwas auf Kulanz machen zu müssen oder auf irgendeinem Festival die RS Leute zu beknien. ............ und wenn jetzt schon selbst Alutech den Vivid empfiehlt ..... steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein 

Das Low Tune für die Zugstufe ist gerade für unter 75Kg Menschen einfach das bessere. Was bei Ü100kg mit dem L Tune passiert .... ich werde es bald wissen, sollte aber auch da bessere Ergebnisse bringen, da RS die Zugstufe von Haus aus sehr stark dämpft und somit die Hinterbau Performance der Fanes limitiert.
Die Druckstufe im M Tune passt sehr gut zur Fanes, wobei ich in der 170 mm Einstellung und Ü100Kg mal ein High Tune Probieren möchte, da ich bis zum Max Druck nur noch 5 Bar über habe und mit dem jetzigen Druck gerade mal die 40% SAG geschafft habe.

Druckstufe also bei den RS Dämpfern, egal welcher im M Tune und die Zugstufe im L Tune


----------



## liquidnight (7. November 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Einsatzgebiet sind halt hauptsächlich Touren, bikepark wenn überhaupt 1 mal im Jahr.



Laut Alutech sind die Fanes Enduros nicht für Bikepark freigegeben.  Nunja, alleine vom Federweg würde mir das reichen. Aber scheinbar ist die Stabilität das begrenzende Kriterium.


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. November 2012)

Ne eher, daß kein Ing. eine DIN Bikepark kennt. Fragen wie welcher Bikepark, welcher Fahrer, wie hart ist hart fahren etc. sind da schon relevant und unbeatwortet. Schau dir mal die ein oder ander Bikepark Freigabe an, keine Sprünge. nur Rennen, keine ganzen Tage im Bikepark und so weiter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ropo123 (7. November 2012)

Zitat:
Der Fanes Enduro Rahmen ist die perfekte Basis für ein Bike, dass sich  praktisch überall zu Hause fühlt: Touren, verblockte Trails, leichte  Freeride-Einsätze (sogar im Bikepark) oder auch den Einsatz im  hochalpinen Gelände steckt die Fanes Enduro locker weg - immer mit  maximalem Spaßfaktor und ordentlich Reserven bergab. 
...

So zu finden als Beschreibung für den Rahmen im Alutech Shop, wie kommt ihr also darauf das keine Bikepark-Freigabe verfügbar ist?


----------



## hasardeur (7. November 2012)

Dachte ich doch irgendsowas in der Richtung gelesen zu haben....


----------



## Ghost.1 (7. November 2012)

180er Gabel möglich aber keine bikepark Freigabe ... Hätte mich auch gewundert. Jekyle mit 150 hat sogar eine


----------



## Dampfsti (7. November 2012)

Das Jekyll fährt sich aber ******e 

Was ihr immer mit euerer Bikeparkfreigabe habt, kann man denn das Bike in der freien Natur nicht zerstören???


----------



## liquidnight (7. November 2012)

danke an allle für die Antworten ....



Ropo123 schrieb:


> So zu finden als Beschreibung für den Rahmen im Alutech Shop, wie kommt ihr also darauf das keine Bikepark-Freigabe verfügbar ist?



Direkte Nachfrage ergab eine direkte Antwort. Und die lautet: keine Bikeparkfreigabe.  Eigentlich suche ich ja ein Rädle mit dem ich auch in den Bikepark darf um die Springerei kennen zu lernen.



Dampfsti schrieb:


> kann man denn das Bike in der freien Natur nicht zerstören???



Man *kann*, ja. Wobei ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür als deutlich geringer ansehe. Mir gehts dabei nicht um Gewaltaktionen (10m-Drop mit Flachlandung oder Baumkontakte oder Felgenzerstörung) sondern um die hohe Dauerbelastung. 

Wenn ich mir einen Trailsonntag und einen Bikeparksonntag vergleiche dann ist die Dauerbelastung am Bikeparksonntag bestimmt 20x so hoch wie am Trailsonntag.  Einfach deswegen weil die Strecken in den Bikeparks sind 
* an einem Sonntag immer gleich - man reizt die Grenzen aus (in der Natur fahre ich selten die gleichen Strecken - also immer etwas Spielraum )
* belastungsintensiver weil die dauernden Bremswellen, hohen Wurzeln und Stufen einfach nicht so konzentriert auf den freien Trails zu finden sind. 
* und ich 10x so viel Höhe vernichte wie an nem Trailsonntag.


----------



## Dampfsti (7. November 2012)

Würde ich als Hersteller auch sagen, dass es nicht explizit ne Bikeparkfreigabe hat.

Sonst kommen wieder irgendwelche Chaoten daher, die den ganzen lieben langen Tag nichts besseres zu tun haben mit ihren 98kg und mega Holzhackerfahrstil die Kiste schlecht gebaute 5m Drops zunterzuhauen.
Dann geht irgendwas kaputt und das Geschrei ist groß....

"Ja hat doch Bikeparkfreigabe, alter"




Ich werd meine Fanes überall bewegen, egal ob auf der Strecke "Bikepark" steht


----------



## Ganiscol (8. November 2012)

Uiuiui! Da wirds aber demnächst massenhaft Aluschrott geben wenn die Fanes mitkriegen, dass sie im Bikepark kaputt gehen sollten, da keine höchstoffizielle Freigabe für alle Bikeparks der Welt vorliegt!


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9816045&postcount=145
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7752569&postcount=266
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7753049&postcount=272


----------



## imun (8. November 2012)

In Lac Blanc gibt's etliche Strecken. 2 Dh, nen krassen Wurzeltrail und nen paar Flowige Sachen. Ich weiß ich hab nen Enduro, warum muss ich dann den 5m Droppen und die Dh ballern? Der Flowtrail war für das DhBike nicht so gut gebaut, aber mit der Fanes ist er richtig geil. Also es muss ja jeder selbst wissen was er mit seinem Enduro anstellt, wer halt lieber Hardcore Ballern will sollte sich die Sennes holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valdus (8. November 2012)

Hey,

also fuer mich ganz logisch das sich die Hersteller da lieber bedeckt halten...wenn was kaputt geht sind sie auf der sicheren Seite. 
Das das Fanes diverse Bikeparkeinsaetze mitmacht und sich dort auch ziemlich wohl fuehlt ist jawohl mittlerweile ausser Frage gestellt.
Man kann und sollte halt nicht stumpf ueberall drueber bolzen und vll nicht die ganz fiesen Spruenge mit schlechten Landungen mitnehmen.
Und dann ist das alles wohl auch eine Frage des Gewichtes und der Fahrkuenste. 
Wirklich kaputt wird man das Bike wohl nur bei sehr schlechten Landungen bekommen....aber da gehen selbst Bike Bikes teilweise kaputt.
In Winterberg haben wir erst gesehen wie bei einem Bergamont Big Air der Daempfer gebrochen ist.

Gruesse


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2012)

> Man kann und sollte halt nicht stumpf ueberall drueber bolzen und vll nicht die ganz fiesen Spruenge mit schlechten Landungen mitnehmen.



Und wie beweißt man das dann? Das ist ein undefinierbarer Bereich. Ist vielleicht verständlich, daß sich der Hersteller auf sowas nicht einläßt. Im umgekehrten Fall ist es ja auch verständlich, daß sich der Kunde gerne in seiner Vollkaskomentalität abgesichert fühlen möchte, genau darauf zielt diese Marketing Nummer Bikeparkfreigabe(ich wüßte langsam echt mal gerne was das heißt,link vielleicht?). Das Problem ist aber, daß ihr nicht denken müßt, daß sich Service kosten alleine auf den Hersteller konzentrieren, solche Servicepauschalen werden auf alle Käufer umgemünzt, im Kaufpreis. Muß ich nun jeden Typen mitbezahlen, der meint mit nem Enduro, egal welches, z.B. jedes We im Bikepark rumzueiern? Warum ist es ihm nicht zumutbar ein schwereres Bigbike zu kaufen? und gerade bei einem Enduro muß die Grenze schärfer gezogen werden, weil 170/180mm nicht mehr weit weg sind zur Bikeparkmaschine. Und was machen wir eigentlich mit alle den BigBikes im "Defekte" Album die sich trotz Bikepark freigabe zum Reißen hinreißen ließen?


----------



## Meller (8. November 2012)

imun schrieb:


> In Lac Blanc gibt's etliche Strecken. 2 Dh, nen krassen Wurzeltrail und nen paar Flowige Sachen. Ich weiß ich hab nen Enduro, warum muss ich dann den 5m Droppen und die Dh ballern? Der Flowtrail war für das DhBike nicht so gut gebaut, aber mit der Fanes ist er richtig geil. Also es muss ja jeder selbst wissen was er mit seinem Enduro anstellt, wer halt lieber Hardcore Ballern will sollte sich die Sennes holen



oh dann muss ich auch mal wieder in lac blanc vorbei schauen


----------



## Ghost.1 (8. November 2012)

ursprünglich ging es hier doch nur um die frage des dämpfers ...


----------



## PeterTheo (8. November 2012)

Hey, welche KeFü habt ihr verbaut? Die mini Bionicon wirds wohl kaum halten. 

Truvativ X-Guide? NC 17 Stinger + Bash ? 
Womit habt ihr gute Erfahrungen bei 2x10 gemacht?


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2012)

Probier mal die Bionicon aus.
Der Stinger macht nichts besser, bei mehr Gewicht. Solltest du doch mehr brauchen, e13 dual


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (8. November 2012)

die bionicon ist sofort bei erster Beanspruchung (an meinem alten Rad) abgerissen, daher Lieber was anderes.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. November 2012)

Die ist eigentlich über die Zughülle gut und haltbar montierbar. Mein erster Kabelbinder hält immer noch, Da ich auch noch den Kettenstrebenschutz drüber gezogen hab, ist sie auch in der seitlichen Bewegung begrenzt. Ich glaube die meißten reißen nicht ab, sondern werden von der Kurbel abgeschert. So oder so kannst du mit der Gewichtsdifferenz bis zur Stingen noch sehr viele Kabelbinder dranmachen.


----------



## PeterTheo (8. November 2012)

das gewicht spielt keine Rolle, ist ja zum bergabradeln gedacht. Funktioniert die Truvativ X-Guide?


----------



## Kharne (8. November 2012)

Nimm ne e.13 TRS+. Ich weiß, teuer. ABER funktioniert tadellos, absolut leise und ist ziemlich robust.
KeFüs mit Stahlplatte wie die normale TRS verbiegen zu schnell bei Bodenkontakt, dann heißts 
auf der Tour Kurbel ziehen und KeFÜ ab, damit man noch nach Hause fahren kann. Uncool.


----------



## hasardeur (8. November 2012)

Moonboot42 hat Recht. Kabelbinder habe ich eh auf jeder Fahrt dabei, ein Messer auch. Mir ist die Bionicon bisher 2x abgerissen. Schnell mit neuem Kabelbinder wieder anbauen und gut ist. Dauert 2 Min. und kannst Du wahrscheinlich 50 Jahre lang jeden Tag machen, bevor sich der Preis einer anderen KeFü rechnet. Die Kette ist mir noch nie abgesprungen, also hat die Bionicon ihre Hauptaufgabe erfüllt.

Natürlich finde ich es auch doof, dass die Bionicon abreißt, aber für mich noch kein Grund, eine andere Kefü zu kaufen, solange die Bionicon das immer überlebt. Eine neue Kefü gibt es, wenn sie perdü ist oder mir kein anderes Update mehr einfällt.


----------



## PeterTheo (8. November 2012)

kabelbinder usw. hab ich auch immer dabei, aber ich mag stabile sachen, an meinem Spezi ist auch werkseitig eine einfach rolle verbaut (ähnlich NC17 stinger), die gefiel mir ganz gut, nur der Spezi Bash Guard taugte nicht. daher dachte ich an X-Guide.
Hat die niemand verbaut?


----------



## KungFuChicken (8. November 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber:



KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Truvativ X-Guide. Die Führung selbst funktioniert ausgezeichnet, ich habe aber das Problem, dass ich die Kette oft oben verliere und die Kette sich dann beim Treten - an der Führungsplatte vorbei - nach außen schiebt.
> 
> Seit ich den Umwerfer so knapp wie möglich am großen Kettenblatt montiert  habe, ist es zwar besser geworden, im Park passiert es aber leider noch immer hin und wieder.



Das Problem wirst du allerdings mit jedem 2-fach Setup haben, wenn du keinen bash fährst.

Edit: Die Lagerqualität ist nicht berauschend, meine haben schon Korrosionsprobleme.


----------



## PeterTheo (8. November 2012)

da ist doch mal eine ordentliche aussage, danke, dann schraub ich noch ein bash dran.


----------



## Piefke (8. November 2012)

Meine Eigenbau-Kefü funzt nach wie vor hervorragend - schade, dass die Idee von Alutech, mal selbst eine zu bauen, die an die Kettenstrebe geschraubt wird, nicht weiterentwickelt wurde.


----------



## hasardeur (9. November 2012)

Da stimme ich Dir zu. Simpel, robust, zum Rahmen passend.....eben wie bei Liteville...und 'nen Schutzbügel fürs Schaltwerk gleich dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueffi (9. November 2012)

Hab mir neue Bremsen für meine Fanes gegönnt. Nun fehlen mir aber die Montageschellen für meine X9 Trigger da Elixir und Reverb wegkommen.
Gibts hierfür eine Kostengünstige Lösung. Hab im Netz nur Schellen um 25 pro Stück gefunden und das ist mir eindeutig zu teuer...
mfg Andi


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. November 2012)

welche bremse?


----------



## schueffi (9. November 2012)

Shimano Zee


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. November 2012)

Nu, der Trickstuff clapton ist wohl preislich raus, mehr fällt mir da auch nicht ein.


----------



## Kharne (9. November 2012)

Jo, entweder nen Trickstuff Adapter, neue Trigger oder direkt auf Shimano gehen ;-)


----------



## schueffi (10. November 2012)

naja is ja schon mal um einen euro günsitger 
 @hasardeur wie hast du das Problem gelost?
den Bildern zu folge Eigenkonstruktion?!


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2012)

Mittlerweile ist eine einfache SRAM-Schelle. Die ist klein und von der Egonomie passt es super. Links bleibt die Matchmaker mit Trigger und Reverb. Die Eigenkontruktion war einfach nicht steif genug.....kann man aber sicher besser machen.

http://www.google.de/url?q=http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/26791%3Fxtor%3DAL-8-%255B1%255D-%255BFroogle%255D&usg=AFQjCNGMi9elge_MzZtBuLzadcyp7qUnPQ&ei=pBeeUKCDFJqk4wa4-YDADg&ved=0CA0QqxIwAA


----------



## schueffi (10. November 2012)

Danke für den Link 17 hört sich schon besser an


----------



## Ropo123 (10. November 2012)

liquidnight schrieb:


> ...
> Direkte Nachfrage ergab eine direkte Antwort. Und die lautet: keine Bikeparkfreigabe.  Eigentlich suche ich ja ein Rädle mit dem ich auch in den Bikepark darf um die Springerei kennen zu lernen.
> 
> ....


Wenn dem wirklich so ist, sollte Alutech die Beschreibung für den Rahmen im eigenen Alutech-Shop abändern. Ich hebe hier nochmal den Teil der Beschreibung zum Rahmen heraus:
Touren, verblockte Trails, leichte Freeride-Einsätze (sogar im Bikepark)  oder auch den Einsatz im hochalpinen Gelände steckt die Fanes Enduro  locker weg - immer mit maximalem Spaßfaktor und ordentlich Reserven  bergab. 
Denn "dieses sogar im Bikepark" und "ordentlichen Reserven", wenn auch nur in Klammern und hinter "leichten Freeride-Einsätzen" stehend, ist ja auch für viele (zumindest für mich) auch ein Kaufaurgument. In diesem Fall ja wohl auch bewusst oder unbewusst ein Verkaufs- / Werbeargument seitens Alutech. Zudem suggeriert diese Art von Beschreibung ja auch Vertrauen in die Stabilität bei etwas härterem Einsatz.

Ich zweifel selbst wenn die Freigabe nicht vorhanden ist, dennoch nicht an der Stabilität des Rahmens, selbst wenn er im Bikepark genutzt wird und aktuell sogar (vorsorgliche) Nachbesserungen durchgeführt werden. Zu diesem Sport gehört halt noch etwas gesunder Menschenverstand dazu (manchen mag dies fehlen). Wie bereits gesagt, gibt es in der unberührten Natur teilweise heftigere Streckenabschnitte. Aber vermutlich deshalb gibts ja wohl auch die Einschränkung auf "leichte Freeride-Einsätze" .

Im Endeffekt wird es hier wohl immer auf die Kulanz des Herstellers ankommen, falls etwas zu Bruch gehen sollte, egal bei welchem Einsatz. Speziell deshalb da ich kaum glaube, dass es eine echte Definition zu Enduro, Downhill oder Freeride gibt.
Die bisherige Erfahrung zeigt jedoch, dass man sich damit momentan bei Alutech wohl weniger Sorgen machen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (10. November 2012)

Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus. Wenn es definitionen wie Bikeparkfreigabe nicht gibt ist es unlauter damit etwas zu suggerieren oder zu werben. Der Jü zählt auf und beschreibt eine Mischung der Einsatzgebiete, ohne Schwerpunkt auf ein spezielles Feld.

Die Definition Enduro ist auch schwierig bis unmöglich, wenn mann mal schaut, hat da jeder ne eigene Definition(siehe Fragestellungen zu Enduro Rennen). Definiert sind nur die Race Disziplinen CC und DH von der UCI.


----------



## Ropo123 (10. November 2012)

Ja das ist jetzt alles Interpretationssache, lohnt sich nicht darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. November 2012)

Ja, kann ja sein, aber ist nunmal Fakt, daß es keine allgemeingültige Defintion für alle Hersteller gibt. Deswegen stimme ich dir voll zu, das der Vertragspartner und sein Verhalten weit wichtiger sind als Marketingblabla.


----------



## Lasse (10. November 2012)

Letztlich kommt es - wie immer - aufs Fahrkönnen an. Saubere Technik = Bikeparkfreigabe. Stumpfer Mosher = keine Bikeparkfreigabe. Wer wie ein nasser Sack in jedes Loch plumpst, kriegt den Rahmen innerhalb einer Saison klein. Wer auch Whips gerade in die Landung zieht (und diese trifft), flatdrops wenn überhaupt über das Hinterrad abfängt, usw. kann damit mehrere Jahre "auch im Bikepark" Spass haben. Also realistisch das eigene Fahrkönnen einschätzen und erst dann die Liftkarte lösen


----------



## Dampfsti (10. November 2012)

Lasse schrieb:


> Letztlich kommt es - wie immer - aufs Fahrkönnen an. Saubere Technik = Bikeparkfreigabe. Stumpfer Mosher = keine Bikeparkfreigabe. Wer wie ein nasser Sack in jedes Loch plumpst, kriegt den Rahmen innerhalb einer Saison klein. Wer auch Whips gerade in die Landung zieht (und diese trifft), flatdrops wenn überhaupt über das Hinterrad abfängt, usw. kann damit mehrere Jahre "auch im Bikepark" Spass haben. Also realistisch das eigene Fahrkönnen einschätzen und erst dann die Liftkarte lösen



So schauts aus...


Problem ist nur, dass sich viele einfach gnadenlos überschätzen
Sieht man leider überall und immer wieder...


----------



## liquidnight (10. November 2012)

Mein Dank an alle Schreiber die sich an dieser Frage beteiligt haben.  Das Fanes kommt mir mit der Ausrichtung "bissle Bikepark"  gut entgegen. 



Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Die Definition Enduro ist auch schwierig bis unmöglich


  Nach unten hin (um es gegenüber AM abzugrenzen) ziehe ich meine Grenze so:
AM : Bei Abfahrten ist das Hinterrad ist zu mehr als >90% auf dem Boden.
Enduro:  zu weniger als 90% der Zeit.


Gibt es für den Einsatzzweck Endurotouren (und wenig Bikepark) bereits bekannte Einwände gegen den Tenneco-Dämpfer  MZ ROCO AIR TST R/2013  ? 
So, jetzt muss ich noch gucken wie ich das Piniongehäuse und die Kurbeln in gelbem Eloxalton herbekomme ...  Vielleicht kann Pinion mir die nachträglich tauschen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (10. November 2012)

Nu, Prozent egal ob auf Strecke oder Zeit ist halt auch unterhaltsam. Schön auch wenn man Drophöhe definieren will, bei so Multikausalen Geschichten kann man nicht immer nur einen Parameter heranziehen. Es gibts zum Beipiel einen Hersteller, der Bikeparkgarantie ohne Airtime (ausdrücklich keine Sprünge) anbietet, dann wäre "Beikpark" sogar noch unter deiner AM Definition.

 Auch wenn wir oft über Amis lächeln, die binden sich den AMplus, Enduro light Klops gar nicht erst ans Bein. Da gibts AM und DH (Race). 

Hier mal ein Beispiel für die definition von freeride.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=303858


----------



## accutrax (10. November 2012)

liquidnight schrieb:


> ........ Das Fanes kommt mir mit der Ausrichtung "bissle Bikepark"  gut entgegen. ....



 

gruss accu


----------



## tobsinger (10. November 2012)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Gibt es für den Einsatzzweck Endurotouren (und wenig Bikepark) bereits bekannte Einwände gegen den Tenneco-Dämpfer  MZ ROCO AIR TST R/2013  ?
> So, jetzt muss ich noch gucken wie ich das Piniongehäuse und die Kurbeln in gelbem Eloxalton herbekomme ...  Vielleicht kann Pinion mir die nachträglich tauschen ?



gegen den tst spricht nur das der roco wc besser ist und du das tst eh nicht brauchst, denn die fanes geht auf dem kleinen KB den berg hoch wie ein hardtail! les mal im fanes thread im ersten drittel da wurde das mal diskutiert. bin bin touren bis 1500hm gefahren -kein thema ohne platform. 'das bike mit der zur zeit besten kinematik' braucht keine platform am daempfer!


----------



## Saddamchen (11. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe in meiner Fanes  eine 55 RC3 Ti 2012 verbaut. Habe folgendes Problem ( vielleicht ist es ja auch keins). Immer wenn die Gabel aus dem "Stillstand" langsam belastet wird fühlt es sich an, als wenn man eine Art Losbrechmoment überwinden muss. Halt irgendwie zäh. Nach ein paar mm flutscht es dann wieder. Das ganze ist auch wenn ich einfeder, halte und dann weiter belaste. Luft habe ich nur  4 Hübe drinnen. Kenne so ein  Losbrechen bei reinen Luftfederen aber da auch nur am Anfang des Federweges. Beim einer 66-er RC3 von einem Freund konnte ich heute nichts derartiges bemerken. Hat einer eine Idee oder vielleicht ein ähnliches Verhalten?
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Piefke (12. November 2012)

Staubabdeckung hoch, (Motoren)Öl auf die Schaumstoffringe und dann sollte das erledigt sein. Meine 55 hat kein merkliches Losbrechmoment.


----------



## Saddamchen (12. November 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Staubabdeckung hoch, (Motoren)Öl auf die Schaumstoffringe und dann sollte das erledigt sein. Meine 55 hat kein merkliches Losbrechmoment.



Danke für den Tipp! Werde ich heute mal testen.
Ganz normales Motoröl verwenden? Muss ich die Gummis irgendwie lösen oder kann man sie einfach ein wenig anheben und dann mit einer Spritze das Öl auf die Schaumstoffringe geben? 

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

mit Spritze und dicker Kanüle geht das auch, schöner ist wenn Du direkt an die Schaumstoffringe kommst. Normales Motoröl geht.


----------



## Piefke (12. November 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> mit Spritze und dicker Kanüle geht das auch,


Vorsicht, nicht dass die Dichtlipppe zerstochen wird.
Staubkappen mit einem Schraubenzieher vorsichtig hochhebeln und Öl direkt auf die Schaumstoffringe.


----------



## ollo (12. November 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Vorsicht, nicht dass die Dichtlipppe zerstochen wird.
> Staubkappen mit einem Schraubenzieher vorsichtig hochhebeln und Öl direkt auf die Schaumstoffringe.




 natürlich die Lippe !!!!


----------



## hasardeur (12. November 2012)

Du kannst auch mit einem Kabelbinder von oben an den Staubdichtringen einfädeln und dann die Spritze daneben vorsichtig einführen. Ein Kabelbinder zerstört die Dichtung nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueffi (13. November 2012)

Da ich gerade dran bin die Fanes in den Wintermonaten zu optimieren bin ich auf diese Huber Buchsen gestoßen.
Hat die jemand von euch in Kombination mit dem Vivid Air an seiner Fanes verbaut und kann ein wenig darüber berichten?
Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## ollo (13. November 2012)

schueffi schrieb:


> Da ich gerade dran bin die Fanes in den Wintermonaten zu optimieren bin ich auf diese Huber Buchsen gestoßen.
> Hat die jemand von euch in Kombination mit dem Vivid Air an seiner Fanes verbaut und kann ein wenig darüber berichten?
> Gerne auch per PN.



Pass genauer, schöner, besseres und sensibleres Ansprechen, langlebige und Preiswertere Gleitlager , bessere Abdeckung der Dreiecksaussparung in der Wippe weil sie einen größeren Durchmesser haben  

Die Huber Bushings sind im übrigen auch für andere Dämpfer wie den Monarch + usw. zu empfehlen, da zum Großteil bei RS die Buchsen etwas schlampig in die DU Bush Lager im Dämpferauge ein-gepresst werden und dadurch die Rote Gleitfläche beschädigt wird


----------



## Birk (13. November 2012)

Hab sie am Fanes in Kombination mit einem Manitou Evolver und am Dh Bike auch mit dem Evolver oder RC4. Funktionieren sehr gut, Ansprechverhalten verbessert sich etwas,  halten bei mir ein wenig länger als die normalen Gleitlager.


----------



## Astaroth (13. November 2012)

Wüsste ich auch gerne ob die Huber Buchsen wirklich soviel bringen wie immer behauptet wird oder ob es doch nur Voodoo ist!


----------



## imun (13. November 2012)

Ich bin selbst Dreher und hab an meinen vorherigen Bikes immer was selbst gedrehtes genommen und nie das Originalzeug, an der Fanes wollte ich mir aber die Huber Bushings gönnen und bin bis heute begeistert. Ich hatte ein Selbstverschulden was zum Dämpferbruch führte, selbst das war der Huber sehr hilfreich


----------



## hasardeur (13. November 2012)

Wenn Du Huber und Originale RS Buchsen nebeneinander legst, erübrigen sich Worte. Klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## schueffi (13. November 2012)

Ok das hört sich ja schon mal gut an.
Das heißt es wird die Buchse getauscht durch die dieser Passstift/Bolzen mit der Dämpferaufnahme verschraubt wird. Habt ihr dieses Demontagewerkzeug auch mitbestellt und welche Ausführung brauche ich für den Vivid??


----------



## imun (13. November 2012)

Da ich Dreher bin hab ich meins selbst gebaut


----------



## ollo (13. November 2012)

das Werkzeug würde ich mit bestellen, kannst Du auch in Zukunft gebrauchen wenn Du die Gleitlager mal erneuern willst.

Du brauchst die zweiteilige Variante mit 22,2 x 8 mm und 27,4 x 8 mm (wenn Du eine aktuelle Fanes hast), bei den "Älteren" brauchst Du jeweils oben und unten zweiteilig 22,2 x 8 mm ..... ich denke mal Meister Huber weiß aber auch schon bei Fanes und Vivid gut Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (13. November 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Da ich Dreher bin hab ich meins selbst gebaut



Ein Vorteilhafter Beruf


----------



## imun (13. November 2012)

Ich weiß


----------



## Mountainjo (15. November 2012)

die Huberbuchsen sind super und prÃ¤zise, kosten kaum mehr als die originalen ScheiÃdinger.
Das normale Werkzeug zum einpressen etc. ist nicht so gut wie das Werkzeug von Toxoholic.

Hatte fÃ¼r beide DÃ¤mpferaugen, 3x Ersatzlager und Werkzeug incl. Versand ca. 45,-â¬ gelÃ¶hnt.


----------



## schueffi (15. November 2012)

Ok klingt nach einem vernünftigen Preis.


----------



## Saddamchen (15. November 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Staubabdeckung hoch, (Motoren)Öl auf die Schaumstoffringe und dann sollte das erledigt sein. Meine 55 hat kein merkliches Losbrechmoment.


Besten Dank!
Jetzt funzt die Gabel wieder!


----------



## Atti86 (19. November 2012)

Was könnt ihr mir für eine Kettenführung empfehlen?

Ich habe das E2.0 mit SLX-3fach, umgebaut auf 2fach mit dem e*13 Turbocharger Bash.

Bisher hab ich den popeligen C.Guide dran, aber bei Treppen z.B. ist das Kettenschlagen so laut, dass es für Aussenstehende aussieht, als ob es sich gleich zerlegt :X
Kette flog aber bis jetzt nur einmal ab.

Noch verrichtet sie ihren Dienst aber es soll nach der Abnutzung was ordentliches dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (19. November 2012)

Nuja, ne andere Kefü wird das Problem nicht groß ändern. Wenn die Kette draufbleibt tut sie es doch, immerhin bewegt sie sich mit dem Hinterbau und gibt nicht die Kette frei bei tieferem Einfedern. Sollte es nur um Lautstärke gehen, wird wohl ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk sinniger sein, weil damit auch Schwingungen reduziert werde im losen Kettenteil.
www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601931


----------



## Atti86 (19. November 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Nuja, ne andere Kefü wird das Problem nicht groß ändern. Wenn die Kette draufbleibt tut sie es doch, immerhin bewegt sie sich mit dem Hinterbau und gibt nicht die Kette frei bei tieferem Einfedern. Sollte es nur um Lautstärke gehen, wird wohl ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk sinniger sein, weil damit auch Schwingungen reduziert werde im losen Kettenteil.
> www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601931



Ist mir erst aufgefallen, als ich im direkten Vergleich eine Fanes mit Truvativ X.Guide gefahren bin, das Schaltwerk ist ein x.7 und das war um Längen leiser.

Bzw anders angegangen, ich habe bisher vermutet, dass es an der KeFü liegt, alle schrauben hatte ich nachgeprüft.


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. November 2012)

Ja ok, welche Schaltwerke waren im Einsatz, sram und shimano haben am Schaltwerk unterschiedliche Überetzungsverhälnisse? Es ist doch relitiv simpel, Kefü deckt nur das vordere Drittel ab, die Kettengeräusche kommen aber nicht vom vorderen Antrieb.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. November 2012)

Die Sram Schaltwerke haben zudem einiges härtere Käfigfedern drin als die Shimanos...

Aber wirklich Ruhe bringt nur ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk + KeFü...

Ich bin übrigens recht begeistert von der C-Guide.
Machte an meinem Ghost Cagua ihre Arbeit wesentlich besser als die original verbaute e*thirteen Heim 3RS...

Wenn ich aber zu ner KeFü mit Rolle greifen würde, würd ich ganz subjektiv betrachtet, die e*thirteen TRS+ Dual nehmen.


----------



## hasardeur (23. November 2012)

Ich habe da mal 'ne Frage bzgl. Protektoren. Die könnte ich zwar auch in einem anderen Thread stellen, denke aber, dass die meisten hier die Fanes ähnlich nutzen. Wahrscheinlich könnt Ihr mir daher besser helfen.

Dieses Jahr bin ich von AM auf Enduro umgestiegen. Nächstes Jahr soll, vor allem zur Schulung der Fahrtechnik der eine oder andere Besuch im Bikepark dazu kommen. FF-Helm ist gekauft, Knie/Schienenbein-Protektoren habe ich auch, jetzt fehlt noch ein halbwegs vernünftiges Protektorenset für obenrum. Da ich nicht wirklich D/H mit Highspeed fahren will, sondern nur das, wozu die Fanes auch gedacht ist, reichen evtl. etwas leichtere Protektoren. Vom Skifahren her habe ich bereits eine Weste mit Rückenprotektor (die hier)
Frage: Reichen noch ein paar Ellenbogen-Protektoren oder gibt es weitere, sinnvolle Ergänzungen zu meinen vorhandenen Sachen? Wenn erforderlich, muss ich mir wohl doch eine komplette Protektorenweste kaufen. Bevorzugt wäre dann etwas weniger stark auftragendes, also so ein Full-Armor-Suit wäre mir zuviel. Wie gesagt, ich will nicht mit Höchsttempo über die D/H-Worlcup-Streken bügeln, sondern ein paar Freeride-Strecken, Northshores und Sprungbatterien mitnehmen. Außerdem soll das Zeug auch für die eine oder andere Freeride-Tour zu gebrauchen sein....etwas Luft am Körper ist ja auch nicht zu verachten, wenn man vllt. noch ein paar Hm kurbeln darf.


----------



## ollo (23. November 2012)

hält das meiste ab und lässt sich angenehm tragen .... 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-K...leshopping&utm_medium=preis&utm_campaign=feed

dazu die noch evtl.

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...103&tbnw=137&ei=7YmvUL_5DZHPsga-nIDgAQ&itbs=1


----------



## hasardeur (23. November 2012)

Danke Ollo! Gibt es auch ein Set ohne Rückenprotektor, denn den habe ich ja schon. Abnehmen kann man ihn bei der 661 EVO Pressure Suit, aber auch ohne kaufen?


----------



## Piefke (23. November 2012)

auch sehr angenehm zu tragen und mehr Schutz als die 661:
http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...mNpZD0xMjA4MzEwNjI5Mzkma2F0aWQ9MTM3&pnr=17343


----------



## PeterTheo (24. November 2012)

Mal wieder eine Frage zu LRS, kennt sich jemand mit 	Synatce W35 MX aus? Taugen die mit 32 Loch für die harte Gangart? Auf deren Seite steht bis Max. 120 kg, das ist in meinen Augen bei 105 kg nicht viel wenn ich´s auf ener DH Piste laufen lasse.

Was habt ihr für Enduro/Bikepark Einsätze an eurer Fanes verbaut? Ich suchcwas breites, stabiles, laute Nabe, für schwere Jungs.


----------



## Kharne (24. November 2012)

Gibts die schon? Sind groß angekündigt worden aber bis dato hab ich noch nix wirklich interessantes an Tests gelesen.

105 Kilo, Bikepark Vollgas mit ner Fanes? Wär da ein reiner Downhiller nicht direkt besser gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (24. November 2012)

ja, das macht es interessanter


----------



## ollo (25. November 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Mal wieder eine Frage zu LRS, kennt sich jemand mit 	Synatce W35 MX aus? Taugen die mit 32 Loch für die harte Gangart? Auf deren Seite steht bis Max. 120 kg, das ist in meinen Augen bei 105 kg nicht viel wenn ich´s auf ener DH Piste laufen lasse.
> 
> Was habt ihr für Enduro/Bikepark Einsätze an eurer Fanes verbaut? Ich suchcwas breites, stabiles, laute Nabe, für schwere Jungs.




taugen werden sie mit Sicherheit etwas, ob der Preis dafür Ok ist muß jeder selbst entscheiden....... und ein paar ausgelieferte soll es auch geben.... munkelt man 

Fahre einen DT 5.1 mit Hope Naben seit gut 5 Jahren, eigentlich kein DH LR Satz zu schmale Felge und eigentlich nur bis 110 Kg ich fahr sie halt............ Gewichtsbeschränkungen der Hersteller sind wegen der Produkthaftung angegeben (so zumindest die Aussage von Veltec)  und ein LR Satz der genau bei 120,1 Kg schlagartig in die Knie geht weil er nur bis 120 Freigegeben ist wird es auch nicht geben. Gerade bei Syntace würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Ich weiß nicht ob es in der Gewichtsklasse des LR Satzes etwas Gleichwertiges zur Zeit auf dem Markt gibt, alle anderen werden schwerer sein. Schau mal auf die Alutech Homepage bei den Laufrädern, da gibt es breit, Preiswert ....... dafür halt schwerer  ......... irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## Bonvivant (25. November 2012)

Ich fahre einen selbst gebauten LRS mit Hope Evo2, DT Revo Speichen und Spank Spike Evo Felgen mit knapp 30mm Maulweite, 32 Loch und 1950g Gewicht. Zwar kann ich mit meinen fahrfertigen 65kg nicht bei der Belastbarkeitsgrenze mitreden, aber ich bin vorher einen (ebenfalls selbst gebauten) LRS aus Tune King/Kong, Revo und ZTR Flow mit 1570g und 22.5mm Maulweite gefahren.

Mein Fazit aus dem direkten Vergleich: Es lohnt sich den dickeren zu fahren. Der leichtere hat zwar einwandfrei gehalten, aber die breitere Felge macht sich deutlich bemerkbar, weil das Kurvenverhalten viel "runder" ist. FÃ¼hrt aber zu KÃ¤mpfen mit dem minimal mÃ¶glichen Luftdruck zum Schutz vor DurchschlÃ¤gen. Das Gewicht wiederum macht sich nicht so oft bemerkbar. Beim schnellen Lenken und abrupten Beschleunigungen habe ich den Unterschied gemerkt, ansonsten ist das (physikalisch nachvollziehbar) wumpe.

Ergo: Hol Dir durchaus einen breiten stabilen LRS, ob Du 1000â¬ fÃ¼r den sicherlich wie bei Syntace gewohnt hervorragenden LRS ausgeben mÃ¶chtest, solltest nur Du (ggf. Deine Regierung ) entscheiden. Mein Tune/Flow LRS hat knapp Ã¼ber 600â¬ Material gekostet, der Hope/Spike ein bisschen unter 400â¬. Ich fahre den Hope/Spike als einzigen LRS fÃ¼r alles, mal mit Conti X-King Reifen, mal mit den groÃen Baronen...


----------



## PeterTheo (25. November 2012)

Ja über die Hope Naben habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht nur noch keinen passende Felge gefunden. Das Gewicht ist Nebensache. Ich Schau mir die spank Felgen  mal an. Hauptsache breit sollen sie sein. Wer baut euch die LRS aus den Einzelteilen?


----------



## Splash (25. November 2012)

Ich habe bisher 3 Laufradsätze bei German Lightness (Thomas) bauen lassen und der macht das absolut auf Spitzen-Niveau. Hope mit Spank Subrosa oder Spike Race halte ich für eine gute Wahl, idealerweise mit CX-Ray ...


----------



## Bonvivant (25. November 2012)

Naja, wenn Dir das Gewicht egal ist, dann schau Dir die Spank Stiffy an
Ich habe in der Spike die passenden Felgen gefunden. Wichtig ist bei Spank auf die Evo Version zu achten, die Vorgänger sollen technisch nicht besonders sein. Ich bau mir die LRS selbst.


----------



## valdus (25. November 2012)

Hey,

ich fahre Veltec DH Laufraeder im Park.
Bin damit voll zufrieden und mache mir bei dem Kurs auch keine Sorgen ums kaputt machen. Sind eben recht schwer knapp unter 2500g.
Im Park komme ich so mit dicken ITS Reifen auf ca. 17.5kg. 
Das Hinterrad fahre ich auch auf normalen Touren, da es mir eine von den SunRingle Felgen zerschossen hat.

Gruesse


----------



## PeterTheo (28. November 2012)

so, es werden wohl:
Hope - Pro 2 EVO
Spank - Spike 35 EVO
Sapim - CX-Ray

Oder auch Acros 75 / 75FR aber die kenne ich nicht einer von  euch?


----------



## Osti (28. November 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Oder auch Acros 75 / 75FR aber die kenne ich nicht einer von  euch?



habe ich auch am Fanes mit Sapim Laser/D-Light und ZTR Flow. Sind sehr gut verarbeitet und vom Gewicht auf Niveau der alten Hope Pro2 (1 Generation). Die neuen Hopes sind afaik etwas schwerer geworden. Freilauf ist um einiges leiser als bei Hope. Allerdings war/ist bei den Acros auch massig Fett drin 

bin sie erst einige Monate gefahren, aber sie machen einen echt guten Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (28. November 2012)

Habe meinen 911 3way gerade auf Track Mack Evo Felgen umgebaut und Race/Laser statt komplett Race, tubeless,werde aber nur 85-90kg Last drauf kriegen.

Innen sind das nun 28,5mm und das gewicht bewegt sich um 1,85kg.

speichenspannung ging auf der starken um 1000N und rechts auf um 660N, NMax für die Felge ist 1150N lt AS Auskunft.


----------



## ollo (28. November 2012)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> .....



hi,

was hat den Helmchen / Stefan an deinem Vivid verändert ??? wo ich es gerade sehe


----------



## hasardeur (28. November 2012)

schnellere Highspeed-Zugstufe und einen weicheren Druckstufenübergang für den Vivid von Stefan


----------



## imun (30. November 2012)

Die Intense sind sicher von der Bucht. Da hab ich meine auch her. Hab aber gleich 6 Stück genommen und Rabatt raushandeln können  
Ich habe aber die DH Worldcup 2Ply in 2.5. Und die sind echt geil


----------



## Atti86 (30. November 2012)

Sorry irgendwie verkommt der Bilder-Thread zum allgemeinen Fanes-Treff^^
genau die hab ich auch, hab mir die letzten 4 ergattern können, meinst also sind gut, hast du einen Verglecih zu HD?


----------



## hasardeur (30. November 2012)

(Fast) alles passt besser zum natürlichen Revier der Fanes, als der HD in PaceStar-Mischung. Ich habe den auf dem HR meines leichteren LRS, weil wenig Rollwiderstand......das ist aber auch der ganze Vorteil. Solange es trocken ist, funktioniert er einigermaßen....bei Nässe kannst Du ihn vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atti86 (30. November 2012)

Ok dann find ich es gut, dass es mein allererster Reifen ist 
Ich dachte schon, es liegt (ausschliesslich) an mir^^


----------



## arise (30. November 2012)

am besten den hr 2 mal aufziehen das sind welten


----------



## valdus (30. November 2012)

Ich fahre die Intense bis jetzt nur im Park.
Habe den DH FRO vorne und den Worldcup hinten, beide in 2,5 und bin auch bei matschigen Bedingungen sehr zufrieden damit.
Werde aber bald auch den DH v/h als Tourenreifen nutzen, dann aber in 2,35 und als Lite Version bin mal gespannt wie das ganze funktioniert.


----------



## Bonvivant (1. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, gut, dass die Diskussion raus aus der Galerie ist Aus Prinzip werde ich wegen des triple-compound, dass nach ein bisschen Fahren weg ist (sie könnten es first-third-compund nennen) keinen Schwalbe-Reifen loben und für objektive Auskünfte halte ich mich wiederum nicht kompetent genug. Aber mal so argumentiert: Beim King of Plose ist Max Schumann alle Tage - auch im CaiDom mit dem Hans Dampf gefahren und die Strecke war gelinde gesagt nass. So nass, dass die meisten mindestens vorne auf Schlammreifen gegangen sind.

Was ich also meine: Die Reifen sind nur so gut, wie der Fahrer. Eigentlich wäre es grad für die lernwilligen Amateure sinnvoll sogenannte Schrottreifen zu fahren. Zu besonderen Anlässen zu wechseln sorgt für einen schönen aha-Effekt Ich habe übrigens jetzt (wo die Strecken so weich sind) einen zur Hälfte abgefahrenen Schwalbe Nobby Nic drauf, bei dem die Mittelstollen auch noch gekürzt sind


----------



## imun (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich halte mich auch nicht für kompetent genug um Reifentester zu sein  
Hab die Intense vorher schon auf dem DH gefahren und war zufrieden mit ihnen. Als ich das Angebot in der Bucht gesehen hatte musste ich zwangsläufig zuschlagen. Hab von den 3 Satz einen verkauft und die anderen beiden reichen mir ne ganze Weile. Heute geht's in den Wald ne Flowline bauen


----------



## hasardeur (1. Dezember 2012)

Hatte der Max neue oder gebrauchte HD? War es PaceStar oder TrailStar? Ich meine irgendwo gesehen zu haben, dass wegen der Witterung Stollen rausgeschnitten wurden. Ist Schwalbe vielleicht sowas wie ein Sponsor? Alles Fragen, zu denen ich keine Antwort weiß. Ich bin auch kein MTB-Crack, Vertrauen in den Reifen ist aber gerade für weniger versierte Fahrer essentiell, um an die Grenzen zu gehen. Ein echter Crack fährt mir auch auf einem Smart Sam mit 2000km Laufleistung um die Ohren.
Ich kann nur meine Erfahrungene wiedergeben und die sind so, wie sie sind.


----------



## ollo (1. Dezember 2012)

da bleibt nur zu hoffen das aus den Reifen-Meinungen keine Schießwütige endlos Diskussion wird ........ wie gut das der "Gemeine" Alutech Fahrer eher ruhigerer Natur ist und nicht auf die Kacke haut das es bis an die Decke Spritzt  sondern eher den Gesunden Meinungsaustausch pflegt.... schön hier immer wieder 

Wie Bonvivant schon schreibt es gibt Fahrer die fahren einfach mit allem immer besser als alle anderen, man kann ihnen an die Hand geben was man will und der Hobbyrider kann sich nur noch wundern, kauft sich dann aber das Zeug was der Pro fährt um dann Festzustellen das es damit auch nicht wirklich viel besser läuft   

Meine Lieblingskombi zur Zeit ist der 2,3 Baron Vorne und der MK II in 2,2 hinten (der 2,4 brich zu Grenzwertig weg und man kann nur Raten ob er sich fängt oder ob mann sich was fängt...... der 2,2 verzahnt sich besser mit dem Untergrund) , ein schönes Enduro Pärchen die beiden "Dünnen" Reifen  . Demnächst Rubber Queen in  2,2 Hinten und wieder den 2,3 Baron vorne. Für den Park brauche ich persönlich keine 2,5 DH doppel Ply exo snakeskin rubbeldiekatz evostar Karkasse, da ich keine ausgemachte Hupfdohle bin und eher die Freeride/Endurostrecken bevorzuge ohne wildes Gedroppe und ob nun 2,3 oder 2,5 Baron, da fehlt mir für 5 mm mehr breite die Feinmotorik. Wobei ich immer wieder Amüsiert bin über die entsetzten Gesichter wenn ich mit den Trennscheiben auftauche und auch noch unten ankomme


----------



## imun (1. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> da bleibt nur zu hoffen das aus den Reifen-Meinungen keine Schießwütige endlos Diskussion wird ........ wie gut das der "Gemeine" Alutech Fahrer eher ruhigerer Natur ist und nicht auf die Kacke haut das es bis an die Decke Spritzt  sondern eher den Gesunden Meinungsaustausch pflegt.... schön hier immer wieder



Ganz meiner Meinung. Finde es auch immer wieder schön hier mitzugestalten  und in einem ruhigen Ton


----------



## Bonvivant (1. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Ganiscol (1. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> . Für den Park brauche ich persönlich keine 2,5 DH doppel Ply exo snakeskin rubbeldiekatz evostar Karkasse, da ich keine ausgemachte Hupfdohle bin und eher die Freeride/Endurostrecken bevorzuge ohne wildes Gedroppe und ob nun 2,3 oder 2,5 Baron, da fehlt mir für 5 mm mehr breite die Feinmotorik. Wobei ich immer wieder Amüsiert bin über die entsetzten Gesichter wenn ich mit den Trennscheiben auftauche und auch noch unten ankomme



Fährst du den kleinen Baron tubeless bzw hast es versucht? 

Ich habe kürzlich nochmal über den kleinen Baron für hinten nachgedacht, aber nichts gutes über den 2.3er und tubeless gelesen. Schon mein dicker Baron vorne war ein K(r)ampf.  Aber die Funktion des Gummis entschädigt für die Mühe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (2. Dezember 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Fährst du den kleinen Baron tubeless bzw hast es versucht?
> 
> Ich habe kürzlich nochmal über den kleinen Baron für hinten nachgedacht, aber nichts gutes über den 2.3er und tubeless gelesen. Schon mein dicker Baron vorne war ein K(r)ampf.  Aber die Funktion des Gummis entschädigt für die Mühe.




nein, ich bin ein Freund der schwarzen Schlangen /Schlauch...... nebenbei würde mir für Tubeless die Geduld fehlen


----------



## Ganiscol (2. Dezember 2012)

Ob Geduld nötig ist, hängt ja vom Reifen ab - eine gute tubeless Felge vorausgesetzt. 

Im Fall des dicken Baron hat sich der Aufwand aber gelohnt. Der kleine Baron hat ja, was man so liest, eine recht schlabbrige Karkasse die wirklich kaum dicht zu bekommen ist. 

Vielleicht mach ich hinten doch mal den grossen drauf...


----------



## ollo (2. Dezember 2012)

jetzt mal unabhängig vom Tubeless System, ...... stimmt das z.B. die MK II Protection Karkasse "Seiten" Steifer ist wie die vom Baron....... hat aber wiederum Vorteile, der MK als Hinterrad knickt auch bei geringeren Luftdrücken nicht so schnell weg und die etwas weicher Baron Karkasse schmiegt sich bei geringeren Luftdrücken besser um und an die Hindernisse = besser Gripp


----------



## Ganiscol (2. Dezember 2012)

Die Apex Karkasse (also die verstärkten Seiten) vom 2.5 Baron fühlt sich nicht weniger steif an als der MK2 Protection. Ich fahre den vorne mit 1-1.2bar auf der vergleichsweise schmalen Flow - da knickt nie was weg oder hüpft von der Felge. Bei dem geringen Druck lässt sich die Luffläche aber gut eindrücken und gript dementsprechend auch gut.

Der 2.3 Baron soll ja auch Apex sidewall haben - scheint aber schwer vorstellbar dass die beiden Ausführungen vergleichbar sind?

Der 2.4 MK2 Protection hinten ist auch recht steif, fahre den zwischen 1.5 und 1.8bar und weggeknickt ist er mir noch nicht. An dem stört mich eigentlich nur der Nullgrip wenns auch nur ein bisschen matschig wird - also beim Vortrieb. Falsches Profil eben.


----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Die Apex Karkasse (also die verstärkten Seiten) vom 2.5 Baron fühlt sich nicht weniger steif an als der MK2 Protection.



äh....was?

der Baron 2.5 ist ein Reifen mit doppelter Karkasse,
der MK II Protection nicht.
da fühlt sich nix gleich an!

Mountain King II Protection: 4 Lagen / total 240 tpi / Black Chili Compound
vs.
Der Baron 2.5: 6 Lagen / total 360 tpi / Apex / Black Chili Compound


----------



## Ganiscol (2. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> äh....was?



Lies es einfach nochmal wenn du es nicht verstanden hast.


----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2012)

das habe ich und war der Meinung, das du den Satz, sagen wir mal, unglücklich gestellt hast...

A fühlt sich nicht weniger steif als B an.
das impliziert, das man eigentlich A als weniger steif im Vergleich zu B sieht.


----------



## ollo (2. Dezember 2012)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Die Apex Karkasse (also die verstärkten Seiten) vom 2.5 Baron fühlt sich nicht weniger steif an als der MK2 Protection. Ich fahre den vorne mit 1-1.2bar auf der vergleichsweise schmalen Flow - da knickt nie was weg oder hüpft von der Felge. Bei dem geringen Druck lässt sich die Luffläche aber gut eindrücken und gript dementsprechend auch gut.
> 
> Der 2.3 Baron soll ja auch Apex sidewall haben - scheint aber schwer vorstellbar dass die beiden Ausführungen vergleichbar sind?
> 
> Der 2.4 MK2 Protection hinten ist auch recht steif, fahre den zwischen 1.5 und 1.8bar und weggeknickt ist er mir noch nicht. An dem stört mich eigentlich nur der Nullgrip wenns auch nur ein bisschen matschig wird - also beim Vortrieb. Falsches Profil eben.




der 2,4 ist nach der zweiten Fahrt an die Schuppenwand gewandert und nach einem letzten Versuch zurück zu Conti, wegen Stollenabriss. Den 2,2 empfinde ich als Gutmütiger im Grenzbereich und das Profil taugte auch was im Schnee und auch sonst empfinde ich es als Griffiger. Der 2,3 Baron fühlt sich eher nach 0 Apex an, kommt aber mit Bikepark über Gardasee Trails bis zum Wurzeldurchzogenen Harz mit allem klar und gibt ein sicheres Fahrgefühl am VR 

Für die Heimischen Touren mit dem Feinen Heidesand in dem man auch gerne mal einsinkt ist hingegen der 2,25 Ardent der Lieblingsreifen, zwar schwerer als ein Conti MK II läuft aber trotzdem besser, sogar der 2,4 Ardent ist absolut Tourentauglich und erlaubt eine straffere Gabelabstimmung da der Reifen selber einiges wegdämpft


----------



## Ganiscol (2. Dezember 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> das habe ich und war der Meinung, das du den Satz, sagen wir mal, unglücklich gestellt hast...
> 
> A fühlt sich nicht weniger steif als B an.
> das impliziert, das man eigentlich A als weniger steif im Vergleich zu B sieht.



Ok, es ist missverständlich wenn man Ollo's Post nicht in Betracht zieht. Aber er hat wahrscheinlich ohnehin vom 2.3er Baron gesprochen. 

Bleibt aber trotzdem zu sagen, dass der Mk2 Protection für einen Reifen dieses Gewichts sehr steif ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (2. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> der 2,4 ist nach der zweiten Fahrt an die Schuppenwand gewandert und nach einem letzten Versuch zurück zu Conti, wegen Stollenabriss. Den 2,2 empfinde ich als Gutmütiger im Grenzbereich und das Profil taugte auch was im Schnee und auch sonst empfinde ich es als Griffiger. Der 2,3 Baron fühlt sich eher nach 0 Apex an, kommt aber mit Bikepark über Gardasee Trails bis zum Wurzeldurchzogenen Harz mit allem klar und gibt ein sicheres Fahrgefühl am VR
> 
> Für die Heimischen Touren mit dem Feinen Heidesand in dem man auch gerne mal einsinkt ist hingegen der 2,25 Ardent der Lieblingsreifen, zwar schwerer als ein Conti MK II läuft aber trotzdem besser, sogar der 2,4 Ardent ist absolut Tourentauglich und erlaubt eine straffere Gabelabstimmung da der Reifen selber einiges wegdämpft



Was mal wieder zeigt, dass bei der Reifenwahl viele Faktoren reinspielen. Vom Geläuf über Felge, Drücke und (Fahrer)Gewicht bis hin zur persönlichen Präferenz, Fahrstil und Fähigkeiten. Und jede Kombination lässt einen Gummi anders erscheinen.

Mittlerweile frage ich deshalb nur noch ob ein Reifen Tubeless geht oder nach der Haltbarkeit und versuche den Rest dann selber durch Versuch herauszufinden. Denn zu jedem Reifen findet man x gegenteilige Meinungen.


----------



## PeterTheo (3. Dezember 2012)

was haltet ihr von folgendem LRS:

Jürgens MX36 + Sapim + Acros 75FR ?


----------



## KungFuChicken (3. Dezember 2012)

Für welchen Einsatzzweck? Sapim bietet außerdem auch mehrere Speichenmodelle an 

Die Felgen sind schwer, die Naben ebenfalls nicht die leichtesten. Als Tourensatz würde ich mir was anderes aufbauen.


----------



## PeterTheo (3. Dezember 2012)

Für Enduro, Freeride light, Park, ...
Evtl. reichen ja auch die MX 32 / FX32, ich ruf den Jü mal an

Aber was sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## KungFuChicken (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd mir für den Park einen eigenen LRS zulegen. Man reitet die Felgen im dort doch wesentlich schneller runter als im Toureneinsatz, und das dauernde Reifenwechseln ist meiner Meinung auch nervig. 

Ich hab die normalen .75 seit dieser Saison im Einsatz. Die Lager laufen noch ganz zufriedenstellend, den Zahnring des Freilauf hat es mir allerdings einmal zerissen. War laut Acros ein Materialfehler und wurde anstandslos und in Rekordzeit getauscht. Beim Kassettentausch muss man aufpassen, dass man den Freilauf nicht mit abzieht.


----------



## PeterTheo (3. Dezember 2012)

ok, sind die Naben laut? 
Zu den Felgen von Alutech weisst du nichts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KungFuChicken (3. Dezember 2012)

Die Naben sind wesentlich leiser und dezenter als beispielsweise eine Hope, aber doch deutlich hörbar. Ich find den Sound ganz nett, aber wenn man ein wirklich leise Nabe will, sind sie vielleicht nichts.

Zu den Alutech Felgen kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber bei fast 700g Gewicht werden sie wahrscheinlich schon was aushalten


----------



## PeterTheo (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde die Lauten Naben ganz gut. mal hören was der Jü so sagt.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Dezember 2012)

Acros ist weit weg von laut. Liegt evtl. auch an der riesigen Fettpackung. Mavic EX 729: 675g, 32-Loch, sau-stabil, 32mm!!! Maulweite innen. Habe ich als Satz mit Hope Pro2. Laut, schwer, robust. Bin ich auch schon Enduro-Touren mit > 1200 Hm und >55 km gefahren. Klappt auch


----------



## RolfK (3. Dezember 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Ich hab die normalen .75 seit dieser Saison im Einsatz. Die Lager laufen noch ganz zufriedenstellend, den Zahnring des Freilauf hat es mir allerdings einmal zerissen. War laut Acros ein Materialfehler und wurde anstandslos und in Rekordzeit getauscht. Beim Kassettentausch muss man aufpassen, dass man den Freilauf nicht mit abzieht.



Bei meinen hab ich seit ein paar Tagen leicht knarzende Geräusche, je stärker man tritt, desto intensiver. Könnte das der Zahnring sein?





PeterTheo schrieb:


> ok, sind die Naben laut?



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn_aX2RehXk&feature=plcp"]Acros Hub75FR Sound - YouTube[/nomedia] Ist zwar die FR, aber der Freilauf wird wohl der Gleiche sein.


----------



## ollo (3. Dezember 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von folgendem LRS:
> 
> Jürgens MX36 + Sapim + Acros 75FR ?



dann eher Hope Pro II (knatternaben) Alternativ DT 350 und diese Funworks Felgen mit 28 mm Innenweite. 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufraeder/Felgen/Fun-Works-Track-Mack-Evo-disc-black-26er::51536.html


----------



## KungFuChicken (3. Dezember 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Bei meinen hab ich seit ein paar Tagen leicht knarzende Geräusche, je stärker man tritt, desto intensiver. Könnte das der Zahnring sein?



Hat sich bei mir eigentlich nicht angekündigt. Auf einmal hat der Freilauf gestreikt und der nächste beherzte Tritt ging ins Leere.

Meine Achsen haben allerdings Geräusche gemacht. Seit ich die Steckverbindung leicht gefettet habe, ist allerdings Ruhe.


----------



## PeterTheo (3. Dezember 2012)

Hey ollo, warum?


----------



## ollo (4. Dezember 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Hey ollo, warum?



einfach so als Alternative zu breit, laut, schwer ..... halt breit, laut, etwas leichter 

Meine DT Naben haben auf den letzten knapp 20000 km solide Funktioniert und werden das auch noch die nächsten 20000 machen. Bisher mußte nichts erneuert werden an den Dingern. Die DT 240 sind zu Teuer und die 350er eher im guten Preis/ Leistung/ Gewichtsniveau ......ach ja und laut werden sie auch


----------



## PeterTheo (4. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mal, wie habt ihr euren Vivid air eingestellt? Bei der 170 mm konfig und 105 kg?
SAG, roter Knopf, 2,5er Inbus Knopf(beide von der Schildkröte aus gezählt), blauer Knopf (komplett auf das + gedreht und dann von da aus)

..weiß nicht wie die Knöpfe richtig heissen, die Zug- & Druckstufen bringe ich immer durcheinander, da die ich die Englischen Begriff immer wieder vergesse ;-)

Und wie pumpt man richtig die Luft in das Teil, das Video von RS auf Youtube verwirrt mich (mein Englisch ist mies)


----------



## RolfK (4. Dezember 2012)

Bei ebenfalls 105kg und 170'er Einstellung:

Druck hab ich 240psi für 30% SAG, Druckstufe hab ich auf Tour 5 Klicks drin und im Park ganz auf. Ending-Rebound hab ich auf 3 Klicks und Beginning auf 15 Klicks, jeweils von ganz schnell aus gezählt. Ist so nicht hyper sensibel, liegt aber bergab und im Park schön satt.

Beim Aufpumpen musst du zwischendurch den Hinterbau immer wieder einfedern, damit im Dämpfer beide Luftkammern den selben Druck bekommen. Nimm aber die Pumpe ab, bevor sie Schaden nimmt beim einfedern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (4. Dezember 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Bei ebenfalls 105kg und 170'er Einstellung:
> 
> Druck hab ich 240psi für 30% SAG, Druckstufe hab ich auf Tour 5 Klicks drin und im Park ganz auf. Ending-Rebound hab ich auf 3 Klicks und Beginning auf 15 Klicks, jeweils von ganz schnell aus gezählt. Ist so nicht hyper sensibel, liegt aber bergab und im Park schön satt.
> 
> Beim Aufpumpen musst du zwischendurch den Hinterbau immer wieder einfedern, damit im Dämpfer beide Luftkammern den selben Druck bekommen. Nimm aber die Pumpe ab, bevor sie Schaden nimmt beim einfedern.



ok du zählst andersrum bei den Zugstufen, die Druckstufe von wo aus gezählt?


----------



## RolfK (4. Dezember 2012)

5 Klicks in Richtung plus auf Tour, im Park ganz entgegen dem Pfeil


----------



## PeterTheo (4. Dezember 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> 5 Klicks in Richtung plus auf Tour, im Park ganz entgegen dem Pfeil



ok, probiere ich mal aus. 
Ist das Luft aufpumpen wirklich so wie auf dem Video von RS nötig?


----------



## RolfK (4. Dezember 2012)

Jepp


----------



## ollo (5. Dezember 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> ok, probiere ich mal aus.
> Ist das Luft aufpumpen wirklich so wie auf dem Video von RS nötig?



wenn Du eine Pumpe hast wie die von Topeak, dann kannst Du die Pumpe dran lassen. Bei der kannst Du das Ventil schließen ohne sie ganz ab zu nehmen. Trotzdem Vorsicht beim hantieren, nicht das bei Absteigen oder ähnlichem Pumpe samt Ventil abreißt 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3...ter-dxg-mit-manometer.html?lg=de&cr=EUR&cn=de

Blaue Knöpfe egal ob Dämpfer oder Gabel heißen zu 95% Low Speed Compression oder einfach nur Compression /Druckstufen Knopf/ Einsteller und Rote Knöpfe Rebound Stroke oder Beginning Stroke Rebound  oder einfach nur Zugstufen-Knopf/ Einsteller


----------



## hasardeur (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke, jeder hat so seine Vorlieben. Ich fahre z.B. gern schnelle Zugstufen, vorn und hinten. Gerade mit der zweistufigen Zugstufe des Vivivd Air kann man einen fast offenen Beginning Stroke fahren, ohne dass man vom Bock gekickt wird, wie das evtl. bei anderen Dämpfern der Fall ist.
Am besten Du entscheidest Dich erstmal für einen Ausgangspunkt. Sowohl bei Zug, als auch bei Druckstufe. Dann änderst Du zunächst die Einstellung, die Dich am meisten stört, solange, bis Du es als passend empfindest. Dann die nächste Einstellung, die Dich eben jetzt am meisten stört, bis Du Dein Wunschsetup hast, mit dem Du Dich sicher und wohl fühlst.
Die Druckstufe kann man während der Fahrt ja gut erreichen und daher auch von offen und komfortabel schnell mal etwas härter einstellen, um etwas mehr "Gegendruck" vom Fahrwerk zu bekommen, wenn nötig.
Noch ein Tipp: Der Zugstufenknopf des Vivid Air verdreckt sehr schnell, eigentlich das Gewinde, so dass man irgendwann nicht mehr den ganzen Einstellbereich zur Verfügung hat. Ich habe jetzt einfach mal das Gewinde von der offenen Seite abgeklebt, vorher Kriechöl rein und hoffe, dass es jetzt besser ist.

Gestern kam gerade meine Gabel von Helmchen zurück, dabei wareine Liste für die Protokollierung des Setups. So eine Liste kann man sich auch selbst schnell erstellen. Bisher war ich immer zu faul, werde aber jetzt mal Einstellfahrten machen und schön Protokoll führen. Man kann die Fanes sicher auch ohne diesen Aufwand sehr gut bewegen, aber jedem Tierschen sein Pläsierchen


----------



## fofiman (5. Dezember 2012)

Achtung, das ventil des Vivid Air ist aus Aluminium und reißt sehr schnell ab!
Wenn man das Ventil in Richtung Unterrohr montiert hat und die Pumpe (Topeak) beim einfedern drauf lässt kann das durchaus passieren (mir zumindest...)


----------



## PeterTheo (5. Dezember 2012)

ja, Danke Jungs, 

ich habe (mit einer vernünftigen Pumpe) passend Luft drauf gegeben und erstmal das das Vorgeschlagene Grundsetup 6-3-3 (von ganz zu) eingestellt. 
Das mit dem Protokoll ist eine gute Idee und bei jeder fahrt nur einen Knopf zu verstellen auch. Muss ich nur noch begreifen welchen Auswirkungen einjeder Knopf hat. 

Und ja, das Ventil könnte besser positioniert sein. 

So, nun erstmal fahren und testen, wobei die vorherige "falsche" Einstellung schon um Welten besser was als auf jedem bisher gefahrenen Bike.


----------



## sportritter80 (11. Dezember 2012)

Fanes Enduro bestellt *jucheh*
Liefertermin Februar

Will die Sram XX1 Gruppe dran verbauen, was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (11. Dezember 2012)

Schweineteuer, aber funktioniert SRAM typisch wahrscheinlich TOP.

Ganz nebenbei würds mich auch interessiern, aber dafür sind bei mir die Berge zu steil 
Glaube nicht, dass ich die Übersetzung so wählen kann, dass ich 22-24%ige Steigungen hochkomm die länger als 30m sind


----------



## Kharne (11. Dezember 2012)

FÃ¼r CC bestimmt Top, wenn man aber Topspeed und nen ganz kleinen Berggang braucht ist 
man mit Hammerschmidt oder 2*10 mit Bash und KeFÃ¼ wesentlich besser dran. Dazu kommen 
die horrenden bis vollkommen bescheuerten (Je nach Geschmack) Beschaffungs- und Ersatzteilpreise, 
Kette fÃ¼r ~70â¬, Kasette aus einem Block fÃ¼r 350, juchu!


----------



## Wurzelmann (11. Dezember 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ich denke, jeder hat so seine Vorlieben. Ich fahre z.B. gern schnelle Zugstufen, vorn und hinten. Gerade mit der zweistufigen Zugstufe des Vivivd Air kann man einen fast offenen Beginning Stroke fahren, ohne dass man vom Bock gekickt wird, wie das evtl. bei anderen Dämpfern der Fall ist.
> aber jedem Tierschen sein Pläsierchen



Oder man kann auch den Ending Stroke Rebound fast offen fahren und dafür den BSR zudrehen. Das ist auch sehr  und kickt nicht - wobei ich das noch besser testen muss. Aber wie Du schon sagtest ...



hasardeur schrieb:


> ... jedem Tierschen sein Pläsierchen


----------



## PeterTheo (12. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mal, nur so eine Idee und ob die Sinn macht weiss ich auch nicht. 

Könnte man den Vivid Air auch mit dem Piggy Bag nach unten zeigend einbauen?


----------



## hasardeur (12. Dezember 2012)

Und was ist der Vorteil? Du kommst schlechter an die Druckstufeneinstellung, das einzige Rädchen, an dem man auf Tour mal was verstellt.


----------



## Ghost.1 (12. Dezember 2012)

so wie hier: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/alutech-bikes-2010.html

besser schauts auf jeden fall aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (12. Dezember 2012)

Und ich käme besser an das Ventil (wegen der Wurstfinger). Aber geht das? Am blauen Rädchen stell ich beim fahren nicht rum.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Dezember 2012)

Du hast den Rahmen und den Dämpfer, probier es doch einfach mal aus. Luft raus und Komprimieren nicht vergessen, als Kollisionskontrolle.


----------



## PeterTheo (12. Dezember 2012)

Werd ich auch. Hätte gedacht es hat schon jemand probiert. Sonst würd ich mich hier fragen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja wurde schonmal probiert. Aber ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher wo es steht(NEUERS thread) und ist mir auch zu heikel da zu spekulieren, je nach Rahmengröße oder Wippen version gibts da Unterschiede, deswegen immer Kollisionskontrolle machen.


----------



## PeterTheo (12. Dezember 2012)

Ah ok. Danke!


----------



## ollo (13. Dezember 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Und ich käme besser an das Ventil (wegen der Wurstfinger). Aber geht das? Am blauen Rädchen stell ich beim fahren nicht rum.




das wäre auch eine Lösung RESET Modularer Winkeladapter ..... ich würde den Dämpfer so lassen, dann ist der Dämpferkolben nicht so unter Dreckbeschuss und als bewegliches Teil mit ordentlich Dreck drauf wird es mit der Zeit nicht besser für den Kolben 

http://www.reset-racing.de/


----------



## PeterTheo (13. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> das wäre auch eine Lösung RESET Modularer Winkeladapter ..... ich würde den Dämpfer so lassen, dann ist der Dämpferkolben nicht so unter Dreckbeschuss und als bewegliches Teil mit ordentlich Dreck drauf wird es mit der Zeit nicht besser für den Kolben
> 
> http://www.reset-racing.de/




Das Teil habe ich mir schon besorgt und gleich in den Müll getan, das war so undicht wie mein altes Hollandrad, nix für ungut. 

Aber  ich lass den Dämpfer so, gestriges Experiment ist aufgrund von Kollision mit Wippe gescheitert.


----------



## ollo (13. Dezember 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Das Teil habe ich mir schon besorgt und gleich in den Müll getan, das war so undicht wie mein altes Hollandrad, nix für ungut.
> 
> Aber  ich lass den Dämpfer so, gestriges Experiment ist aufgrund von Kollision mit Wippe gescheitert.




gut zu wissen .... und schwup schon von der Liste gestrichen


----------



## PeterTheo (13. Dezember 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> gut zu wissen .... und schwup schon von der Liste gestrichen



vielleicht war es aber auch nur ein Einzelfall.


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2012)

das denke ich auch...oder eben ein Bedienfehler.

was Reset baut, hat eigentlich immer Hand und Fuß

meine Magura-Pumpe hat nen Hebel, der wirkt ähnlich,
daher brauch ich so n Ding erstmal nicht.
Sonst hätte ich es schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe eine Air Port das Ding funktioniert. Das Andere nicht.


----------



## PeterTheo (18. Dezember 2012)

Wieder mal eine Frage: 

Passt in den Hinterbau eine RockShox Maxle Achse? Ich meine dies hier schonmal gelesen zu haben, finde es aber nicht wieder. 

nur welche Größe 135 mm oder 142 mm?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p97b5f1964e526e5e5617523078e5fe79/s/Rock-Shox-Maxle-Lite-HR-Steckachse-Durchgängig-schwarz-Mod-2013.html


----------



## KungFuChicken (18. Dezember 2012)

Maxle 135mm passt.


----------



## PeterTheo (18. Dezember 2012)

ok danke, was gibt denn dieses maß bei der achse an?


----------



## Dampfsti (18. Dezember 2012)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> ok danke, was gibt denn dieses maß bei der achse an?


 
Die Nabenbreite.

Haben die Kompletträder ausschließlich 135mm Nabenbreite...?

Ich hab meinen Rahmen mit 142mm Inlays bestellt


----------



## PeterTheo (19. Dezember 2012)

Dann müssten ja beide Achsen passen, da man in dem Rad ja beide breiten von Naben verbauen kann. Der Hinterbau ist ja immer gleich breit. 
Und die Inlays für 135 kann man auf 142 umbauen. 

Also die Bemassung der Achsen verwirrt.


----------



## KungFuChicken (19. Dezember 2012)

Eben, der Hinterbau ist immer gleich breit  Wenn man eine 142mm Achse verbaut, dann steht das Gewinde über. Irgendwo war hier auch einmal ein Foto zu finden.


----------



## PeterTheo (19. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, damit ist alles beantwortet. An das Gewinde hab ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Dschiehses (19. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute, 

da ich mal erwarte, dass hier die meisten Leute rumlaufen, die ne Marzocchi 55CR haben, stell ich meine Frage bzw. mein "Problem" mal hier:

Nach der letzten Tour (Samstag, ca. 5-6°C, Schneematsch) hab ich gesehen, dass auf den Standrohren teilweise aufgeschäumtes Öl vorhanden war. und auf den Abstreifern (bzw. der Dichtung des Tauchrohres) war auch zu sehen, dass dort übermäßig viel Öl war.
Ist das normal, ist einfach nur zu viel Öl in der Gabel, oder ist da irgendetwas kaputt? Fahre die Gabel seit September 2012, pi mal Daumen 1000km...

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (20. Dezember 2012)

ist bei der v2 ein shadow + schaltwerk dran oder nur das normale xt schaltwerk?

bin gerade am überlegen ob sich der aufpreis lohnt sich ne v2 zu holen nur wegen der xt, oder ob ich die v1 mit x9 nehmen soll ....

ist bestimmt wieder ne glaubenssache was besser ist, bin bis jetzt halt nur shimano gefahren


----------



## Hibbo (20. Dezember 2012)

Da meine Fanes V2 morgen ankommt habe ich mich mal etwas mit dem Thema Bashguard beschäftigt und verstehe die Logik des Blackspire Defender nicht ganz (ist ja der einzige erhältliche Bashguard für die FC-M785).

Die XT FC-M785 gibt es als 24t-38t oder 28t-40t Variante und den Bashguard von Blackspire kann ich in den beiden Varianten 36t oder 40t kaufen.

Warum zur Hölle sollte ich überhaupt einen 36t brauchen und wo zur Hölle ist die 38t Variante abgeblieben?????

Vielleicht bin ich ja zu blöd den Sinn dahinter zu verstehen......

(edit: ist eine 24t-38t und keine 26t-38t hatte mich verschrieben)


----------



## Kharne (20. Dezember 2012)

Verkauf die Kurbel, hol dir ne 3-fach XT und mach da ein 36er oder 38er Blatt und nen gescheiten Bahsguard drauf.

Oder willst du ernsthaft mit nem 26er oder gar 28er Blatt irgendwo den Berg rauf?  
Ausserdem bezweifel ich, dass der Defender dauerhaft hält.


----------



## Dschiehses (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab als kleinste Übersetzung 26-36, und die Trittfrequenz unterscheidet sich nicht großartig von der kleinsten Übersetzung einer 3x9 Gruppe (22-34). "Gemessen" an einer >20%-Rampe ...


----------



## Kharne (20. Dezember 2012)

26/36 fand ich auf 1000hm zu hart, mit 24/36 war das deutlich angenehmer


----------



## Hibbo (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke mal mit einer 2x10 24/38 werd ich klar kommen da ich bisher eine 2x9 22/36 gefahren bin. Nur das mit dem Bashguard ägert mich echt, werde dann wohl ein 36 kaufen damit der kleine drauf passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KungFuChicken (20. Dezember 2012)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Ich hab als kleinste Übersetzung 26-36, und die Trittfrequenz unterscheidet sich nicht großartig von der kleinsten Übersetzung einer 3x9 Gruppe (22-34). "Gemessen" an einer >20%-Rampe ...



Das ist, mit Verlaub, nicht wahr. 26-36 und auch 24-36 treten sich doch spürbar schwerer als 22-34 - kann man ja auch leicht überprüfen. Dies fällt vielleicht bei nur 100 Hm am Stück nicht auf, bei längeren, steilen Anstiegen jedoch sehr wohl.

24-36 ist für mich eine brauchbare Übersetzung, das 26er vorne war mir ebenfalls zu hart.

 @Hibbo: Was spricht gegen eine Kettenführung mit Taco?


----------



## Ropo123 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> ist bei der v2 ein shadow + schaltwerk dran oder nur das normale xt schaltwerk?
> 
> bin gerade am überlegen ob sich der aufpreis lohnt sich ne v2 zu holen nur wegen der xt, oder ob ich die v1 mit x9 nehmen soll ....
> 
> ist bestimmt wieder ne glaubenssache was besser ist, bin bis jetzt halt nur shimano gefahren


Es ist kein Shadow Schaltwerk verbaut.


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Dezember 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Eben, der Hinterbau ist immer gleich breit  Wenn man eine 142mm Achse verbaut, dann steht das Gewinde über. Irgendwo war hier auch einmal ein Foto zu finden.


 
Ja, is leider bei mir auch so...
werde da wohl mal mit der Drehbank ran müssen

Achso, war mir glatt entfallen dass man durch umdrehen der Inlays auch 135mm Achsbreite verbauen kann...


----------



## Hibbo (20. Dezember 2012)

@KungFuChicken: Ein Kettenblatt in der Wade ist sehr unangenehm was ich bisher so an Taco`s gesehen habe helfen die da nicht wirklich.


----------



## KungFuChicken (20. Dezember 2012)

Da hilft ein Taco natürlich nicht so gut wie ein Bash. Ich habe mir aber ehrlichgesagt noch nie das Kettenblatt ins Wadl gehaut und kenne glaube ich auch niemanden, der damit schon Probleme hatte. 

Man denkt aber sicher anders darüber, wenn man schon einmal das Vergnügen hatte 

 @Dampfsti: Bei 135mm sind einfach Abstandhalter auf beiden Seiten verbaut


----------



## Dschiehses (21. Dezember 2012)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Das ist, mit Verlaub, nicht wahr. 26-36 und auch 24-36 treten sich doch spürbar schwerer als 22-34 - kann man ja auch leicht überprüfen. Dies fällt vielleicht bei nur 100 Hm am Stück nicht auf, bei längeren, steilen Anstiegen jedoch sehr wohl.
> 
> 24-36 ist für mich eine brauchbare Übersetzung, das 26er vorne war mir ebenfalls zu hart.
> 
> @_Hibbo_: Was spricht gegen eine Kettenführung mit Taco?


Hm, die Rampe ist ca. 3 km lang und hat etwa 600Hm (Plattenweg vom Eckerstausee zum Brocken). Wir haben die Räder zwar nicht vertauscht, aber die Trittfrequenz und die Geschwindigkeit war ziemlich ähnlich.
(Im Übrigen geht die Fanes da besser hoch als mein altes CC-Bike...)


----------



## Hibbo (21. Dezember 2012)

Also ich finde so groß ist der Unterschied für mich nicht wenn ich von 2x9 auf 2x10 umsteige. Hier mal der Vergleich mit Übersetzungsverhältnissen.
*
22-36 bei 2x9*




*24-38 bei 2x10*


----------



## bansaiman (21. Dezember 2012)

Fährt einervon euch nen Manitou Dämpfer inner Fanes?
Könntet ihr bitte eure Erfahrungen schreiben, ob der dem Vivid in dem Rad ebenbürtig ist, was gefällt udn was eher nicht?

denn  nur die LS Druckstufe hat ja keinen so großen Bereich, ansonsten haben  mir die Dämpfe rin anderen Rädern immer exzellent gefallen. Aber bei der  Fanes dürft wegen der geringen Wipptendenz die Sache mit der LS  Druckstufe nicht viel ausmachen.

BItte um INfos!


----------



## CRYistian (21. Dezember 2012)

Also das mit dem Steuersatz hat sich erledigt....der passt nicht!


----------



## Birk (21. Dezember 2012)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Fährt einervon euch nen Manitou Dämpfer inner Fanes?
> Könntet ihr bitte eure Erfahrungen schreiben, ob der dem Vivid in dem Rad ebenbürtig ist, was gefällt udn was eher nicht?
> 
> denn  nur die LS Druckstufe hat ja keinen so großen Bereich, ansonsten haben  mir die Dämpfe rin anderen Rädern immer exzellent gefallen. Aber bei der  Fanes dürft wegen der geringen Wipptendenz die Sache mit der LS  Druckstufe nicht viel ausmachen.
> ...



Also ich fahre meins mit einem Manitou Evolver ISX-6. Hab allerdings keinen vergleich zu einem Vivid. 
Soweit bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Rahmen-Dämpfer Kombi. Man sollte nur darauf achten das man die Version mit großer Luftkammer nimmt (zu erkennen an dem silbernen Sicherungsring), sonst wird es schwierig den Federweg voll aus zu nutzen. 
Der durch die Einsteller regelbare Bereich ist relativ breit, bin weder bei der Druckstufe noch bei der Zugstufe irgendwo in der Nähe der Anschläge. 
Das Ansprechverhalten beim auf dem Sattel rum drücken ist vielleicht nicht ganz so toll wie bei anderen Dämpfern aber beim fahren merkt man davon nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschiehses (23. Dezember 2012)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> da ich mal erwarte, dass hier die meisten Leute rumlaufen, die ne Marzocchi 55CR haben, stell ich meine Frage bzw. mein "Problem" mal hier:
> 
> ...


Erstmal, die Frage scheint n bisschen untergegangen zu sein ... 

Zweitens: Gestern auf dem Weg zum Biken ist mir aufgefallen, dass am Hinterrad ne Speiche abgeschert ist ... (Sollte der Sun Ringlé Charger Comp LRS sein, der günstigste, der eben damals beim X7-Sondermodell dabei war) - Lohnt es sich, das reparieren zu lassen? Kann ich so erstmal weiter fahren? Früher oder später soll da eh ein stabilerer LRS drauf, aber im Moment fehlt mir dafür noch das Geld...

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## ollo (23. Dezember 2012)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Erstmal, die Frage scheint n bisschen untergegangen zu sein ...
> 
> Zweitens: Gestern auf dem Weg zum Biken ist mir aufgefallen, dass am Hinterrad ne Speiche abgeschert ist ... (Sollte der Sun Ringlé Charger Comp LRS sein, der günstigste, der eben damals beim X7-Sondermodell dabei war) - Lohnt es sich, das reparieren zu lassen? Kann ich so erstmal weiter fahren? Früher oder später soll da eh ein stabilerer LRS drauf, aber im Moment fehlt mir dafür noch das Geld...
> 
> ...




na klar lohnt es sich den reparieren zu lassen..... Mantel und Schlauch runter, Felgenband raus und zum Bikeschop (da wird er auch noch mal Nachzentriert)


----------



## Ghost.1 (23. Dezember 2012)

bekommt man eigentlich überall ersatzspeichen für die Expert?


----------



## hasardeur (23. Dezember 2012)

Originale Speichen nicht, aber welche mit passendem Maß bekommt man überall. Vielleicht hat sie nur nicht jeder Schrauber auf Lager...sind schließlich Straightpull un damit etwas seltener.


----------



## PeterTheo (6. Januar 2013)

Hat zwar nichts mit den Komponenten am Fanes zu tun, ist aber für mich eine Komponente zum biken. 

Kennt jemand einen Radhalter für einen Multivan mit langem Radstand, wo man nicht das Vorderrad ausbauen muss? Die Räder passen da locker rein, aber nur mit Bastelei für die Ladungssicherung. Da ich keine Lust mehr habe den Anhängerträger zu verwenden, müssen die Räder jetzt innen rein, ich finde aber leider nicht einen Halter für den Innenraum. 

Gibt es so etwas überhaupt?


----------



## hasardeur (6. Januar 2013)

Nimm doch normale Halter für Dachträger und montiere Sie auf einer stabilen Platte, z.B. einer Schaltafel. So mußt Du auch die Räder nicht weiter verzurren. Der Atera Giro AF könnte geeignet sein, wenn die Rahmenklemmung an das Unterrohr reicht. Ich würde jedoch immer eine Halterung mit Befestigung per Gabelausfallende bevorzugen. Das ist am raumsparensten (der Halter), hält und ist leicht zu bedienen. Die Vorderräder kann man immer gut verstauen und sind ratz-fatz ein-/ausgebaut.


----------



## PeterTheo (6. Januar 2013)

Platz habe ich satt, 6 Räder passen locker rein, ohne räder aus zubauen. daher such ich ja irgendeinen Halter


----------



## Kharne (6. Januar 2013)

Wir haben damals für unseren Hänger ne Bodenplatte aus gekreuzten Holz zusammengeschraubt 
und dadrauf die Schienen von Dachgepäckträgern montiert. Ging einwandfrei.


----------



## vorwaerts (6. Januar 2013)

Es gibt vorgefertigte Halter für einige spezielle Touran, evtl. lässt sich sowas finden/benutzen. Sollte der VW Händler im Teilekatalog haben.

Ist aber auch so ein Halter, bei dem das VR ausgebaut und separat eingespannt wird. 

Allerdings ist mir nicht bekannt - halte es aber für unwahrscheinlich - ob die VR Halter bzw. die Aufnahme dann für die Gabel auch z. B. für eine 15 oder 20 mm Achse geeignet ist. Trifft aber wohl alle Halter.

Wenn aber ein Multivan mit langem Radstand vorhanden ist, würde ich auch komplette Fahrradträger im Innenraum nehmen, so spart man sich das Auseinandernehmen  
Dazu würde ich auch, wie zuvor auch schon erwähnt, eine stabile Grundlage nehmen, die auch gut ins Auto passt (kann mir da OSB Platten auch gut vorstellen) und dann die normalen Dachträger draufschrauben, die zu Deinem Rad passen.

Bei langem Radstand m. E. zuviel aber nach persönlicher Erfahrung trotzdem gut: Der originale vierfach Träger für die Heckklappe des Multivans. 
Nachteil: Mit Rädern ist man deutlich über 2m hoch, eine Waschanlage ist damit schwer zu finden (ohne Räder drauf, natürlich), und geht nur bei Heckklappe, nicht bei Flügeltüren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (6. Januar 2013)

Also doch basteln. Danke euch.


----------



## Atti86 (28. Januar 2013)

Welche Tubeless-Ventile benutzt ihr für die Sunringle Charger Comp?
Meine NoTubes-Universalventile haben nach nicht mal einem halben Jahr den Geist aufgegeben.
Hat wer an den Sunringle Mavic UST oder DtSwiss vebraut?


----------



## hasardeur (28. Januar 2013)

NoTubes.....halten super.


----------



## boss74 (4. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Umwerfer für die Fanes. Ich will ne 2 fach Kurbel mit Bash montieren und Kettenführung. Wird der E Type Umwerfer direkt an den Rahmen geschraubt oder mit E-Type-Platte bei der Fanes?


----------



## Piefke (4. Februar 2013)

Der wird direkt an den Hinterbau geschraubt, also ohne Platte.


----------



## boss74 (4. Februar 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Der wird direkt an den Hinterbau geschraubt, also ohne Platte.



Ist das dann der Richtige?

Shimano XT Umwerfer FD-M785 2-fach E-Type


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (4. Februar 2013)

boss74 schrieb:


> Ist das dann der Richtige?
> 
> Shimano XT Umwerfer FD-M785 2-fach E-Type




der o.g. ist für 2x 10, fährst Du 2x 10 ?? (dann wäre er richtig)  Alternativ der hier für 2x 9

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...er-E-Type-FD-M665-E-Top-Swing-2--9-fach-.html

die Halteplatte kannst Du abschrauben und dann den Umwerfer direkt an die Kettenstrebe schrauben.


----------



## boss74 (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo Ollo,

ja fahre 2*10. Danke für die Antwort


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (4. Februar 2013)

Dann hänge ich mich mal mit einer Frage zum Umwerfer mit an.
Ich warte zwar noch auf den Rahmen, der Carbonstreben wegen, den ganzen anderen Kram hab ich aber schon hier liegen.
Umwerfer hab ich den XTR Umwerfer mit demontierten e-type Blech.
Schrauben hab ich leider keine orginalen. Was nimmt man da am besten?
Linsenkopfschrauben? Halten da 2 Aluschrauben oder eher Titan?
Kann mir da jemand von euch die Maße der Schrauben durchgeben?
Danke!


----------



## ollo (4. Februar 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Dann hänge ich mich mal mit einer Frage zum Umwerfer mit an.
> Ich warte zwar noch auf den Rahmen, der Carbonstreben wegen, den ganzen anderen Kram hab ich aber schon hier liegen.
> Umwerfer hab ich den XTR Umwerfer mit demontierten e-type Blech.
> Schrauben hab ich leider keine orginalen. Was nimmt man da am besten?
> ...



Hi 

Bisher waren die Befestigungsschrauben zu 99% beim Rahmen dabei. Ruf den Jürgen an und Frag nach, bevor Du dich auf die suche machst. Dann hast Du auch die Schrauben in passender Länge.  

Sonst sind es Imbus Linsenkopfschrauben in zwei unterschiedlichen längen ...... müßte M4 sein oder war es doch M3. 

Titan !!! ?? Alu !!! ??? halten bestimmt fragt sich nur wie lange ....... und so ein abgerissener Umwerfer verheddert im Kettenblatt mit hoch gezogener Kette und tiefer Schmarre in der Kettenstrebe .....manch einer findet es schick


----------



## juju752 (4. Februar 2013)

Hi, 
ich habe vor mir eine Fanes Enduro 3.0 der Austattungsvariante V.1 zu kaufen, habe jedoch noch ein paar Fragen zu der Konfiguration.
Bis dato habe ich es mir folgendermaßen vorgestellt:
-Vivid Air
-X9 Schaltgruppe
den Rest laut Austattungsvariante V.1.
Nur bei der Gabel bin ich mir extrem unsicher. Tendiere zu der MZ 55 CR. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser? Habe dazu recht wenig im Internet gefunden. Oder sollte ich lieber die zusätlichen 260.- für die Lyrik investieren. Einsatzzweck wären Touren mit Hometrails und ab und an Bikepark (Harz).
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 
Danke!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (4. Februar 2013)

Danke @ollo
Werde den Jü mal drauf ansprechen.
Sind doch aber minimum M4 Schrauben, der Größe der Löcher im Umwerfer nach,
Tippe ich sogar auf M5.


----------



## boss74 (4. Februar 2013)

juju752 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe vor mir eine Fanes Enduro 3.0 der Austattungsvariante V.1 zu kaufen, habe jedoch noch ein paar Fragen zu der Konfiguration.
> Bis dato habe ich es mir folgendermaßen vorgestellt:
> -Vivid Air
> ...



Es kommt darauf an welche Lyrik du nimmst. Welche würde es denn werden?


----------



## juju752 (5. Februar 2013)

boss74 schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an welche Lyrik du nimmst. Welche würde es denn werden?


Würde die hier sein:                                  RockShox Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir Federgabel 170mm tapered


----------



## Ghost.1 (5. Februar 2013)

vor der gabel frage stand ich letztens auch, hab mich für die lyrik entschieden da du:
1. alle ersatzteile ohne probleme bekommst
2. sie leicht auf coil oder u-turn umbauen kannst
3. sie mir besser befällt 
4. es gibt sogar von rs anleitungen zum selber warten der gabel


----------



## hasardeur (5. Februar 2013)

Das sind genau die Fragen, die Du Dir stellen mußt. Es gibt hier auch schon ellenlange Diskussionen bzgl. RS vs. MZ in der Fanes. Willst Du super sensibles Ansprechen und eine relativ leichte Coil-Gabel, nimm die Zocchi, rechne aber mit etwas komplizierterem Service. Willst Du eine flexibel umbaubare, leicht tunebare Gabel mit super Service- und Ersatzteil-Angebot, nimm die Lyrik. Dafür musst Du dann aber die Nachteile einer Luftgabel in Kauf nehmen, auch wenn Tuning diese lindern kann. Als Coil ist die Lyrik dann wieder schwerer als die Zocchi mit Titan-Feder. Ich hatte mich für die Lyrik entschieden, sie Helmchen-tunen lassen und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich mich entscheiden würde, hätte ich erneut die Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (5. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Das sind genau die Fragen, die Du Dir stellen mußt. Es gibt hier auch schon ellenlange Diskussionen bzgl. RS vs. MZ in der Fanes. Willst Du super sensibles Ansprechen und eine relativ leichte Coil-Gabel, nimm die Zocchi, rechne aber mit etwas komplizierterem Service. Willst Du eine flexibel umbaubare, leicht tunebare Gabel mit super Service- und Ersatzteil-Angebot, nimm die Lyrik. Dafür musst Du dann aber die Nachteile einer Luftgabel in Kauf nehmen, auch wenn Tuning diese lindern kann. Als Coil ist die Lyrik dann wieder schwerer als die Zocchi mit Titan-Feder. Ich hatte mich für die Lyrik entschieden, sie Helmchen-tunen lassen und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich mich entscheiden würde, hätte ich erneut die Wahl.


Hi hasardeur, 
bei meiner Auswahl handelt es sich um die einfache Marzocchi 55CR tapered, 170mm Federweg (nicht um die Marzocchi 55RC3 Ti 170mm Federweg, tapered) und die RS Lyrik. Kannst du auch was zu der einfacheren Marzocchi sagen?


----------



## hasardeur (5. Februar 2013)

Habe gerade nochmal in der Gewichte-DB gestöbert. die Lyrik Coil ist sogar etwas schwerer als die CR. 
Vom Federungsverhalten ist die 55CR der Lyrik SoloAir sicher noch immer überlegen. Eine Lyrik Coil mit RC2DH-Kartusche sticht dann sicher wieder aufgrund der Einstellbarkeit. Allerdings ist fraglich, ob das wirklich jeder braucht.
Was kann man noch sagen: Die Standrohreinheit der Zocchi kostet etwa die Hälfte der Lyrik-CSU. Wenn das Teil also mal bei einem Einschlag kaputt geht, gibt es weniger Tränen.
Wenn man zusammen rechnet, dass Du 260 bei der 55CR gegenüber Lyrik sparst, in die Lyrik evtl. noch ein Tuning (ca. 130) sowie einen Umbau auf Coil (ca. 80) investierst, würde sich wahrscheinlich die Zocchi eher rechnen. Bei Nichtgefallen verkloppst Du die im Bikemarkt und legst vielleicht 250-300 für eine neue Lyrik drauf (gibt es im Netz schon ab 670). Am Ende wird es also im schlimmsten Fall eine finanzielle Null-Nummer mit jeder Menge Erfahrung. Kommt aber letztlich drauf an, wozu Du bereit bist.


----------



## Ghost.1 (5. Februar 2013)

sag mal was wird beim tuning der lyrik verändert? und was ist danach besser als vorher?


----------



## boss74 (5. Februar 2013)

juju752 schrieb:


> Würde die hier sein:                                  RockShox Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir Federgabel 170mm tapered



Wenn ich es richtig weiss, kannst du bei der Lyrik Zugstufe,High und Lowspeeddruckstufe einstellen. Bei der Marzocchi nur Zug und Druckstufe ohne bei High und Lowspeed zu unterscheiden. Zudem wiegt die Marzocchi ein wenig mehr. 

Ich würde die Lyric nehmen, ist aber auch ein wenig geschmackssache


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. Februar 2013)

Die preiswerte Zocchi 55 cr ist aber ein Luftgabel.
Weiter oben sprach jemand davon sie sei eine Coil.
Das Gewicht von unter 2300g geht doch in Ordnung.
Ich würde sie zuerst mal ausprobieren, kannst sie immer noch gegen was anderes tauschen.
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, daß die ganz in Ordnung geht.


----------



## boss74 (5. Februar 2013)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Die preiswerte Zocchi 55 cr ist aber ein Luftgabel.
> Weiter oben sprach jemand davon sie sei eine Coil.
> Das Gewicht von unter 2300g geht doch in Ordnung.
> Ich würde sie zuerst mal ausprobieren, kannst sie immer noch gegen was anderes tauschen.
> Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, daß die ganz in Ordnung geht.



Das sind beides Luftgabeln, aber die Lyrik mit mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten bei der Druckstufe


----------



## hasardeur (5. Februar 2013)

Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Lyrik SoloAir und 55CR ist marginal (laut Gewichts-DB ca. 100g). Davon würde ich es nicht abhängig machen. Und ob nun wirklich jeder eine High/Low- Druckstufe benötigt, ist fraglich.



Ghost.1 schrieb:


> sag mal was wird beim tuning der lyrik verändert? und was ist danach besser als vorher?



Es ist ein Midvalve-Tune. Dabei wird auf der Zugstufenrückseite ein Shimstack angebracht oder geändert. Das wiederum unterstützt die Lowspeed-Druckstufe. Hier ist das super erklärt (leider in Englisch). Außerdem: Austausch aller Flüssigkeiten und Schmierstoffe durch höherwertige Alternativen, natürlich normaler Service (Dichtungen & Co.). 
Vom Verhalten her (nach meinem Empfinden): Die Gabel sackt an Stufen nicht so schnell weg, spricht sauberer an, wirkt weniger prellig und folgt dem Untergrund einfach viel besser. Je schneller man unterwegs ist, umso besser wird das Teil, was viel Vertrauen bringt. Damit kommt sie dem VividAir einfach viel näher. Vorher lagen zwischen Gabel und Heck einfach Welten (zugunsten des Hecks). Ich fuhr die Gabel nach dem Tune erst mit fast geschlossener Zugstufe und diese war gefühlt noch immer schneller, als eine fast offene vorher. Jetzt fahre ich mittlerweile eine weit geöffnete Zugstufe (4 Klicks geschlossen), damit der Rebound stärker ist. So kann ich die Fanes besser ziehen. Trotzdem kickt die Front nicht.


----------



## Dschiehses (5. Februar 2013)

Also, angefangen hab ich in der Fanes auch mit der 55CR. War anfangs wirklich okay, wobei ich wenig Vergleichsmöglichkeiten bzw. Ahnung! hatte. Allerdings war die Lyrik Solo Air RC2DH vom ansprechen her "weicher".

Allerdings haben sich nach 3 Monaten bei der 55 die Führungsbuchsen verabschiedet, erst war ein leichtes Spiel festzustellen (z.B. beim Bremsen hat die Gabel das ganze Rad zum vibrieren gebracht). Am Ende jetzt war das Spiel der Standrohre im Casting sogar SICHTBAR. Jetzt wird sie zu Cosmic geschickt, repariert (sollte ja auf Kulanz laufen) und dann verkauf ich sie.

Als Ersatz hab ich mir jetzt eine 2011er Totem Solo Air RC2DH mit Floodgate gebraucht im Bikemarkt gekauft. Und naja, vom Ansprechen sind das - finde ich - Welten. Man merkt zwar, dass die Gabel schwerer ist und man für Sprünge mehr ziehen muss, aber die Gabel bügelt alles weitaus besser weg und hat ein geringeres Losbrechmoment. 

Alles in allem, so ganz überzeugt hat mich die 55CR nicht. mal sehen, wie sich die Totem im Langzeittest schlägt. Hab ja auch schon gelesen, dass die Solo Air noch schlecht sein soll im Vergleich zur Coil, aber im Moment bin ich mit der Solo Air noch vollkommen zufrieden. Umbauen kann ich im Notfall ja immer noch, aber dann würde die Schüssel ja noch schwerer werden (bin ja jetzt schon bei 16,++ kg, gefühlt knapp vor 17...)

Hoffe, dass euch meine Meinung weiterhilft.


----------



## Piefke (5. Februar 2013)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Als Ersatz hab ich mir jetzt eine 2011er Totem Solo Air RC2DH mit Floodgate gebraucht im Bikemarkt gekauft. Und naja, vom Ansprechen sind das - finde ich - Welten. Man merkt zwar, dass die Gabel schwerer ist und man für Sprünge mehr ziehen muss, aber die Gabel bügelt alles weitaus besser weg und hat ein geringeres Losbrechmoment.


Dann muss die 55 CR ja grottenschlecht sein.
Ich bin bei der Fanes von einer Totem Solo Air auf eine 55 RC3EVO ti umgestiegen und das waren - finde ich - auch Welten im Ansprechverhalten, zugunsten der 55. Sie spricht deutlich sensibler an und steht drotzdem höher im FW als die Totem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dschiehses (5. Februar 2013)

Naja, ich bin wirklich noch Anfänger, was Fahrwerksabstimmung angeht. die Hi- und Low-speed Druckstufe und die Zugstufe überfordern mich im Moment noch. Die 55 RC3EVO ti hab ich natürlich noch nicht getestet... Ich kenne als Vergleich nur meine Totem, die Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air von einem Kumpel (Atti86), und meine 55. Und ich würde die Gabeln auch in eben jener Reihenfolge einordnen...


----------



## juju752 (6. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die informativen Antworten auf meine Frage.  @Dschiehses: Nach deiner Erfahrung ist dann wohl eher von der MZ 55 CR abzuraten. Werde mich dann für die Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air entscheiden. Habe keine Lust mitten in der Saison ohne funktionierende Gabel dazustehen.


----------



## boss74 (7. Februar 2013)

juju752 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die informativen Antworten auf meine Frage.  @Dschiehses: Nach deiner Erfahrung ist dann wohl eher von der MZ 55 CR abzuraten. Werde mich dann für die Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air entscheiden. Habe keine Lust mitten in der Saison ohne funktionierende Gabel dazustehen.



Ich habe gestern mit einem Kumpel gesprochen der genau die Lyrik fährt und er ist super zufrieden seit 1 Jahr und hatte noch keinen Ärger. Bestellst du die Gabel bei Alutech gleich mit?


----------



## juju752 (7. Februar 2013)

Ja werde die Fanes EN 3.0 V.1 gleich mit der Lyrik bestellen.
Konfiguration:
-RockShox Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir Federgabel 170mm (hoffe die gibt es auch in schwarz)
-RockShox Vivid Air R2C Dämpfer Tune M 216x63,5mm
-SRAM X9 Schaltgruppe 2x10-fach
-                                 Avid Scheibenbremsensatz Elixir 7 Carbon grau 200/180mm
-Sun Ringlé Charger Comp Laufradsatz 26" schwarz (wird später gegen neuen LRS ersetzt)
Ergibt einen stolzen Preis von  2.789,60 Eu.
FRAGE: Lohnt es sich die 49 Eu Aufpreis für die Avid Elixir 9 zu zahlen? Oder lieber auf lange Sicht eine andere Bremse? (Wiege mit Ausrüstung so um die 88kg)


----------



## Ghost.1 (7. Februar 2013)

hört sich ziemlich nach meiner fanes an, hab alles so genommen plus x9 bremse und lasurfarbe


----------



## juju752 (7. Februar 2013)

@Ghost.1: Hast du ne ungefähre Vorstellung was dein Bike wiegt? Und welche Größe hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (7. Februar 2013)

hab größe M

gewicht kann ich dir nur sicher sagen es wiegt unter 15 kg, aber wieviel genau... kp hab keine waage

das gewicht ist mir eigentlich auch net so wichtig, die funktion dagegen wichtiger


----------



## User85319 (7. Februar 2013)

Tach Leute 

Also ich hab folgendes "Problem":

Ich würd meine Fanes EN *2.0* (Achtung "alte" Geo) gern bissl tunen, sprich den LW flacher.
Hierbei soll der Sitzwinkel jedoch mindestens gleich steil sowie das Tretlager gleich hoch/tief bleiben. Gerne darf das Tretlager aber auch 5-10mm hoch kommen, da es mir in der Realität standardmäßig schon fast zu tief ist.

Habe mir deshalb folgende Gedanken gemacht:
LW mit 170er Gabel standardmäßig 66,5°, Sitzwinkel 74°.
Nun verbaue ich einen -2° Works Components Steuersatz mit ec44-zs56, sprich der LW geht auf ca 64,5°, das Tretlager senkt sich aber dementsprechend auch ab/Sitzwinkel wird steiler.
Um dem entgegenzuwirken stelle ich den Chip auf die Uphill Position,
dh LW +0,85° auf jetzt 65,35°, Tretlager geht wieder um +11mm hoch.
Allerdings wird auch der Sitzwinkel um +0,85° steiler, dh er dürfte jetzt bei ca 75° liegen.

Meint ihr das haut so hin oder mache ich einen Denkfehler? Arbeitet der Hinterbau in der Uphill-Posi evtl straffer?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## ollo (7. Februar 2013)

@Metallfranke

laut Jü hat die Fanes in der Uphillposition 165 mm wirkt aber etwas straffer (identisch wie in der 160 mm Position)  wie die 170 mm Position. 

Die einzelnen Positionen 160 /170 mit identischem Luftdruck sind vom SAG sehr unterschiedlich. 160mm mit 13 Bar bei mir 30% und in der 170 mm Position 40-45%. Für 30% brauche ich schon 15-16bar in der 170er und heißt im umkehrschluß, bei 160 mm Einstellung weniger Druck und schon ist der Plüsch da


----------



## hasardeur (10. Februar 2013)

Ich habe die Schnauze voll von den GXP-Lagern. Erst wandert dieser besch... Saubschutzring auf der Antriebsseite nach ca. 2 Monaten immer aus dem Lager und jetzt ist auch noch das Lager selbst im Eimer. Was soll so ein Schrott? Ich überlege jetzt, entweder Shimano-Lager mit Aerozine-Adapter zu verbauen oder eben ein Token-Lager mit Adapter. Habt Ihr schon Erfahrungen mit den Token-Lagern? Taugen die was? Hope und Reverse sind mir einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Februar 2013)

Also rein Qualitativ sieht das Token Lager (Hollowtech II), dass ich vorgestern in mein CT geschraubt hab schon nicht schlecht aus.

Ist allerdings mit 108g zu 95g ganze 13Gramm schwerer als das originale SLX Lager.
Hat aber größere Lager drin als das Shimano und vernünftige Dichtringe auf den Aussenseiten selbiger.

Wird sich zeigen wie sichs so macht...
Laufen tuts auf jeden Fall schön leicht.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Februar 2013)

Die 13g mehr sind mir egal. Ich schmier da eh jede Menge Fett rein ;D

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, ist es einen Versuch wert. Werde es also mal bestellen. News dann von mir in ca. 2 Monaten ;-)


----------



## Hoshigo (15. Februar 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Fanes Enduro bestellt *jucheh*
> Liefertermin Februar
> 
> Will die Sram XX1 Gruppe dran verbauen, was haltet Ihr davon?



Hi sportritter80,

was ist denn aus deinem Projekt Fanes XX1 geworden? Schon alles montiert und getestet?
Baue mir auch gerade eine Fanes auf und stehe vor der Frage XX1 mit top Gewicht und 1A Style vs. X0 2fach unkompliziert und in jeder Umgebung ohne Umbau fahrbar...

Gruß
Hoshi


----------



## sportritter80 (15. Februar 2013)

also die XX1 Kassette wurde erfolgreich auf den neuen Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro II Evo Naben montiert (Tausch des Freilaufs war easy und quasi werkzeuglos).

Will aber heißen: es gibt noch kein Bike, das wartet noch auf die Marzochi Gabel (Komplettbike). Haben wohl wieder Lieferschwierigkeiten (==> Anfang März).

Bin etwas genervt, vor allem wegen dem schönen Bastelwetter draußen.


----------



## basti1985 (15. Februar 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> also die XX1 Kassette wurde erfolgreich auf den neuen Laufradsatz mit Hope Pro II Evo Naben montiert (Tausch des Freilaufs war easy und quasi werkzeuglos).
> 
> Will aber heißen: es gibt noch kein Bike, das wartet noch auf die Marzochi Gabel (Komplettbike). Haben wohl wieder Lieferschwierigkeiten (==> Anfang März).
> 
> Bin etwas genervt, vor allem wegen dem schönen Bastelwetter draußen.


 

nicht schon wieder später


----------



## Masberg (15. Februar 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Will aber heißen: es gibt noch kein Bike, das wartet noch auf die Marzochi Gabel (Komplettbike). Haben wohl wieder Lieferschwierigkeiten (==> Anfang März).



 sagt wer?????    
Und warum "wieder"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fofiman (15. Februar 2013)

...bis Mai wird das schon


----------



## TheMrJustus (16. Februar 2013)

Mal ein anderes Thema: Was fahrt ihr für (Flat)Pedale? Ich suche welche nicht allzu weit über 50/60 tacken... Hat da eventuell jemand ne gute Idee?


----------



## Kharne (16. Februar 2013)

Saint, Spacer unter den Pins raus und du hast mehr als genug Grip


----------



## zec (16. Februar 2013)

Wenn du es halbwegs leicht haben willst, kann ich die hier empfehlen -> http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=129

Gibts umgelabelt auch von anderen Firmen (Nukeproof, Moshcore, ...).


----------



## hasardeur (16. Februar 2013)

Sub4CroMo von Blackspire. Passen auch bei meinen fetten Wanderboots in GrÃ¶Ãe 46 noch. Ansonsten sind die Wellgo MG1 mit Stahlachse immer ein guter Tip, wenn es nicht farbig werden soll. FÃ¼r beide Pedale gibt es alle Ersatzteile. Beide gibt es auch mit leichter Titan-Achse, dann aber deutlich Ã¼ber 100â¬.


----------



## Dampfsti (16. Februar 2013)

Ich hab einmal NC-17 Sudpin III Spro (380g) und am HT die Reverse Escape (400g)...
Kosten beide um die 75 Flocken sinds aber meiner Meinung nach wert.

Vorallem kann ich Pedale mit Madenschrauben als Pins nicht ausstehen, da die entweder rausreißen, vergriesgnaddlen oder verloren gehen.

Irgendwie hab ich keine Pedale gefunden die meinen Vorstellungen entsprochen haben (unter 400g, vernünftige Pins sowie Lagerung) und dazu noch günstiger als diese beiden waren.
Luft nach oben ist immer vorhanden


----------



## TheMrJustus (16. Februar 2013)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten! Hab mir jetzt die Superstar pedale von zec bestellt, da ich mich schon ein wenig in die baugleichen aber teureren Nukeproofs verguckt habe


----------



## Piefke (16. Februar 2013)

Im direkten Vergleich finde ich die Sixpack Icon besser (mehr Grip, haltbarer) als die NC-17 Sudpin III Spro, obwohl die nicht schlecht sind.


----------



## Ghost.1 (16. Februar 2013)

ich will die lyrik auf coil umbauen, was denkt ihr ist besser? ist eine 170mm rc2dh, die 170mm sollen natürlich bleiben

1. u-turn mit adapter auf 170mm
2. einfach nur coil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (16. Februar 2013)

Brauchst du die Absenkung? Nein? -> Coil, sonst uTurn


----------



## Ghost.1 (16. Februar 2013)

ja das ist mir schon klar, aber ist da ein unterschied von der performance zu den beiden?

den wenn nicht hätte man doch ne absenkung für sogar weniger geld aber mit der gleichen performance


----------



## tobsinger (16. Februar 2013)

der umbau auf uturn ist günstiger, als auf coil. das verstehe wer will ist aber so.

die performance ist wohl diesselbe aber wenn ich die uturn funktion quasi umsonst bekomme, was spricht dagegen? Ich brauche sie nicht wirklich aber man kann ja auf langen anstiegen davon profitieren durch die absenkung mit steileren winkeln zu fahren und so der dämpfer nicht so tief einsackt.
und bei coil geht es ja nicht auf die performance wie bei air.


----------



## zec (16. Februar 2013)

Nur Coil ist ein Stückerl leichter als mit U-Turn - falls das Gewicht für dich relevant ist. Meine auf Coil umgebaute 170mm RC2DH wiegt (mit weicher, gelber Feder, Maxle und Kralle) 2324g.
Eine Absenkmöglichkeit habe ich an der Fanes übrigens noch nie vermisst. Und ich fahre regelmäßig Touren mit 1000hm am Stück bergauf.


----------



## Ghost.1 (16. Februar 2013)

ich glaub coil ist gerad mal 50g leichter oder?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (16. Februar 2013)

Können auch an die 100g sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zec (16. Februar 2013)

In der Fotogalerie unter "Teile auf der Waage" gibt es einige mit U-Turn und die sind alle schwerer, und nicht nur 50g: 
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6135/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-rc2-dh-u-turn-coil

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-441/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-u-turn

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1204/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-u-turn

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-20/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-160mm-u-turn-coil


----------



## Ghost.1 (16. Februar 2013)

hm also wenn ich die hier vergleiche sind es nicht mal 50g unterschied, beides rc2dh und bj 2011 und 2013, da hat sich aber ja nichts geändert

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1205/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-coil-rc2-dh

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6135/rock-shox-federgabel-lyrik-rc2-dh-u-turn-coil


----------



## zec (16. Februar 2013)

Naja, schau genau: Beim Link mit U-Turn weiß man nicht, ob die Achse dabei war. Wobei, ich schon denke, dass es mit Achse ist.
ABER: Die Schaftlänge ist unterschiedlich: Die mit U-Turn hat einen 205er Schaft und die mit nur Coil einen 265er Schaft. Habe zu Hause noch die 65mm Gabelschaft liegen, die ich bei meiner Lyrik abgesägt habe und das Stück wiegt 31g.
Hängt aber wohl auch viel mit der gebrauchten Federhärte zusammen: Die härteren Federn wiegen mehr. Möglich also, dass die Gewichtsunterschiede bei weichen Federn noch höher sind.


----------



## tobsinger (17. Februar 2013)

who cares..?! da gehst'de vor'm biken pissen und schon bist'de wieder im grünen bereich.


----------



## zec (17. Februar 2013)

Na siehst - gehen wir beide vor dem Biken pissen bleibt der Gewichtsvorteil trotzdem erhalten ;-) .


----------



## Dampfsti (17. Februar 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> who cares..?! da gehst'de vor'm biken pissen und schon bist'de wieder im grünen bereich.




Jeah
Völlig vernünftige Einstellung.

Aber jedem das Seine, ein bisschen schaut ja jeder aufs Gewicht.
Allerdings ists zu 99,8% der Fälle eh wurscht ob die Kiste 500g leichter ist...

Man merkts halt am EGO...

Aber trotzdem ganz interessant anzusehen was denn mit *mehr* oder _weniger_ großem Aufwand machbar ist.


----------



## ollo (17. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Na siehst - gehen wir beide vor dem Biken pissen bleibt der Gewichtsvorteil trotzdem erhalten ;-) .



na dann muß einer von euch noch kotzen nach dem Pissen und schon steht es wieder 1:0


----------



## Ghost.1 (17. Februar 2013)

naja eigentlich ging es mir auch eher darum was besser ist, und nicht umbedingt paar gram leichter

hätte ja sein können das die u-turn feder etwas anders anspricht, bzw sich verhält, da die feder ja unterschiedliche wicklungen hat, und die normale coil variante ja von oben bis unten gleich ist


----------



## sportritter80 (17. Februar 2013)

Masberg schrieb:


> sagt wer?????
> Und warum "wieder"



Mail von Alutech. Liefertermin der MZ Gabeln ist wohl 1te März-Woche


----------



## basti1985 (17. Februar 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Mail von Alutech. Liefertermin der MZ Gabeln ist wohl 1te März-Woche


 
meine Info war noch Anfang Februar , 
Die Angabe der Lieferzeit auf der Homepage von 4 Wochen sollte man vielleicht aber mal anpassen, da warten ja Leute schon fast 4 Monate.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn das Rad im April da ist, dann ist es zwar später als geplant.. aber worauf kann man sich heutzutage schon verlassen. Die 4 Wochen Lieferzeit der HP sollte man so interpretieren: Wenn denn mal alles da ist... Dann 4 Wochen!


----------



## tobsinger (18. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Na siehst - gehen wir beide vor dem Biken pissen bleibt der Gewichtsvorteil trotzdem erhalten ;-) .



mist.

 @OLLlo ne lieber ka**** als ko****

klar, kleinvieh macht auch mist und wenn ich mir die partliste von ZEC anschaue und dagegen meine, dann weiss ich warum er auf 13 und ich auf 15kilo komme. trotzdem behaupte ich mal komme ich auch jeden berg hoch, vielleicht nicht so schnell, aber in der ruhe liegt die kraft. 

beim aufbau des ICB für die freundin ist mir halt wieder bewußt geworden, wie genau die 1gr=1 formel stimmt und da muss man halt wissen will ich 2700 oder 3700 oder vielleicht doch 4700 ausgeben.

im übrigen gibts da noch ne tuning variante für die lyrik
 'RC2 DH U-Turn E.P.O.' 
macht die garantiert 3% schneller.  
grüsse


----------



## Ghost.1 (18. Februar 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> im übrigen gibts da noch ne tuning variante für die lyrik
> 'RC2 DH U-Turn E.P.O.'
> macht die garantiert 3% schneller.
> grüsse



was bitte soll das den sein 

und die 3% sind bestimmt sehr bemerkbar


----------



## ollo (18. Februar 2013)

na EPO halt http://www.sportunterricht.de/lksport/blut_epo.html#epo

unter ehrlichen Sportlern hat EPO aber eine andere Bedeutung 
Eine Portion POmmes  


Ich sehe die ganze Gewichtstunerei einfach mal als "schau mal was geht mit dem Rad und noch fahrbar ist fÃ¼r x Kg und das Rad auch noch SpaÃ macht ohne zum Sorgen Fall zu werden" und nicht als "ich will schneller den Berg rauf als alle anderen" ..... das habe ich spÃ¤testens aufgegeben als auf einem Hobbyrennen ein Typ mit 18Kg Fully und Pseudo- DoppelbrÃ¼ckengabel sogar die Jungs mit ihren CrossrÃ¤dern ins Schwitzen gebracht hat.

Und ja ab und an kostet es 1â¬ ein 1g ..... Leben ist Bunt und letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen


----------



## tobsinger (18. Februar 2013)

ja sorry für den OT post wegen EPO aber ich hab gerade das buch 'the secret race' gelesen, da viel mir nix besseres ein. 

manchmal finde ich die gewichts diskussion einfach übertrieben, und ich befürchte manche leser hier machen sich einfach falsche hoffnungen bzw. lassen sich unter druck setzen vom thema gewichtsreduzierung. ob ein teil paar gramm mehr oder weniger wiegt merkt man gar nicht. wenn überhaupt berg hoch und in unserer kategorie ist bergrunterradeln doch wohl die prio.

und a befreit dann so ein post wie, 'da geh ich lieber vorher pissen'

in diesem sinne - prost!


----------



## zec (18. Februar 2013)

Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mein Fanes Enduro zur Zeit bei nicht wirklich rekordmäßigen 14,52kg steht (die 13,2kg sind das geplante Gewicht für das Fanes AM), da ich es mit dem Gewichtstuning wie ollo sehe: Wie viel Gewicht kann ich einsparen, ohne die Funktion zu beinträchtigen? Weil schließlich will ich bergab Spaß haben und habe keine Lust auf unpassende Leichtbauteile, die mir die Laune vermießen. 
Der Grund, weshalb ich sehr aufs Gewicht bedacht bin ist aber der, dass ich mein Bike regelmäßig (bei eh fast jeder längeren Tour) 500hm oder mehr tragen muss. Und gerade beim Tragen merke ich jedes halbe Kilo mehr oder weniger. Beim Fahren bergauf ist mir das hohe Gewicht auch recht egal - da ist der Rollwiderstand der Reifen wichtiger und durch die ausgewogene Geometrie der Fanes klettert es sehr passabel.


----------



## hasardeur (18. Februar 2013)

Das ist nachvollziehbar, aber nicht der Normalfall. Die meisten Fanes-Treiber werden kaum bikebergsteigen. Ich sehe es wie tobsinger. Viele verfallen einem zweifelhaften Wettkampf, der stark ins Geld geht und manchmal einen destruktiven Ausgang findet. Andere meinen ein minderwertiges Bike zu fahren, nur weil es über 15kg wiegt. Ich feile lieber an meiner Fahrtechnik, als am Bikegewicht....da gibt es mehr zu tun und größere Effekte.


----------



## Ghost.1 (18. Februar 2013)

naja ich hab jetzt an meiner fanes auch alle teile eher nach dem was sie können ausgesucht, anstatt aufs gewicht zu achten

deswegen hab ich mir etz die u-turn teile bestellt


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2013)

wenn ich beim teile kauf die Befindlichkeiten anderer berücksichtigen muß oder besser gesagt, abwägen muß ob sich mit dem was ich mir kaufe jemand anders sich Minderwertig fühlt oder sein Material, dann sollte er einen Psychologen aufsuchen oder Foren meiden...... oder ist es eher der Neid der in diesem Land zu sehr herrscht  

Vielleicht sollten wir den Mod bitten sämtliche Galerien abzuschalten 

Gewichtstuning muß nicht immer ins Geld gehen, wenn ich bereit bin auf Markennamen zu verzichten, mal ein Vorjahresmodell kaufe, das ein oder andere Future weglasse weil ich es nicht benötige oder es die Funkktion "verschlechtert" etwas Zeit investiere und genau definiere wo mein Einsatzzweck mit diesem und jenem Bauteil liegt bzw. ich dann nicht rumheule wenn sich der 2,2er Conti  Supersonic nach 300 Metern abfahrt vom Rothorn verabschiedet hat, dann ist eine Menge Custom auch für den kleinen Geldbeutel drin ..... ich kann mir einen Syntace F 109 Vorbau kaufen oder einen von Smica, genauso wie ich einen Syntace W35 LR Satz für 1000e kaufen kann oder einen Funworks Track Mack Evo/DT 240 Naben /Sapim CX Ray mit 112g mehr aber immer noch unter 1800g für 560, genauso wie der Kauf einer Revelation 1750g und 599 oder einer Sektor Air 1842g und 329 oder ich warte und hol mir die Rev ein Jahr später für 399,- 

Außerdem lebt jedes Hobby von der Extraportion Spinner die das ein oder andere Probieren, weil sie es können, wollen, hart dafür Arbeiten, lange sparen, ein Schnäppchen gemacht haben oder oder . Destruktiv wird es immer dann wenn andere meinen etwas für andere Entscheiden zu müßen oder die Richtigkeit ihres Denkens als alleinige Meinung zelebrieren .... Leben und Menschheit ist Bunt, ich für meinen Teil freue mich auf diese Farbenpracht und schaue welchen Kessel Buntes ich für mich daraus zusammen mixen kann, genauso wie ich mich über schön aufgebaute schwere Fanese sowie schön aufgebaute leichte Fanese freue ...... nur über diesen mist Schnee der hier gerade vorbei rieselt freue  ich mich gar nicht  

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (19. Februar 2013)

@ollo, ich hoffe Du hast meine gewichts-nörglerei nicht in den falschen hals bekommen, dein langer post lässt darauf ahnen.

ich kritisiere die weight weenies nicht generell ich finde es ja auch spannend. man muss aber immer klar sehen, das kann, ja, ein hobby sein, was geht bei der fanes gewichtsmässig, auf der anderen seite sollte man sich aber immer bewußt sein, auch mit 15 kilo komm ich den berg hoch, gerade mit der fanes, weil die so schön antriebsneutral ist. 

wenn Du dir meine aktuelle ICB Teile liste anschaust wirst du sehen, ich verbauen eine gebrauchte  xtr 970 kurbel (drittel vom neutpreis) und die revelation hat mich 390 gekostet, hätte ich sie nicht zu dem preis bekommen, wäre es für mich auch ne sektor geworden. 

bin ganz deiner meinung, in D ist Neid wohl eine Tugend geworden, schade.
Mein gewichtstuning-kritik-post hatte nichts mit neid zu tun. neidisch werde ich wenn die frau in torbole mit 13kg hochfährt und ich mit über 15kg. 

sorry für OT


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2013)

@tobsinger

ich hier und was in den falschen bekommen um Gottes willen, ne ne alles OK  und ansprechen wollte ich mit meinem "Schlaflos in der Heide" post auch keinen persönlich.


----------



## imun (19. Februar 2013)

Piep Piep Piep, wir ham uns alle lieb


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2013)

imun schrieb:


> Piep Piep Piep, wir ham uns alle lieb



jaha sogar DICH


----------



## imun (19. Februar 2013)




----------



## brozzomd (24. Februar 2013)

Habe hier was interessantes gefunden....http://syntace.my1.cc/liteville/pdf/RockShox_Reverb_Stealth_an_Liteville.pdf

Wäre das beim Fanes auch möglich....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (24. Februar 2013)

KS LEV kaufen, sich über gespartes Geld und einfachere Wartung freuen (Keine hydraulische Leitung und einfach ausbaubar!).

Oder gibt es irgendeinen Grund pro Reverb Stealth?


----------



## Splash (25. Februar 2013)

Die LEV ist aber nur bis 90kg Fahrergewicht freigegeben ...


----------



## hasardeur (25. Februar 2013)

Jü hat sich klar gegen nachträgliche Löcher in der Fanes ausgesprochen.

Reverb Stealth ist für meine Begriffe auch zu arg verbaut. Das Konzept von Lev und Kronolog ist da besser, selbst Reverb normal finde ich besser.


----------



## imun (25. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Jü hat sich klar gegen nachträgliche Löcher in der Fanes ausgesprochen.



Gut zu wissen


----------



## akastylez (26. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen...

bei der Konfiguration der Fanes Enduro V3 kann man ja gegen Aufpreis die XTR Trail Bremse sowie die XTR Gruppe wählen. Kann mir Jemand sagen wie viel Gramm Gewichtsersparnis man gegenüber der X0 Geschichte hat? Und weiß Jemand ob es sich beim Schaltwerk schon um diese Shadow Plus Geschichte handelt? Leider gibt es keine weiteren Details auf der Seite.


Ich danke Euch

Grüße
Seb


----------



## RobG301 (26. Februar 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Moin zusammen...
> 
> bei der Konfiguration der Fanes Enduro V3 kann man ja gegen Aufpreis die XTR Trail Bremse sowie die XTR Gruppe wählen. Kann mir Jemand sagen wie viel Gramm Gewichtsersparnis man gegenüber der X0 Geschichte hat? Und weiß Jemand ob es sich beim Schaltwerk schon um diese Shadow Plus Geschichte handelt? Leider gibt es keine weiteren Details auf der Seite.
> 
> ...



Viel wichtiger ist da ein Vivid Air und ne RS Gabel statt die Fox!

Schaltwerk ist Shadow Plus!

g-Sache geht leider an mir vorbei ich kaufe Shimano weil du mit ner XTR nichts falsch machst! Gewichte musst du also mal die kompletten Gruppen-Gewichte sowie die der jeweiligen Bremse vergleichen.


----------



## Atti86 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich überlege mir die Elixir 7 Bremse gegen eine Zee zu tauschen, mein Problem ist, dass es nur Centerlock-Scheiben gibt für die Zee, ich müsste dann die 6-Loch SLX-Scheiben holen.
Kann es nicht einschätzen, ob es schlechter ist, aber ganz optimal ist es ja nicht.
Wie löst ihr das Problem oder übersehe ich was? Adapter sind ja technisch in dieser Richtung nicht möglich.


----------



## akastylez (26. Februar 2013)

Ne, die Fox werde ich schon nehmen...mit RS hatte ich in der Vergangenheit nicht so tolle Erfahrungen.


----------



## Kharne (26. Februar 2013)

Der Dämpfer ist doch voll i.O. nur die Gabel ist imho fürn Arsch. Genau wie der LRS.


----------



## ollo (26. Februar 2013)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir die Elixir 7 Bremse gegen eine Zee zu tauschen, mein Problem ist, dass es nur Centerlock-Scheiben gibt für die Zee, ich müsste dann die 6-Loch SLX-Scheiben holen.
> Kann es nicht einschätzen, ob es schlechter ist, aber ganz optimal ist es ja nicht.
> Wie löst ihr das Problem oder übersehe ich was? Adapter sind ja technisch in dieser Richtung nicht möglich.




Hi Atti
das wäre Deine Lösung 
http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/sternschnuppe_KL.php

wobei ich sagen muß, wenn Du nicht gerade 50 Kg zugelegt hast reicht auch die SLX Bremese anstelle der ZEE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (26. Februar 2013)

ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit diesen CL-zu-6Loch Adaptern, halte da aber nicht viel von. Wieder ein Teil mehr zwischen Nabe und Bremsscheibe/Bremssystem, das Ärger machen kann. 

bzgl der Scheibe würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen und nehme, was du kriegen kannst. Ich fahre die Zee mit den Magura Strom SL Scheiben, die haben imho eh einen deutlich geringeren Eigenreibwert als andere Scheiben und damit kann man sich immer noch über den Lenker katapultieren  

also mit ner SLX-Scheibe machste nix falsch. Die Saint-Scheibe müsste es aber auch als 6-Loch geben. Auf jeden Fall gibts von Shimano auch eine 6-Loch Scheibe mit Icetech... aber wie gesagt, welche Scheibe ist imho wurscht.


----------



## Kharne (26. Februar 2013)

RT 86 (IceTec) Scheiben gibts mit 6-Loch.


----------



## swoosh999 (26. Februar 2013)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir die Elixir 7 Bremse gegen eine Zee zu tauschen, mein Problem ist, dass es nur Centerlock-Scheiben gibt für die Zee, ich müsste dann die 6-Loch SLX-Scheiben holen.
> Kann es nicht einschätzen, ob es schlechter ist, aber ganz optimal ist es ja nicht.
> Wie löst ihr das Problem oder übersehe ich was? Adapter sind ja technisch in dieser Richtung nicht möglich.



Nimm die RT-86 Scheiben


----------



## Atti86 (26. Februar 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Hi Atti
> das wäre Deine Lösung
> http://www.trickstuff.de/de/products/sternschnuppe_KL.php
> 
> wobei ich sagen muß, wenn Du nicht gerade 50 Kg zugelegt hast reicht auch die SLX Bremese anstelle der ZEE



Wenn du wüsstest, ist ein Jahr her, dass wir uns gesehen haben 
Nein ich dachte mir ich hole mir gleich was vernünftiges und standfestes, was die SLX ja auch ist, aber ich neige bei Hobbies dazu die Vernunft auszutricksen 

Der Adapter ist ja genau das was ich nicht brauche, der geht ja von CL-Naben auf 6-Loch, ich möchte aber umgekehrt CL-Scheiben an eine 6-Loch-Alutech-Nabe anbringen.

Empfohlen für die M640 werden ja die RT-67 und es gibt die RT-66 als 6-Loch, die aber leider komplett anders aussehen.
Frage mich jetzt, ob der Aufpreis zu den Saint-Scheiben wirklich viel bringt,
sind immerhin 50 Öcken mehr.

Die Vernunftentscheidung wäre die 2013er SLX mit Ice-Tech-Belägen und -Scheiben hier bei mir in BS für 172,97. 
Die Zee würde mich mit gleichen Scheiben 260,90 kosten. Ein Aufpreis den ich mir gerne leisten würde, wenn es wirklich spürbar mehr Bremsleistung, besseren Druckpunkt und Dosierbarkeit bietet.


----------



## akastylez (26. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer ist doch voll i.O. nur die Gabel ist imho fürn Arsch. Genau wie der LRS.



Der Laufradsatz ist das Erste was bei mir rausfliegt...Mit Fox bin ich immer sehr gut gefahren. Allerdings nur die 160er...die 180er kann doch nicht schlechter sein. Fox Gabeln brauchen aber in der Regel so an die 200km bis sie richtig "eingefahren" sind und vernünftig ansprechen, dann geht das aber.


----------



## Kharne (26. Februar 2013)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Der Adapter ist ja genau das was ich nicht brauche, der geht ja von CL-Naben
> auf 6-Loch, ich möchte aber umgekehrt CL-Scheiben an eine 6-Loch-Alutech-Nabe
> anbringen.



6-Loch auf CL gibts nicht, weil das schlicht und ergreifend nicht geht!



> Empfohlen für die M640 werden ja die RT-67 und es gibt die RT-66 als 6-Loch,
> die aber leider komplett anders aussehen.
> Frage mich jetzt, ob der Aufpreis zu den Saint-Scheiben wirklich viel bringt,
> sind immerhin 50 Öcken mehr.



Die RT 86 ist die erste *echte* IceTec Scheibe in Sandwich Bauweise. Obs 
sich lohnt? Ich fahre ne XT mit 76er Scheiben, reicht vollkommen 

Die Zee bringt dir keinen besseren Druckpunkt oder bessere Dosierbarkeit, 
die ist bei allen Shimanobremsen, vorausgesetzt sie sind gescheit entlüftet, 
super. 
Zee/Saint bringen gegenüber SLX/XT nur mehr Power und Standfestigkeit. 

IceTec Beläge klappern wie sau, sind ausserdem überflüssig, wenn du net 
grade Angstbremser bist.


Meine XT hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen, sollte an sich also locker reichen 
Fahre die mit 76er Scheiben in 180mm vorne+hinten mir normalen gesinterten 
Belägen, bringe ~105 Kilo auf die Waage, ein bischen zu viel Kraft an der VR 
Bremse und mich schmeißts


----------



## Atti86 (26. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> 6-Loch auf CL gibts nicht, weil das schlicht und ergreifend nicht geht!



Eben, das meinte ich ja, dass es in diese Richtung nicht geht



Kharne schrieb:


> IceTec Beläge klappern wie sau



Hatte mcih vertan wäre mit den Metal-Kühlrippen-Belägen.
Und welches Klappern? Höre ich zum ersten mal davon.

Bin kein Angstbremser, aber ab und an macht es doch richtig Laune
die Kiste ordentlich zusammenzubremsen


----------



## Kharne (26. Februar 2013)

Jo, genau die Beläge mit den Kühlrippen, die klappern schön


----------



## zec (26. Februar 2013)

Bei mir klappern sie überhaupt nicht. Also entweder habe ich Glück oder du Pech ;-) .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (26. Februar 2013)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir die Elixir 7 Bremse gegen eine Zee zu tauschen, mein Problem ist, dass es nur Centerlock-Scheiben gibt für die Zee, ich müsste dann die 6-Loch SLX-Scheiben holen.
> Kann es nicht einschätzen, ob es schlechter ist, aber ganz optimal ist es ja nicht.
> Wie löst ihr das Problem oder übersehe ich was? Adapter sind ja technisch in dieser Richtung nicht möglich.


 

Macht doch nix, du kannst die Zee doch auch mit allen anderen Shimano Scheiben fahren...

Wenns günstig sein soll die SM-RT66
Wenns ein bisschen leichter und Temperaturstabiler sein soll, die SM-RT76 

Icetech hab ich noch nicht getestet.

Hab beide Scheibentypen an meinen Radsätzen (am CT mit SLX und an der Fanes mit ZEE) und tausche die Räder auch öfter durch, je nachdem was ich gerade fahre.

Die Zee und die SLX haben praktisch das gleiche Gefühl am Druckpunkt, wobei die ZEE etwas mehr Power hat und sich ein bisschen sauberer dosieren lässt.

Shimano sind die neuen Scheiben durch die Bank kompatibel zu allen Bremsen. (SLX, XT, XTR, ZEE, SAINT)


Bei meinen beiden (ZEE und SLX) haben die Bremsbeläge (Resin wie Sinter) auch Luft in den Sätteln...
Merkt man aber nur beim rumspielen und Trialen da knackts und knarzts dann immer ein wenig.
Anfangs wars etwas nervig aber man gewöhnt sich dran... ;-) 

Hier im Vid hört mans recht deutlich...


----------



## akastylez (26. Februar 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hier im Vid hört mans recht deutlich...



Das würde mir ja auf den Sack gehen...ich bin son Typ, bei mir darf am Bike nix klappern oder knarzen, sonst bekomme ich nen Anfall


----------



## goflo (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mich beim ersten Ansehen des Videos, als du es das erste mal eingestellt hast gefragt was da bei den Hops...bei dem letzten Felsen am Ende so klappert 
Jetzt weiss ichs


----------



## Dampfsti (26. Februar 2013)

akastylez schrieb:


> Das würde mir ja auf den Sack gehen...ich bin son Typ, bei mir darf am Bike nix klappern oder knarzen, sonst bekomme ich nen Anfall


 
Hab ich mir Anfangs auch gedacht

Muss jetzt mal noch andere Beläge testen oder mir was einfallen lassen...

Beim normalen Fahren fällt das geklapper absolut nicht auf


Mich hat halt der mehr als doppelte Preis der Hopes etwas abgeschreckt
Was anderes als Shimano oder Hope kommt mir nicht ans Bike...


----------



## Osti (27. Februar 2013)

also bei mir klappern die Beläge mit den Kühlrippen nicht...


----------



## ollo (27. Februar 2013)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, ist ein Jahr her, dass wir uns gesehen haben
> .....



oh oh doch so schlimm  ..... Ok, das mit den Scheiben habe ich dann falsch raus gelesen und wie es hier schon steht geht z.B. die SLX auch mir den 76er Scheiben sehr gut oder BRM 755 . Die Icetech Beläge klappern je nach Gelände und Verschmutzung , zumindest bei mir, deshalb hab ich sie gegen die von Trickstuff getauscht ohne Kühlgerippe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (28. Februar 2013)

zec schrieb:


> Bei mir klappern sie überhaupt nicht. Also entweder habe ich Glück oder du Pech ;-) .



Die Klappern normalerweise auch nicht, jedenfalls nicht bei mir und im Bekanntenkreis. Ist also wohl eher Pech. 

Kann man aber beheben. Habe da im Bremsenforum schon mal eine Lösung mit einem Stückchen (hitzefestem) Gummi zwischen Belag/Kühlrippe und Sattel gesehen.


----------



## Atti86 (1. März 2013)

Ich möchte ja meine Elixir-7-Bremsen von der Fanes abbauen und ne Zee oder eben SLX draufpacken.
Aber die Schalthebel sind ja per Matchmaker montiert und die Preise für die Hebelschellen sind ja dermaßen astronomisch, das ist eine Frechheit.

Meine Frage ist jetzt würden die x.7-Hebel per Matchmaker an SLX bzw Zee passen?

EDIT: habe gerade was gefunden, die netten Jungs von Trickstuff arbeiten seit Ende letzen Jahres dran 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10365024#post10365024


----------



## schueffi (2. März 2013)

Hab bei meiner Fanes von Elixir 9 auf die Zee gewechselt und würde es sofort wieder tun. Da schleift nix und das Entlüften ist auch viel einfacher als bei der Elixir. Soweit ich weis gibts aber noch keine (günstige) Möglichkeit die SRAM Trigger mit den Shimano Bremsen auf eine Schelle zu bringen.


----------



## Atti86 (2. März 2013)

Nur die von Trickstuff, die Jüngs arbeiten auf Hochtouren. bin gespannt,
weil ich die Lösung besser finde als die Hauseigenen, so sind Trigger und Bremsgriffe versetzt.


----------



## hasardeur (2. März 2013)

Kauf Dir die einfachen SRAM-Schellen. Die sind klein und Bremse+Trigger passt auch noch gut nebeneinander, gerade bei breiten Lenkern.


----------



## Atti86 (2. März 2013)

Ja die Kosten eben 17â¬ pri stÃ¼ck da bin ich mit versand 40â¬ los, da kann ich ja glecih die Trigger verkaufen und mir neue mit Griffen holen.
Wollte ja auf SLX/ZEE wechseln und da muss ich jetzt deswegen klar sagen es kann
Budget-MÃ¤Ãig nur die SLX werden.


----------



## basti1985 (6. März 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Mail von Alutech. Liefertermin der MZ Gabeln ist wohl 1te März-Woche


 
Gibts schon was neues von der Gabelfront ?


----------



## sportritter80 (8. März 2013)

nein nix Neues , hab auch nicht nachgefragt. Hoffe es kommt noch vor Ostern!


----------



## Emtix (15. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich besitze ein Fanes Enduro und möchte dieses etwas umrüsten zu einem echten Race-Enduro.

Also schnell und leicht.

Momentan ist es eher das Gegenteil:

LRS: Sun Ringle Charger Pro
Antrieb: Sram X9
Bremse: Avid X9
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik RC2dh 170mm
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Plus
Reifen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf

Aktuell habe ich mir die Fanes AM Carbon Streben geordet um Gewicht einzusparen.
Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken den Lenker gegen einen aus Carbon zu tauschen.

Welche Tips habt ihr noch um aus der Fanes ein richtiges Race Enduro zu machen?
Andere Gabel?
Reifen?
Federelemte?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## CarloDiamant (15. März 2013)

Hi, 
also mit nem Carbonlenker sparst du ca. 120g (ich geh mal vom Standartlenker der Fanes aus) . Kann dir da den "Answer AM Carbon" ans Herz legen , der ist zwar "nur" 720mm breit (210g) - sollte für enduro-race jedoch passen - schau mal bei crc da hab ich mir den neulich für unter 80 geschosssen- top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis wie ich finde.
Laufradsatz je nach budget, idealer Weise was Handaufgebautes mit tune, dt240 oder acros Naben und Spank Spike oder ZTR flow ex Felgen ...ca. 1600gr- in Anbetracht des Preises ist die Gewichtsersparnis dann aber nicht so erheblich.
Was für Pedalen hast du verbaut? Da sind bei guter Auswahl nochmal 100-150g Gewichtsersparnis drin.
Fährst du tubeless? - Da kann man gegenüber Schläuchen auch nochmal einiges an rotierender Massen raus nehmen.
Für enduro race würde sich sicherlich auch ein minimalistischer RR Sattel ala SLR oder so anbieten (130g) evtl. sogar tune speedneedle.
Alle Schrauben gegen Alu- bzw Titanschrauben tauschen, Avid matchmaker installieren. Sattelklemme gegen eine leichte ohne Schnellspanner tauschen ; wenn dus echt ausreizen willst dann noch Neopren- oder Schaumstoffgriffe verbauen - ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache - da kannst aber mit 15  Einsatz mal eben 80-100g Gewicht sparen.

Alles auf den ersten Blick relativ kleine Einsparungen die teilweise teuer bezahlt werden müsssen - aaaber ein Kilo ist damit schnell mal abgebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emtix (15. März 2013)

Danke für die Tips... Welche Reifen würdest du fahren?
Sollte ein guter Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Grip sein.

Achja, bin auch am überlgen den Monarch Plus gegen den Monarch RT3 zu tauschen...
Sinnvoll?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (15. März 2013)

Reifen Gewichtstipp:

Onza Ibex DH 2.4 
mit festerer dicker Karkasse 60 tpi 820g 
mit etwas dünnerer leichter laufender Karkasse 120 tpi 750g 

Profil ähnelt sehr den Maxxis Highroller u.  Minion. 
Allerdings wiegen die Reifen fast alle durch die Bank weg weniger als vom Herstelker angegeben. 
Man findet nicht allzu viel zu den Reifen im Netz, dann aber eigentlich nur gutes. 
Grip soll sehr gut sein und einfach dicht zu bekommen (tubeless) sind sie auch. 
Einzig der Preis ist schon recht gesalzen, es gibt wenig Anbieter die sie verkaufen. 
Sprich wenig Konkurrenz.


----------



## zec (15. März 2013)

Also die Federgabel würde ich auf keinen Fall tauschen. Auch beim Dämpfer wäre (jetzt rein von theoretischen Überlegungen her) der Tausch vom Monarch Plus zum Monarch RT3 ohne Piggyback ein Rückschritt. Weil: Was bringt dir ein leichtes Enduro, wenn dich dann das Fahrwerk limitiert?
Selber fahre ich an meinem Enduro den Syntace Vector Carbon mit 217g - geht aber noch leichter. Zur Zeit habe ich auch den Onza Ibex DH 2,4" verbaut. Hinten mit der 60tpi-Karkasse (gewogene 844g) und vorne mit der schweren DH-Karkasse (1114g) und weicher Gummimischung. Bin mit den Reifen sehr zufrieden: Hinten hats bergauf einen relativ guten Rollwiderstand. Und bergab bin ich mit den Reifen sehr sicher unterwegs. Wenn ich es sehr forsch angehe, rutscht mir in schnellen Kurven aber "gerne" das VR weg. Aber immer nur ganz kurz und fängt sich wieder sehr schnell. So gesehen passt das dann auch. Ansonsten war ich auch mit der Kombi Highroller 2,5" vorne und Ardent 2,25" hinten sehr zufrieden. Rollte bergauf noch ein Stückerl besser, hatte aber am HR weniger Bremsgrip (in steilen Passagen). Der Highroller taugt mir mit der Supertacky-Mischung dafür ein kleines bisschen besser als der Ibex.


----------



## Kharne (15. März 2013)

Hi,

Gabel und DÃ¤mpfer wÃ¼rde ich lassen, alles drunter limitiert nur zu sehr! Reifen sind imho nicht geng fÃ¼r ein Enduroracebike, da eher Mehrgewicht einplanen.

Laufradsatz je nach deinem Gewicht, mit 100 Kilo wÃ¼rde ich keine Flow EX im Renneinsatz fahren wollen.

An der Bremse Gewicht sparen zu wollen finde ich extrem gefÃ¤hrlich, du willst ja kein CC fahren...

Ansonsten geht nur noch Kleinteiletuning.

Vor allem aber gilt Haltbarkeit > Gewichtserparnis, oder hast du die Kohle um nach jedem Rennen Parts fÃ¼r 2-300â¬ auszutauschen?


----------



## Splash (16. März 2013)

Am Dämpfer würde ich hier auch eher kein Gewicht einsparen wollen, tendenziell ggf eher noch drauf legen (Vivid Air). Auch bei der Gabel wirst Du kaum was raus holen ohne Performance-Verluste in Kauf zu nehmen.

Beim Laufradsatz ist auf jeden Fall was drin, gerade wenn Du hier einen hochwertigen LRS bauen lässt (Subrosa EVO mit Sapim CX-Ray Speichen und Naben nach Wahl - noch deftiger mit Spike). 

Bei den Reifen bin ich aktuell auch mit Onza IBEX DH 2.4 unterwegs und bisher begeistert ...


----------



## ollo (16. März 2013)

@Emtix

was wiegt das Rad überhaupt so wie es jetzt ist und was bringst Du auf die Waage


----------



## Emtix (16. März 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> @Emtix
> 
> was wiegt das Rad überhaupt so wie es jetzt ist und was bringst Du auf die Waage



Das Rad wiegt aktuell 14,5 Kg und ich bringe 65 kg auf die Waage.


----------



## Kharne (16. März 2013)

@Splash:

Bei 65 Kilo kann man auf Tune Naben mit CX Ray und Flow EX gehen, wenns ultraleicht werden 
soll kann man noch weiter an den Felgen sparen. Subrosa oder gar Sike 35 sind bei dem 
Gewicht absoluter Overkill.


----------



## DaCrazyP (16. März 2013)

Hallo allerseits, ich verfolge schon seit ca. 2 Monaten hier alles rund um die Fanes, da ich mich auch nach einem neuen Bike umschaue. 

Es sollte wohl Richtung Enduro/Superenduro gehen, da es mein altes Scott Octane FX 1 ersetzen soll/muss. 

Was mir vor allem wichtig ist, dass man es wirklich einen Berg selber hochtreten kann, ohne oben aus den Latschen zu kippen. Vorwiegend soll es fÃ¼r Touren in Mittelgebirgen taugen, ein Ausflug in die sÃ¼dlichen Regionen ist allerdings auch angedacht. FÃ¼r ârichtigâ bergab bzw. den Bikepark hab ich bereits ein Big Bike.



Nun meine Frage zur Ausstattung: Was bringen mir die hÃ¶heren Stufen ala Avid Elixir 9 im Gegensatz zur Elixir 7. Habe da nur etwas zu den EinstellmÃ¶glichkeiten gefunden. Angeblich sind Performance und Gewicht wohl relativ gleich. Gleiche Frage bei der Schaltgruppe. Wo liegt der Vorteil der X9 im Vergleich zur X7? Laut SRAM-HP ist bei dem Gewicht auch kein Unterschied. Die beiden KettenblÃ¤tter mit 24-38 ZÃ¤hne dÃ¼rften ja ausreichen, um gut/leicht den Berg hoch zu kommen und bergab bzw. auf gerader Strecke Gas zu geben.
  Ansonsten kommt wohl der Vivid Air dran. Den hab ich bereits an meinem anderen Bike und bin von dem plÃ¼schigen Ansprechverhalten begeistert. Wobei da ja der Neue angekÃ¼ndigt ist und ich nicht weiÃ, ob ich dann nicht noch warten sollâ¦ Die Gabel soll die Marzocchi 55 werden. Bin mit meiner alten Bomber Junior T auch recht zufrieden gewesen und an diese QualitÃ¤t soll ja Marzocchi inzwischen wieder anknÃ¼pfen. Eine Reverb SattelstÃ¼tze wollte ich mir dann auch mal gÃ¶nnen. Zudem tendiere ich zum kÃ¼rzesten Vorbau.
  RahmengrÃ¶Ãe soll wohl L werden, da ich Ã¼ber 180cm bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (16. März 2013)

Vergiss Zocchi, die haben aktuell elende Wartezeiten, durch die Umstellung der Produktion.
Wenn die sich nicht langsam berappeln gibts die Firma bald nicht mehr...

Nimm lieber ne Lyrik RC2DH Coil oder Air wenns dir auf die 200 Gramm Gewicht ankommt.

24/38 reicht Übersetzungsmässig, aber du wirst nen Bash und ne gescheite Kettenführung brauchen.
Bei der Bremse lohnt sich das Upgrade auf ne Shimano XT 

Die Laufräder sind auch nicht besonders pralle, da würde ich mittelfristig einen neuen einplanen.


----------



## DaCrazyP (16. März 2013)

Also irgendwo hatte ich hier im Forum gelesen, dass die Zocchi ab März wieder lieferbar wären. Zur Not ruf ich einfach mal bei Alutech an.

Die XT gibts ja nicht bei dem V1 als Komplettbike. 

Als Laufräder kommen dann irgendwann mal Mavic.

Also wird nach und nach auf-/nachgerüstet. Das wird dann auch so mit dem Bashguard sein und einer richtigen schaltbaren KeFü.


----------



## Kharne (16. März 2013)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Die XT gibts ja nicht bei dem V1 als Komplettbike.



Aber im Aftermarket 
Wenn du auf Bling-Bling verzichten kannst, dann bringt die SLX die gleiche Leistung, für weniger Geld.



> Als Laufräder kommen dann irgendwann mal Mavic.



Pest oder Cholera 
Nach Mass gebaute Laufräder ziehe ich jederzeit jedem Systemlaufradsatz vor...



> KeFü



e.13 TRS dual, kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## Splash (16. März 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bei 65 Kilo kann man auf Tune Naben mit CX Ray und Flow EX gehen, wenns ultraleicht werden
> soll kann man noch weiter an den Felgen sparen. Subrosa oder gar Sike 35 sind bei dem
> Gewicht absoluter Overkill.



Kann man machen, allerdings spreche ich keine Empfehlungen zu Produkten aus, mit denen ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe, wie eben der Flow EX. Zudem ist eine Subrosa nur minimal schwerer, als die Flow EX, dafür aber spürbar steifer. Die Spike wäre dann noch deftiger, alternativ die Spike Race bei gleichem Gewicht, wie die Flow EX, aber ein wenig schmaler ...


----------



## liquidnight (17. März 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Vergiss Zocchi, die haben aktuell elende Wartezeiten, durch die Umstellung der Produktion.



Die Wartezeit soll durch den Containertransport per Schiff entstehen - weil die Hodaka-Gabeln erst in die Bananenrepublick verschifft werden. So denkt Tenneco dass das funktioniert ...


----------



## ollo (17. März 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Das Rad wiegt aktuell 14,5 Kg und ich bringe 65 kg auf die Waage.




Pedale Reverse Trailseeker 300g, Laufräder Funworks AM Ride (25mm Innenmaß) DT 240 Naben und CX Ray Speichen (gibt es bei Action Sport für 580,- und wiegen unter 1600g), Carbon Lenker, Leichter Sattel Selle Italia SLR 135g + die Carbonstreben solltest Du um die 13,8 Landen

Reifen, Dämpfer und Gabel sind schon "OK" und beim Dämpfer wäre wie schon geschrieben der Monarch ein Rückschritt, vielleicht aber auch nicht, je nachdem ob für dich ein Race Enduro auch Straffer in der Heckfederung sein kann. Ich finde den Vivid Air im Enduro klasse, fahre aber auch gerne den BOS Vipr  und verzichte auf den Plüsch im Heck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emtix (17. März 2013)

Perfekt, danke für die vielen Antworten - werde auch einiges umsetzten!

Hat mir noch jemand einen Tip bei der Sattelstütze?
Sie sollte leicht, aber aus Alu sein.

Bin auf die Syntace P6 gestoßen.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## zec (17. März 2013)

Was wiegt denn die verbaute Stütze überhaupt? Weil evtl. ist sie eh schon halbwegs leicht.


----------



## Emtix (17. März 2013)

Is gard ne Rock Shox Reverb 
Will aber noch eine zweite leichtere haben...


----------



## zec (17. März 2013)

Aha, OK. Selber fahre ich eine Thomson Elite mit 217g. Aber schau dir mal die Gewichtsdatenbank hier an und vergleiche Gewichte (gehst oben auf Fotos und dann in die Kategorie "Teile auf der Waage").


----------



## Emtix (17. März 2013)

Danke.... ist die Thomson Elite auch für Sättel mit Carbon Gestell geeignet?


----------



## zec (17. März 2013)

Laut deren FAQ, ja -> http://bikethomson.com/seatposts/elite-seatpost-series/


----------



## ollo (17. März 2013)

die Syntace Alu wird irgendwann so Glatt durch das rauf und runter stellen, das Du die Sattelklemme ordentlich "zu knallen" mußt (und wenn das Sitzrohr noch ein wenig Übermaß hat...) , dann doch die Thomson, die hat zwar keinen so übergroßen (Normal also)  Auflagebereich und damit Verstellbereich  für das Sattelgestell wie die P6 aber sie ist einfach nur


----------



## Emtix (18. März 2013)

was spricht denn gegen die Masterpiece Stütze?
(mal abgesehen vom Preis )


----------



## ollo (18. März 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> was spricht denn gegen die Masterpiece StÃ¼tze?
> (mal abgesehen vom Preis )



sonst nichts   129 â¬ zu 69 bei nur 40g weniger


----------



## Emtix (18. März 2013)

Bei Brügelmann gibt es die aktuell für 103


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Osti (18. März 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Bei Brügelmann gibt es die aktuell für 103



danke für den Tip, kann mir immer noch nicht erklären, warum ich meine damals verkauft habe... beste Stütze, die ich jemals hatte!


----------



## zec (18. März 2013)

Für die schweren Jungs ist evtl. noch die Beschränkung auf max. 91kg interessant. Ansonsten sagt Thomson, dass sie die Masterpiece nur für XC frei geben. Wobei ich nicht denke, dass ein Endurofahrer die Stütze beim Pedalieren härter beansprucht als ein XC-Racer. Könnte aber trotzdem im Falle eines Garantiefalles problematisch werden.


----------



## Emtix (19. März 2013)

War wohl nur ein Restposten der Masterpiece in 31,6.
Das Angebot gibt es schon nicht mehr.
Dann wird es doch die elite.


----------



## Dampfsti (21. März 2013)

Nu muss ich auch mal was fragen

Da meine Hammerschmidt die Fanes leider wieder verlassen muss bin ich im Moment auf Umwerfersuche.

Shimano brauch ich ja E-Type oder E2 bei XTR

Nun haben ja die Shimano 2 Fach Umwerfer eine Kapazität von 12 oder 14 Zähnen bei einer Max. Kettenblattgröße von  38/40t 

Ich will aber 22/32 oder 22/33 fahren.
Funktioniert das mit dem E-Type Umwerfer (den man ja nicht einfach weiter nach unten schieben kann wie einen normal geklemmten?) oder gibt's da Probleme auf dem kleinen Blatt mit einer an der unteren Käfigverbindung schleifenden Kette?

Von Sram gibt's ja den X0 z.b. in 22/36 Ausführung...
Anscheinend grad nirgends Lieferbar in S3 Ausführung

Funktioniert der auch mit nem 780er od. 980er Shimano Shifter?


----------



## ollo (21. März 2013)

22/32 .... ist eher was zum Tottreten oder ist es bei euch so steil oder willst Du hinten 12/28 fahren ?? Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie gut sich 24/36 auch Bergauf fahren lässt und wenn es dann klemmt wird hinten das Rettungsritzel 36 Zähnen benutzt

hier gibt es einen SLX der 22/36 leistet, habe ich auch am Enduro  ....XTR erst ab 26 Z 

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...lKUd74EciGswakyYCIAw&ved=0CF8Q9QEwAw&dur=1700


----------



## Dampfsti (21. März 2013)

Naja, erstens bin ich kein Konditionswunder
Und zweitens möchte ich meinen 22/36 Berggang für die 20+% Steigungen nicht missen... Und nein, ich schiebe nicht solangs irgendwie möglich ist noch zu fahren 

Und ja, in der Fränkischen Schweiz wird's oft so steil, dass nichtmal das Vorderrad der Fanes richtig am Boden zu halten ist...


Hmm muss ich wohl doch nen SLX ranmachen...

Nochmal zur Kompatibilität des X0 Umwerfers mit nem neuerem Shimano Trigger... Passt des zam? hab da noch keine vernünftige Aussage gefunden, vll geb ich auch einfach die falschen Suchwörter ein...

PS: Danke für den Link


----------



## brozzomd (21. März 2013)

Hallo Dampfsti,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem, leichte Kurbel, zweifach und 22/36.....

Meine Lösung, XTR FC-M970, bei Ebay....neu, nur Kurbelarme mit Lager erstanden, dann WICHTIG......Original XTR 22er Ritzel, 36er ist egal,  am besten XT, großes Kettenblatt weglassen dafür Syntace Bashguard.

Ich habe einen XTR Umwerfer, 2fach, wichtig ist hier, unter den Umwerfer eine Unterlegscheibe pro Schraube, die rechte U-Scheibe muß mit schleifen der Seiten angepasst werden....dann muß noch der Bügel wo die Kette durchläuft, am Umwerfer ein wenig mit biegen angepasst werden....

Fahre seit einem halben Jahr so, funzt perfekt und ich habe meine Traumkurbel, in meiner Wunschkonstellation....


----------



## ollo (21. März 2013)

@Dampfsti

wird Zeit das ich mal in die Fr. Schweiz komme und mich den 20+% Steigungen stelle..... mal sehen wie dann meine KB Kombi aussieht 

schau mal hier ab Beitrag #3 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=415690


----------



## PeterTheo (29. März 2013)

Problem mit Vivid Air, Öl tropfte einmalig aus dem roten rebound verstellet raus, ca 3 ml. Was tun? Einschicken? Zu wem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportritter80 (29. März 2013)

*Qual der Gabelwahl:*
Marzocchi 55 CR Federgabel Modell 2013 - 170mm - 2260g
Rock Shox Totem RC2 DH Coil Federgabel Modell 2013 - 180mm - 2880g

Ich wollte unbedingt die Totem wegen Coil, Federweg und Optik, aber die 2013er MZ macht auf den ersten Blick einen super Eindruck (mattschwarz, Goldbeschichtung, Top-Verarbeitung, Gewicht). Jetzt bin ich am Grübeln. 

Was meint Ihr?

btw.: würde die MZ 55CR verkaufen, wenn jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Piefke (29. März 2013)

Wenn´s nur der Federweg ist, die 55 kriegt man auch auf 180 mm, zumindest die RC3 EVO ti.


----------



## Kharne (29. März 2013)

Luft << Coil -> Totem


----------



## ollo (29. März 2013)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> Problem mit Vivid Air, Öl tropfte einmalig aus dem roten rebound verstellet raus, ca 3 ml. Was tun? Einschicken? Zu wem?




noch Garantie oder ähnliches ?? Dann Rechnung mit hin 
Sport Import GmbH
Industriestr. 39
D-26188 Edewecht
Fon +49 4405 9280 - 0
Fax +49 4405 9280 - 29


----------



## Nidhoeggr (31. März 2013)

Moin und ich wünsche erstmal schöne Ostern allen.

Da ich mir vor 2 Tagen mein Vorderrad meiner Fanes geschrottet habe (Sunrigle Charger Expert LRS) bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem etwas stabilerem LRS. Ich hatte hier mal was von Mavic Felgen gelesen die ganz gut sein sollen...ich hätte halt gerne was auch für härtere Gangarten z.B. Bikepark o.ä. Gewicht spielt eher eine geringere Rolle.


Da ich mich in der Materie noch nicht so sehr auskenne brauche ich da mal ein Paar Ratschläge von euch 
z.B. was man noch bei der Nabe etc. beachten sollte.

Ich wünsche noch schöne Feiertage,
MfG Nidhoeggr


----------



## Splash (31. März 2013)

Kommt sicher immer aufs Budget an, aber idealerweise lässt Du dir einen LRS von einem wirklich guten Laufradbauer bauen (wie zB Thomas) - der kann Dir einen LRS bauen, der zu Einsatzzweck und Gewicht passt. Lass dabei aber neben der Felgen auch die Speichen nicht ausser acht. Für die härtere Gangart würde ich aktuell so bauen:

Naben: Hope Pro 2 EVO oder Acros (je nach Budget)
Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray (nie wieder etwas anderes)
Felgen: Spank Spike (ich habe selber 2 Laufradsätze mit Spank Felgen und bin da auch absolut happy mit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarloDiamant (31. März 2013)

Sicherlich ist ein solch individueller Laufradsatz mit das beste was man machen kann (allein der hervorragende Service bei Defekt lohnt da schon).
Du bekommst das Material sozusagen maßgeschneidert genau für dein Gewicht bzw. Einsatzbereich zugeschnitten - das kann aber auch ganz schnell mal einiges kosten!
Falls Geld aber eine größere Rolle spielt, kommst du am günstigsten mit den Hope Hoops Pro2 evo Laufrädern hin. Die sind auch sehr gut aufgebaut, lediglich ein wenig schwerer da Messingnippel und andere Speichen verbaut sind - dafür kannst du zwischen verschiedenen Felgen (natärlich auch DH Felgen) wählen und bezahlst komplett nur 335 zb. bei wigglesports. Weniger exklusiv, bei der Preis-Leistung jedoch unschlagbar - da schlägt jeder Laufradbauer die Hände über den Kopf zusammen wie man zb. das Vorderrad mit Flow EX für 114 verkaufen kann.


----------



## Nidhoeggr (31. März 2013)

@CarloDiamant: Der Preisrahmen bis schon noch 400â¬ hoch hÃ¤tte ich auch ungefÃ¤hr angepeilt, ohne jetzt genaue Preise zu kennen. Generell will ich schon auf den Preis schauen, aber jetzt nicht so, dass ich Abstriche in der Funktion machen muss.
 @Splash: Danke schonmal fÃ¼r die Beispiele, werde mich da mal ein wenig belesen.

Ich wollte halt nur generell mal fragen was ihr so an eurer Fanes oder Ã¤hnlichen Bikes drauf habt. DH-LR brauchen es sicherlich nicht werden, sowas fahre ich mit der Fanes auch nicht.


----------



## Splash (31. März 2013)

Ich fahre meine Fanes mit einem LRS von Thomas von German Lightness mit der Kombination Hope Pro 2 / Sapim CX-Ray / Spank Subrosa - die CX Ray sind bei mir nicht nur wegen dem Gewicht gesetzt, sondern einfach, weil die eben auch sehr belastbar sind. Nach meinen Problemen mit der Flow EX bin ich mit dem Subrosa Laufradsatz auch endlich zufrieden 

So ein handgespeichert Laufradsatz ist mit so einem maschinell eingespeichten Laufradsatz auch nicht wirklich vergleichbar. Da lohnt ein gewisser Mehrpreis auch gerechtfertigt sein. Mit 400â¬ wird es fÃ¼r einen kompletten LRS aber knapp ...


----------



## basti1985 (31. März 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> *Qual der Gabelwahl:*
> Marzocchi 55 CR Federgabel Modell 2013 - 170mm - 2260g
> Rock Shox Totem RC2 DH Coil Federgabel Modell 2013 - 180mm - 2880g
> 
> ...



Die MZ lässt sich auch gut fahren, das Einzige was mich gestört hat/nervt is der fehlende O-Ring.


----------



## PeterTheo (31. März 2013)

alos ich fahre die RS Coil und bin top zufrieden, kein basteln oder einstellen mehr, einfach radeln!!!!!


----------



## ollo (1. April 2013)

Nidhoeggr schrieb:


> @CarloDiamant: Der Preisrahmen bis schon noch 400â¬ hoch ...........
> @Splash: Danke schonmal fÃ¼r die Beispiele, werde mich da mal ein wenig belesen.
> 
> Ich wollte halt nur generell mal fragen was ihr so an eurer Fanes oder Ã¤hnlichen Bikes drauf habt. DH-LR brauchen es sicherlich nicht werden, sowas fahre ich mit der Fanes auch nicht.




die SL Naben (jetzt414) die ich von veltec (aus einem Chaser / AM One LR Satz)  habe laufen jetzt die 4 Saison, da haben die Hope schon etwas frÃ¼her aufgegeben (sicher nur ein Einzelfall  ).  

http://veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=241

Alternativ der LaufradKonfig und die neuen ETR Force Felgen 

http://veltec.de/main.php?kat=6&skat=241

.


----------



## Nidhoeggr (2. April 2013)

Die Veltec sehen zwar auch sehr schön aus, aber es wird jetzt denke doch so ein Hope Hoops LRS, da ich schon ein wenig aufs Gels schauen muss.
Stellt sich nurnoch die Frage welche Felge: Mavic EX 721 oder Notubes ZTR Flow EX.
 @Splash: Welche Probleme hattest du denn genau mit deiner Flow Ex, wenn du das schon so angesprochen hast?


----------



## Splash (2. April 2013)

@Nidhoeggr: Mir sind mehrfach verschiedene Reifen von der Flow EX abgesprungen (in Fahrt, bin schwerer Fahrer). Wenn Du aber ein Fliegengewicht bist oder Schwalbe Reifen fÃ¤hrst, dÃ¼rfte es passen ...
Wenn Du 100-150â¬ drauf legen kannst, bist Du aber schon bei einem handgespeichten (!) LRS mit Subrosa (!) und CX-Ray (!) - das wÃ¤re mir den Aufpreis auf jeden Fall wert ...


----------



## Kharne (2. April 2013)

Die EX721 ist ne V-Brake Felge, deswegen ist die auch so schweinig schwer. Lieber ne Spank Subrosa, die ist breiter und leichter


----------



## Nidhoeggr (2. April 2013)

Ja, vom Gewicht her ist die EX721 nicht so der Bringer. Aber wenn es darum geht ist die Flow EX ja ungefÃ¤hr gleichauf mit der Spank Subrosa. Da ich recht groÃ gewachsen bin und daher mit AusrÃ¼stung an die 100kg wiege, stellt sich mir eher die Frage nach der StabilitÃ¤t, also auch, wie viel mir die Felge bei einem Fahrfehler verzeihen kann.

100â¬-150â¬ mehr sind wohl eher nicht drin, ist schon so ne ganze Menge fÃ¼r mich (Student)...Wenn ich mir etwas selber zusammenstelle wÃ¼rde ich das auch nur im Ã¶rtlichen Radladen zentrieren lassen, habe da bisher auch nur gutes gehÃ¶rt in der Hinsicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (2. April 2013)

Die Laufradbauer können dir wesentlich bessere Konditionen bieten als der Händler ums Eck, 
daher würde ich eher bei denen bestellen


----------



## Splash (2. April 2013)

Wenn eine Budgeterweiterung nicht drin ist, kann man evtl auf eine andere Speichenkombination gehen (die CX-Ray ist eben nicht nur besonders stabil, sondern auch entsprechend teuer). Ruf einfach mal Thomas (German Lightness) an und frage ihn nach einer Empfehlung bei deinem Budget - evtl geht ja doch was mit Hope-Naben und Subrosa ...


----------



## Scotty_Genius (3. April 2013)

ich will meiner fanes eine neue gabel gönnen, nun schwanke ich zwischen der totem rc2dh solo air und der lyric rc2dh. ich fahre mit den rad hauptsächlich touren und nur selten bikepark mit shuttel jedoch habe ich einen ziemlich ruppigen fahrstil und wiege auch 95kg. zu welcher von den zweien würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## ollo (3. April 2013)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> ich will meiner fanes eine neue gabel gönnen, nun schwanke ich zwischen der totem rc2dh solo air und der lyric rc2dh. ich fahre mit den rad hauptsächlich touren und nur selten bikepark mit shuttel jedoch habe ich einen ziemlich ruppigen fahrstil und wiege auch 95kg. zu welcher von den zweien würdet ihr mir raten?




Lyrik, die Totem ist zu Fett und aus einem früheren Gabeltest hatte die Totem anstelle der 180 mm auch "nur" so viel wie die Lyrik (und die hatte mehr als 170 mm. Wegen der Steifigkeit der Lyrik würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Fahre bei 105 Kg neben der Schlanken BOS Deville ein Sektor Gäbelchen..... und Fahrstil, ja ich hätte gerne eine


----------



## hasardeur (3. April 2013)

Stimmt, meine Lyrik hat auch gemessene 175mm. Wenn das Mehrgewicht keine Rolle spielt, würde ich wohl eher aus optischen Gründen die Totem empfehlen, dann aber die Coil.

Wolltest Du die Lyrik gar auch als Coil? Du nennst Solo Air nur bei der Totem.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (3. April 2013)

ja das gewicht spielt auch eine rolle, da ich hauptsächlich touren fahre. bei der lyrik würde ich wohl auch zur solo air greifen.


----------



## zec (3. April 2013)

Wenn du mit der aktuell verbauten Domain im Bezug auf die Steifigkeit zufrieden bist, wird dir die Lyrik auf jeden Fall auch steif genug sein. Leichter wäre sie auch und mit der RC2DH hättest du auch die bessere Dämpfung.


----------



## Piefke (3. April 2013)

Scotty_Genius schrieb:


> ich will meiner fanes eine neue gabel gönnen, nun schwanke ich zwischen der totem rc2dh solo air und der lyric rc2dh. ich fahre mit den rad hauptsächlich touren und nur selten bikepark mit shuttel jedoch habe ich einen ziemlich ruppigen fahrstil und wiege auch 95kg. zu welcher von den zweien würdet ihr mir raten?


Ich bring mal als Alternative die 55 RC3 EVO ti ins Spiel - leichter und besser ansprechend als die Totem Solo Air und auch auf 180 mm travelbar.


----------



## TheMrJustus (4. April 2013)

Wieso habt ihr alle so viel Federweg in der Lyrik? ich hab irgendwie nur 165 in der rc2dh coil... Ich frag mich auch schon immer woran das liegen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty_Genius (4. April 2013)

so die lyric rc2dh solo air ist auf dem weg zu mir, wie auch ein breiterer lenker. 
sobald ich die teile habe gibt es ein update in der fanes galerie.


----------



## ollo (4. April 2013)

TheMrJustus schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr alle so viel Federweg in der Lyrik? ich hab irgendwie nur 165 in der rc2dh coil... Ich frag mich auch schon immer woran das liegen könnte



hast Du sie mit eingebauter Feder schon einmal bis zum Anschlag Komprimiert ?.... oder hast Du nur die Standrohre nachgemessen ?


----------



## TheMrJustus (4. April 2013)

hab mal die federseite aufgemacht und durchgedrückt, das geht dann auch hoch bis an die Krone...
Von alleine federt die aber nicht ganz aus (natürlich mit eingebauter Feder)


----------



## swoosh999 (4. April 2013)

TheMrJustus schrieb:


> hab mal die federseite aufgemacht und durchgedrückt, das geht dann auch hoch bis an die Krone...
> Von alleine federt die aber nicht ganz aus (natürlich mit eingebauter Feder)



2 oder 3 preload spacer und sie fährt ganz aus


----------



## TheMrJustus (4. April 2013)

Zwei sind schon drin, aber ich meine in der Anleitung stand was von höchstens 3 und da müssten gefühlt noch 2 mehr rein... Ich warte jetzt noch auf ne andere Feder und probier die dann mal aus, vielleicht hilft das ja auch


----------



## ollo (4. April 2013)

das eine Gabel im Stand schon ein wenig vom Frontgewicht des Bikes einsinkt hast Du bedacht ?? Ansonsten am Lenker hoch heben und das Casting nach unten schieben, dann hast Du auch vollen Federweg..... solange bist du es wieder hinstellst 
oder es ist eine 160 mm Gabel mit 5 mm zu viel im "schlimmsten" Fall eine 170 mm mit zu wenig ;-((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMrJustus (4. April 2013)

Die Gabel ist ausgebaut, da sollte also kein merkliches Gewicht sein, das die Gabel soweit reindrückt. Ausserdem muss ich die letzten Millimeter bis zum Anschlag von Hand ausziehen, auch wenn die Gabel angehoben ist...
Ich hab auch sonst noch nichts an der Gabel rumgebastelt, die sollte also eigentlich 170mm haben. So steht es zumindest auf der Rechnung


----------



## csigg (17. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem mein Fanes jetzt das erste Wochenende im Vinschgau überstanden hat, mal eine Frage zum Fahrwerk. kann mir jemand Tipps zum Setup der Lyrik und Vivid Air geben? Hab da grad noch so meine Probleme...
Die Gabel ist bei langsamen Sachen toll, taucht absolut net weg, aber wenns schneller wird, wird sie sehr hart.
Der Vivid Air ist bisher generell noch recht unsensibel.
Ich bin am Anfang im Standard-Setup Up von Rock-Shox gefahren, und hab dann bisschen mit Low/Highspeed-Dämpfung gespielt, besser wurde es aber irgendwie nicht wirklich


----------



## ollo (17. April 2013)

csigg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nachdem mein Fanes jetzt das erste Wochenende im Vinschgau überstanden hat, mal eine Frage zum Fahrwerk. kann mir jemand Tipps zum Setup der Lyrik und Vivid Air geben? Hab da grad noch so meine Probleme...
> Die Gabel ist bei langsamen Sachen toll, taucht absolut net weg, aber wenns schneller wird, wird sie sehr hart. ZUGSTUFE zu Langsam, die Gabel kann den "Schlägen" nicht mehr folgen und verhärtet
> Der Vivid Air ist bisher generell noch recht unsensibel.
> Ich bin am Anfang im Standard-Setup Up von Rock-Shox gefahren, und hab dann bisschen mit Low/Highspeed-Dämpfung gespielt, besser wurde es aber irgendwie nicht wirklich



Hat der Vivid eine Low und Highspeeddämpfung ??? Ich Frage weil ich ein 2011 Modell habe und der hat Zugstufen Einstellung für den Anfangsbereich (Roter Knopf) und für den Endbereich (Knopf mit Inbus zum einstellen) und die Druckstufe  (blauer Knopf)

Ich würde dem Dämpfer etwas Einfahrzeit zugestehen. Was heißt für Dich unsensibel !


----------



## csigg (17. April 2013)

Nee, der Vivid hat die gleichen Einstellmöglichkeiten wie deiner.

Unsensibel sollte, heißen, dass er ebenfalls recht hart wird, wenns schneller wird.


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. April 2013)

csigg schrieb:


> Nee, der Vivid hat die gleichen Einstellmöglichkeiten wie deiner.
> 
> Unsensibel sollte, heißen, dass er ebenfalls recht hart wird, wenns schneller wird.



Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass Du schneller auf grobem Untergrund (also mit größeren Schlägen) meinst.

Ich würde die schnelle Zugstuge (der Einsteller mit dem Inbuskopf) schneller machen, damit der Dämpfer sich nicht im tiefen Federweg "festsaugt". Bei mir ist sie fast ganz draußen.

Dann kann (bzw. muss) die langsame Zugstufe (roter Knopf) auch recht langsam eingestellt bleiben. 

Mit der Druckstufe kannst Du auch noch ein bißchen spielen. Die Druckstufeneinstellung sollte aber am deutlichsten auf kleinen, schnellen Wellen spürbar sein, da es nur eine Low Speed Verstellung ist. Viel LSC fühlt sich dann entsprechend unsensibel an. 

Wie viel Sag fährst Du? Ich bin bei ca. 30%, was bei mir sehr gut passt. Mehr würde ich nicht fahren. Einfahren musste ich meinen Dämpfer übrigens nicht. Der war sofort super sensibel.


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2013)

Das beschriebene Verhalten (hart auf kurzen Schlägen) würde ich als prellig bezeichnen. Bei meiner Lyrik hat hier das Helmchen-Tuning geholfen....wirklich gut investiertes Geld und schnell erledigt (binnen 3 od. 4 Tagen hatte ich die Gabel wieder).

Der Vivid Air funzt auch ohne Tuning bisher top. Auch ich habe die Zugstufe fast komplett offen.


----------



## csigg (17. April 2013)

was ist denn das helmchen tuning genau? 
der link im footer von ollo funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2013)

Mail mal den User Lord Helmchen an. Der macht das und daher der Name. Der beschreibt Dir auch genau, was er macht und wie es sich auswirkt.


----------



## ollo (17. April 2013)

csigg schrieb:


> was ist denn das helmchen tuning genau?
> der link im footer von ollo funktioniert leider nicht



ja leider geht der Link nicht (obwohl dem Stefan schon mitgeteilt)  ...... Stefan von Helmchen Tune, passt Dir die Rock Shox Gabeln und Dämpfer Individuell an

Anders als schon beschrieben, würde ich die Zugstufe (roter Knopf) mal ganz aufmachen. Die Einstellung über den roten Knopf ist für ca. 25% des Anfangsbereiches des Kolbenhubs /Federwegs  zuständig. Ist der zu langsam gewählt saugt sich der Dämpfer fest und wirkt unsensibel. Der Einsteller mit dem Inbus ist im Grunde für den Endbereich zuständig um bei voll genutztem Hub und dem Aus federn das Herauskicken zu verhindern ...... ganz simpel gesagt, bremst die Einstellung der Endzugstufe den Kolben bei maximaler Belastung auf die ersten 25% runter und die Anfangszugstufe Arbeitet dann weiter. 

Das Problem welches früher auftrat das die Zugstufe (es gab nur eine) zwar so eingestellt war das sie für z.B. Wurzelteppiche (schnelle Schläge) gut war, den Fahrer aber bei max Kompression aus dem Sattel gehoben hat wird mit diesen zwei getrennt Arbeitenden Zugstufen unterbunden..... so hat man es mir mal erklärt und so fahre ich zufrieden meine Zugstufen, Rot voll Auf und Inbus 2-3 Klicks rein


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. April 2013)

Ich würde einfach beide Abstimmungsphilosophien einmal ausprobieren 

Bei meiner Einstellung mit langsamen Beginning Stroke Rebound und schnellem Ending Stroke hatte ich bisher keine Probleme mit einem kickendem Heck. Man muss nur den Beginning Stroke Reb. ungewohnt langsam einstellen. Ich hatte allerdings noch nicht viele Gelegenheiten kritische Situationen herbeizuführen. Ich muss mal mit dem Gerät in den Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## valdus (17. April 2013)

Ich habe beides getestet und fahre auch viel im Bikepark, nehme da auch die großen Drops mit. 

Ich fahre die Einstellung ähnlich wie Ollo und komme damit gut klar.
Mit der anderen Einstellung, hatte ich bei Drops eher das Gefühl aus den Pedalen gehoben zu werden, aber keine merklichen positiven Aspekte beim normalen fahren vernommen.

Gewicht bringe ich im Park ca. 75kg auf die Waage

Grüße


----------



## csigg (17. April 2013)

@valdus: da ist unser gewicht fast gleich, mit wieviel luft fährst du denn?


----------



## valdus (17. April 2013)

kann dir sagen das es 30% sag sind  
glaube das sind so an die 10 bar, weiss es aber net genau...


----------



## schueffi (17. April 2013)

Werd auch mal probieren die Zugstufe komplett auf zu machen mal sehen wie sich das fährt.
Wie habt ihr die Kompression eingestellt? Also das blaue Rädchen?


----------



## hasardeur (18. April 2013)

Genau so viel zudrehen, wie es Dir passt. Das ist leider zu unterschiedlich. Der Eine fährt gern eine aktive, geschlossenere Druckstufe, der Andere eine weichere. An die Druckstufe kommt man doch auch während der Fahrt gut ran, also probier Dich aus.


----------



## Masberg (18. April 2013)

....


----------



## swoosh999 (18. April 2013)

ollo schrieb:


> Anders als schon beschrieben, würde ich die Zugstufe (roter Knopf) mal ganz aufmachen. Die Einstellung über den roten Knopf ist für ca. 25% des Anfangsbereiches des Kolbenhubs /Federwegs  zuständig.



also mein vivid arbeitet das etwas anders. fährt man schon 35% sag kommt man ja nie in den bereich des beginning strokes rein. auch nicht sinn der sache, oder? der beginning macht die ersten 70% des hub´s, der ending stroke ist dann für die wirklich großen schläge.

also wie gewohnt, rotes rädchen ganz zu (schildkröte) und schrittweise rantasten bis es passt. ending stroke fahre ich im winter (kalt!) ganz offen und im sommer je nach bedarf 2-3 klicks.



Masberg schrieb:


> Entweder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch oder hier ist ein Widerspruch



eher widerspruch. komme mit dem satz auch nicht so klar


----------



## Wurzelmann (18. April 2013)

Masberg schrieb:


> Entweder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch oder hier ist ein Widerspruch


Muss ich wohl korrigieren


----------



## ollo (18. April 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> also mein vivid arbeitet das etwas anders. fährt man schon 35% sag kommt man ja nie in den bereich des beginning strokes rein. auch nicht sinn der sache, oder? der beginning macht die ersten 70% des hub´s, der ending stroke ist dann für die wirklich großen schläge.
> 
> also wie gewohnt, rotes rädchen ganz zu (schildkröte) und schrittweise rantasten bis es passt. ending stroke fahre ich im winter (kalt!) ganz offen und im sommer je nach bedarf 2-3 klicks.
> 
> ...





hm... ich habe es so verstanden das der beginningstroke nur die ersten 25% abdeckt aber man lernt nie aus  ..Das der Kolben nur in dem Bereich NACH dem SAG Arbeitet kann ich mir nicht vortsellen.... Wie auch immer und  pauschale Einstellungen sind eh nicht Sinn der Sache und da gilt es Probieren probieren und noch mal probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (19. April 2013)

Naja, die Bezeichnung beginning und ending stroke rebound ist etwas irreführend, im Prinzip ist es eine lowspeed und highspeed Zugstufe. Der Einflussbereich ist nur indirekt abhängig vom Hub.
Bei den meisten anderen Dämpfern ist die hs Zugstufe einfach ausschließlich über den Shimstack auf dem Hauptkolben zu verändern. 
Warum Rock Shox immer noch an dieser Bezeichnung fest hält ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## hasardeur (19. April 2013)

Vielleicht macht RS das, weil die Wirkung so vermeintlich besser vermittelt wird. Oder es ist einfach die Illusion eines Alleinstellungsmerkmals. Fakt ist aber, es funktioniert und darauf kommt es (mir) an.


----------



## JoFlo79 (19. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Nach langem mitlesen habe ich nun mein erstes Problem. Wollte heute eine Shaman Enduro Kefü an meine Fanes bringen. Montage (ohne Unterlegscheiben) etc. alles einwandfrei. Nun schleifen die Kettenblattschrauben (SLX 3fach auf 2 fach (22er) umgebaut) im Bereich 10 bis 11 Uhr so dermaßen, das nach wenigen Umdrehungen schon der Lack ab war. Setzte ich die linke Kurbel ebenfalls drauf kann ich garnicht mehr drehen. HILFE ich will morgen fahren.....

Grüße


----------



## schueffi (19. April 2013)

Hatte das gleiche Problem nur eben mit einer NC17 Stinger Kefü.
Hab die 3 Befestigungsschrauben dann so lange abgeschliffen bis sie plan mit der Halterung der Rolle waren.


----------



## JoFlo79 (19. April 2013)

Das sind meine schon. Sind Kegelkopfschrauben die plan abschließen mit der Backplatte der KeFü. Das Schleifen findet auch direkt an der Platte statt. 
Kann man mit Spacern am Innenlager arbeiten? Bin echt ratlos.....


----------



## Splash (19. April 2013)

ISCG05? Da hatte ich das auch und dann auf ISCG old umgerüstet - seit dem ist es besser. Bei einer Turbine Kurbel kann ich mit 22er Blatt auch nicht mehr drehen, bei der XTR970 schleift es eher selten - scheint also auch von der Kurbel abhängig zu sein (aber auch so bei der Fanes nicht so ganz gut gemacht) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueffi (19. April 2013)

Hast du das original Shimano 22er Kettenblatt montiert? Bei mir hatts nämlich nur mit dem originalen nicht geschliffen...


----------



## JoFlo79 (19. April 2013)

Auf jeden Fall steht Shimano drauf ... Muss ich noch mal checken. Danke.


----------



## schueffi (19. April 2013)

Hab mal ein Foto von meiner Platzsituation gemacht...recht viel Luft is da nicht zur Kette


----------



## JoFlo79 (19. April 2013)

Ist das Original!


----------



## JoFlo79 (19. April 2013)

Danke. Untenrum ist es bei mir genauso eng . Wie gesagt, mein Problem liegt so auf etwa 10-11 Uhr.


----------



## Wurzelmann (20. April 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> also mein vivid arbeitet das etwas anders. fährt man schon 35% sag kommt man ja nie in den bereich des beginning strokes rein. auch nicht sinn der sache, oder? der beginning macht die ersten 70% des hub´s, der ending stroke ist dann für die wirklich großen schläge.
> 
> ...



Wie ist eigentlich der Rebound Kolben vom Vivid genau aufgebaut? Ist der Beginning Stroke ein Bleed Port und der Ending Stroke die Shims auf dem Kolben? Dann sind es ja klassische High und Low Speed Rebounds.

Wenn das so ist, dann interagieren die beiden ja ohnehin miteinander. Und je weiter geschlossen man den Beginning Stroke Rebound (LSR) fährt, desto größer ist der Wirkungsbereich des Ending Stroke Rebound (HSR). 

Push stimmt seine Tunes ja generell mit relativ schnellem HSR ab und empfiehlt entsprechend langsame Einstellung des LSR, unter anderem damit der HSR richtig funktionieren kann. Dieser ist auf einen gewissen "Öldruck" abgestimmt, der nicht erreicht wird, wenn der LSR zu weit offen ist. 

Ehrlicherweise ist das aber nur angelesenes Wissen. Die Praxis muss ich mir noch ein bißchen erarbeiten.


----------



## Birk (21. April 2013)

Hsr läuft über einen Feder vorgespannten Bleedport. Der angegebene Tune ist jeweils der Shimstack der auf dem Hauptkolben verbaut wird. Feintuning läuft dementsprechend über den Shimstack. Wobei Pusch glaub ich noch auf hsc/lsc umbaut.


----------



## Nidhoeggr (21. April 2013)

Ich will mich nochmal fix zu meiner Laufradgeschichte (hoffentlich abschließend) äußern:

Ich habe mir jetzt den Hope LRS mit Notubes Felgen geholt. Die Hans Dampf Reifen gehen da auch recht straff drauf, die dürften also gut halten. Aber die Felgenflanke ist ja innen echt schon fast plan, kein Wunder wenn da Reifen runterflutschen die evtl. einen bisschen größeren Innenradius haben (bzw. andere Toleranzen).

Und die Hinterradnabe ist auch schön laut wie ich es von den SunRinglé schon gemocht hatte 

Also nochmal Danke für die Beratung hier, sollte ich mal irgendwann andere Reifen aufziehen wollen kann ich ja immernoch von dem LRS die Felge tauschen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (22. April 2013)

valdus schrieb:


> Ich habe beides getestet und fahre auch viel im Bikepark, nehme da auch die großen Drops mit.
> 
> Ich fahre die Einstellung ähnlich wie Ollo und komme damit gut klar.
> Mit der anderen Einstellung, hatte ich bei Drops eher das Gefühl aus den Pedalen gehoben zu werden, aber keine merklichen positiven Aspekte beim normalen fahren vernommen.
> ...



Ich habe jetzt mein Setting auf einem Drop getestet, der ein Aushebeln provoziert. Selbst suboptimale Hinterradlandungen mit Fastdurchschlag hat er zuverlässig eingesteckt ohne zu kicken. Ein schneller HSR lässt sich also durchaus mit dem LSR auffangen. 

Wie's beim Absprung von einem Kicker ist, muss ich noch testen.


----------



## sportritter80 (22. April 2013)

Servus,

hab heute probeweise meinen Vivid Air M-Tune aufgepumpt auf 10Bar.
Sackt um 50% weg bei meinen 85kg.

Ist das normal? Weiter aufpumpen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (22. April 2013)

Versuch mal um die 14-15. Ich hab bei 100kg 16bar drauf


----------



## hasardeur (22. April 2013)

Jepp, der Vivid Air braucht viel Druck. Kein Vergleich zu RP23 und Co. Aber er ist auch viel besser


----------



## Emtix (13. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen...
Habe mal eine eher allgemeine Frage:

Was haltet ihr von der neuen RS Pike mit 160mm an der Fanes Enduro?
Spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken meine Lyrik 170mm zu ersetzen....

Das Gewicht allein ist schon ein Argument und bei meinen Einsatzzwecken könnte ich auf die "stärkere" Lyrik verzichten.

Gruß


----------



## Splash (13. Mai 2013)

So viele Leute dürften mit der neuen Pike ja noch keine Erfahrung haben. Ich sehe aktuell keinen Vorteil, würde mir aber schon mal Gedanken um das Thema Bodenfreiheit machen, wenn die Pike tiefer baut, als eine Lyrik mit 170mm ...


----------



## hasardeur (13. Mai 2013)

Die Pike hat nur 15mm Steckachse, musst Du also auch noch das VR umbauen. Außerdem würde mich Dual Position stören (Ansprechverhalten). Und die Pike baut mMn tiefer, was der Fanes-Geo abträglich ist.


----------



## Emtix (14. Mai 2013)

Ist es denn wirklich so abwegig die Fanes mit einer 160mm Gabel zu fahren?
Zur not könnte man doch auch spacern?


----------



## hasardeur (14. Mai 2013)

Spacer ändern aber nichts an der Änderung von Sitzwinkel, Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe und Radstand. Es ist auch nicht abwegig, nur vielleicht nicht wirklich vorteilhaft. Für 160mm gibt es die AM und die hat nicht nur eine kürzere Gabel und eine andere Wippe


----------



## Splash (14. Mai 2013)

Der Federweg ist nicht so wichtig, wie die Baulänge der Gabel. Genau dazu habe ich noch keine neuen Angaben bei der neuen Pike gefunden ...


----------



## Splash (14. Mai 2013)

Hier sind die Specs zur Pike, damit baut die minimal tiefer als die Lyrik, würde also irgendwie gehen. Ich bin allerdings mit 170mm sehr happy und würde ungern auf eine 160er Gabel gehen, da der Lenkwinkel steiler würde und die Bodenfreiheit geringer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2013)

Die Pike hat 542mm, die Lyrik 555mm bei 170mm und 545mm bei 160mm.
Mal abgesehen davon das ich auch Leute kenne die mit einer 160mm Lyrik ohne Probleme fahren, könnte man die ca. 10mm entweder durch einen Steuersatz mit außen liegenden Lagern ausgleichen oder wenn man nichts gegen ein tieferes Tretlager hat mit einem Winkelsteuersatz.
Wobei man natürlich auch einfach die 27,5" Pike nehmen könnte, die hat dann auch eine Einbauhöhe von 552mm .


----------



## Emtix (15. Mai 2013)

Birk schrieb:


> Wobei man natürlich auch einfach die 27,5" Pike nehmen könnte, die hat dann auch eine Einbauhöhe von 552mm .



Gute Idee mit der 27,5 Gabel.
Wäre das so wirklich möglich oder undenkbar?


----------



## hasardeur (15. Mai 2013)

Warum sollte das nicht möglich sein? Hast Du eben etwas mehr Platz zwischen Krone und Reifen oder kannst mal das Liteville-Prinzip probieren  Ein neues VR brauchst Du dann ja ohnehin, weil nur 15mm Steckachse...oder eben andere Adapter, falls möglich.


----------



## Emtix (15. Mai 2013)

cool.... 
Vielleicht ist das eine Option für mich - mal abwarten bis die Pike dann verfügbar ist


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juli 2013)

Frage zur Reverb: Heute habe ich festgestellt, dass die Stütze unter Last immer ca. 1-2cm einfedert. Luftdruck habe ich geprüft und Die Leitung sollte auch entlüftet sein. Das Ansprechen der Fernbedienung ist nämlich 1a. Hat jemand eine Idee? Sollte ich vielleicht Sportimport anschreiben, um meine Garantieansprüche zu wahren? Meine Reverb wurde mit der Fanes vor ca. einem Jahr geliefert und ich bin gerade für 2 Wochen im Vinschgau. Bis zur Einsendung brauche ich also noch ein paar Tage. Für die Mail an Sportimport würde ich dann aber den gern den Mangel beschreiben können.


----------



## Splash (2. Juli 2013)

Hört sich nach Garantiefall an, hatte letztens auch eine 1 1/2 Jahre alte Reverb mit so was eingeschickt - Sport Import ist da recht unproblematisch (ist ja nicht Toxo ) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (2. Juli 2013)

Jepp, hatte ich letztens auch bei meiner, ist irgendeine Dichtung im Inneren. Mailen, einschicken und wird auf Kulanz ausgetauscht, alles passiert von Montag bis Freitag


----------



## hasardeur (2. Juli 2013)

Klasse, vielen Dank.


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. Juli 2013)

Was gibts den noch für eine empfehlenswerte Reifenkombi?

Ich fahre momentan wieder RQ 2,4 VR und Ardent 2,4 am HR.

Von meinen beiden MK2 Protection 2,4 hats mir einen am VR aufgeschlitzt,Seitenwand 3cm perforiert,da half keine Milch.

Suche jetzt irgendwas in der 7-800g Liga.

Hans Dampf,Fat Albert...der Onza,noch was?

irgendwie fehlt bei Conti was zwischen der 950g RQ 2,4 und dem 710g MK2 Protection,was mit bissl mehr Fleisch an der Seitenwand.

Meine Reverb werde ich verkaufen,ich nutze sie hier nicht, ich schiele auf 1x10 mit Mirfe Ritzel und Carbon Hinterbau,denke bin dann bei knapp unter 14 kg ohne groß Komfort einzubüsen.


----------



## hasardeur (11. Juli 2013)

Onza vorn und Ardent hinten. Gewichtsmäßig kommst Du aber nicht unter Conti und Schwalbe, bei standfester Karkasse und richtig Profil. Magic Mary hast Du vergessen. Vom Ardent habe ich auch schon 2 im letzten Jahr geschlitzt (Seitenwand).

Mach mir für die Reverb mal ein Angebot (PN).

1x10 mit Mirfe würde ich nochmal überdenken...das wird mMn zu sehr gehypt...dann lieber echte 1x11. Ab September gibt es bestimmt die X01. SRAM Kurbeln kann man auch umbauen (spiderless), bleibt Kassette, Schaltwerk und Freilaufkörper.


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. Juli 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Onza vorn und Ardent hinten. Gewichtsmäßig kommst Du aber nicht unter Conti und Schwalbe, bei standfester Karkasse und richtig Profil. Magic Mary hast Du vergessen. Vom Ardent habe ich auch schon 2 im letzten Jahr geschlitzt (Seitenwand).
> 
> Mach mir für die Reverb mal ein Angebot (PN).
> 
> 1x10 mit Mirfe würde ich nochmal überdenken...das wird mMn zu sehr gehypt...dann lieber echte 1x11. Ab September gibt es bestimmt die X01. SRAM Kurbeln kann man auch umbauen (spiderless), bleibt Kassette, Schaltwerk und Freilaufkörper.



Mhm ich habe ja nichts gegen Schwalbe und Conti.

Wir wäre dee Fatalbert 2,4 Trail und Pace im Vergleich zu RQ und Ardent,ich kenne nur die alten Evo 3C Schwalbes?

Ich habe dummerweise eine XT Kurbel, eine X9 mit absolute black kommt leider 30-40 Ocken Teurer als gleich eine XX1 Kurbel zu nehmen,
Werde mindestens eine 32-42 oder sogar 34-42 nehmen, da ich bei mir jetzt kleinstenfalls 32-34 fahre,mein 22iger vorn ist jungfräulich.



Wie gesagt wollte ich eigentlich BEIDE Reifen in der 7-800g Liga und nicht einen.


----------



## PeterTheo (13. Juli 2013)

Mal hören was Ihr meint, ich bin z.Zt. in Saalbach, alles super bis auf die Standfestigkeit der Elixir Bremsen. Was meint ihr, ich habe so 110 kg insg., reicht eine X0 Trail oder muss es  eine Code sein? Von XT und Saint hab ich keine Ahnung. 

Bitte keine Avid/Shimano Gemecker, habe ich genug gelesene. Bitte Erfahrungs Berichte von Leuten die die Bremse auf lange Alpen Trails / Park Strecken gefahren sind. DANKE!!


----------



## Ganiscol (13. Juli 2013)

Wie gross ist deine Scheibe vorne denn?


----------



## PeterTheo (14. Juli 2013)

200/180


----------



## RolfK (14. Juli 2013)

Was ich dir empfehlen kann, hab selbst 105kg fahrfertig, ist die X0 Trail mit Trickstuffscheiben, die neuen Avid Scheiben sind zwar bissig, aber nicht grad standfest.
Fahre auch 200/180er Scheiben.


----------



## ollo (14. Juli 2013)

PeterTheo schrieb:


> 200/180



in der Größe fahre ich seit Jahren XT und am Enduro seit 1,5 Jahren die SLX bei 103 kg ohne Rucksack . Die SLX ist die kräftigere der beiden, ähnlich der Saint, bzw. ist sie mehr an oder aus, die XT ist etwas besser Dosierbar, wenn man es so nennen will.  Beide Bremsen haben mich die Bike Attack überleben lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (14. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr hier ein Leihbike mit ner Elexir 1, wiege 15 Kilo mehr als du, mit 200/200 Scheiben 
habe ich 0 Probleme. Kümmer dich mal etwas um die Bremse


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Juli 2013)

Shimano verbauen und Glücklich sein

Hab die Zee drauf und hatte noch nie ein Fading Problem...



Vorallem sind sie auch noch leise wenn sie heiß werden...

Die X0Trail eines Kumpels hat mich beim letzten hochgebirgs Ausflug ziemlich genervt und der fuhr fast immer mit Abstand hinter mir
Das gekreische war allerdings ziemlich weit zu hören...


Letztes Jahr hatte ich ne Elixir 7 am Bike und eigentlich ständig Probleme mit Fading, rubbelnden Belägen und wanderndem Druckpunkt.





@_ollo_ Meinst du die neuen (also XT 785 und SLX 675)

Die gehen bei mir (beide mit Sinterbelägen) genau gleich...
Müssen sie ja auch, sind ja bis auf den Handhebel gleich


----------



## hasardeur (14. Juli 2013)

Welche Bremse zickt denn? Vorn oder hinten?

BTW: Kann man die Zee auch mit XT-Hebeln fahren? Ich überlege auch gerade, von XT 785 auf Zee "aufzurüsten".


----------



## Vogelsberger (14. Juli 2013)

XT 203/180 gegen X0 Trail 180/180 getauscht und glücklich.

So subjektiv kanns sein.
Muss aber eingestehen Meine recht penibel entlüftet und eingestellt zu habenund gerade mit 3kg weniger endlich wieder mal 86kg auf der Waage zu haben, Ernährungsumstellung sei dank.

Die XT ist sorgloser und auch keine schlechte Bremse.


----------



## PeterTheo (14. Juli 2013)

Entlüften ist ja kein Problem, ich bleib bei Avid, danke euch


----------



## Osti (14. Juli 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> BTW: Kann man die Zee auch mit XT-Hebeln fahren?



ja!


----------



## ollo (15. Juli 2013)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> .........
> 
> 
> @_ollo_ Meinst du die neuen (also XT 785 und SLX 675)
> ...



wenn ich das mal wüßte ...... es sind die XT 785 Hebel in Kombi mit den alten XT Sätteln (775 müßte das sein) . Die geht im Moment besser wie die SLX. Die SLX (die mit den Kühlrippenbelägen) ist im Moment nur am quietschen, die Beläge andauernd verglast und die Bremse hat nicht mehr die Power wie am Anfang, schon zig Scheiben und Beläge durchprobiert.  Vielleicht fehlt ihr mal ein Wellnesswochenende im Bikepark wo sie richtig heiß werden kann......im Moment ist da echt der Wurm drin  

Das XT Vorgängermodell (775)  war etwas schwächer, deswegen fährt die meine Frau, da geht es nicht gleich vorne über wenn mal Panikhaft in die Bremse gegriffen wird.


----------



## Duc851 (15. Juli 2013)

Emtix schrieb:


> Ist es denn wirklich so abwegig die Fanes mit einer 160mm Gabel zu fahren?
> Zur not könnte man doch auch spacern?



Fahr ich: Bos Deville 160mm und Works Steuersatz -1.5°
War erst eine "Notlösung" mit der ich jetzt absolut zufrieden bin.
Mit Flachen Reifen (2.35") fahre ich um Uphill-Modus. Erst ab 2.5" im DH-Modus. Sonst ist das Tretlager zu tief.


Ich hab gerade erst meine alten Saint (810er) mit neuen XT-Hebeln kombiniert. Geht 1A. Das sollte auch mit der Zee so sein. Entlüften war grausam im Vergleich zu den M810 Saint-Hebeln.


----------



## JpunktF (15. Juli 2013)

Bei 110kg und langen Abfahrten würd ich 200/200 empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (16. Juli 2013)

Wie ist den ein Ibex 2,4 Dh FRC,also mit 120 TPI 65/55a einzuordnen im Vergleich zu RQ 2,4/ardent 2,4?

rollt leichter oder schlecht,grip?

Evtl noch zu MK2/MK2?

MK2 ist wieder überall ausverkauft,ich brauch am spätestens Freitag was leichteres als RQ 2,4/ardent am Rad...einen MK2 habe ich noch, gibt aber nirgends welche und wieder so einen empfindlichen MK2 zahlen um dann doch das große Geld für Onza auszugeben mag ich mir sparen.


----------



## Ganiscol (17. Juli 2013)

Wenn du dem MK2 Protection nicht traust, dann brauchst du nicht über einen Ibex mit FRC Karkasse nachzudenken, die ist kein deut stabiler. Ich habe sie beide.


----------



## zec (17. Juli 2013)

Beim Rollwiderstand sind RQ und Ardent besser, aber wirklich schlecht rollt der Ibex nicht. Seitenhalt ist beim Ibex in meinen Augen evtl. ein Stückerl besser, Bremsgrip ist deutlich besser (vor allem im Vergleich zum Ardent, der Abstand zur RQ ist kleiner).
Ansonsten kann ich beim Onza nur die 60TPI-FRC Karkasse empfehlen. Ist aber doch auch schwerer als die mit 120TPI.


----------



## Splash (18. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre derzeit den IBEX DH vorne und den Ardent 2.4 hinten - Rollwiderstand ist beim Ardent definitiv besser, Grip und Seitenhalt dafür aber definitiv beim Ibex. 

MK2 sehe ich nich wirklich als vergleichbaren Reifen, dieser ist aus meiner Sicht ein schöner AM/Tourenreifen, allerdings ist die Tubeless-Eignung bei Conti leider nicht so wirklich gut gegeben. Aus letzterem Grund kann ich auch wenig zur RQ sagen ...


----------



## Ganiscol (18. Juli 2013)

Für hinten taugt der MK2 durchaus für mehr als nur Touren. Vorne würde ich den nirgends aufziehen. Natürlich muss man dann mit mangelhaftem Bremsgrip und nichtexistenter Traktion bei Gatsch leben.  Mittlerweile ist er aber tatsächlich (zusammen mit dem Ibex vorne) am Tourenbike gelandet - welches ich aber kaum mehr bewege.

Die Chunky Monkeys haben alle genannten (bis auf RQ, die hatte ich noch nicht am Rad) für mich obsolet gemacht. Gerade der Ardent ist mMn völlig überflüssig wenn man nicht explizit auf etwas weniger Rollwiderstand wert legt - es ist ja dieselbe Karkasse, nur haben die CM das wesentlich bessere Profil sowohl für vorne als auch hinten.

Zumindest für den Sommer sind die Affen ein Traum zum "Trailen".


----------



## Vogelsberger (18. Juli 2013)

Die Chunky Monkeys sind sicher preislich ein Tip, kämpfen aber auch eher in der 900g Liga lt Gewichts DB.

mir wäre was lieber gewesen was max 800g hat,besser um 750g,aber da lande ich nur bei HD oder FA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (18. Juli 2013)

Mein Trail CM wiegt übrigens 825g und der Enduro um 850g. Die Trail Mischung (innere Stollen 50a, Schultern 42a) scheint generell leichter zu sein. 

Versuchs mal, bei dem Preis kann man nichts falsch machen. Sind zwar von Maxxis gebacken, kosten aber im Paar weniger als ein vergleichbarer HR2 3C (den ich auch noch hier habe) und sind nicht schlechter am VR.


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt brauche ich eher was in der 7-800g Liga.
Da muss ich mit den On One nichts versuchen.


----------



## Ganiscol (19. Juli 2013)

Beispielhaft dafür wie man ihm Gewichtswahn vergisst worauf es wirklich ankommt.


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Juli 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Beispielhaft dafür wie man ihm Gewichtswahn vergisst worauf es wirklich ankommt.



 

Tja wozu braucht man Grip und Pannensicherheit wenns Bike 12g Leichter is 


Ich fahr zwar wenns trocken is und eher technisch seichte Touren anstehen auch "leichte" Reifen ala Baron 2.3 vorn und MKII 2.4 hinten aber sobald es in die Berge oder zum Bikebouldern geht kommt da Der gute 2.5er Baron und die RQ drauf, Frei nach dem Motto scheiß aufs Gwicht, mehr Grip = mehr Spaß


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2013)

Da hier ja soviele über ihre Charger schimpfen. Ich baue meinem Junior gerade ein Bike auf. Dafür wäre ein Charger völlig ausreichend. Wenn also jemand dafür noch Geld haben will, soll er mir eine kurze PN schicken. Es können auch Kampfspuren am LRS sein, nur sollte er keine Dellen oder Achter haben. Nachzentrieren kann ich auch, oder gebrochene Speichen ersetzen. Wer kein Geld dafür haben will, dem kann ich natürlich auch helfen


----------



## imun (25. Juli 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> wer kein geld dafür haben will, dem kann ich natürlich auch helfen :d



:d


----------



## Bukk (1. August 2013)

Hallo in die Runde

Bin am überlegen mir die Carbonstreben fürs Enduro 3 zu ordern.

Hier werden unterschiedliche Schaltaugen zur Auswahl gestellt:
http://alutech-cycles.com/Schaltauge-Fanes-Enduro
Sollten die nicht identisch sein? Bei dem Preis für die Teile will man ja schon seine vorhandenen weiternutzen können.


----------



## hasardeur (1. August 2013)

Kommt auf die Strebe an. 

Es gibt Schaltaugen für verstellbare Streben (Enduro):







und Schaltaugen für fixe Streben (Allmountain/Enduro SL):






Kommt also darauf an, welche Streben Du orderst.


----------



## Bukk (1. August 2013)

den Unterschied meinte ich nicht. Unter der Enduro-Variante des Schaltauges (also verstellbar) gibt es auf der Webpage ein Auswahlfeld zwischen EN 3.0 und EN 3.0 Carbon.


----------



## hasardeur (1. August 2013)

Das dient wohl nur der Unterscheidung zwischen Signature und E2 auf der einen Seite (QR5/QR10/Steck10) und E3 (12x135/142mm). Es soll ja auch Besitzer der Signature/E2 geben, die eine Carbonstrebe kaufen wollen. Die brauchen dann auch ein neues Schaltauge, bei der E3 kann man das vorhandene nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogli.ch (1. August 2013)

ich hab die originalen einsätze der en-e2 in der carbonstrebe und die passen problemlos!


----------



## hasardeur (1. August 2013)

Dann muss Jü das wohl auf der HP ändern. Ich dachte bisher auch nicht, dass die anders wären.


----------



## Birk (1. August 2013)

Bei mir war ein neues Schaltauge bei der Strebe dabei, an dem war ein bisschen was weggefräst im vergleich zur alten, anscheinend ist die Carbonstrebe etwas anders, sprich dicker.


----------



## Osti (1. August 2013)

ich hatte extra mein altes Signature Schaltauge mit eingeschickt und es wurde nicht bearbeitet und passt einwandfrei in die Carbonstrebe...


----------



## Ronnsen (2. August 2013)

Da ja gestern schon in der Galerie über Variostützen diskutiert wurde, muss ich doch hier nochmal nachfragen. Hat einer der Fanes E3 Besitzer, mit Schweißnaht für Reverb Stealth, selbst nachträglich eine Stealth verbaut?
Wie sieht es diesbezüglich mit der Garantie aus? Bleibt die erhalten, oder ist die Schweißnaht nur für diejenigen die sowieso eine Stealth verbaut hätten, sozusagen als zusätzlicher Schutz?

Hat diesbezüglich jemand den Jü schonmal angeschrieben?


----------



## ollo (4. August 2013)

Ronnsen schrieb:


> Da ja gestern schon in der Galerie über Variostützen diskutiert wurde, muss ich doch hier nochmal nachfragen. Hat einer der Fanes E3 Besitzer, mit Schweißnaht für Reverb Stealth, selbst nachträglich eine Stealth verbaut?
> Wie sieht es diesbezüglich mit der Garantie aus? Bleibt die erhalten, oder ist die Schweißnaht nur für diejenigen die sowieso eine Stealth verbaut hätten, sozusagen als zusätzlicher Schutz?
> 
> Hat diesbezüglich jemand den Jü schonmal angeschrieben?



wenn Alutech die Option zum verbauen einer Stealth anbietet, sei es das sie gleich beim Kauf eingebaut wird oder eine "Schnittstelle" im Rahmen geschaffen wird so das man sie selber nachrüsten kann, wird es wohl keine Probleme mit der Garantie geben. Ansonsten hätte Alutech darauf hinweisen "müßen" das ein eigenmächtiger Einbau nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## Ghost.1 (5. August 2013)

Hi, ich würde gerne noch bissl abspecken, hab aber irgendwie keine richtigen Ideen die auch sinnvoll wäre. Jemand ne Idee was man ändern könnte? 
Bis jetzt habe ich alles so aufgebaut das die Funktion top ist.

Fahrwerk soll aber so bleiben. Eventuell von u-turn auf coil, weiß aber nicht ob sich das rentiert.

Gelegentlich geh ich damit auch in Bikepark.

Rahmen:             Alutech Fanes Enduro 3.0 M Lasur Rot
Dämpfer:             Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C mit Huber Buchsen
Steuersatz:         Acros AiSX-22
Gabel:                Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH 170mm u-turn 
Vorbau:              TwinWorks 50mm
Lenker:               Answer Protaper 780mm
Griffe:                TwinWorks
Sattelklemme:      Alutech QR
Sattelstütze:       Kindshock Lev 150mm
Sattel:               TwinWorks
Schaltung:          Komplett Sram X9
Kettenführung:    e.thirteen TRS+
Bremsen:            Avid Elixir 9 200/180
Laufräder:           SunRinglé Charger Comp Schwarz
Reifen:               Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35 Trailstar/Pacestar
Schläuche:          NoTubes Milch und Ventile
Pedale:               Sixpack Icon


----------



## Kharne (5. August 2013)

Meine Ideen würden deine Fanes höchstens schwerer machen 

Lyrik -> Coil
Reifen -> On One Chunkey Monkey
Laufräder -> Hope Pro 2 mit Spank Spike 35



Wirklich abspecken ohne an Funktionalität einzubüssen? Carbonlenker, ultraleichter Vorbau 
und Pedale, Formula R1, Titanschrauben, Carbonhinterbau, XTR oder XX Gruppe... 

Teuer und sinnlos, imho


----------



## hasardeur (5. August 2013)

Wenn Du abspecken willst, musst Du weniger essen 

Ansonsten: X0 statt X9 oder noch besser XX1, Carbon Lenker, anderen LRS, anderer Sattel, Trailseeker oder Straitline AMP statt Icon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (5. August 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Meine Ideen würden deine Fanes höchstens schwerer machen
> 
> Lyrik -> Coil
> Reifen -> On One Chunkey Monkey
> ...



Lyrik ist ja schon Coil, wobei halt u-turn. Coil soll ja etwas leichter sein aber ich weiß nicht wieviel.

Die Reifen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber sind die wirklich schwerer?

Was ist mit den Spank Spike 28?


----------



## Kharne (5. August 2013)

Der Chunkey Monkey wiegt knappe 800 Gramm, der HD knappe 700 (Habs nachgemessen)
Spike 28? Wäre mir zu schmal. Wenn schon, dann richtig breit


----------



## hnx (6. August 2013)

Relativ gesehen kannst bei der Sattelklemme am meisten Gewicht sparen.  Günstig kämen auch andere Pedale. Ansonsten halt Coil auf Air, Vorbau/Lenker und den LRS.


----------



## sportritter80 (6. August 2013)

Sparen kannste überall, es gilt halt grob gesagt die Regel:
1,00 EUR für 1g sparen.
Willst Du 1 Kilo runter, dann können wir dir sagen was du für 1000 EUR am besten kaufst ;-)

Beispiel: kauf dir _den Selle Italia SLR XP Sattel mit 180g , kostet 70 EUR und spart dir im Verg_http://www.bike24.de/p110218.htmlleich zum Twinworks 70g
oder kauf dir die Trailseeker Pedale (290g), kosten 120 EUR und du sparts im Vergleich zu den Icon 145g, ein Schnäppchen quasi


----------



## tobsinger (7. August 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Meine Ideen würden deine Fanes höchstens schwerer machen
> 
> Lyrik -> Coil
> Reifen -> On One Chunkey Monkey
> ...




wenn du nur gelegentlich in den bikepark gehst, vielleicht die lyrik durch eine neue pike ersetzen. ich überlege mir das. nachdem ich mehr trails fahre als park und um dahin zu kommen, nicht den lift nehme.
Die 150mm würden völlig für mich reichen und dabei sparst du gleich richtig, da muss man nich über Titanschrauben nachdenken. 

Vielleicht vorne ein leichteres Laufrad als hinten. hab mir bisher noch nie vorne ein Delle in die Felge gefahren, nur hinten.


----------



## Piefke (7. August 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Die 150mm würden völlig für mich reichen


Mit 150 mm vorn würde mir die Fanes viel zu tief sein, mir waren 160 mm schon zu tief.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (7. August 2013)

vorne muss ich einfach coil fahren


----------



## tobsinger (7. August 2013)

150mm + 650b = 170mm + 26" 

bitte schlagt mich jetzt nicht, ich will keinen 650b diskussion anfangen. muss jeder selber wissen, aber ich habs am ICB für meine freundin so gemacht, weil das rad ja eigentlich für ne 170mm einbaulänge kontruiert ist, wie die fanes, und man mit 650b die kürzere einbaulänge der kleinen gabel kompensieren kann.  funktioniert super. wenn ich nicht zu schwer für die leichtbauräder der dame wäre, würde ich nur noch das fahren. hinten dann wieder 26"

kann man die pike nicht auf coil umbauen?


----------



## Wurzelmann (7. August 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> wenn du nur gelegentlich in den bikepark gehst, vielleicht die lyrik durch eine neue pike ersetzen. ich überlege mir das. nachdem ich mehr trails fahre als park und um dahin zu kommen, nicht den lift nehme.
> Die 150mm würden völlig für mich reichen und dabei sparst du gleich richtig, da muss man nich über Titanschrauben nachdenken.
> 
> Vielleicht vorne ein leichteres Laufrad als hinten. hab mir bisher noch nie vorne ein Delle in die Felge gefahren, nur hinten.



Die Lyrik hergeben  NIEMALS! 

Was für ein Frevler


----------



## tobsinger (7. August 2013)

jaja erstmal würde ich die pike gerne testen, noch sitzt die lyrik fest im sattel. bin auch vollsten zufrieden. 

ist halt sehr verführerisch, wenn man mal wieder ein leichtes 150mm bike fährt und merkt das geht auch.

ausserdem war je die fragestellung wie kann man am sinnvollsten gewicht sparen und ich seh das bei mir im moment mit einer leichteren gabel.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. August 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> oder kauf dir die Trailseeker Pedale (290g), kosten 120 EUR und du sparts im Vergleich zu den Icon 145g, ein Schnäppchen quasi


Hallo.

Irgend ein Stolperbiker der ab und an mal anschlägt oder einer der im Park viel rockt? Wie steht es mit der Haltbarkeit der Dinger? Aktuell kommen bei mir Vaults dran, das macht dann genau 120g für 120 und wäre so mit das Letzte was ich aus meiner Sicht sinnvoll machen kann.

Mein Aufbau wird so aussehen. Sonst geht da nicht wirklich viel.

Danke für Feedback.


----------



## Piefke (7. August 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ausserdem war je die fragestellung wie kann man am sinnvollsten gewicht sparen und ich seh das bei mir im moment mit einer leichteren gabel.


Wegen ein paar Gramm auf Performanche verzichten? - Niemals.
Die Fanes ist und bleibt ein Eunduro und da gehört auch eine entsprechende Gabel rein.


----------



## hnx (7. August 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Irgend ein Stolperbiker der ab und an mal anschlÃ¤gt oder einer der im Park viel rockt? Wie steht es mit der Haltbarkeit der Dinger? Aktuell kommen bei mir Vaults dran, das macht dann genau 120g fÃ¼r 120â¬ und wÃ¤re so mit das Letzte was ich aus meiner Sicht sinnvoll machen kann.
> 
> ...



Verstehe die Rechnung nicht ganz?
Vault wiegen 430gr/Paar, mit Ti Achsen 335gr/Paar. Achsen kosten 250â¬+Pedal nochmal 90â¬ = 340â¬.
Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

Eine gÃ¼nstige Alternative wÃ¤re z.B. die Mag CNC Pedale von Superstar Components, ~260â¬gr mit Ti-Achsen, ~130â¬.

(Habe die Pedale ohne Achsenupgrade am Freerider. Haben schnell die Farbe verloren und diverse EinschlÃ¤ge abgekriegt, laufen noch.)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. August 2013)

Ich hab hier normale Vaults fÃ¼r 90â¬ ohne Titan ~ 430g
Trailseeker ~ 290g
=> 140g weniger. Bei 120â¬ Einkaufspreis wobei ich die Vaults ja noch verkaufen kann.

Aber ich lese nicht unbedingt viel gutes von den Trailseekern. Ist das nur auf die 1.0er bezogen oder sind die 2.0er auch so schÃ¤big? Die Vaults scheinen ja unzerstÃ¶rbar zu sein.


----------



## DerandereJan (7. August 2013)

Mein Dealer sagt, nach den Lagerproblemen, die alle anstandslos getauscht wurden, ist Ruh`... 

Kann Reverse nur empfehlen!


----------



## tobsinger (7. August 2013)

Piefke schrieb:


> Die Fanes ist und bleibt ein Eunduro und da gehört auch eine entsprechende Gabel rein.



ja, für dich vielleicht, aber für andere vielleicht nicht. Ich seh das nicht so schubladen bezogen, enduro, allmountain, super-enduro, etc.

man muss halt für sich abwägen was man braucht. kommt ja auch immer auf das fahrer gewicht an. ein leichter fahrer kommt mit einer kleineren gabel sicher genauso zurecht wie einer der 20kg mehr auf die waage bringt und eine lyrik fährt. 

kommt auch auf die fahrtechnik an oder die prioritäten, wenn ich jedes mal 1000hm strampeln muss (oder will) um zum trail zu kommen, dann überleg ich mir es schon, ob vllt eine Pike 'reicht'.

Ist wirklich sehr individuell und nicht zu pauschalisieren. ich bin immer offen für neue entwicklungen und die kombi 650b mit kleinerer gabel für leichte personen funktioniert super, auch wenn es das so von der stange nicht gibt. 

und warum gibt es das nicht von der stange? Nicht weil es ein Schmarrn ist, sondern weil die zielgruppe zu klein ist und es sich so nicht lohnt und man zuviel erklären muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (7. August 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ja, für dich vielleicht, aber für andere vielleicht nicht. Ich seh das nicht so schubladen bezogen, enduro, allmountain, super-enduro, etc.
> 
> man muss halt für sich abwägen was man braucht. kommt ja auch immer auf das fahrer gewicht an. ein leichter fahrer kommt mit einer kleineren gabel sicher genauso zurecht wie einer der 20kg mehr auf die waage bringt und eine lyrik fährt.
> 
> ...



Word  danke !

eigentlich auch immer wieder unnötig der Aufschrei wie "was Du fährst mit Deinem Enduro AM Touren" oder "solche teile am Enduro ..." Ja klar, es geht davon nicht Kaputt und ja ich könnte mir auch ein AM dafür kaufen.

die Pike lehnt sich ja etwas an die Sektor an und auch die war gut (meien 105 Kg hat sie gut vertragen) und die Kombi mit 650B liest sich interessant.


----------



## Wurzelmann (7. August 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ... noch sitzt die lyrik fest im sattel ...



Ich glaube, wir müssen noch einmal über Deinen Aufbau sprechen. Das KANN so nicht funktionieren 

Hast Du es schon einmal mit Entlüften versucht?



Ich finde Deinen Ansatz mit 150mm Gabel und 650b Laufrad aber auch interessant. Auf der anderen Seite versuche ich möglichst wenig Probezufahren, damit keine Begehrlichkeiten aufkommen. Ich hab' so schon genug Diskussionen mit der Cheffin über Lieferungen von Firmen die mit "Bike" anfangen oder aufhören 

Meine Lösung bisher: Den Einsatzzweck dem Rad anpassen 

Zwar werden die Einschläge dabei härter, aber die Schmerzschwelle steigt mit der Zeit


----------



## JpunktF (7. August 2013)

Ich würd mal in meiner naiven Art sagen, mit ein bisserl Alltagsphysik kombiniert, eine 60kg-Frau mit 150mm-650b-Federweg hat mehr Enduro als ein 90kg-Mann mit 180mm-26"-Federweg.


----------



## tobsinger (7. August 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> . Ich hab' so schon genug Diskussionen mit der Cheffin über Lieferungen von Firmen die mit "Bike" anfangen oder aufhören
> 
> Meine Lösung bisher: Den Einsatzzweck dem Rad anpassen :daumen



Meine Lösungen: Lieferadresse = Büro 

Rad der Cheffin = mein leichtes Zweitrad. ( Ist mir zwar ein bischen zu klein aber was ist schon klein? Der Trend geht ja zum längeren Oberrohr...


----------



## sportritter80 (7. August 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> 150mm + 650b = 170mm + 26"
> 
> bitte schlagt mich jetzt nicht, ich will keinen 650b diskussion anfangen. muss jeder selber wissen, aber ich habs am ICB für meine freundin so gemacht, weil das rad ja eigentlich für ne 170mm einbaulänge kontruiert ist, wie die fanes, und man mit 650b die kürzere einbaulänge der kleinen gabel kompensieren kann. funktioniert super. wenn ich nicht zu schwer für die leichtbauräder der dame wäre, würde ich nur noch das fahren. hinten dann wieder 26"
> 
> kann man die pike nicht auf coil umbauen?


 
Die Idee mit der PIKE hatte ich auch schon.
Die gibt es auch als 160mm bei gleichem Gewicht, also warum 150mm?

Mein Rechnung:
TOTEM Coil 180mm mit 26" = 2890g 
PIKE Solo Air 650B 160mm = 1860g
Die PIKE kann ich dann entweder 650B Laufräder oder 26" fahren.
Mit PIKE und 650B Laufräder komme ich exakt auf die gleiche Einbauhöhe wie mit der 180er Totem.

1 Kilo gespart und bei Bedarf (Bikepark) darf die Streitaxt TOTEM rein.


----------



## Ganiscol (7. August 2013)

Weckt mich wenns die Lyrik mit Charger Dämpfung und coil gibt.


----------



## sportritter80 (7. August 2013)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Weckt mich wenns die Lyrik mit Charger Dämpfung und coil gibt.


 
Hallo Wach -> Lyrik RC2 DH Coil Federgabel Modell 2014


----------



## Ganiscol (7. August 2013)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> Hallo Wach -> Lyrik RC2 DH Coil Federgabel Modell 2014



Nix da. Das ist immer noch MiCo nicht der Charger Dämpfer der Pike.


----------



## liquidnight (8. August 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> kommt auch auf die fahrtechnik an oder die prioritäten, wenn ich jedes mal 1000hm strampeln muss (oder will) um zum trail zu kommen



Klar ist das Enduro auch tourengeeignet ! Manchmal sinds auch nur 2000hm in einer Tour, das packt man mit dem Fanes + Downhillreifen auch ...

( wir sind ja nicht zum Spaß dabei oder ?   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (8. August 2013)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Klar ist das Enduro auch tourengeeignet ! Manchmal sinds auch nur 2000hm in einer Tour, das packt man mit dem Fanes + Downhillreifen auch ...
> 
> ( wir sind ja nicht zum Spaß dabei oder ?   )


----------



## JpunktF (8. August 2013)

liquidnight schrieb:


> Manchmal sinds auch nur 2000hm in einer Tour, das packt man mit dem Fanes + Downhillreifen auch ...
> 
> ( wir sind ja nicht zum Spaß dabei oder ?   )



Ich bin neulich mit 42aSupersticky-DH-Gummi 115km bei 35°C selbst getreten und leb auch noch ;-))


----------



## Osti (8. August 2013)

ich hätte hier noch nen alten Michelin C32 liegen, falls Du auf sowas stehst


----------



## PeterTheo (9. August 2013)

Hat schon mal jemand einen 27,5 LRS in eine 26" RS Totem verbaut? 
Das ganze natürlich in eine Fanes.


----------



## Wurzelmann (9. August 2013)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Ich bin neulich mit 42aSupersticky-DH-Gummi 115km bei 35°C selbst getreten und leb auch noch ;-))



Der arme Reifen


----------



## Dschiehses (10. August 2013)

Hai Leute, ich hab mal wieder Probleme...


Ich war letztens mit meinem Hinterrad in der Fahrradwerkstatt, da die Speichenspannung bei vielen Speichen "nicht mehr vorhanden" war. Und die Felge war auch ordentlich zerdellt, mein Fahrstil ist halt nicht so der ausgereifteste...

Auf jeden Fall haben die sich geweigert, das Rad zu zentrieren, mit der Aussage, da sei nichts mehr zu machen, das ist komplett hin. Und weil es eine 24-Loch-Felge bzw. Nabe ist, können sie auch nicht einfach eine andere Felge dranbauen. Mein Laufradsatz war/ist der originale Sun Ringle Charger Comp.

Ich hab jetzt vom Händler das Angebot bekommen, über Specialized ein neuwertiges Hinterrad eines 2011er SX Trail für 150 Euro zu bekommen ... weiß aber nicht genau, was da nun verbaut ist.

Oder soll ich mir gleich einen komplett neuen Laufradsatz kaufen? Wenn ja welchen? Fahrergewicht mit Ausrüstung etwa 90kg, Einsatzbereich eher härter - Gewicht also relativ egal, Fahrstil eher "rudimentär".

Wichtig wäre mir, dass es nicht allzu teuer wird. VR + HR ~ 400 Euro. 

Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen?

Vielen Dank,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Entiendo (10. August 2013)

Moini,

ich bin  auf der Suche nach ener vernünfitgen Kettenführung. Der C-Guide soll runter. Satt dessen benötige ich eine fest verbaute, schaltbare KF für meine X9 (2-fach).
Fahre die Fanes Enduro V3.0. Was habt ihr da so verbaut?

thx for help


----------



## Wurzelmann (11. August 2013)

Entiendo schrieb:


> Moini,
> 
> ich bin  auf der Suche nach ener vernünfitgen Kettenführung. Der C-Guide soll runter. Satt dessen benötige ich eine fest verbaute, schaltbare KF für meine X9 (2-fach).
> Fahre die Fanes Enduro V3.0. Was habt ihr da so verbaut?
> ...



e.thirteen TRS+
Wenn das eine X9 ist, an der man keinen Bash montieren kann, nimmst Du am besten die TRS+ mit Tacco, dann hast Du das Thema auch erledigt.


----------



## Entiendo (11. August 2013)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> e.thirteen TRS+
> Wenn das eine X9 ist, an der man keinen Bash montieren kann, nimmst Du am besten die TRS+ mit Tacco, dann hast Du das Thema auch erledigt.




Ahso, Bashguard ist schon drauf! Ja, die TRS+ hatte ich auch schon im Sinn.


----------



## ollo (11. August 2013)

Dschiehses schrieb:


> Hai Leute, ich hab mal wieder Probleme...
> 
> 
> Ich war letztens mit meinem Hinterrad in der Fahrradwerkstatt, da die Speichenspannung bei vielen Speichen "nicht mehr vorhanden" war. Und die Felge war auch ordentlich zerdellt, mein Fahrstil ist halt nicht so der ausgereifteste...
> ...




Moin Jan

Schau doch mal bei Veltec oder Action Sports rein, da findet sich bestimmt etwas um die 400,- 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...stom-Laufradsatz-fuer-MTB-26-Zoll::10364.html


----------



## hasardeur (12. August 2013)

Ich habe eine Frage, die nur indirekt mit der Fanes zu tun hat. Ich suche nÃ¤mlich einen neuen Helm. Im Pflichtenheft steht:

- mÃ¶glichst leicht (mÃ¶glichst deutlich unter 300g)
- mÃ¶glichst luftig
- auch fÃ¼r groÃe KÃ¶pfe geeignet
- ein Enduro-Helm, also stabil und guter Schutz des Hinterkopfs

Urge Enduro O Matic fÃ¤llt aus, weil zu geschlossen und zu schwer. SchlieÃlich will ich auch HÃ¶henmeter im Sommer damit bewÃ¤ltigen, ohne auszulaufen. Der All M ist nicht Ã¼bel, aber recht teuer. Unter 100â¬ Strassenpreis wÃ¤re schon nett, wobei im Zweifel der Preis nicht ganz so wichtig ist.

Also was empfehlt Ihr?


----------



## Osti (12. August 2013)

Specialized Vice?


----------



## valdus (12. August 2013)

Heyho,

als Laufradsatz wuerde ich wohl diesen hier vorschlagen wenns nen komplett neuer Satz werden soll. Alternativ kÃ¶nnte man als Felge auch die ZTR Flow EX nehmen und noch etwas Gewicht sparen.

Wenn es billig werden soll, kaufste dir nen Veltec DH Laufrad fÃ¼r hinten. 
Wiegt allerdiings 1,3 kg.
Im weiteren kannste dein Laufrad auch wieder fit machen und dir ne Ersatzfelge fÃ¼r um die 90â¬ kaufen. Lohnt aber wohl eher nicht. 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...---Mavic-EX-721-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html


als KettenfÃ¼hrung fahre ich seit nem halben Jahr dieser hier

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...er-Kettenfuehrung-1-Arm---Auslaufmodell-.html

Hat viele Bikeparkbesuche und die Mega Ã¼berlebt. Die Lagerung des RÃ¤dchens ist allerdings nicht ganz so pralle, ist dafÃ¼r aber sehr gÃ¼nstig und funktional.

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## sportritter80 (12. August 2013)

Helm: Giro feature! Für ca 70 eur.


----------



## hasardeur (12. August 2013)

Den Vice habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Wenn Giro, dann wohl doch lieber den Hex. Der Feature ist sehr geschlossen, ähnlich Enduro-O-Matic. Was haltet ihr vom O'Neal Orbiter?....und gibt es noch einen "Geheimtipp"?


----------



## sportritter80 (12. August 2013)

Also den Giro Feature fahr ich selber und bin angenehm von der Belüftung uberrascht, ein spitzenhelm der auch super aussieht.
In der aktuellen BIKE ist ein Test von allmountain Helmen.
Dort wird Tragekomfort und die unerwartet gute Belüftung des giro gelobt.
Testsieger sind Scott lin und der neue uvex XP CC. 
Kuck dir die 3 Helme mal genauer an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalheadtom (13. August 2013)

Ich finde den IXS Trail RS ganz interessant. Gibt´s aber erst ab September


----------



## imun (13. August 2013)

Habe den Hex und den Feature. Den Hex habe ich jetzt zum Allgemeinen Auf-Arbeit-Fahren und den Feature zum Biken. Der Hex sah mir nicht Enduro - Mäßig genug aus. Der Feature dagegen ist genau so wie ich mir nen Endurohelm vorstelle. Belüftung im Sommer auch angenehm.


----------



## zec (13. August 2013)

Mein Specialized Vice in Größe "S" wiegt 317g. Luftig ist er auf jeden Fall und der Hinterkopf wird ausreichend geschützt. Gibt aber wohl auch Helme, die hinten noch ein Stückerl weiter runter gehen. Bei meinem schauts so aus:


----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2013)

Danke für die vielen Tips. da werde ich viel zu probieren haben. 

Weiß denn jemand, wieviel der O'Neal Orbiter wiegt? Und wie sieht es mit Erfahrungen mit Casco Cuda Enduro aus?


----------



## Zauber-flo (18. August 2013)

Hallo Alutech Gemeinde,

werde mir vielleicht ein Fanes enduro zulegen.
wollte zu erst das Rahmenkit (Rahmen Dämpfer Gabel zulegen ) doch nun habe ich gesehen.

- Rahmen + RS Lyrik + RS Monarch Plus                                        = 2410,-
- Komplettrad mit RS Lyrik + RS Monarch Plus + X7 Antrieb + Elixir 7 = 2700,-

Also werde ich ein Komplettrad kaufen und die ungewünschten Teile Austauschen und Verkaufen.
Meine Frage dazu wäre, welche Komponenten würdet ihr kaufen um sie dann wieder zu verkaufen.

Gruß Florian


----------



## hasardeur (19. August 2013)

Wenn Du die Teile eh wieder verkaufen willst, ist es doch egal, welche. In dem Fall stöberst Du am besten mal im Bikemarkt, welche Teile wieviel bringen, wenn sie schnell weggehen sollen. Dann kannst Du rechnen. Du kannst Dir die Fanes aber auch gleich in (mehr oder weniger) Wunschausstattung zusammenstellen. Billiger wird es dann kaum noch.


----------



## Ropo123 (19. August 2013)

Also ich empfehle auf jeden Fall eine absenkbare Sattelstütze. Evtl. das Bike so wie von dir geschrieben kaufen und dann z.B. noch eine gebrauchte Reverb oder was vergleichbares mit Absenkung kaufen. Alternativ falls preislich deine Grenze erreicht ist, die günstigere Marzocchi 55CR nehmen und dann direkt die RS Reverb bei Alutech oder ebenfalls versuchen etwas gebrauchtes zu holen. Ich nutze die Funktion ständig und will das Teil nicht vermissen.


----------



## hasardeur (19. August 2013)

Biiliger als im Neurad bekommt man die Reverb nicht. In Taiwan packen sie das Teil fÃ¼r 80 â¬/$? dazu. Der HEK in DE liegt bei etwa dem Doppelten, was sogar etwas Ã¼ber den aktuellen Preisen im Bikemarkt ist.
Bei den anderen Teilen verhÃ¤lt es sich Ã¤hnlich. Einen Rahmen selbst aufzubauen lohnt also nur, wenn man alle Teile bereits hat, selbst HÃ¤ndler ist, ganz spezielle Vorstellungen hat oder einfach den Aufbau als solches das Hobby erst komplettiert.


----------



## Zauber-flo (20. August 2013)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten,
habe hier die Frage etwas falsch gestellt.
Würde es sich lohnen in eine andere Ausstattung zu investieren, z.B. SLX Antrieb da er sich vielleicht schneller verkaufen lässt. Hierbei geht es nicht um einen möglichst hohen Gewinn beim verkauf.

würde natürlich gerne das Bike von Alutech mit den passenden Komponenten kaufen doch leider sind fast alle davon gar nicht im Konfigurator.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportritter80 (20. August 2013)

Zauber-flo schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Antworten,
> habe hier die Frage etwas falsch gestellt.
> Würde es sich lohnen in eine andere Ausstattung zu investieren, z.B. SLX Antrieb da er sich vielleicht schneller verkaufen lässt. Hierbei geht es nicht um einen möglichst hohen Gewinn beim verkauf.
> 
> würde natürlich gerne das Bike von Alutech mit den passenden Komponenten kaufen doch leider sind fast alle davon gar nicht im Konfigurator.


 
Dann investiere die 70 EUR in den X9 Antrieb. Der verkauft sich besser und schneller als X7. Meine Parts waren begehrt und ich hab das meiste am gleichen Tag noch verkauft. 
Bremse würd ich lassen.


----------



## Zauber-flo (20. August 2013)

Vielen Dank Sportritter80
genau das wollte ich wissen 

  @Ropo123
vielen dank auch dir für den Vorschlag mit der Reverb


----------



## juju752 (29. August 2013)

Moin moin, bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Vorderreifen fahre aktuell die Schwalbe Hans Dampf (26 x 2.35)SnakeSkin, TL-Ready PaceStar und ich brauche etwas mehr Grip ohne zu sehr beim Rollwiderstand Abstriche zu machen? Vorschläge? Was sagt ihr zu Rubber Queen 2.4 Black Chili Protection oder On-One Chunky Monkey 26"x2.4" Trail Extreme?

Oder doch was ganz anderes?


----------



## KungFuChicken (29. August 2013)

Rollwiderstand am Vorderrad wird überbewertet  Ich bin vorne vom Minion DHF 2.5 ST recht überzeugt. Das einzige was der Reifen gar nicht mag ist wirklich tiefer Gatsch/Lehm und - zumindest in dieser Mischung - sehr tiefe Temperaturen. 

Wenns eher ein Intermediate sein soll, ist auch die Muddy Mary 2.35 einen Blick wert.


----------



## liquidnight (30. August 2013)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> bin vorne vom Minion DHF 2.5 ST recht überzeugt.


  jo, den hab ich auch drauf und find ihn wirklich okay. Der greift etwas härter zu als der alte 2.4er Advantage.


----------



## Piefke (30. August 2013)

KungFuChicken schrieb:


> Wenns eher ein Intermediate sein soll, ist auch die Muddy Mary 2.35 einen Blick wert.



Richtig oder halt der gute alte High Roller 2.5 bzw. HR 2 2.4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (1. September 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich hab zwei drei fragen zur Fanes. 
Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Fanes zu kaufen.
Die andere Option wäre ein Commencal Meta SX 1.
Hat da jemand ein vergleich oder ist schon mal beide räder gefahren villeicht ? 
Ich werde mit dem rad häufig bei uns im Wald unterwegs sein, also einsatzbereich bergablastig sag ich mal. Gibt auch eine schöne runde wo es bergauf geht, also sollte es beides können. Wobei es bergab besser sein sollte sprich genug reserven haben sollte. Ein vergleich zwischen beiden Bikes wäre genial, hab im internet leider nichts passendes dazu gefunden. Also wenn jemand was weiß dann her damit.

Wie ist das mit der Kettenührung der Bionicon C-Guide, taugt die was ? ich würde nämlich gern die zweifach kurbel behalten, aber auf eine Kettenführung nur ungern verzichten. 
Zweite frage, die 780 er Lenker find ich etwas breit, was haltet ihr davon oder wie kommt ihr damit zurecht ?  
Dritte frage, Welchen Dämpfer bzw welche Gabel nehmen ? wie ist die Lyrik so ? und welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr empfehlen ? Lässt sich das Bike auch ohne absenkbare gabel gut bergauf pedalieren ? 
Danke für infos im vorraus.


----------



## boss74 (1. September 2013)

Also ich bin beide Bikes schon gefahren und muss sagen, dass die Fanes bergab wesentlich mehr Potential hat. Durch den steilen Sitzwinkel klettert die Fanes auch richtig gut. Ich mache mit meiner Fanes von Tour, Endurorennen bis Alpencross alles, wobei mein Focus eher auf bergab liegt.

Bei der Gabel würde ich auf jeden Fall auf 170mm gehen. Die Lyrik ist eine echt gute Gabel. Ich fahre die Durolux mit 180 mm, absenkbar auf 140mm und bin superzufrieden vor allem wenn man das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis betrachtet. Ich senke die Gabel aber sehr selten ab, da dies nur an extremst steilen Anstiegen notwendig ist  

Die C-Guide funktioniert auch richtig gut und ist vom Gewicht her unerreicht.

An meiner Fanes fahre ich den Monarch-Dämpfer und bin sehr zufrieden, vor allem weil ich es einfach mag und keine Lust darauf habe immer ewig das Bike für die unterschiedlichen Bedürfnisse anzupassen.   

Schreib mir bei Fragen einfach eine PN.




Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab zwei drei fragen zur Fanes.
> Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Fanes zu kaufen.
> ...


----------



## hasardeur (1. September 2013)

Da wurde schon fast alles gesagt...

Zum Dämpfer: da geht mehr, muss man aber selbst erlebt haben. Der Fanes-Hinterbau ist sicher auch mit dem Monarch schon klasse, gewinnt mit einem potenteren Dämpfer aber nochmal deutlich. Ich fahre den Vivid Air, wie viele andere auch und möchte keinen anderen Dämpfer in der Fanes haben.

Bei der Lyrik rate ich zur RC2DH. Eine Absenkung brauchte ich noch nie und hatte am vorherigen Rad auch eine Talas. Bei der Durolux (auch eine feine Gabel) würde ich auch zur "Nicht-TA"-Version tendieren. Keine Absenkung bedeutet noch immer besseres Ansprechverhalten. Und um Dich komplett zu verwirren: Die MZ55 (Coil) ist betimmt auch eine klasse Gabel und kaum schwerer als die Lyrik RC2DH.
Lenker kann man übrigens kürzen, wenn sie zu breit sind  darüber würde ich mir also keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## boss74 (1. September 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Da wurde schon fast alles gesagt...
> 
> Zum Dämpfer: da geht mehr, muss man aber selbst erlebt haben. Der Fanes-Hinterbau ist sicher auch mit dem Monarch schon klasse, gewinnt mit einem potenteren Dämpfer aber nochmal deutlich. Ich fahre den Vivid Air, wie viele andere auch und möchte keinen anderen Dämpfer in der Fanes haben.
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht was den Dämpfer angeht. Performance bringt der Vivid mehr, aber mir ging es einfach auch ums Gewicht, da die Fanes bei mir auch sehr sehr viel Höhenmeter machen muss und da bin ich bereit für 200g weniger ein kleines bisschen Performanceverlust in Kauf zu nehmen.
Da die Performance der Fanes aber immer noch in einer anderen Liga als die meisten anderen Bikes spielt war das Gewicht für mich entscheidend.


----------



## Wurzelmann (2. September 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Da wurde schon fast alles gesagt...
> 
> Zum Dämpfer: da geht mehr, muss man aber selbst erlebt haben. Der Fanes-Hinterbau ist sicher auch mit dem Monarch schon klasse, gewinnt mit einem potenteren Dämpfer aber nochmal deutlich. Ich fahre den Vivid Air, wie viele andere auch und möchte keinen anderen Dämpfer in der Fanes haben.
> 
> ...



Vivid Air für DH Perfomance  Muss vielleicht nicht sein, macht aber Spass.

Ich habe eine Lyrik RC2DH mit U-Turn-Coil mit 170mm  

Ich nutze die Absenkung eigentlich nie, da ich bei abgesenkter Gabel immer das Gefühl habe, schwerer treten zu müssen. Keine Ahnung woher das kommt, aber es ist recht deutlich zu spühren. Und solange die Beine mitmachen, komme ich mit 170mm alles hoch.


----------



## ollo (2. September 2013)

boss74 schrieb:


> .......... aber mir ging es einfach auch ums Gewicht, da die Fanes bei mir auch sehr sehr viel Höhenmeter machen muss und da bin ich bereit für 200g weniger ein kleines bisschen Performanceverlust in Kauf zu nehmen.
> .......



Die Fanes ist irgendwie ein Bike wo das Gewicht in den Hintergrund tritt. Geht mir zumindest so nach einigen Gewichts Exzessen an den Rädern. Für den der es auch mal den Berg zum Bikebergsteigen rauf trägt sicher ein entscheidender Grund ein Klein wenig auf Performance verzichten. Für den der es den Berg rauftritt verschwindet ganz schnell dieses "wenn ich doch jetzt 200g weniger am Rad hätte, dann würde es besser gehen". Eine Saubere und angenehme Geometrie gleicht sehr viel aus und Gewicht zu sparen, an einem Rad das sich schon sehr gut Fahren lässt wäre dann Eigentlich nur noch so etwas wie einen Titanlenker mit Blattgold zu überziehen


----------



## MykBike (2. September 2013)

Zauber-flo schrieb:


> Hallo Alutech Gemeinde,
> 
> werde mir vielleicht ein Fanes enduro zulegen.
> wollte zu erst das Rahmenkit (Rahmen Dämpfer Gabel zulegen ) doch nun habe ich gesehen.
> ...



Hey Florian,

ich habe mir damals das BMW Mountainbike Enduro  gekauft bzw ich denke die erste Version, welche du aufgezählt hast, reicht vollkommen. Ist immer noch in meinem Repertoire. Ansonsten halte ich die Elixir 7-Schreibenbremsen durchaus für sinnvoll. Unbedingt beibehalten - die sind klasse, aber empfindlich. Letztlich musst du schauen, wo du Abstriche machen möchtest/kannst. Wo fährst du denn?


----------



## Zauber-flo (2. September 2013)

@MykBike

Hi vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
jedoch hat hier Sportritter80 mir sehr geholfen es ging nur um den Weiterverkauf der Komponenten.
da viele Teile die ins Bike kommen nicht im Konfigurator vorhanden sind.
z.B Shimano Saint Bremse; e13 Kurbel usw.

Der Haupteinsatzbereich soll Endurorennen werden


----------



## Ghost.1 (4. September 2013)

Bin gerade auf der suche nach reifen rein für den Park Einsatz für meine fanes

-Gewicht egal da nur für lift
-viel grip
-sehr gute Dämpfung 

Hätte noch nen 2.4 maxxis ardent exo aber weis net ob der zu gebrauchen ist, evtl für hinten

Dachte an minion dhf 2.5 und dhr 2 oder 2 baron in 2.5

Habe aber keine erfahrung mit solchen reifen


----------



## KungFuChicken (4. September 2013)

Ich würde im Park hinten keine EXO Karkasse fahren wollen. Selbst vorne habe ich damit schon mehr Pannen gehabt, als mir lieb ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelmann (4. September 2013)

Also ich fahre meine Minions DHFs Exo in 2.5 (VR = 3C; HR = 60a) auch im Park, allerdings tubelss. 

Vielleicht bin ich nicht schnell genug - ist ja auch kein Downhiller sondern ein Enduro - und meine Technik ist sicherlich nicht dafür verantworlich, dass ich bisher noch keine Panne hatte. Auch Beulen hat meine Felge noch keine.

Wenn die Reifen aber nur für den Park sein sollen, würde ich auf jeden Fall 2Ply nehmen. Die halten mehr aus und haben auch eine bessere Eigendämpfung. Vorne am besten als ST (Maxxis) bzw. BCC (Conti). Die von Dir genannten sind sicher alle bestens geeignet. Der Ardent Exo ist eher was für Enduro/FR Touren.


----------



## KungFuChicken (4. September 2013)

Kommt sicher auch auf den Boden an. Mein "Heimpark" am Semmering ist halt leider auch mit sehr steinigem Untergrund ausgestattet. Hatte mit dem Minion 2.5 ST EXO dieses Jahr zwei Durchschläge vorne. Einen ebendort, den zweiten auf der X-Line in Saalbach. Mit dem 2-Ply am Hinterrad bin ich bis jetzt pannenfrei unterwegs.

Wie schon gesagt: Wenns es dezidiertere Parkreifen sein sollen, würde ich gleich zu 2-Ply greifen.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (5. September 2013)

Guten Abend, 

Hab mal noch fragen zum Vorbau. 
Welche Länge soll ich da Nehmen ? Bei Rahmen Größe M ? Auf der Website steht 65mm, hat jemand Erfahrungen und was verändert sich alles bei einem kürzeren Vorbau der nur 50mm lang ist ? 
Danke für Infos im Vorraus


----------



## mogli.ch (5. September 2013)

Ich habe für meine Fanes einen zweiten Pack-Laufradsatz mit dem Onza Ibex:
Fahre den Ibex-Drahtreifen mit der DHC Karkasse, vorne 45a, hinten 55a Gummimischung und einem Gewicht von 1020g. Fahre noch mit Schlauch, sollte aber auch gut tubeless funktionieren.
Der Reifen bietet alle Eigenschaften eines Downhillreifens bei geringen Gewicht. So bleibt die Fanes schön agil!
Testbericht: http://mag41.com/issues/issue-three/


----------



## Bukk (6. September 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Steuersatz für die Fanes E3 der vielleicht ein bisschen länger hält als der Acros. Ein Jahr gefahren und heftig ausgeschlagen das Ding...
Allerdings scheint die Auswahl recht undurchsichtig. Evtl. kann mir hier jemand Tipps geben?

Grüße


----------



## Ghost.1 (6. September 2013)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Hab mal noch fragen zum Vorbau.
> Welche Länge soll ich da Nehmen ? Bei Rahmen Größe M ? Auf der Website steht 65mm, hat jemand Erfahrungen und was verändert sich alles bei einem kürzeren Vorbau der nur 50mm lang ist ?
> Danke für Infos im Vorraus



ich hab 50 und bin super glücklich damit


----------



## ollo (7. September 2013)

Bukk schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Steuersatz für die Fanes E3 der vielleicht ein bisschen länger hält als der Acros. Ein Jahr gefahren und heftig ausgeschlagen das Ding...
> Allerdings scheint die Auswahl recht undurchsichtig. Evtl. kann mir hier jemand Tipps geben?
> ...



Chris King Inset i2 ..... man sagt den Steuersatz kann man noch vererben. Die die ich kenne halten seit ewig einige schon aus der Zeit als die Cowboys noch auf Dinosauriern geritten sind  da relativiert sich der Preis wieder 

Hier gibt es den 30 Eus preiswerter....
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...--23193.html?gclid=CNecu__QuLkCFebJtAodSlgAQg


----------



## PeterTheo (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, kennt jemand die Speichen Länge für ein Sun Ringle Expert 26" HR ?


----------



## hasardeur (20. Oktober 2013)

Links oder rechts? Ich habe noch Speichen rumliegen, müsste ich mal messen. Links ist jedenfalls länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (26. Oktober 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Links oder rechts? Ich habe noch Speichen rumliegen, müsste ich mal messen. Links ist jedenfalls länger.



Die Speiche ist auf der Antriebsseite gerissen, wäre super wenn du nach messen könntest.


----------



## hasardeur (29. August 2014)

Da wohl viele von Euch auch Shimano-Bremsen fahren, wollte ich Euch meine neueste Erfahrung nicht vorenthalten. Nach Originalen Resin- und Sinterbelägen Habe ich jetzt wieder auf die guten alten SwissStop (Sinterbeläge) gewechselt. Bei mir Schwergewicht muss eine Bremse einiges leisten. Die SwissStop-Beläge sind nicht nur deutlich bissiger (Shimano-Scheiben), sondern auch hitzeresistenter. Kein Vergleich zu Shimano-Belägen, selbst ohne Kühlrippen.


----------



## metalheadtom (29. August 2014)

Die Speichenlänge Antriebsseite misst 256mm


----------



## Scotty_Genius (5. September 2014)

Da ich meine Fanes in letzter zeit vermehrt auch im park bewege, möchte ich mir dafür ev. eine 2. gabel zulegen. Nun nimmt mich wunder, wie gross der performance gewinn wohl wäre, wenn ich eine FOX 36 VAN RC2 180mm anstatt meiner Lyrik RC2DH soloair verbauen würde? Hauptsächlich, ob das ansprechverhalten besser wäre und das gerumpel noch etwas besser rausgedämpft wird (zwecks weniger ermüden der hände).


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. September 2014)

Bau die SA für <<100€ auf Coil um, lebe auch sonst damit das es knapp unter 200g mehr wiegt und spare die die Umbauerei der Gabel je nach Einsatzzweck und freue dich.
Meine 2ct.


----------



## Scotty_Genius (5. September 2014)

wäre natürlich auch ne variant. könntest du mir mal kurz die benötigten teile verlinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (5. September 2014)

Noe.

Federständer
Feder (Ich wiege 72 blank und habe die Rote, welche ich nur bei grenzwertigen Manövern durch kriege)
Topspacer
Topcap

www.gabelprofi.de hilft flott auf Anfrage per Mail oder Telefon und kurz darauf hast du es da bestellt, weil eigentlich immer alles flott lieferbar und preislich sehr gut.


----------



## Ghost.1 (5. September 2014)

Also ich fahre ja auch öfters mal im Park mit der Fanes mit Lyrik RC2DH auf Coil umgebaut und noch die Shims verändert. Aber egal ob am Geißkopf oder in Saalbach, mir schmerzen die Hände auch immer sehr schnell. 

Bin mal am Geißkopf mit 180 Van gefahren, aber die Hände schmerzten genauso.

Ich hab jetzt mal die neuen Ergon GE1 Griffe, vieleicht helfen die etwas, konnte aber noch nicht im Park testen. 
Denke für sowas helfen größere Laufräder auch noch mal gut, aber ich bin immer noch skeptisch zwecks 27,5


----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2014)

...


----------



## DerandereJan (9. September 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> mir schmerzen die Hände auch immer sehr schnell...



Mal ganz doof gefragt... oft kommt das von falscher Fahrtechnik... du fährst schon "Heavy feet, light Hands" ?


----------



## hasardeur (9. September 2014)

Du meinst sicher" Heavy Feet, light Hands" 

Ich schätze auch dass das die Lösung ist.


----------



## DerandereJan (9. September 2014)

Ups...ja Tippfehler...


----------



## Ghost.1 (9. September 2014)

Hm ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung, ich fahr halt einfach. In Saalbach ist es meistens schon sehr steil, da liegt halt das meiste Gewicht dann auf dem Lenker. Zusätzlich fahre ich sehr Zentral auf dem Bike, damit ich am Vorderrad genug Gripp und Traktion habe. Eventuell ist die Lenkzentrale auch zu tief eingestellt.

Aber da ich am Donnerstag und Freitag wieder am Geißkopf bin probiere ich da gerne mal was neues aus. Also her mit den Ideen!!!


----------



## DerandereJan (9. September 2014)

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach... grob gesagt sollte das Gewicht zu etwa 80-100% auf den Füßen "liegen"... die Hände benutzt man eigentlich nur zum Lenken, das könnte man THEORETISCH dann auch mit einem Ring aus Zeigfinger und Daumen machen, so wenig Druck liegt darauf. Je nach steile des Geländes geht man dann "IM" Fahrrad nach hinten, der Grip bleibt dadurch erhalten.
In der Praxis muss ich mich auch oft wieder darauf zurückbesinnen und mich immer wieder kontrollieren. Wenn du das viel übst, erhöht das extrem den Fahrspass!


----------



## hasardeur (9. September 2014)

Genau, zentral über dem Bike stehen ist sehr relativ und bezeichnet eigentlich die zentrale Lage über dem Schwerpunkt der gesamten Fuhre, also inkl. Fahrer. Wird es steil, muss der Fahrer nach hinten, um den Schwerpunkt wieder mehr in die Radmitte zu bringen. Wenn man damit etwas spielt, merkt man schnell, wie man damit das Handling beeinflusst. Ich denke, das ist es, was Jan mit Spass beschreibt.


----------



## Masberg (9. September 2014)

wenn da nur nicht dieses dämlich Bremsen wäre, hätte ich auch light hands


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (9. September 2014)

Intervalle bremsen, immer zwischendurch kurz aufmachen um "Break-Pump" (das ist wenn die Arme "zumachen") zu vermeiden...


----------



## Scotty_Genius (10. September 2014)

naja fahrtechnik habe ich keine 
aber vielen dank für den input, werde mich mal darauf achten!


----------



## Ghost.1 (13. Oktober 2014)

Da es gerade im Galerie-Thread besprochen wird wollte ich mal hier das Thema 1x10 weiter führen. 

Ich habe zur Zeit:

Kurbel X9 24/38
Schaltwerk X9 Mid aber ohne Type 2
Kettenführung e.thirteen TRS+
Kassette Sram PG-1070 glaube 11-36
Bestellt habe ich heute:

Absoluteblack Kettenblatt 28T für Sram Kurbeln
Schaltwerk X9 Mid Type 2.1
OneUp 42T + 16er
Der kleinste Gang ist so genauso abgestuft wie vorher, wobei mir zum 2 fach Setup nur die 2,5 schnellsten Gänge fehlen.

Hoffe der Umbau funktioniert reibungslos.

Wieviel Gewicht ich am Ende sparen werde kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber die Kettenführung von ca. 150g, der linke Schalthebel inkl Züge und der Umwerfer sollten wegfallen. An der Kurbel spare ich auch noch mal was ein. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## slash-sash (13. Oktober 2014)

Jo, das ist ne gute idee, das hier weiter zu führen.
Auch ich habe ne X9 Kurbel. Allerdings mit der Abstufung einer 3-Fach Kurbel und einfach nur das große Blatt gegen einen Rockring ersetzt.
Hinten fahre ich 11-36. 
zur Zeit versuche ich hinten auf dem zweit größten zu fahren und das 36er gar nicht zu benutzen, um ein Gefühl für 28-42 zu bekommen. Sind doch ähnlich, oder? Oder habe ich mich verrechnet?
Eigentlich will ich ja hinten nen 40er fahren, da der Grundtenor ist, dass man beim 42er schon mächtig wenig Kettenspannung nach unten raus hat. Keine Ahnung. Richtig schlüssig ist mir das Ganze noch nicht. 


Sascha


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Oktober 2014)

@Ghost.1, meist kommst du bei der "Hack"XX1 nicht um die Kettenführung herum. Meine Erfahrung und die meines Umfelds.


----------



## Ghost.1 (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe erstmal das ich mit dem narrow wide Blatt und dem Type 2.1 Schaltwerk ohne die Führung fahren kann. Wenn nicht kommt eine kleine nach oben dran


----------



## slash-sash (13. Oktober 2014)

Woran erkenne ich denn ein Typ 2.1 Schaltwerk?
Wenn ich mir auch noch nen neues Schaltwerk kaufen muss, wird nicht umgerüstet. 
Jetzt habe ich ein weißes X9 mid Cage. 


Sascha


----------



## Ghost.1 (13. Oktober 2014)

Die Type 2.1 sind die neuen 2015er und gibt es erst seit kurzem.
Die 2014er Type 2 verhindern das Kettenschlagen wie bei Shimano das Shadow+ und haben noch den Cagelock.
Die normalen X9 Schaltwerke haben beides nicht. So eins habe ich zur zeit drauf. Laut deinen Bildern hast du so eins auch. 

Ob das normale funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Kann ich aber mal testen wenn alle Teile da sind


----------



## slash-sash (14. Oktober 2014)

Oh ja. Das wäre nett. 


Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (14. Oktober 2014)

mal zur Übersetzungsdiskussion aus der Galerie:
die Entwicklungen im Antriebsbereich gingen in den letzten Jahren an meinem Bedarf/ meinen Anforderungen und der Leistungsfähigkeit meiner Oberschenkel vorbei
Fahre noch immer Oldschool 9fach 20-36 / 11-34; ich hasse es an steilen Rampen abzusteigen.... 





http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html?kb=20,36 rz=34,30,26,23,20,17,15,13,11 tf=80 ru=215 vr=1-1 ge=true rt=true


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Oktober 2014)

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=28&...28,32,36&GT2=DERS&UF2=2099&TF=85&UF=2099&SL=2

Und du verlierst oben 2,5 Gänge oder aber mit 30er

http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=30&...26,30,34&GT2=DERS&UF2=2099&TF=85&UF=2160&SL=2

Dann fehlt dir unten ein 3/4 Gang und oben ein halber.

Aber: Jeder der es bis jetzt mal ausprobiert hat war in meinem Umfeld begeistert. Lautlos, nervlos, keine Kettenführung, ...

Meine persönliches Hauptbedenken war der größere Gangsprung, aber das hat sich nicht erwiesen.


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2014)

KeFü (vor allem obere) ist bei "normalen" Schaltwerken nötig. Ich schätze, dass es auch bei den neuen gedämpften Schaltwerken sinnvoll ist, da sie vor allem das Kettenschlagen reduzieren sollen, die Kette aber oben vom KB fällt. Die TRS+ würde ich also lassen. Ich habe jetzt eine LS1 drauf und bin erst damit glücklich geworden (mit altem X9 Schaltwerk).

28 > 42 entspricht 24 > 36 (Quotient bei beiden 0,666), also der kleinsten Übersetzung bei 2x10.

Spiderless KB können einen argen Kettenschräglauf auf den leichten Gängen verursachen. Hier evtl. eher ein 30er Hope KB nehmen und den Spider behalten.

Die von Alutech augelieferte PG-1070 war bei mir eine 12-36er Kassette. Mit dem 16er + 40er von OneUp ergibt das eine erträgliche Gangabstufung. Ein 42er OneUp würde ich wohl eher mit einem 30er KB kombinieren, dann hat man gleich etwas mehr Übersetzung auf dem kleinsten Ritzel. Und keine Angst, damit kommt man auch überall hoch.

Nachfolgend ein paar Berechnungen für 24-36 (bei 2-fach), 28-40, 28-42 und 30-42. Die leichtesten Übersetzungen sind dann (in dieser Reihenfolge): 1,43 /1,51 / 1,43 / 1,54

http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html?kb=28 rz=40,32,26,22,20,17,16,14,13,12 tf=80 ru=215 ge=true rt=true
http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html?kb=28 rz=42,33,27,23,20,18,16,14,13,12 tf=80 ru=215 ge=true rt=true
http://www.j-berkemeier.de/Ritzelrechner.html?kb=30 rz=42,33,27,23,20,18,16,14,13,12 tf=80 ru=215 ge=true rt=true

Mit 28-42 liegt man dann genau auf dem Niveau von 24-36, wohingegen man mit 28-40 und 30-42 etwa auf dem Niveau von 24-34 liegt.

Ach ja, ich war auch erst skeptisch und habe alle alten Teile behalten. Ich werde sie wohl nicht verkaufen, aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr nutzen.

Prof.: Die bessere Bodenfreiheit hast Du vergessen zu erwähnen. Sehr hilfreich beim Stolperbiken.


----------



## rzOne20 (14. Oktober 2014)

ihr scheint euch hier auszukennen... also frage ich hier. hab zwar ein teibun, aber so unähnlich sind die ja nicht:

hab mir eine neue mrp micro gekauft
http://www.mrpbike.com/micro/ welche für meinen antrieb passen sollte (30 raceface nw / 42 onone / sram kassette (15+17 durch 16 ersetzt) !
leider schleift bei der obern führung die kette auf den ersten 3 gängen (quasi radseitig). kann aber kurbel nicht mehr weiter nach aussen spacern, weil sonst kettenlinie voll nicht passt.

gibts ähnliche wie die mrp micro die auch auf 28-32 kb ausgelegt ist und passt? bzw hat einer von euch die mrp schon zum laufen gebracht?


----------



## hasardeur (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es auf den leichtesten 3 Gängen schleift, muss entweder die Kurbel/Kettenlinie weiter in Richtung Radmitte oder einfach ein paar Beilagscheibe zwischen KeFü und Rahmen. Letzteres musste ich machen.


----------



## Ghost.1 (14. Oktober 2014)

Also meine Kassette ist wirklich eine 12-36.

Habe mal bei RitzelRechner.de meine 2 fach abstufung mit der neuen 1 fach verglichen.
Siehe hier: http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#KB=28&...28,32,36&GT2=DERS&UF2=2099&TF=85&UF=2099&SL=2

Es fallen also die 3 schnellsten Gänge weg. Wenn es mir zu langsam ist, was ich nicht glaube, kann ich noch auf ein 30er wechseln.

Edit: Noch besser wäre es die Kassette auf 11-36 umzubauen. Gibt es das 11T einzeln zum nachkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (14. Oktober 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn es auf den leichtesten 3 Gängen schleift, muss entweder die Kurbel/Kettenlinie weiter in Richtung Radmitte oder einfach ein paar Beilagscheibe zwischen KeFü und Rahmen. Letzteres musste ich machen.


Kurbel Richtung radmitte würde bedeuten das noch mehr schleift! Beilagscheiben bei Kefü ebenfalls ?


----------



## Ganiscol (14. Oktober 2014)

Beilagscheiben helfen natürlich nicht wenn die KeFü ohnehin schon zu weit raus steht. Wie schon mal empfohlen, Dremel die Obere Führung bissel ab bis es nicht mehr schleift. Es sei denn wir sprechen von mehreren Millimetern, dann hilft sowieso nix.


----------



## snicker (14. Oktober 2014)

Hi Leute, 

hier mal ne Bild von meinem aktuellen Aufbau. Jemand noch Ideen wo ich zu vertretbaren Kosten etwas Gewicht sparen kann. Gabel, Bremsen und Dämpfer sollten schon bleiben.


----------



## Masberg (15. Oktober 2014)

Ein anderer Rahmen?
 
Immer dieses Gewichtsrumgeeier. Eigentlich ja ein nettes Rad. Aber warum hast du es dir überhaupt gekauft? Gewichtsfetisch und Alutech passen nicht zusammen.
Nenne mir dein Zielgewicht und ich sage dir, wie wenig Spaß du haben wirst!


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2014)

Mudguard weglassen. 

Ist doch ok mit 15,8kg. Meins wiegt 1kg mehr...


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Oktober 2014)

Karbonsitzstreben
Karbonkurbel

Damit kommst wohl deutlich Richtung 15kg.

Man kann die Fanes schon ohne extremen Aufwand unter 15kg *und *haltbar bringen. Kostet aber trotzdem Geld.


----------



## snicker (15. Oktober 2014)

hi, 

wenn ich einen anderen Rahmen gewollt hätte dann hätte ich auch einen anderen genommen. Habe jetzt auch nie das verlangen gehabt ein superleichtes Bike zu haben. Nur wollte ich gerne mal unter die 15 KG kommen. Da ich jetzt überlege auf 27,5 umzusteigen oder sie mal zu testen wird sicher wieder paar gram nach zusätzlich drauf kommen. Daher die Überlegung an welcher stelle ich noch etwas einsparen könnte. Denke das ich mal gucke ob ich andere Kurbeln bekomme da ist sicher noch ein bisschen potenzial drin.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. Oktober 2014)

Schau in meine Signatur und klick auf "Mein Bike", da gibts genug Anregung. Und dann gibt es hier noch einen "octaviadriver" oder so, der hat die Fanes Sub13 abgespeckt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Oktober 2014)

snicker schrieb:


> hier mal ne Bild von meinem aktuellen Aufbau. Jemand noch Ideen wo ich zu vertretbaren Kosten etwas Gewicht sparen kann. Gabel, Bremsen und Dämpfer sollten schon bleiben.


Hast du schon auf Tubeless (mit Milch) umgebaut? 
Spart nicht nur 200-300g, sondern verringert auch den Rollwiderstand und reduziert Platten deutlich!

Ansonsten wär eine Teileliste nötig. 
Vermute mal, die Laufräder sind schwer?


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Oktober 2014)

also 200-300 gramm sparen durch umrüsten auf tubeless is etwas optimistisch.

ich schütt zB in jeden reifen 100 ml (setzt ich mal gleich mit 100 g) rein. dann noch ventil. wennst also 200 g sparst is meiner meinung eh schon viel.

aber das mit rollwiderstand und platten hat schon super vorteile ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja, hängt natürlich von den Schläuchen ab, die vorher drin waren. Aber hast schon recht, 200g wird's eher sein.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Oktober 2014)

Die Laufräder sind Charger und damit eher leicht.

Statt Chester auf SLX Kurbel wechseln bringt ca. 200g.

Bei Umstieg auf 27,5'' gibt es eine leichtere Gabel. Eine Pike bringt gut ein Pfund gegenüber einer 36 Float. Allerdings werden die Reifen und Laufräder etwas schwerer. Aber nur wenig.


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, aber was ist dann da so schwer? 
Mein Sennes FR in Gr. L mit Fox 180 Van hat inkl. Pedalen nur 15kg...
(allerdings mit 1x11)


----------



## Ganiscol (15. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht hat dich deine Waage angelogen?  Ist ja verrückt leicht mit Reverb, Van, CCDB und Alustreben.


----------



## hasardeur (15. Oktober 2014)

Nö, warum? Meine liegt im leichtesten Trimm bei ca. 14,5 kg bei 1x10 mit Lev, Vivid Air und Lyrik. Carbon gibt es nur am Sattel.


----------



## slash-sash (15. Oktober 2014)

snicker schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wenn ich einen anderen Rahmen gewollt hätte dann hätte ich auch einen anderen genommen. Habe jetzt auch nie das verlangen gehabt ein superleichtes Bike zu haben. Nur wollte ich gerne mal unter die 15 KG kommen. Da ich jetzt überlege auf 27,5 umzusteigen oder sie mal zu testen wird sicher wieder paar gram nach zusätzlich drauf kommen. Daher die Überlegung an welcher stelle ich noch etwas einsparen könnte. Denke das ich mal gucke ob ich andere Kurbeln bekomme da ist sicher noch ein bisschen potenzial drin.




Ganz im Gegenteil. Da wird nichts drauf kommen. Eher runter.
Was wiegt deine Gabel jetzt? Die 650b gabeln tendieren ja alle irgendwo um die 1800g. Deine jetzige vielleicht 2200g? Keine Ahnung. Aber da werden Pfunde purzeln. 
Und hinten brauchst du nicht senfgelben Reifen fahren wie vorne. Oder habe ich mich verguckt? Tubeless und nen leichter Reifen. Würde passen. 


Sascha


----------



## snicker (15. Oktober 2014)

Hi, also die Gabel bleibt auch bei den 650b, das passt habe es getestet. Die Fox ist ne Van und wiegt knapp 2700 ist schon nicht wenig, vielleicht tausche ich sie mal gegen eine 36ger Luft Gabel, habe nur etwas Angst das das Ansprechverhalten darunter leidet. 

@ FloImschnee: Wie du mit deinem Sennes auf 15 kommst ist mir aber ne Rätsel, der Rahmen muss doch schon schwerer sein. Gabel ist die selbe und ich fahre 1x10 sollte also auch nicht viel schwerer sein. Achja Tubeless habe ich auch schon.


----------



## slash-sash (16. Oktober 2014)

snicker schrieb:


> Hi, also die Gabel bleibt auch bei den 650b, das passt habe es getestet. Die Fox ist ne Van und wiegt knapp 2700 ist schon nicht wenig, vielleicht tausche ich sie mal gegen eine 36ger Luft Gabel, habe nur etwas Angst das das Ansprechverhalten darunter leidet.



Passen gut das, ja. Aber nur im Stand. Es macht keinen Spaß das im Gelände zu fahren. 
Ich habe derzeit ne Durolux. Und die Fähre ich als Übergang gerade auch mit 650b. Wie gesagt, so passt alles. Aber jeder Stein freut sich auf deine Gabelbrücke. 
Und wenn du jetzt mal rechnest, weist du ja wo die Pfunde liegen. (Meins wiegt aktuell 15,6kg)
Gabel ca. 800g, Kurbel noch mal 150-200g, hinten nen etwas leichteren Reifen und vielleicht noch ne Carbondruckstrebe (ich habe meine im Bikemarkt gefunden und findet im Winter seinen Platz am Rad). 
Wäre für mich zumindest nen Sinvoll-Tuning, ohne den Einsatzbereich zu kastrieren. 
Ach ja, Pulverbeschichtung wiegt auch noch etwas 


Sascha


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Oktober 2014)

Ganiscol schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat dich deine Waage angelogen?  Ist ja verrückt leicht mit Reverb, Van, CCDB und Alustreben.


Ich werd mal mit einer anderen Waage vergleichen.
Jürgen hatte mir aber extra ein Test-Sennes FR in L mit gleicher Ausstattung (auch Reverb und CCDB) abgewogen -- hatte 14,8kg ohne Pedale.
Von daher müsste meine Waage in etwa schon passen.

Die Laufräder an meinem sind leicht (1650g), die Reifen dürften pro Stück 750g haben, Standardschläuche, E-Thirteen-Kurbel, Pedale sind bei 300g. Eloxal statt Pulver spart natürlich Gewicht.
Rahmen dürfte abgesehen von der Wippe und einem Gusset zwischen Ober- und Unterrohr weitgehend gleich sein.

EDIT: ach so, Reifen sind eh die gleichen und dein Rahmen ist auch eloxiert. 

Wahrscheinlich zeigt die Waage einfach zu viel an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (16. Oktober 2014)

@FloImSchnee das mit der Waage war eigentlich nur ironisch gemeint, da ich mir den Spruch hier auch schon mal anhören musste obwohl es gar keinen Grund dafür gab beim Gewicht meiner Fanes. 

Beim flüchtigen Blick auf die Ausstattung sieht es halt doch sehr leicht aus, gerade wegen der Gabel und Reverb. Auch wenn ich das mit meiner Fanes vergleiche.

Meine Mattoc wiegt 1900g, Sattelstütze ca 300g weniger als Reverb, LRS 1842g und Pellen sind zur Zeit hinten 900g und vorne 830g. Dafür ne KeFü mit 160g. In Summe etwa 14,8kg. 

Im Grunde mache ich mir daraus eh nicht so viel sonst hätte ich längst mehr Karbon am Gerät.


----------



## rune_rne (25. Oktober 2014)

Welche  bashguard und welche kefü würdet ihr empfehlen? Wollte mir ein fanes mit slx kaufen. Reicht die bionicon kefü?


----------



## hasardeur (25. Oktober 2014)

Blackspire Stinger finde ich besser. Bash ist mehr Geschmacksache.


----------



## slash-sash (25. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir reicht die Bionicon für alles. Von Tour bis gardasee. 
Nen bash finde ich optisch schöner. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte mir die C-Guide mehrfach mit Chain-Sucks abgerissen. Mit Bionicon gab es weder Chain-Sucks, noch andere Probleme...ist nur schwerer.


----------



## Piefke (25. Oktober 2014)

Diese Pseudo-Kefüs taugen nicht wirklich. Meine Eigenbau Kefü an der Kettenstrebe (an der Limited-Edition gab´s noch Gewindebohrungen) funzt dagegen hervorragend. Schade, dass diese Option aufgegeben wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san.michi (1. November 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

überlege, ob es sich lohnt, für meine Fanes LTD einen anderen Dämpfer als den verbauten Fox Float CTD anzuschaffen. Da ich fahrfertig fast 100KG auf das Bike bringe, muss ich diesen mit recht hohem Druck fahren. Bisher hat der Dämpfer zwar Chatel und Gardatrails ganz gut überstanden, aber das Ansprechverhalten könnte m.E. besser sein und bei mittleren Schlägen sackt das Teil weg. Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem verbauten Dämpfer und kann im Vergleich andere Dämpfer (kein Coil, das ist mir zu schwer) empfehlen? Der Dämpfer sollte durchaus tourentauglich sein...

Gruß


----------



## slash-sash (1. November 2014)

Gibt es nicht sogar extra einen Fred dazu? Musst mal schauen. Bin ziemlich sicher. 
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten, Bau dir nen DÄMPFER ein, der seinen Namen auch verdient. Am langen Ende ist es egal, was du rein baust. Alles ist besser, als die Fox-Katastrophe. 
Im Grunde genommen sind es die üblichen Verdächtigen: 
Vivid Air (für mich der beste Luftdämpfer, den ich gefahren bin)
CC Double Barrel CS
CC inline irgendwas
Marzocchi Rocco Air
…


Sascha


----------



## Piefke (1. November 2014)

san.michi schrieb:


> ...Da ich fahrfertig fast 100KG auf das Bike bringe,...kein Coil, das ist mir zu schwer...


Bei der Fahrermasse würde ich gerade einen Coildämpfer nehmen, die 300 - 500 g mehr mach maxiaml 0,5 % der Gesamtmasse aus - dafür gibt es besseres Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. November 2014)

vivid coil...wiege 90+...sooo geil. und hat auf Tour im Harz heut überhaupt nicht gestört. letzmal mit Monarch+ war es lang nicht so fluffig. die fanes ist mit diesen AM dämpfern wie kastriert.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (1. November 2014)

Der Vivid Air 2014 fühlt sich an wie Coil. Mehr als einmal erfahren.


----------



## Ghost.1 (1. November 2014)

Finde auch das man coil heut zu Tage nicht mehr braucht. Bin jetzt auch bei der Lyrik wieder von coil auf soloair zurück und ich find es super!!! Hab zwar auch bissl die Druckstufe getuned aber würde kein coil mehr fahren. Selbst beim ansprechen merk ich da jetzt keinen unterschied, evtl wenn man ganz langsam am Parkplatz drauf drückt, aber der Fall kommt beim fahren ja wohl nie vor.

Da ich von der Kondition und meinem Asthma nicht so schnell berg hoch kann überlege ich sogar nicht mal den neuen Monarch plus debonair zu testen. Bissl mehr spritzigkeit hätte ich schon gerne und weniger Gewicht.

Der vivid air ist schon geil, Sofa feeling, aber ich bin dann halt doch nur paar mal im Jahr im Park


----------



## metal1986 (5. November 2014)

Hi Leute,

wirklich interessant der Thread hier. Ich habe vor in den nächsten Monaten eine Fanes aufzubauen. Ich tendiere zu 27,5" Laufrädern, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.
Rahmen ist ein XL V3.0.

Etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir die Auswahl der Komponenten - vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.

In den Geometriedatenblättern von der V4.0 ist die Tretlagerhöhe für 26" mit 345mm und für 27,5" mit 354mm angegeben. In meinem Datenblatt für die V3.0 steht nichts von 26" oder 27,5". Die Tretlagerhöhe ist da aber mit 354mm angegeben. Ist der Rahmen also sowieso für 27,5" gedacht oder kommt das Tretlager mit 27,5" noch höher?

Mein nächstes Problem ist die Dämpferwahl. Ich hab den extra Thread dazu schon durchgelesen und die meisten raten ja zum Vivid Air.
Nachdem mein Rahmen bei Größe XL schon nicht so leicht ist versuche ich überall sonst Gewicht zu sparen. Das ist für mich eigentlich der einzige Grund der mich davon abhalten würde. Ich überlege ob nicht ein Cane Creek Double Barrel Inline oder ein Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Plus ganz gut in dem Rahmen aufgehoben wären.
Was mir beim Vivid Air auch ein wenig missfällt ist, dass man keine zuschaltbare Plattform hat. Ich weiß, dass viele sagen das wäre bei der Fanes nicht nötig?! (momentan im Lapierre Froggy kenne ich das von meinem DHX Air nicht anderst)

Bei den Tretkurbeln denke ich darüber nach ob ich 175mm nehmen soll, da ich für meine Größe relativ lange Beine habe. Bei 27,5" hätte ich damit auch nicht weniger Bodenfreiheit beim Padalieren als einer mit 26" und 170mm Kurbel.
Auf meiner Wunschliste steht eine der folgenden Kurbeln:
Race Face Atlas
Race Face Turbine Cinch
E13 TRS
könnt ihr andere Kurbeln empfehlen? Ich möchte auf jeden Fall einen Bashguard montieren und 2 Kettenblätter.

Momentan fahre ich mit 26" an meinem Lapierre eine Übersetzung von 22/36t auf 12-36t (2x9fach). Damit komme ich super klar - manchmal denke ich es könnte noch ein schnellerer Gang mehr sein.
Muss ich denn bei 27,5" eine andere Kettenblattkombination fahren um ähnliche Übersetzungen hin zu bekommen?

Bin für alle Antworten dankbar! ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (5. November 2014)

Die 27,5''-Korrektur der Tretlagerhöhe kam erst später. Es sollten bei der 3.0 also dieselben Werte gelten, wie bei dere 4.0. Einziger Unterschied: Die 4.0 hat schon die Kettenstreben mit ausgefrästem Yoke, so dass 27,5'' auch mit kurzem Radstand passt.

Dämpfer: So wie im entsprechenden Thread von mir auch schon kundgetan, sollte man einen Dämpfer erstrangig nach Performance und zweitrangig nach Gewicht kaufen. Als Kompromiss geht da wohl maximal der Cane Creek Inline und evtl. der Bos Kirk. Frag mal den octaviaRSdriver hier im Forum. Er hat mit allen drei Dämpfern an der Fanes Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Plattform brauchst Du an der Fanes tatsächlich nicht. Dass sie das verbleibende minimale Wippen auch noch unterdrückt ist klar, aber nicht wirklich nötig.

Ich selbst fahre bei 1,91 m Größe auch eine Fanes XL mit 170er Kurbeln und würde keine 175er nehmen. Mein Kurbelfavorit wäre die e13, gefolgt von der Atlas...oder einfach eine SLX. Selbst fahre ich eine AKA, baugleich mit X.9.

Wenn DU dieselbe Übersetzung bei 27,5 wie bei 26'' haben willst, benötigst Du wohl ein 1x10 mit 40er Kettenblatt als Rettungsring. Ich finde 22x36 auf einem 26'' Bike aber schon echt stark untersetzt. Selbst fahre ich jetzt 1x10 mit 28 x 12-40. Damit habe ich weder im Mittelgebirge, noch in den Alpen Probleme und bin auch kein Leichtgewicht.
Wenn Du auf 2x10 bleiben willst, rate ich zu 36/24 oder 36/22er Kurbel auf 11-36 oder 12-36. Das sollte alles abdecken.

Und mach Dir nicht Gedanken wegen 200-300g, es sei denn, Du willst konsequent auf Leichtbau gehen und siehst darin ein wichtiges Ziel.


----------



## metal1986 (5. November 2014)

Dann bezieht sich wohl das Geometriedatenblatt, das ich von der V3.0 hab auf 27,5 - komisch nur, dass ich es gerade nicht mehr finde. Muss da noch mal nachschauen.

Danke für den Tip mit octaviaRSdriver. Hab ihm mal geschrieben. ;-)

Zur Größe: ich bin noch mal ein Paar cm größer als du - aber laut Geometriedatenblatt soll die Fanes ja bis 199cm gehen. Ich fahre auch eher Rahmen, die an der unteren Grenze der Größe sind - ich mag das nicht wenn die Bikes zu groß und "unhandlich" werden.
Meine Schritthöhe ist 97cm. Ich denke das ist schon recht viel, daher die Idee mit der 175mm Kurbel.

Außerdem fällt mir grad so auf, dass man mit der 175mm Kurbel ja einen größeren Hebel hat und daher auch größere Übersetzungen fahren kann ohne mehr Kraft zu benötigen, oder? Das würde mir ja wieder entgegenkommen wenn ich mit 27,5" relativ nah an meinem aktuellen Übersetzungsspektrum bleiben will.

Ich muss zugeben, ich könnte wohl auf den leichtesten oder die beiden leichtesten Gänge verzichten. Dann müsste ich eben ab und an doch absteigen und schieben oder tragen. Ich versuche eben alles was möglich ist zu fahren (hoch wie runter). Und da nutze ich im Allgäu oder auch sonst in den Alpen schon auch mal die großen Untersetzungen...

Einsatzbereich für die Fanes soll vor allem im Allgäu bzw. in den restlichen Alpen liegen. Viel hoch und viel runter. ;-)

Wenn ich eine 2-fach Kurbel anschaffe und 2 Kettenblätter fahre, kann ich da dann in jedem Fall nen Bashguard montieren? Bei meiner Saint Kurbel ist das aktuell so, dass die Kettenblattschrauben vom großen Kettenblatt durch das Kettenblatt und den Bashguard gehen glaube ich.

Die Hinterachse würde ich gerne zu einer mit Schnellspanner tauschen, bsp. Maxle Lite.
Da habe ich irgendwo hier gelesen, dass die 142er besser passen als die 135. Zwar sollen sie überstehen aber das Gewinde ist komplett eingeschraubt. Bei der 135er ist wohl bei manchen die Achse gebrochen.

[edit]
Da fällt mir noch was ein: Bei den geplanten Zähnezahlen für Kettenblätter sowie Kassette sollte doch ein Sram Schaltwerk mit mittlerem Käfig passen, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2014)

HI, an meiner Fanes XXL habe ich:
- SLX dreifach Kurbel 175mm 34-24, an der das große Blatt durch einen RF LW Bash ersetzt ist
- ein mittleres SRAM X9 Schaltwerk
- Vivid Coil und alternativ Monarch+ als Dämpfer
- ein verdammt tiefes Tretlager bei 26" und Fox36 180mm vorn
- ein Gewicht von um die 17kg mit Coil, Versenkstütze, DMR Vault und 850gr Reifen.

Ich würde bei dem gummiartigen Hinterbau auf keinen Fall einen Schnellspanner nehmen, sondern eher eine massive Schraubachse. Die Maxle ist hilft aber auch schon etwas.

Das Gewicht stört beim Tourenfahren nicht. 34-11 als längste Übersetzung brauche ich selten, 24-34 als kürzeste oft. Würde mir sicher in den Voralpen was ich da so in Erinnerung habe nicht reichen, da würde ich schieben müssen.
Bei 27.5 reicht sicherlich 32er als größtes Blatt.

Der Vivid Coil ist ein Traum bergab, aber der Monarch wäre für straffes Enduro besser geeignet. Stehe ich nicht drauf. Ausserdem ist dieses Blockieren mit dem Hebel nervig, da ich es bergab immer vergesse zu lösen. Hilft aber bergauf gegen das Einsacken (welches der Coil nicht tut!).

Zusammen mit dem plüschigen Fahrwerk (Coil, Fox36) und dem tiefen Tretlager ist es keine Freude, mit 175er Kurbel flache und gar kurvige Wurzelwege zu treten.
Der ewig lange Radstand und flache Lenkwinkel (65° mit Fox36 180) machen es bergab aber zu einer echten Waffe, wenns schnell wird  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metal1986 (6. November 2014)

Zur Achse: Die Maxle is doch nix anderes als ne Schraubachse, nur dass man kein Werkzeug braucht, oder? Die wird doch auch fest eingeschraubt und dann durch schließen des Hebels zusätzlich geklemmt, damit sie sich nicht losdrehen kann.
Weiß jemand was bzgl. der Länge von der Maxle Achse? Ich hätte nämlich schon gerne das komplette Gewinde eingeschraubt und nicht eine "Sollbruchstelle" in meiner Achse. ;-)

Ich hab mal geschaut was Alutech bei ihren 27,5" Fanes so an Übersetzungen anbieten. Da findet sich:
- vorne 22/36t, hinten 11-28t
- vorne 24/38t, hinten 11-36t
Das sind ja schon deutliche Unterschiede. Die erste Kombi is ne Sram, die zweite ne Shimano. Liegt das jetzt daran, dass die Hersteller eben unterschiedliche Teile anbieten oder hat das einen tieferen Grund warum die so unterschiedlich von Alutech angeboten werden?

Das Tretlager bei der Fanes ist doch gar nicht so tief verglichen mit anderen Bikes, oder? Ich denke mit 175er Kurbeln geht das gut - wird von Alutech immerhin auch so angeboten bei den 27,5" Kompletträdern.

Kann jemand nen leichten Steuersatz empfehlen, der trotzdem was aushält?
Der Cane Creek 10 wiegt ja für unten nur 33,35g und der AER für oben 20 bzw 24g. Käme zusammen auf 57,35g.
Das is schon deutlich weniger als zum Beispiel der Cane Creek 40 mit 109g.

In meiner Teilekiste hab ich noch E13 Double Shiftrings gefunden. zur Montage auf 104er Lochkreis. Die passen ja leider nicht auf die aktuelle TRS Kurbel, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. November 2014)

135er Maxle. Ist halt hohles Alu und richtig festwürgen darf man die nicht.

Zur Übersetzung frag doch den Jü, warum er das so hat.
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist halt 34/24 auf 11/34 (oder11/36) bei 26" am besten, bei 27.5" würde ich eins kürzer nehmen - ich fahre aber auch keine Rennen.
Barel tritt zB 1x11 mit 38 auf 10-42 bei 27.5". Ich bin aber nicht Barel.

Bei 26" ist das Tretlager schon tief. bedenke den Federweg! Klar, wenn du lieber mit wenig Sag fährst, ist das wieder anders. Aber ob nun 175 oder 170 ist glaub Erbsenzählerei.


----------



## hasardeur (6. November 2014)

11-28t ist eine RR-Kassette. Keine Ahnung warum die irgendwo bei der Fanes gelistet ist. Vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Versehen/Fehler. Ich kenne nur Fanes mit 11-36 (Shimano/SRAM) oder 12-36 (SRAM), bezogen auf Auslieferungszustand.

Gewichtsfetischismus ist bei Fanes-Besitzern eher schwach verbreitet, zumindest wenn es um Details wie Steuerlager geht. Auch hier zählt für mich: Funktion vor Leichtigkeit. Hier passt die bekannte Tom Ritchey Maxime: "cheap, light, strong, pick two".

Mir würde bei der Beratung helfen, wenn ich wüßte, was Du mit der Fanes so vor hast? Was willst Du damit wie häufig fahren? Wenn Du es ähnlich einsetzt, wie Dein Froggy (durchschnittlich <15km pro Tour, 8-10x pro Jahr), dann werden Dir ein paar 100g am Rad kaum auffallen. Ich merke mein Gewicht und das meiner Fanes jedenfalls nur nach deutlich längeren Strecken. Der Steuersatz selbst wird dann auch nicht wirklich belastet, so dass ein günstiger und leichter ausreichen kann.


----------



## mogli.ch (6. November 2014)

metal1986 schrieb:


> ...Was mir beim Vivid Air auch ein wenig missfällt ist, dass man keine zuschaltbare Plattform hat...



Der 2014-er Vivid Air hat eine sehr effektive Druckstufe mit 5 Klicks!

Ganz zu:	   fast Plattform
1-2 Klicks:	weiches Ansprechverhalten
3-5 Klicks:	fluffig!

Obwohl nicht nötig, merkt man im Vergleich schon einen Unterschied wenn man die Zugstufe ganz zudreht. Wenn man viel im Wiegetritt fährt kommt dies dem Fahrer merklich entgegen. Da ich aber im Uphill fast nie im Wiegetritt fahre, habe ich auch schon vergessen resp. nicht bemerkt, dass ich mit 5 Klicks unterwegs war. So drehe ich vor dem Uphill die Druckstufe zu, auf Singletrailabfahrten auf 3 Klicks und im Downhill auf 5 Klicks.
Das Einstellen erfolgt dabei schnell mit einer Bewegung aus dem Handgelenk. Dies ist so einfach, dass ich die Druckstufe gerne mit einer 3 stufigen Plattform mit Zwischenstufen vergleiche.

Bei meiner Entscheidung dieses Frühjahr zwischen Cane Creek und Vivid Air war letztendlich der 50% günstigere Preis des Vivid ausschlaggebend.

Bin zuvor den 2012-er Roco Air gefahren und empfinde nebst dem etwas fluffigerem Ansprechverhalten vor allem die wesentlich effizientere Druckstufe des Vivid als vorteilhaft.


----------



## metal1986 (7. November 2014)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten!

Hier mal das zur Maxle Achse - habs wieder gefunden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/probleme-mit-der-fanes-v3.660162/page-6#post-12341558
Also evtl. doch ne 142er?

Zur geplanten Nutzung der Fanes:
Hauptsächlich soll das Bike im Allgäu und auch mal im Rest der Alpen bewegt werden.
Tourenumfang vielleicht 40-50km pro Tag. Durchaus mal mit 1500 hm oder so.
Die Nutzungshäufigkeit wird im kommenden Sommer auch stark ansteigen, da ich da in den Semesterferien mal nicht so viel arbeiten muss, wie in der Vergangenheit immer ;-)
Bergauf soll also schon gut gehen, auch wenns mal steiler wird. Wenns zu steil wird trag ich halt.
Bergab soll das Ganze dann schön zügig und richtig fluffig gehen.

Seither fahre ich mit meinem Froggy schon auch mal im Wiegetritt wenns steiler bergauf geht. Da wippt es dann trotz der Plattform im DHX Air ein wenig. Wenn man natürlich im sitzen pedaliert störts gar nicht, wenn ein wenig gewippe da ist - grundsätzlich finde ich es sogar gut, wenn der Dämpfer immer noch anspricht, da auch mal Wurzeln oder Absätze/Steinstufen da sein können.

Wie wippneutral ist denn der Hinterbau der Fanes? Also vor allem beim Einbau eines Dämpfers ohne Plattform...
Eine Druckstufe mit nur 5 Klicks ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht - das geht dann von der Bedienung schon recht einfach denke ich.

Was meint ihr denn zur Gabel? Ich tendiere zur Mattoc Pro. Diese wird doch des öfteren gelobt und ist dazu recht leicht und nicht so extrem teuer wie manche andere Gabel.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hasardeur (7. November 2014)

Da Dein Froggy ja erst 500km auf der Uhr hat, wirst Du das nicht so sehr als Referenz hernehmen können 

Fluffig + Plattform klappt wohl nur mit CCDBA, evtl. auch mit dem Inline. Ansonsten fluffig = VividAir oder Plattform = Monarch+
Die Fanes ist wohl vor allem wegen iherer Antriebsneutralität (Wippen) und klasse Klettereigenschaften berühmt und beliebt. Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen. Mittlerweile können das allerdings viele Bikes. Mein Cube AMS125 war aber selbst mit Plattform schlimmer.

Mattoc ist cool, Pike ist anscheinend besser, Formula 35 ist auch cool und leicht. Gefahren bin ich noch keine der Gabeln, sondern berufe mich auf Erfahrungen sehr erfahrener Bike-Kumpel mit vielen Vergleichsgrundlagen. Meine Wahl wäre die Pike, da preislich nicht so sehr unterschiedlich zur Mattoc und ich mit der Fanes auch ab und zu auch etwas gröbere Sachen fahre. Die Formula ist da etwas weniger robust, was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass sie auch gröberen EN-Einsatz nicht verkraftet. Ich bin aber auch etwas schwerer. Die neue Zocchi würde ich mir jedenfalls auch noch ansehen. Das aktuell Beste ist wohl die neue 36. Ich kenne aber niemanden, der sie schon gefahren ist. Außerdem ist sie die teuerste unter den genannten Gabeln.
Am Ende funktionieren alle diese Gabeln und auch eine Auron. Die Gabel muss viel mehr zum eigenen Fahrstil und den eigenen Anforderungen passen, als zu einem Testbericht.

Kurzform: Mattoc ist super (die Pro ist die besserer Wahl) und wirst Du bestimmt mit glücklich, die Welt ist aber bunter. Zum Glück. Preislich ist sie aber sher dicht an der Pike RCT3 (Strassenpreise).


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. November 2014)

metal1986 schrieb:


> Hier mal das zur Maxle Achse - habs wieder gefunden:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/probleme-mit-der-fanes-v3.660162/page-6#post-12341558
> Also evtl. doch ne 142er?


Ja. Die 142er. Ich würde das Gewinde als Sollbruchstelle vermeiden. Das Überstehende ist dann schnell gekappt (Säge und Feile oder nur Feile).

Zum Dämpfer: Die Fanes wippt "nicht". Ich habe einen Vivid Air 2014 und die DS ca. halb zu. Klar, wenn ich stehe und im Wiegetritt das Tier gebe, dann ja, aber hallo, warum sollte ich? Auch DS komplett offen wippt die Dame am Dämpfer < 2mm. Und ja, ich habe einen "runden Tritt".

Was am Vidid 2014 noch genial ist, ist das Stahldämpferfeeling im Bezug auf kleine Schläge. Jeder kleinschottrige Weg wird zum Asphalt.


----------



## metal1986 (7. November 2014)

Ich denke ich werd mich jetzt mal um nen gebrauchten Vivid Air kümmern und dem einen Testlauf geben. Falls der mir dann doch nicht zusagt kann ich immer noch den DB inline ausprobieren ;-)

Danke für die klare Aussage zur Maxle Achse, Prof. Dr. YoMan!

harsardeur, kannst du zur Auron mehr sagen? Schaut gar nicht schlecht aus - ich hab aber nicht mehr dazu gefunden außer den Test, den es hier auf mtb-news mal gab. Der Preis wäre ja unschlagbar und es verlockt mich das mal zu probieren. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab gibts die sogar mit Absenkung.

Ich muss jetzt auch noch mal zur Übersetzung zurück kommen. Würdet ihr wenn ihr unsicher bzgl. der Kettenblattwahl seid lieber nen Umwerfer nehmen, der max. 39 Zähne kann? Ich möchte mir nämlich den Sram X0 zulegen und dachte erst an den bis max 36 Zähne weil ich ja auch an 22/36 dachte. Wenn ich aber dann doch auf 24/38 umstellen möchte geht das nicht. Mit dem max 39 Zähne sollte aber doch auch 22/36 gehen, oder? Weiß jemand was da genau anderst ist an denen Versionen von den Sram Umwerfern?
An die Fanes passt der S3, oder?

Grüße ;-)


----------



## Ganiscol (8. November 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mattoc ist cool, Pike ist anscheinend besser, Formula 35 ist auch cool und leicht. Gefahren bin ich noch keine der Gabeln, sondern berufe mich auf Erfahrungen sehr erfahrener Bike-Kumpel mit vielen Vergleichsgrundlagen. Meine Wahl wäre die Pike, da preislich nicht so sehr unterschiedlich zur Mattoc und ich mit der Fanes auch ab und zu auch etwas gröbere Sachen fahre.
> 
> Kurzform: Mattoc ist super (die Pro ist die besserer Wahl) und wirst Du bestimmt mit glücklich, die Welt ist aber bunter. Zum Glück. Preislich ist sie aber sher dicht an der Pike RCT3 (Strassenpreise).


 
Die Pike ist nicht besser als die Mattoc, sie ist anders. Die Mattoc bringt dank deutlich besserer Zugstufe mehr Traktion und Sicherheit auf schnell gefahrenen ruppigen Pisten, ist dafür beim cruisen und technischen uphills weniger komfortabel und mag manchem in sehr steilem, technischem Gelände etwas unangenehm tief im mittleren Federweg stehen wenn man sie nicht recht straff (d.h. vor allem mit ausreichend Luftdruck und viel LSC) abstimmt. Die Pike macht objektiv auch keinen stabileren Fahreindruck nur weil sie 35mm Standrohre hat - sie ist schliesslich tendenziell eher leichter. Beide stehen meiner über 500g schwereren Lyrik in Sachen gefühlte Steifigkeit in nichts nach. Die Zeiten dieser fetten Gabeln sind mMn zumindest für den Enduro Betrieb vorbei.

Es scheint @metal1986 sucht nach was fluffigen, dann wäre die Pike vielleicht eher was für ihn, denn die Mattoc ist auch out of the box eher straff. Wenn er gerne mit viel speed auf schwerem Gelände unterwegs ist und eine Gabel sucht die das alles wegbügelt und das VR am Boden kleben lässt, dann wird er mit der Mattoc auf jeden Fall sehr glücklich werden. Das ist dann auch die Zone in der die Mattoc komfortabel wird, sprich die Hand und Arm Ermüdung ist für mich auf langen Abfahrten geringer als mit einer Pike und deutlich geringer als mit meiner Lyrik Coil.

Ob Pro oder Expert ist dabei nur eine Frage des Geldes und Gewichts, letzteres kommt von einer stark reduzierten Ölmenge in der Pro dank einer Kartusche in der die Zugstufe sitzt. Der reduzierte Verstellbereich der überragenden Zugstufe kommt eigentlich nicht so arg zum tragen. Ansonsten sind sie eh identisch.

Ideal ist sowieso alle Kandidaten mal ausgiebig probe zu fahren. Ich selbst habe Anfang des Jahres die Pike mehrfach gefahren, konnte mich aber nicht durchringen zuzugreifen, obwohl es eine sehr gute Gabel ist, aber einfach nicht so ganz mein Ding ist was die Möglichkeiten angeht sie auf meine Vorlieben abzustimmen. Habe die Mattoc dann aber aufgrund des ersten Fahreindrucks des IBC mit einer Fanes ganz oben auf die Liste gesetzt und Anfang April in ermangelung einer Testmöglichkeit ganz spontan auf Verdacht gekauft - war glücklicherweise ein Volltreffer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (8. November 2014)

Umwerfer an der Fanes S3 direct Mount. 
39 Zähne kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen. Die Käfige sind halt unterschiedlich geformt. Schalten tut der 39er Umwerfer ein 36er Blatt aber problemlos.


----------



## hasardeur (8. November 2014)

Wie Ganiscol schon sagte und ich vorher auch bereits: Ausprobieren! Wenn Du auf Absenkung verzichten magst (in meinem Umfeld fährt bzw. nutzt das niemand mehr), sparst Du Dir potentielle Fehlerquellen und Reibungsverluste (besseres Ansprechen).Bei der Mattoc würde ich zur Pro tendieren, da sie preislich nicht entscheidend auseinander liegen (ca. 30€).


----------



## metal1986 (10. November 2014)

Das scheint ein Kopf an kopf Rennen zwischen Pike und Mattoc zu werden. Mal schauen dass ich die irgendwo Probe fahren kann.
Möglicherweise würde ich auch einfach mal probehalber die Auron mit in Betracht ziehen, da ist ja finanziell nicht viel kaputt gemacht... ;-)

Bei der Sattelstütze war ich seither mit der Reverb recht zufrieden, außer dass sie manchmal nicht auf Anhieb runter ging. Was mich stört ist der Leitungsabgang oben unterm Sattel und die damit verbundene Schlaufe beim Absenken. Mein Fanes Rahmen hat diese Bohrung mit der Schweißraupe, aber das kommt mir nicht so glücklich vor - ein Langloch wäre besser.
Daher habe ich die Idee eine Kind Shock LEV zu verbauen. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit? Und was ist bitte der Unterschied zwischen der LEV und der LEV DX?

Noch eine Frage zum Rahmen:
Ist der Kettenstrebenyoke bei allen Fanes Enduro 3.0 so ausgefräßt wie bei mir?
Hab ein Bild in der Gewichtsauflistung wo man das sieht:
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-9990/alutech-full-suspension-fanes-enduro-3-0
Kann ich damit dann 27,5" auch mit kurzer Kettenstrebe fahren, oder?

Übrigens möchte ich mich mal für die ganzen ausführlichen Antworten hier bedanken! ;-) Dankeschön!


----------



## hasardeur (10. November 2014)

Von hinten nach vorn...

Ausfräsung im Yoke ist für 27,5" bei kurzem Radstand.

Ich habe die normale LEV, nach 4 Jahren Reverb und bin noch zufrieden. Es geht nichts über die Handhabung der hydraulischen Bedienung der Reverb und die LEV knarzt leicht, dennoch würde ich wieder zur LEV greifen.


----------



## metal1986 (10. November 2014)

Das hört sich gut an ;-)
Dann kann die so schlimm nicht sein. Was mir daran gefällt ist eben der Leitungsabgang. Da hat man kein Schlaufenproblem trotz Außenverlegung.
Ich hab jetzt schon verschieden Meinungen gehört bzgl. der Leitungsabgangverstellung bei der LEV DX - da soll das angeblich nicht mgl. sein?
Und wenn die Daten auf der Hersteller Homepage stimmen is die auch schwerer.
Gefallen würde sie mir besser, weil das Logo schwarz weiß ist und nicht mit rot (ich weiß - schlechtes Argument ;-)).


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (10. November 2014)

Wirf das kleine Teil in Rohrreinigungspulver gelöst in Wasser. Einige Minuten warten. Dann ist das Teil komplett Silber. Immer noch besser als rot wahrscheinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mogli.ch (11. November 2014)

Ich kann die Sattelstütze 'Moveloc' von Vecnum noch empfehlen. Mit Ihr habe den Schnellspanner verbannt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/03/10/vecnum-moveloc-test/
http://vecnum.com/produkte/moveloc/features/


----------



## hasardeur (11. November 2014)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Wirf das kleine Teil in Rohrreinigungspulver gelöst in Wasser. Einige Minuten warten. Dann ist das Teil komplett Silber. Immer noch besser als rot wahrscheinlich.



...und leichter


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. November 2014)

Wieso? Leichter wirds nicht, aber optisch passender.


----------



## metal1986 (11. November 2014)

Hab rausgefunden, dass es diese Abdeckplättchen auch einzeln für wenig Euros gibt. Ich kann mir also ein schwarz/weißes besorgen und an die normale LEV machen ;-)
Bei der LEV DX lässt sich nämlich wirklich der Leitungsabgang nicht verstellen und der wäre mir genau auf der falschen Seite...


----------



## hasardeur (12. November 2014)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Wieso? Leichter wirds nicht, aber optisch passender.



Nun ja, ein paar µg werden es bestimmt werden. Der Rohrreiniger wird ja wohl entweder die Oxidschicht wegätzen oder die Farbpigmente.
War auch mehr als Spass gemeint.


----------



## metal1986 (12. November 2014)

Sind eigentlich die großen Rahmen (XL, XXL) genau so stabil wie die kleineren (S, M)?
Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, dass bei den großen das Oberrohr und das Unterrohr gar keinen Kontakt haben bevor sie ans Steuerrohr geschweißt sind - im Gegensatz dazu bei den kleineren Rahmen schon. Da sind Ober- und Unterrohr noch miteinander verschweißt, was deutlich stabiler aussieht...


----------



## hasardeur (12. November 2014)

Sieht vielleicht stabiler aus, ob es so ist??? Bei den kleinen Rahmen geht es einfach nicht anders, weil nicht genug Platz. Von gebrochenen Hauptrahmen bzw. Steuerrohren habe ich noch nichts vernommen und einigen Alutech-Fahrerei sind eher......sagen wir mal aerodynamisch gebaut


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2014)

metal1986 schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich die großen Rahmen (XL, XXL) genau so stabil wie die kleineren (S, M)?
> Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, dass bei den großen das Oberrohr und das Unterrohr gar keinen Kontakt haben bevor sie ans Steuerrohr geschweißt sind - im Gegensatz dazu bei den kleineren Rahmen schon. Da sind Ober- und Unterrohr noch miteinander verschweißt, was deutlich stabiler aussieht...


 
Willst du Doppelbrücke fahren? Dann besser ne Sennes...


----------



## metal1986 (12. November 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Willst du Doppelbrücke fahren? Dann besser ne Sennes...


Nee, nee... ;-) keine Doppelbrücke ;-)
Ich hatte jetzt nicht unbedingt Zweifel, dass die Fanes mich nicht aushalten wird - mir kam nur der Gedanke, als ich heute ein Bild einer Fanes in Größe M gesehen hab - da dachte ich bei mir schaut das doch iwie anderst aus, was sich als ich heim kam auch bestätigte ;-)


----------



## dbf (16. November 2014)

Servus, meine Freundin 1,52 m, 50 kg, kauft sich wahrscheinlich das Fanes XS, da es erstens das einzige bike ist wo sie gut übersteht, auch besser wie beim propain flo... und zweitens ist es einfach ein gutes bike. 
http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-XS-40-Komplettbike-26
gabel und dämpfer sin von x fusion und extra mit nen soft tune. 
1. Was haltet ihr von denen? Für eine etwas fortgeschritte Anfängerin durch aus in Ordnung oder?  Xfusion kommt glaube ich auch aus dem hause fox oder? (hatte bei meinen bionicon nen x fusion air dämpfer und bin damit nicht so glücklich gewsen! hab da jetzt nen x fusion coil und der ist top.) Andere Gabeln und dämpfer bei alutech haben nach meinem kentnissstand keinen soft tune!?

2. frage mich halt ob es sich lohnt gleich mit bissal aufpreis "bessere" parts zu verbauen. Ist halt die Frage, ob diese wenn die dämpfungskatusche nicht für das gewicht angepasst sind dann auch wirklich besser sind für sie. Nach meinen recherchen sind die stander dämpfungskatuschen für 65-85kg ausgelegt. dh. bei wenig luftdruck fehlt der gegendruck zum ausfedern? stimmt dies so? 

3. Bremsen sind die Hayes Scheibenbremsensatz Prime Expert 180/180mm verbaut, habt ihr infos zu diesen? nach meinen internetrecherchen ganz okay ... oder würdet ihr für 100€ aufpreis die SRAM Scheibenbremssatz Guide R 200/180mm nehmen.

4. Sun Ringlé Charger Comp Laufradsatz 26" laufräder sind verbaut mit 1950g etwas schwer für 50kg sollte man hier auch aufstocken? so 180€ für Sun Ringlé Charger Pro Laufradsatz 26" schwarz


So das waren jetzt viel fragen  SRY
vielen Dank im voraus für euere Meinungen.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2014)

Zu X-Fusion weiss ich garnichts. Von den Leichtgewichten die ich hier kenne (1xFanes, 1xLiteville) hab ich nie irgendwelche Äußerungen zu Problemen mit der Einstellbarkeit der Federelemente gehört (Fox36, LyrikDH, Roco, FoxRP23). Erstmal fahren???

Die Guide R bekommt man ja für um die 150€ im Netz, für die Hayes im Verkauf denke ich so um die 50€. Aufpreis passt also...würde ich machen. Einfach weil Hayes Mist ist, nicht etwa weil die nicht bremst.

Ob Charger Pro oder Comp oder Expert ist total egal, die Felgen sind gleich und wer das Mehrgewicht der Messingnippel spürt sollte bei Wetten-dass auftreten. Wenn es wirklich wichtig sein sollte, besser jeden Cent in einen vernünftigen LRS investieren. Cube CSW zb, der entspricht dem EX1501. Oder von Superstar den Switch+Tactic 28SpeichenLRS, der wiegt auch nur 1560gr.

Alle Teile sind eher schlicht und schwer, da lohnt sich jedes Teil zu prüfen und ggfs auszutauschen. Kurbel und Ritzel wäre da zuerst dran. Sattelstütze wirst ja eh ne versenkbare holen - der Aufpreis für die Reverb ist etwas teuer.


----------



## Ganiscol (16. November 2014)

X-Fusion hat nichts mit Fox zu tun.


----------



## ollo (20. November 2014)

dbf schrieb:


> Servus, meine Freundin 1,52 m, 50 kg, kauft sich wahrscheinlich das Fanes XS, da es erstens das einzige bike ist wo sie gut übersteht, auch besser wie beim propain flo... und zweitens ist es einfach ein gutes bike.
> http://alutech-cycles.com/Fanes-XS-40-Komplettbike-26
> gabel und dämpfer sin von x fusion und extra mit nen soft tune.
> 1. Was haltet ihr von denen? Für eine etwas fortgeschritte Anfängerin durch aus in Ordnung oder?  Xfusion kommt glaube ich auch aus dem hause fox oder? (hatte bei meinen bionicon nen x fusion air dämpfer und bin damit nicht so glücklich gewsen! hab da jetzt nen x fusion coil und der ist top.) Andere Gabeln und dämpfer bei alutech haben nach meinem kentnissstand keinen soft tune!?
> ...




Moin,
X Fusion ist sicher nicht schlecht (bauen und entwickeln auch für andere so munkelt man) und passend auf Leichtgewichte abgestimmt werden die Federelemente Spaß machen, Alternativ und mal zum Austausch wenn X Fusion nicht mehr so gut geht, sind Manitou Gabeln, die gehen auch noch mit sehr niedrigen Luftdrücken sehr gut und als Dämpfer einen DT Swiss, Soft einstellbar und die Zugstufe hat eine sehr große Bandbreite, da braucht es nicht mal ein spezielles Tuning und in der M 210 Variante auch bezahlbar.


----------



## slash-sash (22. November 2014)

Kurze Frage zum Steuersatz.
Ich fahre ein Fanes 2.0.! Der soll nen neuen Steuersatz bekommen. Ich suche aber einen, bei dem man den Winkel verstellen kann. Hat da jemand einen interessanten Steuersatz mit realistischem und vernünftigen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis? Und wie heißen die Dinger?

Dann habe ich nach 3 Jahren mal meine Lager raus geschmissen. Ja, meine haben wirklich so lange gehalten. 
Ich weiß auch, dass wir das schon ein paar mal diskutiert haben hier. Aber irgendwie bin ich gerade zu doof das wieder zu finden. Irgend jemand hatte doch eine recht günstige Adresse.

Ich dank euch schon mal für eure Hilfe, so dass ich nächste Saison wieder biken kann.


Sascha


----------



## xalex (22. November 2014)

Hi sascha, 

ich hatte im fritzz den works components steuersatz und war bis auf die mühsame montage sehr zufrieden. Allerdings kann man mit dem nicht flexibel verstellen, sondern legt sich fest
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/
Bei fast allen, die ich kenne, macht das cane creek angle set irgendwelche probleme (knacken und klappern)
http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset
habe aber jetzt nicht geschaut, ob das mit den fanes abmessungen passt

Zum Thema Lager: habe jetzt ja auch schon  anfangen müssen mit tauschen... ich werde in Zukunft 2RSH Lager verbauen und hoffe, dass das länger hält. hier z. B. finde ich es preislich i.o.
http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=11062006


----------



## slash-sash (22. November 2014)

Hey Alex. Dank dir. Dann werde ich mal schauen. Das ist ja mal nen Anfang. 
Wollen wie Lager zusammen bestellen?
Ich hab meinen bock gerade auseinander. Willst du die 650b Laufräder zum testen haben?


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2014)

Lager : dswaelzlager.de

Da gibt es auch Endurobearings.


----------



## xalex (22. November 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Hey Alex. Dank dir. Dann werde ich mal schauen. Das ist ja mal nen Anfang.
> Wollen wie Lager zusammen bestellen?
> Ich hab meinen bock gerade auseinander. Willst du die 650b Laufräder zum testen haben?
> 
> ...



Lager zusammen bestellen ist ne gute Idee. Mit den Lufrädern mal schauen. Ich habe mein Rad erst heute wieder zum Laufen bekommen und bin jetzt die nächstenn 14 Tage familienmäßig ausgebucht...



hasardeur schrieb:


> Lager : dswaelzlager.de
> 
> Da gibt es auch Endurobearings.



was wäre denn empfehlenswerter, skf 2rsh lager oder endurobearings? in bezug auf dichtheit meine ich


----------



## hasardeur (22. November 2014)

Kann man so nicht vergleichen. Endurobearings haben keinen Käfig und dafür mehr Kugeln. Das ist bei kleinen Drehwinkeln etwas besser. Ob es eine Glaubensfrage ist und den höheren Preis rechtfertigt, werde ich beim nächsten Wechsel ausprobieren. Eine volle Fettpackung halte ich persönlich für wirkungsvoller gegen Schmutz und Feuchtigkeit, als eine bessere Dichtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (22. November 2014)

Ich habe zuletzt fürs Hauptschwingenlager und den Wippendrehpunkt SKF verbaut und an der Sitzstrebe irgendwas anderes 2RSH. Alle Lager vollgepackt mit Fett (PM600). Beim letzten Check Ende Sommer waren alle SKF Lager noch gefüllt mit Fett, wenngleich eher schwarz als rot. Aber sie liefen noch sauber. Das andere Lagerpärchen war ausgewaschen und liefen entsprechend etwas hakelig. Dabei sitzen die Dichtscheiben bei den nonames gar nicht mal so labberig wie man das halt oft hat bei ganz günstigen Produkten.

Wenn die SKF jetzt noch ein Jahr (oder länger) halten, waren sie es wert. Ich sehe nämlich das Problem weniger bei den Kosten für die Lager sondern beim Verschleiss der Lagersitze durch wiederholtes Ein- und Auspressen, deshalb am liebsten so selten wie möglich.


----------



## wurstzipfel (22. November 2014)

???
Dankeschön


----------



## Dennis32 (22. November 2014)

Wo genau ist dein problem?

Bei ausgefahrener Sattelstütze den Bedienhebel abschrauben
(aufpassen das du nicht auf den Hebel drückst) und dann die Leitung mit dem roten dingsbums verschließen.

Leitung durch den Rahmen ziehen und wieder zusammen bauen.
Kein entlüften ect. 

Ich habe meinen Hebel anschließend noch 2 mal abgebaut um die Leitung zu kürzen, war auch kein Problem.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen....


Gesendet von meinem G100W mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wurstzipfel (23. November 2014)

@Dennis32
Ja,konntest du.
Danke !
Hab da noch ein Anliegen :
Kann man bei der Fanes 4.0 die beiden Schaltzüge der Rohloff im Rahmen verlegen ?
Und passt auf der Seite wo der Zug der Reverb rauskommt,auch noch die HR Bremse durch ?
Das zweite loch scheint mir einiges kleiner ???
Dankeschön  !


----------



## Ganiscol (23. November 2014)

Crossposting nervt.


----------



## metal1986 (24. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie weit die Sattelstütze mindestens im Rahmen sein sollte bei der Fanes? Mein fahrfertiges Gewicht liegt bei etwa 85kg.
Reicht es bis zur Mitte vom Oberrohr? (Mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe der Sattelstütze käme ich nur bis zum oberen Rand des Oberrohres)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (24. November 2014)

Bis unterhalb Unterkante Oberrohre, und zwar deutlich. Das ist bei jedem Bike so, nicht nur bei der Fanes. Also längere Stütze oder größeren Rahmen nehmen.


----------



## metal1986 (24. November 2014)

Alles klar. Danke.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. November 2014)

Ich hatte mehrfach Kontakt mit Jü dazu. Er gab sich zufrieden, wenn die Stütze solide ins Oberrohr reinsteht. Im Zweifel selber noch mal fragen.


----------



## metal1986 (25. November 2014)

Ich denke die Stütze, die ich verbauen will reicht schon bis zur Unterkante vom Oberrohr - wollte nur im Vorfeld schon mal auf Nummer sicher gehen.
Da werde ich wohl noch mal ne Mail an Jürgen schreiben. ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2014)

Unterkante Oberrohr oder Unterkante Strebe?

Bei der Fanes ist das ja nicht so ein Unterschied, aber bei anderen teils krass.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. November 2014)

Meine Aussage war: Das Ende der Sattelstütze muss bis gut (1-2 cm) in das Oberrohr rein gehen (nicht die Verstrebung, das reicht niemals).


----------



## hasardeur (25. November 2014)

Ich würde mir die Frage stellen, wieviel Mehrkosten eine längere Stütze hätte und ob es mir das Wert wäre oder ich irgendwann einmal mit Jü diskutieren muss, warum mein Sattelrohr gerissen ist. Eine so weit ausgezogene Stütze erzeugt schon einen kräftigen Hebel und ein gerissenes Sattelrohr ist so gut wie immer ein Anwenderfehler.


----------



## metal1986 (25. November 2014)

Dass es mit der kleinen Strebe nicht ausreicht is schon klar - das wäre ein bisschen arg kurz ;-)
Die Frage ist nicht, wieviel Mehrkosten eine längere Stütze hat sondern ob es eine längere Stütze gibt... =D

Ich denke aber, dass es kein Problem ist bis deutlich unter die *Unter*kante des Oberrohres zu kommen. Von daher kein Grund zur Sorge.
(Falls es doch eher Mitte Oberrohr oder so wird werd ich eben den Jü mal kontaktieren.)


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. November 2014)

Das Problem ist, wenn man einen M (oder kleiner Rahmen der alten Bauart hat (mit Knick im Sattelrohr also vor v4 Fanes) dann muss man um sinnvoll absenken zu können sofern man keine Absenkstütze mag eine Hülse mit 27,2er Stütze benutzen. Genau diese Hülsen gibt es nicht wirklich in lang.

Ich hab die ganze Kommunikation mit Jü und gehe davon aus, das er zu seinem Wort steht.


----------



## metal1986 (25. November 2014)

Was denn für ein Knick im Sattelrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2014)

Unten kurz vor der Umlenkung. Ist ein Knick, halt mal ein Lineal dran.

Ich hab ne lange KS drin, die geht auch komplett rein.
Die normale Stütze musste ich aber kürzen, damit sie ganz rein geht, und die geht daher nun ausgefahren nur bis OK Oberrohr, aber ich hab ja noch die Strebe  ..und bei meinem Liteville damals war das laut Liteville auch völlig ausreichend, solange die Stütze/Hülse 15cm drin steckte.

Bei meinem alten Torque ist der Sitzdom nach zwei Jahren abgebrochen, da hatte ich immer eine Thomson nach Vorschrift Canyon 8cm drin. Das war weit oberhalb des Oberrohrs. IMHO lag das aber nicht sosehr daran, denn das Sitzrohr war zuweit aufgerieben und nur im Bereich der Klemmung im Kontakt mit der Stütze. Das hat sich dann einmal zu oft bewegt.


----------



## metal1986 (25. November 2014)

Stimmt - hab grad mal ein paar Bilder angeschaut und da ist echt ein leichte Bogen im Sitzrohr, das wäre mir so nie aufgefallen. Aber da ja eh ne Teleskopstütze rein soll ist das relativ egal und mein Rahmen is auch XL.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. November 2014)

Ich hatte mit passend abgelängter (Oberkante Oberrohr + 1cm) normaler 31,6er Stütze beim M Rahmen gerade mal 12 cm Absenkung. Unbrauchbar. Ne Reverb wollte ich nicht und eine 170er Movelock war mit zu neu bzw. 17 cm sind mir auch zu wenig. Mein Sattel ist wenn's runter geht genau da wo man ihn im Bild in der Signatur sieht. Bei ner 170er Movelock wäre er 7 cm weiter oben!


----------



## slash-sash (28. November 2014)

Sorry, ich muss das Steuersatz-Thema noch mal hervor holen. 
Ich blick's nicht mehr. 
Zu aller erst: welche Steuersatzmaße brauche ich? Und dann war ich mal spaßeshalber auf der Acros-Seite. Da findet man ja den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr. Ich finde noch nicht mal nen winkelverstellbaren Steuersatz. Werden nicht mehr so bezeichnet? Ich jedenfalls finde nichts. 
Klärt mich mal bitte auf. 


Sascha


----------



## Masberg (29. November 2014)

Was auf jeden Fall passt ist Reset Racing Flatstack A 8. Den habe ich selbst. Wozu man einen verstellbaren braucht, erschließt sich mir nicht.... aber deine Entscheidung bei der ich dir aber leider nicht weiterhelfen kann


----------



## Ganiscol (29. November 2014)

@slash-sash Du brauchst oben beispielsweise ZS44/28,6 und unten ZS56/40. Dabei steht ZS für Zero Stack (d.h. die Einbaulänge der Gabel wird nicht vergrössert indem etwa die untere Schale aussen liegen würde), 44mm für den Steuerrohrdurchmesser oben, 28,6mm für den Gabelschaft oben. 56mm ist der Steuerrohrdurchmesser unten und 40mm der Gabelschaft. Das passt dann zu einer tapered Gabel. Wenn du eine Gabel mit durchgängige, 1 1/8" Gabelschaft hättest, müsste die Schale unten ZS56/30 sein.


----------



## slash-sash (29. November 2014)

Masberg schrieb:


> Was auf jeden Fall passt ist Reset Racing Flatstack A 8. Den habe ich selbst. Wozu man einen verstellbaren braucht, erschließt sich mir nicht.... aber deine Entscheidung bei der ich dir aber leider nicht weiterhelfen kann



Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
@Ganiscol   danke. Jetzt kommt ein wenig Licht ins Dunkle. 

Ich habe über einen winkelverstellbaren Steuersatz nachgedacht, da ich noch ne 2.0 fahre. Und im Vergleich zur 3.0 oder 4.0 der Lenkwinkel ja steiler ist. Nen halben Grad? Oder ein Grad?! 
Außerdem habe ich ne 180mm Federgabel und ne 160er. Deshalb der Gedanke an einen solchen Steuersatz. 
Aber ich hab da ne ganz andere Frage: hast du keine Freunde, Freundin oder Kind? Oder was macht man um 0.30 Uhr  im IBC???


Sascha


----------



## Masberg (30. November 2014)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Oder was macht man um 0.30 Uhr  im IBC???
> 
> 
> Sascha


ich kam grad vom Nighride und dachte mir, der arme Kerl sitzt um kurz nach 9 abends vorm ibc.... tust ihm den Gefallen und beantwortest seine Frage


----------



## metal1986 (30. November 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ja. Die 142er. Ich würde das Gewinde als Sollbruchstelle vermeiden. Das Überstehende ist dann schnell gekappt (Säge und Feile oder nur Feile).
> 
> Zum Dämpfer: Die Fanes wippt "nicht". Ich habe einen Vivid Air 2014 und die DS ca. halb zu. Klar, wenn ich stehe und im Wiegetritt das Tier gebe, dann ja, aber hallo, warum sollte ich? Auch DS komplett offen wippt die Dame am Dämpfer < 2mm. Und ja, ich habe einen "runden Tritt".
> 
> Was am Vidid 2014 noch genial ist, ist das Stahldämpferfeeling im Bezug auf kleine Schläge. Jeder kleinschottrige Weg wird zum Asphalt.




Ich muss jetzt doch schon wieder das Thema mit der Hinterachse aufgreifen:
Bei der Rear Maxle Lite ist ja der mittlere Teil der Achse im Durchmesser kleiner. Ist bei der 142x12 trotzdem genug des 12mm messenden Teils der Achse vorhanden, damit die Nabe sauber aufliegt. Nicht, dass dann die Nabe mit ihrem Lager genau auf der abfallenden Kante zwischen den beiden Durchmesserbereichen liegt oder so - dann bräuchte man doch ne 135x12 Achse. Ich denke, da ist der mittlere Bereich mit geringerem Durchmesser nicht so breit?

Grüße und nen schönen Sonntag Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (30. November 2014)

Ist in der Nabe nicht eh eine Hülse für die Achse?


----------



## metal1986 (30. November 2014)

Is ja relativ egal. Die Frage bleibt doch trotzdem, ob dieser 12mm messende Teil der Achse auf der rechten Seite weit genug in die Nabe reicht.
Ich denke eigentlich schon aber evtl. hat ja jemand erfahrung damit oder kann bei ner 142x12 Maxle lite mal messen, wie lang die 12mm Abschnitte sind und wie lang die dünnere Mitte ist?


----------



## metal1986 (3. Dezember 2014)

Alutech bietet den Vivid Air ja in Tune M/M an. Jetzt hab ich hier im Forum schon des öfteren gelesen, dass auch Tune M/L gefahren wird.
Welchen Tune bei welchem Fahrergewicht kann man denn empfehlen? Ich könnte evtl. günstig einen in M/L bekommen, daher die Frage.

Grüße ;-)


----------



## hasardeur (3. Dezember 2014)

Die Typisierung ist ja Zugstufen-/Druckstufentune. Eine Low-Druckstufe würde ich für die Fanes nicht empfehlen, eher eine Low-Zugstufe. Bei sehr geringem Fahrergewicht könnte man denken, dass eine Low-Druckstufe leichter zu verschmerzen wäre, doch dann schlägt die medium Zugstufe noch stärker zu. Fahrer, die mit sehr wenig SAG fahren (25% und weniger), könnten mal eine Lowtune-Druckstufe probieren, aber das ist ein selterner Fall.

Wenn Du den Dämpfer jedoch sehr günstig bekommen kannst, lohnt es sich vielleicht, bei Nichtgefallen den Shimstack zu optimieren. Alles eine Preisfrage.


----------



## metal1986 (3. Dezember 2014)

Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort! ;-)


----------



## Dennis32 (4. Januar 2015)

Passt zwar gerade nicht so super rein,  aber ich muss mal meine Freude loswerden... 

Ich habe letzte Woche vom vivid Coil auf den vivid air aus 2013 gewechselt,  eigentlich nur aus Gewichtsgründen. 
Aber ich muss sagen ich bin mehr als überrascht,  das Ansprechverhalten ist sowas von genial,  super einzustellen,  schöne endprogression, die Fanes ist jetzt mehr denn je das reinste Bügeleisen... 

Also,  falls das jemand ließ der nicht weiß ob er den vivid air kaufen soll oder nicht
 ------> KAUFEN 


In diesem Sinne,  ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstzipfel (4. Januar 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Passt zwar gerade nicht so super rein,  aber ich muss mal meine Freude loswerden...
> 
> Ich habe letzte Woche vom vivid Coil auf den vivid air aus 2013 gewechselt,  eigentlich nur aus Gewichtsgründen.
> Aber ich muss sagen ich bin mehr als überrascht,  das Ansprechverhalten ist sowas von genial,  super einzustellen,  schöne endprogression, die Fanes ist jetzt mehr denn je das reinste Bügeleisen...
> ...


----------



## zero-bond (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 

hat jemand die Carbon Kettenstrebe verbaut? Gibt's da positive oder negative Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## friedo (7. Januar 2015)

Hi
Hab mir auch eine Fanes geordert ! hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen guten Rahmen unterrohrschutz ?

Danke für die Hilfe 

Friedrich


----------



## rune_rne (8. Januar 2015)

gute frage. suche zusätzlich nen guten kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## Ghost.1 (8. Januar 2015)

Einfach die durchsichtige 3M Folie. Ich hatte sie auch mal am Unterrohr und immer noch an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## mest1 (10. Januar 2015)

Hi,

weiß einer von euch warum die Carbonstrebe nicht mehr im Shop ist? 
Wollte sie mir mal anschauen und nach dem Gewicht gucken aber ist nicht mehr drin.

Gruß Ümüt


----------



## wurstzipfel (10. Januar 2015)

@friedo 
Bei den Eloxierten Rahmen hält nichts wirklich,da sie so rauh sind 
War auch schon auf der Suche ...


----------



## slash-sash (11. Januar 2015)

Falls jemand noch nen Vivid Coil für's Fanes sucht, ich habe aktuell gerade einen im Bikemarkt; mit 2 federhärten und frisch vom Service. 


Sascha


----------



## Banana Joe (11. Januar 2015)

Das mit der Carbonstrebe finde ich auch komisch, wollte die Fanes ab nächster woche zerlegen und frisch für die saison machen und da hatte ich an das carbon upgrade gedacht. Aber nu gibts die nimmer? Oder nur auf Anfrage?! Ich glaub ich hau den Jü mal an.


----------



## wurstzipfel (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Hat jemand ein paar VolumeSpacer für den CCDB Inline die er nicht braucht,oder weiß zufällig wo man welche herbekommt? 
Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (11. Januar 2015)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Das mit der Carbonstrebe finde ich auch komisch, wollte die Fanes ab nächster woche zerlegen und frisch für die saison machen und da hatte ich an das carbon upgrade gedacht. Aber nu gibts die nimmer? Oder nur auf Anfrage?! Ich glaub ich hau den Jü mal an.



Würde mich auch interessieren - gib mal Feedback, wenn Du was weisst (ggf auch, ob die Carbon-Streben noch mal in den Shop kommen) - war auch gerade am überlegen ...


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (12. Januar 2015)

@wurstzipfel
Hab sie bei www.mountainbikes.net gesehen. Kostet keine 8,-€.
Brauchst noch einen zum ausstopfen?


----------



## wurstzipfel (12. Januar 2015)

Hab mir schon welche bestellt.
Aber vielen Dank für dein Angebot !
Weis ich sehr zu schätzen.


----------



## Banana Joe (12. Januar 2015)

Splash schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren - gib mal Feedback, wenn Du was weisst (ggf auch, ob die Carbon-Streben noch mal in den Shop kommen) - war auch gerade am überlegen ...



Hab direkt ne Antwort vom Jü bekommen, z.Zt. sind zu wenig Streben am Lager so das diese für die Komplettbikes gebraucht werden. Anfang April können wir bei den Carbonstreben zuschlagen. Passt mir eigentlich ganz gut so kann ich erstmal das 301er servicen.


----------



## Splash (12. Januar 2015)

Super, danke für die Info @Banana Joe - das passt mir auch ganz gut so, erst mal ist gerade der Umbau auf 1x11 angesagt und dann kann ich beim Bike-Festival zuschlagen


----------



## DaCrazyP (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hab auch mal eine Frage. Nach 2 Jahren kam ich nun mal auf die Idee meine Fanes EN 3.0 V.1 M2013 (eloxiert) mit X9 Schaltung, Reverb, MZ 55 CR und Vivid Air zu wiegen. Dabei kamen 16,3 kg raus. Da ich hier immer ähnliche Aufbauten gesehen habe und diese bei um die 15,5 kg lagen, frag ich mich nun, ob die Waage nicht richtig geht? Was meint ihr? Hab nämlich daraufhin spaßeshalber angefangen mir eine Teileliste zusammenzustellen um Gewicht zu sparen und da könnte ich mir fast gleich ein neues Bike holen.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juni 2015)

Also meine Fanes wiegt 16,7kg (je nach Aufbau), falls es dich beruhigt.

Gabel 500gramm,
Reifen + tubeless 500gramm,
Laufradsatz 500gramm,
1-fach statt 2-fach 350gramm,
Lenker, Kurbel, Vorbau, Sattel usw. Leichtbauteile 350gramm (oder mehr):

macht zusammen über 2kg die man sparen könnte.

Dazu dann die Carbonstrebe...!


----------



## Wurzelmann (1. Juni 2015)

Mein Ansatz dazu: Nicht wiegen.

Ich habe einen L-Rahmen mit U-Turn Lyrik, einen Vivid Air, eine LEV 150mm Stütze, 2.5er Exo-Minions, 2x 10fach, Vault Pedale, Kettenführung mit Bash und kein Gramm Carbon am Rad. Das kann beim Wiegen nur zu Enttäuschungen führen. Da möchte ich lieber weiterhin getäuscht bleiben.  

Meine Fanes wiegt also gute 15kg


----------



## DaCrazyP (1. Juni 2015)

Ok, das beruhigt mich dann wiederum ein wenig.
Ich weiß, alleine durch Gabel, LRS und Pedale könnte ich fast 1 kg einsparen. Aber die Rechnung 1 Gramm = 1 € besteht weiterhin ;-). Da ich so mit meinem Bike zufrieden bin, sag ich mir auch, dass die sagen wir mal 800g zuviel Matsch waren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (1. Juni 2015)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Hab nämlich daraufhin spaßeshalber angefangen mir eine Teileliste zusammenzustellen um Gewicht zu sparen und da könnte ich mir fast gleich ein neues Bike holen.



Also um ehrlich zu sein, ist das doch eine Milchmädchenrechnung. Im Grunde betuppt man sich doch selber und kommt seinem tief schlummernden Wunsch nach ein neues Bike zu kaufen. Man fängt doch eh wieder an es zu "individualisieren". Neue Griffe hier, doch nen anderen Lenker oder Vorbau, den geliebten Sattel oder die gewohnten Pedale, ganz zu schweigen von der Wunschkombi an Reifen. Irgendwann ist einem der verbaute LRS zu träge und wird gegen einen breiteren, leichtern und stabileren ausgetauscht. So ist es doch am Ende, oder?!
Frage: Passt dir dein Rad? Fühlst du dich drauf wohl? Und warum möchtest du es leichter? Oder willst du es nur agiler? 
ich frage deshalb, weil ich die Prozedur schon hinter mir habe. Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung mir ein neues Bike zu holen, weil ein "Upgrade" auf eine "noch neuere Geometrie" und der "Endurowahn" neue Teile von Nöten gemacht haben. Ich habe übrigens ein 2.0.!
Das mein Bike nach nunmehr 3 Jahren, fast 4 nicht mehr im Oroginalzustand ist, versteht sich von selbst. Denn auch das spielt in unserem Hobby und damit auch bei dir eine Rolle: der "haben-will-Faktor". Was ist bei dir geändert worden?
Die schwerste Ausführung (Coil Dämpfer, 180er Gabel etc) wog 15,7 kg. Bergauf ist das mental ein "Problem". Daher ist wurzelmanns Ansatz gar nicht schlecht. Im Grunde hat es mich auch gar nicht gestört. Aber ein wenig Agilität hier, ein kleiner Teilewunsch dort und schon nahm das "Übel" seinen Lauf. 
Daher auch meine Frage, was dich stört: das Gewicht als solches, die Agilität, das Mentale? Hinterfrag dich selbst. 
Mittlerweile bin ich bei 13,4kg. Oder irgendwas in der Gegend. Und ja, ich fahre Carbon Teile. Allerdings ist das alles über die Jahre "gewachsen". Hätte ich den Umbau auf einmal gemacht, hätte ich auch "im Leben nicht" gesagt. 
Mach doch mal folgendes: stell mal eine komplette Teileliste ins Form. Denn: da werden sie geholfen. Dann kann man schön vergleichen und Tipps geben. Am besten, wenn du eigene Messwerte hast. 
So, it's up to you. Lass uns dran Teil haben. 


Sascha


----------



## DaCrazyP (1. Juni 2015)

Da gebe ich dir Recht, am liebsten hätte ja jeder von uns nicht nur ein Bike zu Hause stehen bzw dies und jenes noch gerne verändert.
Ich muss sagen, dass mein Rad zu mir passt. Ich nutze die Reserven, die es hat, nicht aus, da ich meist Touren um 30km mit etwas Gerumpel im Mittelgebirge fahre. Hatte es auch schon 2mal im Bikepark, dafür hab ich allerdings noch ein Big Bike, welches mir vorne nicht so leicht "wegrutscht" und hinten noch mehr Sofa-Feeling erzeugt. Sogar die MZ 55 CR arbeitet besser als doe olle Boxxer RC. Nur in der Luft macht das Fanes mehr Spaß. Hab auch schobn mit der Radstandverstellung rumgespielt. Lang ist super für bergauf, kurz auf Trails zum "Spielen".
Geändert habe ich nach dem Zusammenstellen im Konfigurator nur noch die Griffe und Saint-Pedale drangeschraubt.
Das Einzige, was mich glaub ich wirklich schockt, ist die 16 vor dem Komma. Bergauf hänge ich mich einfach an meinen Vordermann dran oder versuche kein E-Bike vorbeizulassen. Vielleicht wäre es mit anderen Laufrädern wirklich noch etwas spritziger im Antitt, aber da habe ich in dem Bike persönlich noch keinen Vergleich, allerdings lese ich immer wieder von einem "Aha"-Effekt nach dem Wechsel, was sicherlich auch zu 90% Einbildung sein mag. Wenn man den LRS wechselt, "muss" man sicherlich dann auch dem Trend zu 650B folgen.
Aber Danke erstmal für die lange Antwort. Wenn ich wirklich meine Spinnerei umsetze, lasse ich euch dran teilhaben.

P.S. Wenn ich mir ein Bild von deinem Bike mit X9, MZ 55 und Vivid Air angucke, sieht das ja bis auf den LRS ähnlich wie meins aus, deswegen wundert mich es dann doch wieder, dass vorne eine 16 steht. Wahrscheinlich steckt der teufel im Detail. Rahmen ist bei mir Größe L.


----------



## slash-sash (1. Juni 2015)

Also wenn du mich meinst mit dem letzten Satz, muss ich dich enttäuschen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich noch gar nicht, wieviel mein Bike gewogen hat. 
Die 15,7kg waren von dem hier:



 

Das jetzige sieht so aus ...


 
... Wiegt so, wie es da steht 14,1kg. 
Allerdings liegt die Mattoc und der neue LRS schon im Keller. Und dann schauen wir mal, wo wir landen. 
Wie gesagt, wenn es zu dir passt und das tut es ja scheinbar, dann nimm das Fanes als super Basis für ein Neues. 
Die anderen Enduros können auch nicht alles bahnbrechend besser. Sind lediglich leichter, was mit deinem dir passenden Fanrs locker auch machbar ist. 
Gib mal ne komplette Teileliste. 


Sascha


----------



## DaCrazyP (2. Juni 2015)

Ich habe nun einfach mal die Positionen aus der damaligen Bestellung rauskopiert und als Teileliste missbraucht:
• *Alutech Fanes Enduro 3.0 Rahmen Gr. L Schwarz Eloxal*

• *Marzocchi 55CR Federgabel 170mm schwarz matt 1 1/8"*

• *Acros Ai/AiSXE-22 Steuersatz schwarz elox ZS44/28,6 | ZS56/30 (1 1/8" Gabelkonus)*

• *RockShox Vivid Air R2C Dämpfer Tune M 216x63,5mm*

• *SRAM X9 Schaltgruppe 2x10-fach*

• *Avid Scheibenbremsensatz Elixir 7 Carbon grau 200/180mm*

• *Sun Ringlé Charger Comp Laufradsatz 26" schwarz*

• *RockShox Reverb X-Loc Sattelstütze MMX-left 31,6x420mm (Verstellbereich: 125mm)*

• *TwinWorks 2832 Vorbau 50mm*

• *Grundausstattung Fanes Enduro v1 Komplettbike 2013*  (mit Answer Pro Taper Lenker, Syntace Moto Griffen, Schwalbe Hans Dampf und Shinmano Saint Pedalen)


Ich hoffe, dass das so ausreichend ist.


P.S. Ich meinte dieses Foto von deinem Bike: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1435929


----------



## snicker (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

habe jetzt auch vor meine Fanes etwas leichter zu machen bin zurzeit bei 15,2 KG grösse L. Viel potenzial zu sparen habe ich an der Gabel, fahre zurzeit eine Fox 36 Van die knapp 2,7 KG auf die Wage bringt. 

Was für ne Gabel könnt ihr mir für die Fanes empfehlen?  Habe überlegt meine gegen eine Fox 36 Float zu tauschen die 2014 soll so um die 2,4 wiegen eine 2015 ist mir etwas zu teuer aktuell und gebraucht kaum zu bekommen. Wollte eigentlich gerne bei 1790 / 180mm Gabel bleiben oder würde ich mit einer z.b Pike keinen grossen Performance Verlust haben. Hatte jemand einen direkten vergleich zwischen diesen Gabeln ?


----------



## Thiel (2. Juni 2015)

Kauf dir eine Mattoc - du wirst es nicht bereuen. Auch laut Test von MTB News eine SUPER Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2015)

Ich hab ne 2013er Float 180rc2 und hatte ne Weile ne Pike mit 150. Beide Gabeln stehen gut im mittleren Federweg, schlucken alles was kommt und sprechen sauber an. Die Pike hat aber ein deutlich softeres Gefühl auf den ersten 2-3cm, das muss man mögen. Zugstufe ist bei beiden top. Die Pike ist nicht so steif.
Die Manitou Gabeln mit TPC die ich hatte/habe (keine Mattoc), sind superstraff und wenig komfortabel bzw. geben sonst zu viel Federweg frei. Ziemlicher Gegensatz zur Pike, find ich aber ok.

Für die Fanes würde ich nicht kürzer als 170mm haben wollen, sonst käme mir das Tretlager zu tief. Dann spart man aber nur mit Mattoc oder Pike nennenswert Gewicht.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Juni 2015)

Eine Lyrik kommt mit Stahl auf 2,3-2,4 kg. Sind 300-400 g weniger und du hast eine Gabel die genau so gut funktioniert wie deine 36er VAN. Kostengünstig ist die RC2DH auch noch zu bekommen und in 26". 

Ich habe Mattoc und Pike nur ganz kurz mit unpassendem Setup angefingert und mache dazu keine Aussage.


----------



## Thiel (3. Juni 2015)

Die Lyrik Dämpfung kann ab Werk nicht viel. Würde sowas nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (3. Juni 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Die Lyrik Dämpfung kann ab Werk nicht viel. Würde sowas nicht mehr kaufen.



Darum sind die Preise ja auch interessant. Und wer bereit ist ein paar Shims auszuwechseln, wird belohnt. Bei den Preisen kann man auch ein Tuning machen lassen. 

Es gibt ja auch Leute die am Basevalve herumfräsen, was sicherlich auch noch mal etwas bringt, m.E. aber nicht notwendig ist. Das spielt dann erst bei den letzten 5% Performance am Limit eine Rolle und wenn wir ehrlich sind bewegen sich nur sehr wenige von uns in diesem Bereich. Und wenn dann meistens auch nur sehr kurz auf dem Weg weit darüber hinaus


----------



## snicker (3. Juni 2015)

suche schon eine Gabel in die man 27,5 Laufräder einbauen kann. Bei meiner derzeitigen FOX ist es problemlos möglich auch wenn sie vom Hersteller nicht dafür freigegeben ist. Bei der Lyrik konnte ich bis jetzt keine Infos dazu finden.

also zurzeit schwanke ich zwischen:

Fox 36 Float bj. 2014
Pike
Mattoc 


Alle drei sind um die 500 zu haben. Wobei da die Fox mit Abstand die schwerste ist mit ihren ca. 2,4 kg. Was meint ihr zu der Auswahl oder noch eine andere Idee ?


----------



## Wurzelmann (3. Juni 2015)

snicker schrieb:


> suche schon eine Gabel in die man 27,5 Laufräder einbauen kann. Bei meiner derzeitigen FOX ist es problemlos möglich auch wenn sie vom Hersteller nicht dafür freigegeben ist. Bei der Lyrik konnte ich bis jetzt keine Infos dazu finden.
> 
> also zurzeit schwanke ich zwischen:
> 
> ...



Ok. Mit 650b mach Lyrik, nach allem was ich bisher gelesen habe, keinen Sinn. 

Ob eine 36er oder eine der leichten 35/34er Gabeln würde ich vom Einsatzzweck abhängig machen. Die Gewichtsunterschiede kommen ja nicht von ungefähr. Wenn man auch mal 2m Drops mitnimmt und die Gabel mehrere Jahre fahren will, schadet es sicher nicht etwas mehr Materialreserven zu haben.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juni 2015)

Wenn Du keine Alternative zur 36 oder Lyrik in Sachen Stabilität suchst, sondern eine leichte Enduro-Gabel, dann wäre auch eine Formula 35 eine Überlegung wert. Wenn sie jedoch möglichst steif sein soll, würde ich persönlich wohl zur Pike greifen.


----------



## Thiel (3. Juni 2015)

XFusion Vengeance HLR wäre auch was. Da passen schon seit Jahren 650B Laufräder rein. Die HLR Dämpfung ist richtig gut!! Als Air wohl auch relativ leicht.


----------



## hasardeur (3. Juni 2015)

2,4kg würde ich nicht als leicht bezeichnen. Die HLR wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen, fiel dann aber wegen des hohen Gewichts raus. Die "echten" 650B-Gabeln sind da doch deutlich leichter.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (3. Juni 2015)

Bei der 35 musst du nur recht Lärmresistent sein. Alles was mir im Bezug auf die zugetragen wird deutet auf nerviges Geschmatze und Geklacke hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snicker (3. Juni 2015)

Hm, irgendwie ist die einzige Gabel auf dem Markt die alle meine Wünsche erfüllt die neue Fox 36, leider ist diese zurzeit noch zu teuer. Ich werde mich mal hier im Bikemarkt umgucken und ausschau nach einer Pike oder Mattoc halten und die dann mal testen. Vom Gewicht wird so gut wie alles eine Verbesserung zu meiner jetzigen Fox Van mit über 2,7 KG


----------



## PeterTheo (15. November 2015)

Passt ein 1x10 32er narrow-wide KB mit dem neuen Shimano 1x11 Ketten und Kassette zusammen? Keine Lust mir ne neue Kurbel zu kaufen.

Weiss das jemand?


----------



## Zauber-flo (15. November 2015)

http://www.raceface.com/components/rings/rings/single-ring-narrow-wide/

Laut Homepage Ja


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (15. November 2015)

Die Ketteninnenweiten haben sich zwischen 10-fach und 11-fach nicht geändert. Einzig die Kette ist schmaler geworden, da die Laschen schmaler geworden sind.

Also: Kompatibel.


----------



## Risiko (19. November 2015)

Servus, ich überlege grad mir ein Fanes 4.0 Rahmen zu holen, da der Preis ja grad ganz gut ist. Bzgl. des Dämpfers: Auf dem Papier kenne ich die Vorteile des CC DB, ich bin ihn allerdings noch nie gefahren. Den Monarch habe ich in einer anderen Variante an meinem derzeitigen Rad und ich mit ziemlich zufrieden. Die Frage ist also: Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis vom CC oder kann ich beim Monarch bleiben? Danke!


----------



## DerandereJan (19. November 2015)

Wenn CCDB möglich..... Monarch ==> Tonne  

Weiß jemand zufällig wo man noch die Alutech Wildsau als Steuerrohrbadge bekommt? Auf der HP ist der nicht mehr gelistet...


----------



## hasardeur (19. November 2015)

Jü fragen oder hier anfertigen lassen http://www.heavygoods.org.uk/Headbadge.htm


----------



## nrgmac (19. November 2015)

Die Wildsau ist derzeit ausverkauft. 
Als Alternative zum CCDB würde ich, je nach Fahrergewicht, den 053 von Marfoxi empfehlen. Siehe hierzu auch Dämpfer Kaufberatung für Fanes Fred.


----------



## sued893 (19. November 2015)

Der ist ungefähr so gut verfügbar wie die moveloc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Risiko (19. November 2015)

Dann werd ich wohl die 120€ mehr ausgeben und den CCDB mitbestellen. Eine Reverb Stealth mit 150mm sollte man ohne weiteres verbauen können oder?


----------



## sued893 (19. November 2015)

Klar wieso nicht ?


----------



## Risiko (19. November 2015)

keine Ahnung, hatte immer nur die 125er und wollte grad eine ersteigern (150) und auf Nummer sicher gehn. Danke


----------



## DerandereJan (19. November 2015)

Wenn du eh grad am steigern bist...schau gleich nach ner Titanfeder.... sieht schnieke aus und holt gewichtsmäßig n paar Körner raus.. 

€: Es sei denn, du hast den Air bestellt, dann taugt die Feder natürlich höchstens am Hut...


----------



## nrgmac (19. November 2015)

sued893 schrieb:


> Der ist ungefähr so gut verfügbar wie die moveloc



z. B. bei Amazon für 339 USD sofort verfügbar...


----------



## Risiko (19. November 2015)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Swinger am Fanes?

Passen müsste der ja oder? http://www.ebay.de/itm/Manitou-Swin...183354?hash=item5677ce1a7a:g:eC4AAOSwyQtVnRHY

Oder als Expert: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=126005;menu=1000,2,119;page=5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (20. November 2015)

Egal wie der Swinger funktioniert, das Eispapier würde ich sofort entfernen 
Aber preislich attraktiv.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2015)

Swinger/Evolver nur als Dualcan und Pro! Der Expert hat vwohl die einfachere Dämpfung. Ich hatte lange den Evolver am Torque, der war ganz ok, aber mit einem aktuellen Dämpfer wie Vivid oder CCDB hält der nicht mit. Ich hab einen Monarch+ HV für Touren und einen Vivid Coil für shutteln und Park.


----------



## Risiko (20. November 2015)

So, habe nun mit CCDB bestellt. Eine Sache noch bzgl. des Steuersatzes. Für oben habe ich aus dem alten Rad noch ein Acros ZS44er, der passen müsste.
Frage bzgl. unten: Muss da auch noch eine Lagerschale eingepresst werden oder ist eine integriert?


----------



## hasardeur (20. November 2015)

ZS, also nix integriert


----------



## Risiko (20. November 2015)

Ok, hab jetzt einfach nen ZS56 von acros für unten bestellt


----------



## nrgmac (20. November 2015)

Risiko schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Swinger am Fanes?


Ja, fahre den ISX-6 (jetzt Pro) im Fanes. Geht sehr gut und kann fast mit dem CCDB mithalten. Alternativ, wie schon gesagt, der 053, den X2, den Vivid oder Stahl/Titan. Der Monarch kommt da (zumindest bei meinem Gewicht /0.09t) nicht mal ansatzweise mit. Alle genannten Dämpfer haben einen ggf. entscheidenden Nachteil gegenüber dem Monarch oder Float. Man muss sie penibel einstellen und ggf. sogar am Shimstack arbeiten. Wer damit kein Problem hat, der kann das Maximum aus dem Fanes-Hinterbau herausholen. Dazu sollte dann auch die Gabel passen. Die Pike ist da auch kein passender Gegenspieler mehr.
Wer im Gewichtsbereich 65-80 kg liegt und keine Lust auf Drehrädchen hat, der könnte auch mit dem Werkssetup beim Monarch oder Fox Float glücklich werden und dann passt auch die Pike wieder.


----------



## Risiko (20. November 2015)

Danke für die Tipps. Als Gabel ist eine Mattoc pro auf 170mm drin. Dämpfer ist jetzt der CC geworden, wie schon gesagt. Das mit dem Setup muss ich halt dann irgendwie hinbekommen, aber das wird ja schon gehen. Immerhin ist er von Werk her schon auf das Fanes optimiert.


----------



## nrgmac (20. November 2015)

Eine gute Wahl. Viel Spaß mit ,,der Gerät"!


----------



## Risiko (20. November 2015)

Danke  

Nur so interessenshalber: Warum taugt die Pike denn eigentlich nicht am Fanes so?


----------



## sued893 (20. November 2015)

Das mit dem CCDB kann ich bestätigen, wobei zu bedenken ist man braucht auch trails auf denen man es testen kann und einstellen. 

Ich persönlich finde die Grundeinstellung von Cane Creek schon einen guten Start. Man merkt hier schon den unterschied zum Monarch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (21. November 2015)

Risiko schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Nur so interessenshalber: Warum taugt die Pike denn eigentlich nicht am Fanes so?



Weil die 160 mm mit einer sehr simplen Dämpfung versehen sind und das in Verbindung mit dem CCDB ein unharmonisches Fahrwerk generiert. Würde auch dem Potenzial der Fanes nicht ganz gerecht werden. Rs hängt im Moment hinterher, egal bei welcher Serie. Ganz verpasst hat man den Markt im Bereich der ED/FR Gabeln. Die Lyrik hat zwar ein super Tuningpotenzial, aber man kauft keine Gabel um das Innenleben durch eine funktionierende Fremddämpfung zu ersetzen. Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Jakten (21. November 2015)

Hier stand nur etwas was sich auf einen gelöschten Beitrag bezog ;-)


----------



## DerandereJan (21. November 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Die Lyrik hat zwar ein super Tuningpotenzial, aber man kauft keine Gabel um das Innenleben durch eine funktionierende Fremddämpfung zu ersetzen.



Es ist ja keine "Fremddämpfung", einfach ne Evolution, die auch in alte Teile passt...am Ende wird die umgebaute Lyrik der "Geheimtip" .... 

Was ich nicht verstehe, wieso nahezu jeder die Dämpfung der Pike klasse findet, du aber schreibst "RS hinkt hinterher"... ist doch noch kein halbes Jahr her, da gabs nichts vergleichbares... schon garned vom Fuchs... 

Zum Thema Unausgewogen: Ich fahre die alte Lyrik mit nem CCDB Coil, passt gut.. vielleicht bin ich da aber auch nicht wählerisch genug...


----------



## xalex (21. November 2015)

nrgmac meint glaube ich die neue Lyrik...


----------



## Jakten (25. November 2015)

Ich baue derzeit ja meine Fanes auf und wollte am WE meine erste Runde drehen. Größtenteils sind Teile aus meinem Altrad verbaut. Also werde ich vorerst mit der Pike rumrollen. Jetzt habe ich des Öfteren gehört und gelesen, dass es wohl Gabeln gibt die besser mit dem Fanes-Hinterbau harmonieren sollen.

Es ist mir klar, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind.
Es ist mir auch klar, dass ich mir ein eigenes Bild der Pike machen werden.
Dennoch ist mein Plan über kurz oder lang auf eine 170mm (650b) umzusteigen um meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau weiter aufzubauen.

Über ein paar Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

VG


----------



## mest1 (25. November 2015)

Hi,
also ich muss sagen ich bin ziemlich zu frieden mit der Pike, ich hab jetzt für mein anderes Rad eine Mattoc gekauft und werde irgendwann mal diese in der Fanes testen.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2015)

Geht nix über ne 36er Float RC2 oder Van...eine Pike ist sicher auch gut, und meine Mattoc ist so lala (fricklig) - sind halt beides leichte Gabeln für Enduro, dafür sind die schon ok.


----------



## slash-sash (25. November 2015)

Am langen Ende wird jetzt jeder hier seine persönlichen Vorlieben preisgeben. Demnach wäre bei derartiger Fragestellung "Vorsicht" geboten. Tu dir selbst den Gefallen und lies zwischen den Zeilen. 

Es stellt sich die Frage, was du mit dem Fanes (anfänglich!!!; warum? s.u.) machen willst. 
Ich bin anfänglich das Fanes mit der ausgelieferten 170er Marzocchi 55 (allerdings 26") gefahren. Dann folgte eine 180er Durolux und im letzten Ausbaustadium eine Mattoc. Die beiden letzten als 650b. 
Wie du siehst ist das Fanes einfach zu vielfältig, um dauerhaft nur eine Version fahren zu wollen Und man will ja auch wissen, was das Teil noch so kann. 
Als Dämpfer hatte ich immer den Vivid Air drin. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Enduro Gabel sehr wohl passend zum Hinterbau des Fanes. Aber, ich bin nur die Mattoc im Fanes gefahren, die Pike nie. 
Fanes kann Enduro, Fanes kann Bikepark, Fanes kann Freeride(-light). Alles andere macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn mit dem Fanes. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (25. November 2015)

Warum soll eine Gabel zum Bike passen? Die Gabel ist, im Gegensatz zum Dämpfer, in keiner Weise vom Bike abhängig. Wenn man es überhaupt so bezeichnen kann, ist das _Problem _der Fanes (DIE Fanes, nicht der oder das Fanes ) der Staubsauger-Hinterbau (passender Dämpfer vorausgesetzt). Fast jede Gabel hat es da schwer, mitzuhalten. Man muss sich also die Frage stellen, ob man eher eine leichte Gabel, eine Gabel, die man prügeln kann und auch mal gröbere Sprünge wegsteckt, eine Gabel zum Stolperbiken, eine Gabel für dieses oder jenes benötigt. Ich bin mir sicher, dass viele eine Mattoc nicht mögen, weil sie die Gabel gar nicht in den Bereich bringen, wo sie Ihr Potential entfaltet. Ebenso gibt es viele Leute, die mit einer Pike sehr zufrieden sind, wohingegen ein paar echt aggressive Fahrer das Teil dauernd überfordern. Und dann gibt es noch die Leute, die eine Gabel sprichwörtlich aus dem Karton nehmen, ans Bike bauen und einfach fahren. Da wird maximal die Herstellerempfehlung an LSC, HSC, LSR etc. eingestellt und gut ist. Bei einem Teil der Leute passt die Einstellung dann, bei einem anderen Teil nicht. Manche loben dann, andere regen sich auf. Nur wer hat Recht? Wem soll man glauben?.

Mein Vorschlag: Wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, dann das Teil zu einem Preis kaufen (gebraucht?), zu dem man es auch wieder gut los wird bzw. der Verlust gering wäre. Dann probieren und behalten oder das nächste Teil probieren.

Die Pike galt lange als Referenz unter den Endurogabeln, weil sie den besten Kompromiss bildet, nicht weil sie in einem speziellen Gebiet besonders gut war. Und wenigstens beim Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist sie es noch immer (Strassenpreise!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (25. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Warum soll eine Gabel zum Bike passen? Die Gabel ist, im Gegensatz zum Dämpfer, in keiner Weise vom uu abhängig.



Nuja, dann fahr doch ne SID in der Fanes.


----------



## Jakten (25. November 2015)

Die Pike ist ja auch i.O., allerdings kommt sie gefühlt bei schnelle Schlägen nicht hinterher und hüpft von Wurzel zu Wurzel und saugt den Boden nicht auf.
Aber ich werde sie erst mal einbauen und testen, wenn es Richtung 170mm geht ist die Auswahl ja so oder so eingeschränkt.


----------



## hasardeur (25. November 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Nuja, dann fahr doch ne SID in der Fanes.



Lieber eine Judy


----------



## slash-sash (25. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> (DIE Fanes, nicht der oder das Fanes )



Sorry, DIE ist weiblich. Und ich habe schon ein weiblichen Part im Hause.
DIE stünde dann ja für eine zickige Fanes, eine Fanes, die man einmal im Monat nicht fahren kann, die man nicht erziehen kann und die mind. 20 paar "Schuhe" im Keller hat.
Ok, ist ein wenig überspitzt und Klischee-angehaucht und wer zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann, wird das Augenzwinkern mit einem verschmitzten Lächeln erkennen können. Nicht, damit hier gleich wieder "übereinander herfallen" losgeht 
Und deshalb wird das Fanes immer DAS Fanes bleiben. Punkt.

Im Übrigen teile ich deine Ansicht zur Gabel nicht ganz. Ich bin da eher bei nrgmac. 

Die Pike ist meiner Ansicht nach "der Golf" (heißt ja auch nicht die Golf) unter den Gabeln. Passt irgendwie fast für jeden. 
Wer keinen Golf fahren will, sucht halt was anderes. 


Sascha


----------



## hasardeur (25. November 2015)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Im Übrigen teile ich deine Ansicht zur Gabel nicht ganz. Ich bin da eher bei nrgmac.



Ich denke, nrgmac hat die Kernbotschaft verstanden. Natürlich kann man nicht jede x-beliebige Gabel nehmen, doch ist eine Gabel eben nicht von irgendeiner durch den Rahmen vorgegebenen Kinematik abhängig. Sie muss vielmehr zum Fahrstil des Fahrers passen. Mit anderen Worten Kennlinie und Endprogression werden am Hinterbau von der Kinematik vorgegeben und können vom Dämpfer "korrigiert" werden. Bei der Gabel geschieht das alles ausschließlich durch die Gabel.


----------



## nrgmac (25. November 2015)

Pike ein Golf???  
Eher ein Corsa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (25. November 2015)

Nicht vom Leistungslevel; sondern, weil sie eine Charakteristik hat, die (nahezu) Jedem passt. 
Aber wenn sie wirklich nen "Corsa" ist, weis ich ja, warum ich keine gekauft habe; VW-Fans stehen meist nicht sooooo auf Opel 


Sascha


----------



## nrgmac (25. November 2015)

Da ist auch viel Bravo und Forengehype dabei, dass die ,,jedem" passt. Habe sie mal testweise einen Tag über die Haustrails gejagt und war froh wieder meine 55er fahren zu dürfen. Bin aber auch gewichtsmäßig nicht die Zielgruppe. Das Teil ist klein und leicht (Corsa) kann aber nicht mit der (zugegeben sehr schweren) 55 mithalten.


----------



## Adam1987 (26. November 2015)

Mahlzeit...

Ich denke schon das eine Gabel zum Hinterbau passen muss. Ich bin die Pike im Nukeproof Mega AM gefahren und da war ich sehr zufrieden. Der Hinterbau des Mega ist ja eher straff und da die Pike das auch ist, hat das prima gepasst. Beim wechsel auf die/das Fanes wurde ich von Tour zu Tour unzufriedener mit der Pike. An den stellen wo der Hinterbau nach mehr schreit, fängt die Pike für meine Fahrkünste an bockig zu werden und ich muss Tempo rausnehmen. Ich hab mit verschiedenen Setups rumprobiert aber nie wirklich ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis bekommen.

Dann ist mir eine günstige Fox36 Talas RC2 mit 180mm übern weg gelaufen und ich hab zugeschlagen. Die 36 fährt sich deutlich "downhilliger" und passt somit besser zum traktionsstarken Hinterbau der/des Fanes. Die Fox arbeitet mehr im Federweg und schluckt dadruch deutlich mehr unebenheiten. Was mir nach 3 Monaten Fox 36 nicht gefallen hat ist das leichte durchrauschen durch den mittleren Federweg. Hab deswegen die 36 jetzt auf Stahlfeder umgebaut, konnte aber noch keine gescheite Probefahrt machen.

Da es bei 27,5" und >160mm nicht viel gibt, ist die auswahl eh begrenzt.

Läuft dann sehr wahrscheinlich auf eine gebrauchte Fox 36 Float RC2  bei dir hinaus. X-Fusion Metric HLR und Marzocchi 350 NCR ti sind zwar sehr nice, aber leider auch entsprechend teuer.


----------



## nrgmac (26. November 2015)

Ach ja, die 350 NCR ti 
Ein tolles Teil im Fanes. Leider wird ab Ascheffel derzeit nicht viel angeboten. Die Mehrheit wünscht sich eben den Forenhype (siehe ICB 2.0) und das wird auch angeboten. Die Pike mit den o.g. Gabeln zu vergleichen ist auch ein bisserl unfair, da 36/55/350/Metric & Co. in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen. Die Erfahrungen von Adam decken sich mit meiner Probefahrt und sortieren die Pike in die AM Sektion oder in den Bereich der tourenlastigen Enduros. Jedem seinen Einsatzbereich.


----------



## mest1 (26. November 2015)

Also ich komm mit der Pike verdammt gut zu recht, bin sie auch schon auf ner DH Strecke gefahren und find sie Top. 
Davor bin ich eine Lyrik RC2DH mit Lord Helmchen Tuning gefahren


----------



## hasardeur (26. November 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Ach ja, die 350 NCR ti
> Ein tolles Teil im Fanes. Leider wird ab Ascheffel derzeit nicht viel angeboten. Die Mehrheit wünscht sich eben den Forenhype (siehe ICB 2.0) und das wird auch angeboten. Die Pike mit den o.g. Gabeln zu vergleichen ist auch ein bisserl unfair, da 36/55/350/Metric & Co. in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen. Die Erfahrungen von Adam decken sich mit meiner Probefahrt und sortieren die Pike in die AM Sektion oder in den Bereich der tourenlastigen Enduros. Jedem seinen Einsatzbereich.



- Vergleiche nie eine Coil-Gabel mit einer Luft-Gabel
- Ein Marzocchi-Fan wird nie zugeben, dass eine andere Gabel ebenbürtig oder besser ist (mein Sohnemann findet seine Revelation übrigens 10x besser, als die 44, die wirklich gut war. Die Rev ist aber wirklich besser. Hätte ich auch nicht geglaubt)
- Eine Metric HLR ist teuer, kaum zu bekommen und von daher schon mehr ein Mythos, als jede verfügbare Gabel
- Welcher Hersteller setzt schon gern auf einen Zuliefere, dessen künftige Produktstrategie völlig offen ist und der sich vor allem durch nicht gerade clevere OEM-Strategien ins Abseits befördert hat

und nicht zu vergessen:

- Wie kommen die Enduro-Pros nur mit ihren ach so beschissenen Pikes zurecht? Haben die alle irgendwelche Zauberteile verbaut? Was machen dann die Enduro-Amateure ohne Zugang zu Blackbox-Produkten und warum fahren von denen so viele Pikes und gewinnen damit auch noch Rennen?


----------



## Adam1987 (26. November 2015)

hasardeur schrieb:


> - Vergleiche nie eine Coil-Gabel mit einer Luft-Gabel
> - Ein Marzocchi-Fan wird nie zugeben, dass eine andere Gabel ebenbürtig oder besser ist (mein Sohnemann findet seine Revelation übrigens 10x besser, als die 44, die wirklich gut war. Die Rev ist aber wirklich besser. Hätte ich auch nicht geglaubt)
> - Eine Metric HLR ist teuer, kaum zu bekommen und von daher schon mehr ein Mythos, als jede verfügbare Gabel
> - Welcher Hersteller setzt schon gern auf einen Zuliefere, dessen künftige Produktstrategie völlig offen ist und der sich vor allem durch nicht gerade clevere OEM-Strategien ins Abseits befördert hat
> ...



Du verstehst da was falsch. Keiner hat hier behauptet die Pike wäre ach so schlecht. Gabeln sind meiner Meinung nach ziemlich Geschmackssache. 
Der Punkt ist das die Pike von der Charakteristik deutlich straffer abgestimmte ist als andere mir bekannte Gabeln und das Fanes ist eher traktionstark.
Die Profis fahren meistens aufgrund ihres Tempos eh straffere Bikes und Setups, ausserdem fährt garantiert kein Profi seine Pike Out-of-the-box sondern da wird das Öl und die Shimstacks genau auf die vorlieben angepasst.


----------



## mest1 (26. November 2015)

Hm ist schon komisch so mit dem empfinden mir kommt die Pike gar nicht so straff vor. 
Ich denk ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## hasardeur (26. November 2015)

Adam1987 schrieb:


> Du verstehst da was falsch. Keiner hat hier behauptet die Pike wäre ach so schlecht. Gabeln sind meiner Meinung nach ziemlich Geschmackssache.
> Der Punkt ist das die Pike von der Charakteristik deutlich straffer abgestimmte ist als andere mir bekannte Gabeln und das Fanes ist eher traktionstark.
> Die Profis fahren meistens aufgrund ihres Tempos eh straffere Bikes und Setups, ausserdem fährt garantiert kein Profi seine Pike Out-of-the-box sondern da wird das Öl und die Shimstacks genau auf die vorlieben angepasst.



Zumindest beim ersten Teil sind wir 100% d'accord. Beim Rest nicht unbedingt, da bin ich eher bei @mest1. Und ja, die Profis fahren sicher alle Black Box Modelle, nur die Amateure halt nicht und was die "tunen" kann jeder andere auch. Änderungen von Öl und Shimstack sind doch doch völlig normale Anpassungen.

Das Thema ist aber auch erschöpft (für mich zumindest).


----------



## nrgmac (26. November 2015)

Rischtisch und die Pros bekommen ihr Material persönlich angepasst (beim Marktführer gab es sogar zeitweise ein komplett anderes Innenleben), können eh ganz anders mit dem Bike umgehen als Otto Normalverbraucher und wiegen zumeist ein paar Kilo weniger als Unsereins 
Was das Federmedium angeht, so schleppe ich lieber 400 gr. mehr in der Gegend umher als mich über eine depperte Luftfeder zu ärgern. Und zum Schluss mal Butter bei die Fische: Wer macht schon selber einen Gabel oder Dämpferservice und passt sich persönlich den Shimstack an? Die Leute die das können, sind hier anteilig im Forum unter 10%. In der Breiten Masse wird gar nix gemacht (zum Teil nicht mal die wenigen Drehrädchen genutzt).

@hasardeur 
BTW: Welche 44 wird da mit welcher Revelation verglichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (26. November 2015)

Da habe ich ja ein Thema hier angesprochen... ;-)
Ich wollte keine Gabel-Diskussion auslösen.
Ich möchte lediglich auf Dauer eine Gabel mit mehr FW verbauen.


----------



## nrgmac (26. November 2015)

Dann wirst Du leider um gewisse Probefahrten und ggf. Fehlkäufe nicht umhin kommen.... 
Jeder hat einen anderen Anspruch und Einsatzbereich (das Fanes ist leider sehr vielseitig) und da muss man das passende Teil für Fahrstil, Vorlieben und Geldbeutel schon selber finden.


----------



## Jakten (26. November 2015)

Ok - so wird es wohl kommen.

Danke dennoch allen Beteiligten für die Anteilnahme


----------



## mest1 (26. November 2015)

Also ich muss mich nicht über meine Luftfeder ärgern, deshalb ist es schon richtig das du selbst heraus finden musst was dir passt.


----------



## tadea nuts (26. November 2015)

Also die verbaute mattoc war schon ziemlich gut bei mir. Habe aber trotzdem meine alte totem coil verbaut, weil sie einfach zu meinen 100 kg besser passt.
Habe allerdings auch nicht versucht die Gabel an mich anzupassen. Schwere Fahrer,  schweres Bike. 
Wenn ich auf ein leichteres Modell umsteigen wollte, wurde ich wahrscheinlich die rs yari nehmen.


----------



## sued893 (27. November 2015)

Ich warte mal die mattoc mit dem IRT ab, wenn das vernünftig gemacht ist scheint es sich echt zu lohnen , wenn man sich so die Berichte zu der AWK Lyrik und der AWK Pike durch liest. Oder mal schauen ob man nochmal eine alte 66 rc3 in die Finger bekommt. Programm von MZ sieht für 2016 auch ganz interessant aus.


----------



## Ganiscol (27. November 2015)

tadea nuts schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf ein leichteres Modell umsteigen wollte, wurde ich wahrscheinlich die rs yari nehmen.


 
Die mit der antiquierten MotionControl. Wär doch schade ums Geld.


----------



## hasardeur (27. November 2015)

nrgmac schrieb:


> BTW: Welche 44 wird da mit welcher Revelation verglichen?



MZ 44 ATA TST2, eigentlich eine super Gabel, gerade für leichte Fahrer. So eine wie die hier, nur 140 mm.



Ganiscol schrieb:


> Die mit der antiquierten MotionControl. Wär doch schade ums Geld.



Genau, wenn wie wenigstens die MiCo verbaut hätten. So schreit die Yari aber nach einer Fast-Dämpfung.


----------



## DerandereJan (27. November 2015)

Also wenn ich das hier alles so lese, komme ich zum Schluss...wenn ich meine alte 26er Lyrik pimpen will, ohne gleich ne neue Gabel zu kaufen...ist Fast wohl die beste Lösung. Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
Die MST von Mario ist laut seiner Aussage bisher ein Einzelstück..
Achso...Gabel soll wieder ins Fanes...ansonsten wäre der Post hier ja falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tadea nuts (27. November 2015)

Ach ja. Hatte ich nicht mehr daran gedacht, dass die yari die alte Dämpfung hat - warum auch immer. Ein aktuelleres Dämpfungssystem kann es schon sein.

Wer hat Erfahrung mit der DVO Diamond gesammelt?


----------



## Ganiscol (28. November 2015)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das hier alles so lese, komme ich zum Schluss...wenn ich meine alte 26er Lyrik pimpen will, ohne gleich ne neue Gabel zu kaufen...ist Fast wohl die beste Lösung. Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> Die MST von Mario ist laut seiner Aussage bisher ein Einzelstück..
> Achso...Gabel soll wieder ins Fanes...ansonsten wäre der Post hier ja falsch...


 
Oder selber der MiCo auf die Sprünge helfen. Basevalve wie im Lyrik thread beschrieben umarbeiten, LSC Port bearbeiten damit er sich bei Bedarf ganz schliessen lässt, HSC Verstellung rausreissen (taugt eh nix) und einen anständigen shimstack erarbeiten. Dann noch RacingBros Abstreifer dran und fertig ist die zeitgemässe Lyrik in 26". Funktioniert alles so gut, dass ich seit Ende Frühjahr die meiste Zeit meine bleischwere Lyrik Coil gefahren bin. 

Sicher, was fixfertiges kaufen ist einfacher (aber bei weitem nicht günstiger), wenn man ^jedoch Spass am basteln hat...


----------



## nrgmac (28. November 2015)

Das war eigentlich meine Aussage schon ein paar Seiten zuvor, wobei es Leute gibt, die mit Lyrik, Pike oder Monarch out of the box sehr zufrieden sind. Hatte auch mal eine Lyrik, einen RC3 sowie RT3 und war zuerst zufrieden (besser als der DHX Air war´s allemal), jedoch nervten beide Dämpfer mit Undichtigkeiten und so richtig lebhaft war das Fahrwerk auch nicht. War also nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht überragend. Bevor ich in einen OE Dämpfer noch viel Zeit und Geld investiere und den Shimstack ändere, kommt das Teil weg. Ein Kumpel von mir fährt den RC3 und seine Pike nach wie vor ohne Probleme und ist zufrieden damit. Er wiegt aber auch mal 30 kg weniger als ich. Zwerg eben...

@hasardeur
Die ATA TST Gabel ist jetzt auch nicht gerade der neueste Stand 
Fahr einfach mal eine Micro, RC3 oder NCR ti zur Probe und Du wirst wissen, was ich meine.


----------



## xalex (28. November 2015)

Es gibt öfters mal gebrauchte Lyriks mit Lord Helmchen Tuning im Bikemarkt. Das kann ich sehr empfehlen. 
bei dem derzeitigen Kurs könnte das preislich aufs gleiche rauslauefen, wie wenn Du sie tunen lässt..


DerandereJan schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das hier alles so lese, komme ich zum Schluss...wenn ich meine alte 26er Lyrik pimpen will, ohne gleich ne neue Gabel zu kaufen...ist Fast wohl die beste Lösung. Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> Die MST von Mario ist laut seiner Aussage bisher ein Einzelstück..
> Achso...Gabel soll wieder ins Fanes...ansonsten wäre der Post hier ja falsch...


----------



## DerandereJan (28. November 2015)

Dank euch erstmal! 

....Aber jetzt hab ich 2 Optionen mehr statt ner klaren Ansage 

Wobei das Helmchentuning ja eigentlich nur wirklich Sinn macht, wenn es auf mich selbst passt... also wenn, dann meine zu Helmchen schicken.... mit dem dringend notwendigen Service+Umbau komme ich halt auch wieder beim Preis einer Charger- oder Fast-Umrüstung  raus....und was ist dann die sinnvollste für mich persönlich...? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## COLKURTZ (14. April 2016)

Da ich die Fanes Galerie nicht mit technischen Dingen zuspamen möchte, schreibe ich mal in diesem Thema. Es ging hier ja "gerade" um Gabeln.

Bei mir ist ab sofort eine *350 NCR Titanium* 2015 mit 160mm unterwegs zu mir (Preis 700 EUR neu!!!). Vorhandene Alternativen ist eine 34 Talas CTD und ne gute alte MZ 55RV. Neben der 350 NCR Ti hatte ich mich nach einer Formula 35 EX mit 180 und nach einer 36er Float 170 interessiert und umgeschaut.
Gibt es mittlerweile einen Fanes Besitzer, der seine Erfahrung mit der 350 NCR Ti teilen möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adam1987 (16. April 2016)

Warum keine Mattoc? Mit dem IRT wohl eine, wenn nicht die beste Gabel im Endurobereich derzeit. Preis und Gewicht niedrig und die Performance verdammt hoch, was will man mehr.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (16. April 2016)

Aber die Bike hat sie schlecht bewertet.  Ohhh.


----------



## hasardeur (16. April 2016)

Das ist mir zu einfach. Außer der aktuellen 36 brauchen doch alle Gabeln noch irgendwelche Updates, um wirklich gut zu funktionieren, egal ob man gerade schnell oder langsam fährt (IRT, AWK, Dorado Ventil....). Manche sind out of the Box eher auf Komfort getrimmt (Pike), andere wollen geprügelt werden (Mattoc). Un worüber würden wir uns auf den stundenlangen Auffahrten zum Trail unterhalten, wenn wir alle dieselben Teile am Bike hätten


----------



## COLKURTZ (16. April 2016)

Warum keine Mattoc?
Es ist auch eine Frage des Geschmacks, der Vorliebe. Ich finde es fällt weniger unter die Betrachtung 'besser oder schlechter'.  Ich mag keine zu straffen oder zu sportlichen Gabeln, deswegen habe ich mich nach keiner Mattoc umgesehen.
Eine 34er Fox von meinem Slash habe ich ja derzeit drin. Die passte auch gut zum eher verspielten, knackigeren Charakter des Slash. Und mit einer 36er habe ich auch sehr lange Erfahrungen sammeln können. Wie soll ich es sagen, weiß nicht ob das nachvollziehbar ist: Gabeln können für meinen Geschmack auch zu viel in der Dämpfung arbeiten, das meine ich zu Fox Gabeln.
Ja, und selbst eine aktuelle 140er Pike hatte ich bis vor kurzem in meinem 29er Instinct MSL. Die konnte alles, voll zufriedenstellend, mehr auch nicht, weniger auch nicht, aber irgendwie: Unsexy ;-). Ein VW Golf eben.

Mein neues Fanes hat einen plüschigen Fox X, da möchte ich was dazu passendes, harmonisches vorne haben. Außerdem mag ich Coil Gabeln sehr, ebenso MZ. Deswegen habe ich mich für die 350 Ti entschieden.


----------



## laanos (18. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte mir die neue Lyrik für mein Fanes kaufen, jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher in welcher Länge (170 / 180). Ab Werk war bei mir eine 170 Lyrik mit 26" Räder verbaut.
Die neue Lyrik setzt ja 27.5" voraus, würde eine 180mm Lyrik die Geometrie zu stark verändern? 
Was meint ihr, 180 oder 170?

Das Bike wird hauptsächlich für verblockte abfahrten genutzt und nicht für lange Touren. 
Mehr Federweg kann ich also immer brauchen


----------



## sued893 (18. April 2016)

Die neue Lyrik hat mit 160 die gleiche ebl wie eine Pike mit 27.5 LRS 

Über den Daumen gepeilt sind 20 mm ebl 1 Grad LW und SA 

Bei 25 % sag hast du also mit der 180 Lyrik 15mm Unterschied in der ebl.

Wird also nicht so den mega Unterschied machen.


----------



## Adam1987 (18. April 2016)

sued893 schrieb:


> Die neue Lyrik hat mit 160 die gleiche ebl wie eine Pike mit 27.5 LRS
> 
> Über den Daumen gepeilt sind 20 mm ebl 1 Grad LW und SA
> 
> ...





sued893 schrieb:


> Die neue Lyrik hat mit 160 die gleiche ebl wie eine Pike mit 27.5 LRS
> 
> Über den Daumen gepeilt sind 20 mm ebl 1 Grad LW und SA
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an obs ne "echte" 27,5er Fanes ist. 160mm 27,5 ergibt ca. Die gleiche Höhe wie 170 26" (wofür die Geometrie ausgelegt wurde, eben 555mm Einbauhöhe).

27,5 180mm hat 572mm atc + 12,5mm größeres laufrad ergibt 30mm mehr Höhe alsvorgesehen. Gibt dann 1,5grad flachere Winkel und 15mm höheres Tretlager. Meiner Meinung nach könnte man mit den flacheren Winkeln leben,  aber wenn auch hinten nen 27,5er laufrad verbaut ist, müsste das Trettlager dann irgendwo auf 375mm liegen, was echt bescheiden ist.


----------



## laanos (18. April 2016)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
Habe keine "echte" 27.5er Fanes.
Werde wohl die 180mm Variante nehmen mit vorne 27.5 und hinten behalte ich 26", so kann ich meine 26" Reifen noch abfahren 
Das höhere Tretlager kann ich schwer beurteilen wie sich dass auswirkt, 15mm können aber nicht soo schlimm sein oder?


----------



## sued893 (18. April 2016)

Mach doch mal den Flip Chip in Position 3 rein der hebt das tret Lager  um 1cm wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. April 2016)

Kollege fährt eine V3 vorne mit 26" aber auf 180er (alte Lyrik als Domain-Hack). Ich finde das schon grenzwertig vorne. Dann noch 27,5"? Hmm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (18. April 2016)

Ich hab meine 26" V3 grad von 180mm Mz 66 auf 170mm Mattoc und -1° Steuersatz zurück gerüstet weil das Tretlager so hoch ist. Das haben sie bei der Evolution von V2 auf V3 verkackt. Und ja, man merkt jeden cm Tretlagerhöhe!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. April 2016)

Du fährst eine Mattoc Pro mit 170mm (egal ob 26" oder 27,5" Variante) und machst das Teil mit dem Steuersatz 1° flacher? Krass. Und da ist dir das Tretlager nicht zu nieder?


----------



## Adam1987 (18. April 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Kollege fährt eine V3 vorne mit 26" aber auf 180er (alte Lyrik als Domain-Hack). Ich finde das schon grenzwertig vorne. Dann noch 27,5"? Hmm.



Seh ich auch so, 26" und 180mm ist wie ich finde maximum. Das entspricht ja 565 atc. + halbes 26" rad.


----------



## Adam1987 (18. April 2016)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Du fährst eine Mattoc Pro mit 170mm (egal ob 26" oder 27,5" Variante) und machst das Teil mit dem Steuersatz 1° flacher? Krass. Und da ist dir das Tretlager nicht zu nieder?



Fahr ich auch so. 170er Mattoc, -1,5 Steuersatz und 2,5er Shorty.  Ergibt 340mm Trettlager, was für mich ein optimaler wert ist.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (18. April 2016)

Na dann. Ich find meine V3 mit Mattoc echt tief genug.


----------



## tadea nuts (18. April 2016)

Meine v3 fahre ich mit totem. Tretlager ist bei 353 mm. Finde ich gar nicht so schlecht, weil ich noch zweifach fahre mit 36er kettenblatt. Zu hoch finde ich meine Front auch nicht. Muss jeder selbst testen.


----------



## Ganiscol (19. April 2016)

laanos schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
> Habe keine "echte" 27.5er Fanes.
> Werde wohl die 180mm Variante nehmen mit vorne 27.5 und hinten behalte ich 26", so kann ich meine 26" Reifen noch abfahren
> Das höhere Tretlager kann ich schwer beurteilen wie sich dass auswirkt, 15mm können aber nicht soo schlimm sein oder?


 
Hol dir am besten wirklich die 180er und teste das mal (auch mit 27,5" hinten) statt zu viel auf das ewige Tretlagergequatsche zu geben. Wenns dir gar nicht passt, den 180er Airshaft durch einen 170er ersetzen und fertig. Einen 180er kann man von allen wohl am besten verkaufen, da der Mensch tendenziell lieber auf- als abrüstet.


----------



## Marce007 (28. April 2016)

Servus, 
ich möchte mir demnächst eine Fanes 4.0 in 26" aufbauen und  möchte möglichst viele Komponenten vom alten Rad verwenden. 
Ich würde die Fanes mit einer MZ 55 CR in 170mm und einem Fox Float X CTD Trail adjust aufbauen. Die Gabel denke ich müsste gut passen, aber hat einer von euch den Float X schonmal in der Fanes getestet, oder sollte ich lieber gleich noch auf einen CCDB Air CS sparen?


----------



## nrgmac (28. April 2016)

Float X2 oder Zocchi 053 stellen wohl derzeit die Referenz für die Fanes dar (siehe Fanes Dämpferberatung).
Der Float X soll angeblich zu fluffig für den Hinterbau sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marce007 (28. April 2016)

Hmm okay, 

der X2 ist wohl raus, der kostet ja fast so viel wie der Rahmen  
Der Float X hat einen L Rebound und einen M Compression Tune, dann könnte ich den auf L / H umshimmen lassen, ein Service ist eh bald mal angebracht. Im Scratch geht das ganz gut, das ist recht Progressiv hinten raus. 
Dann ist das mit der Fluffigkeit vielleicht etwas besser.


----------



## nrgmac (28. April 2016)

Ausprobieren und ggf. nachshimmen oder verbikemarkten.


----------



## tadea nuts (28. April 2016)

Finde ich auch. Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden!


----------



## weezeewee (22. Mai 2016)

Kennt einer das genaue Gewicht von der Twinworks Team Riser Bar 800mm? Kann ich auf der HP nicht finden.


----------



## hasardeur (22. Mai 2016)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Kennt einer das genaue Gewicht von der Twinworks Team Riser Bar 800mm? Kann ich auf der HP nicht finden.



Welchen meinst Du? Ich sehe zwei Alutech Lenker auf der HP, beide mit Gewichtsangabe.


----------



## weezeewee (23. Mai 2016)

Habe ich doch geschrieben. Den der Hausmarke TwinWorks, der von Werk im Fanes 5.0 verbaut ist. Kannst du bitte einen Link posten. Du meinst aber nicht die Answer Carbonlenker oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (23. Mai 2016)

Dass Du den Lenker des Komplettbikes meinst, hattest Du nicht geschrieben. Beim Zubehör gibt es nur 2 Lenker, aber keiner in 800 mm.


----------



## nrgmac (23. Mai 2016)

@Marce007 
Wie harmonisch sind der X und die 55 CR den nu?


----------



## Marce007 (23. Mai 2016)

Hi, ich bin grad noch am Eindrücke sammeln, aber mir gefällt die Kombi bisher sehr gut. 
Bin noch ein wenig mit dem Luftfruck am experimentieren, aber ich finde die beiden passen gut zusammen, das Fahrwerk fühlt sich an Front und Heck ausgewogen an. Im Moment habe ich den X auch noch nicht umshimmen lassen, wollte er einmal testen. 
In der Fanes geht er besser als im Scratch. 
Evtl. werde ich am Heck von 25% auf 30% Sag gehen. 
Ich verstehe jetzt auch, warum man in der Fanes keinen Plattformdämpfer braucht, da wippt echt nix, ich hab den Hebel noch nie angelangt 

Leider hab ich keinen Vergleich zu Ccdb oder Vivid, vielleicht hat ja einer einen rumfliegen, dann könnte man mal bei einer Tour um  Regensburg tauschen ...


----------



## nrgmac (23. Mai 2016)

Ok!
Dann erst mal vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Den X hatte ich schon (fast) von der Liste gestrichen. 
Bin immer noch am überlegen am Heck auf den Marzocchi 053 zu wechseln. Die kleine Büchse ist extrem leistungsfähig und steht dem CCDB im normalen Fahrbetrieb (im Park kann das natürlich ganz anders sein) nicht nach (Fahreindruck stammt aus nem Rune). Leider gibt es den Dämpfer derzeit nirgends zu kaufen. Cosmic hat wohl auch erst vor ein paar Tagen die Zusage von Fox bekommen, dass der Vertrieb sowie Service über sie weitergeht. War auch mal eine kurze Meldung im News-Bereich. Bleibt sich aber demnach auch egal, wird dann ohnehin Marfoxi!


----------



## snicker (24. Mai 2016)

Hi, fahre ein Fanes 4.0 in L. Als ich es letztes Jahr geordert habe, habe ich mich für 26 Zoll Räder entschieden. Jetzt würde ich das ganze gerne mal mit 27,5 testen. Als Gabel habe ich eine 27,5 Pike. Nur Frage ich mich jetzt, wenn ich die 27,5 Laufräder drauf baue geht doch auch das Tretlager um die entsprechenden cm hoch. Wird man diesen Unterschied stark spüren? Fahre eigentlich recht gerne mit einem tiefen Tretlager


----------



## weezeewee (1. Juni 2016)

Mal in die Runde gefragt: Welche Reifenkombo fahrt ihr an eurer Fanes bzw würdet ihr auf der neuen 5.0 fahren. Traue den WTB Light Skin nicht so recht über den Weg. Bin vorher mit Magic Marry VR u Hans Dampf HR unterwegs gewesen u war eg immer zufrieden. Ist mE nach auch die leichteste Kombo von den einschlägig bekannten!?


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juni 2016)

Ich habe mehrere Sätze Reifen und wechsle je nach Einsatz und Bedingungen.

Hinten: Rock Razor SG Trailstar, Ardent Exo, Muddy Marry
Vorn: Chunkey Monkey Trail Extreme, IBEX DH, Muddy Marry

Es gibt noch andere Reifen(-Kombis), die ich gut finden würde.

Hinten: Slaughter Grid, Minion SS, Minion DHR II ...
Vorn: Minion DHF 3C MaxxGripp, Shorty, Butcher Gridd ...

Meine Philosophie: Man sollte leichte und schwere, sowie leicht rollende und griffige Reifen haben. Kein Reifen kann alles.


----------



## Jakten (1. Juni 2016)

Eben, ich wechsel zwischen trocken, nass, matschig und Bikepark hin und her.

Eine one-for-all Lösung gibt es leider nicht. Aber mit Magic Mary vorne und DHR2 hinten ist man zB nah dran.


----------



## hasardeur (1. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht eine Ergänzung. Der HD ergibt für mich am HR nur noch Sinn, wenn man ihn mit SG-Karkasse fährt. Als Snakeskin-Variante würde ich mittlerweile den NN vorziehen. Der rollt nochmal deutlich besser und ist sonst nicht schlechter als der HD.


----------



## Marce007 (1. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre im Moment auf den Hometrails 

VR: Spezi Butcher Control 
HR: Spezi Slaughter Control oder Purgatory 

Wenn's nass wird:

VR; Hillbilly DH
HR: Purgatory Control 

Und im Park:

VR: Butcher Grid
HR: Butcher SX 

Ich mag die Spezi Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (1. Juni 2016)

Die Control Karkasse am Slaughter hat bei mir genau eine Ausfahrt gehalten.
Die Grid Karkasse funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## nrgmac (1. Juni 2016)

Minion läuft.


----------



## imun (4. Juni 2016)

Also ich fahre seit 2 Jahren Hans Dampf ohne jedes Mal zu wechseln, zur Arbeit oder auf Hometrails, Parks und sogar Pumptracks
Mir reicht das so


----------



## crews (16. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Fanes 5.0 (mit WTB i25) und wollte hinten einen Hans Dampf in der SG-Variante aufziehen. Ich bin aber schier verzweifelt. Ich bekomme das Teil einfach nicht drauf. 

Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp für??

PS: das ist nicht mein erster Reifenwechsel xD


----------



## weezeewee (17. April 2017)

Habe dieselbe Felge u habe neulich ohne Probleme nen Magic Marry u nen Nobby Nic aufgezogen. Hast du schonmal probiert den Felgenrand vorher mit Seifenlaufe einzuschmieren?
Fand es viel schwieriger den WTB Vigilante darunter zu pulen. Der hing ziemlich fest in der Felgenspur...


----------



## crews (17. April 2017)

Hast du die auch mit der SuperGravity Karkasse? 
Ja Seifenlauge habe ich probiert, aber keine Chance. Die sind einfach zu steif und das letzte Stück spannt zu extrem.
Ich werde die wohl mal andere Reifen probieren 

Und ja die WTB Vigilante runterbringen war auch harte Arbeit...

Ich denke auch mal darüber nach, ob es nicht Sinn macht andere Laufräder zu kaufen. Da muss es ja bessere Kombinationen geben die leichter bei der Montage ist. Wenn man so mal ein Problem auf dem Trail hat, kann man das Rad heimtragen.


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2017)

Bekommst Du den Reifen nicht über die Felge oder rutscht er nicht in das Felgenhorn? Bei erstem hilft es, den Reifen immer schön in der Felgenmitte zu halten (beide Seiten), dort ist der Durchmesser am geringsten. Bei zweitem hilft Seifenlauge.


----------



## crews (17. April 2017)

Ich bekomme ihn nicht über die Felge. Den Reifen in der Felgenmitte zu halten hat leider auch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2017)

crews schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ihn nicht über die Felge. Den Reifen in der Felgenmitte zu halten hat leider auch nicht funktioniert.



Nicht funktioniert oder nicht geholfen? Wenn nicht funktioniert, dann warum?

Ich habe mir gerade mal den Querschnitt der i25 angesehen. Da ist nicht viel Platz in der Felgenmitte für die Reifenflanke. Man muss also wohl recht sorgfältig den Reifen in der Mitte halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crews (17. April 2017)

Es hat nicht geholfen. Die Karkasse ist einfach unmenschlich steif (was ja dann beim Fahren gut ist) und das letzte Stück will dann einfach nicht auf die Felge. Die Spannung ist viel zu groß. Ich hab mich schon mit meinem ganzen Gewicht dagegengestemmt, aber es will nicht.


----------



## hasardeur (17. April 2017)

Ja, Schwalbes SG-Karkasse ist sehr hart. Die Grid-Karkasse von Specialized ist da viel besser. Probier doch die mal.

Ein anständiger Montagehebel kann auch helfen.


----------



## xalex (17. April 2017)

Das Montage Mittel von Schwalbe ist recht gut. Spüli 1:2 auch, ist aber dauerschmierend, deshalb nur beim Fahren mit Schlauch gut.
Bei meinen alten Notubes Fr Felgen und Schwalbe Reifen  kamen auch immer die Toleranzen ungünstig zusammen. Da habe ich die Reifen immer auf die Heizung, dann die Felgen mit Monatgemittel aus dem kalten Schuppen geholt, dann schnell drauf. Anders habe ich es nicht hinbekommen.
Die andere Idee wäre, die Reifen auf einer anderen Felge vorzumontieren und ein paar Tage aufgepumpt stehen zu lassen


----------



## crews (17. April 2017)

Das mit der Heizung ist ein guter Tipp. Das könnte man noch weitertreiben und die Reifen mal in den Backofen legen bei 70-80°C


----------

